# What is your sexual orientation



## Hateful Bitch (May 27, 2011)

New thread is needed since the last one was like 6 months ago and a lot of you are sexually confused and have changed your minds multiple times since then.

The only correct answer is straight but feel free to vote whatever you like.


----------



## Fenrari (May 27, 2011)

*ouch* I is abnormal then?  But yeah I'm like 99% gay because I can objectively say a girl is hot or sexy.


----------



## Recel (May 27, 2011)

Straight, 'nuf said.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 27, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> *ouch* I is abnormal then?  But yeah I'm like 99% gay because I can objectively say a girl is hot or sexy.


 
Wow get back in your cage, gay man >:
(jk)

Also, bi leaning fag I guess


----------



## Sinister South Paw (May 27, 2011)

Bisexual leaning homo. I like the dick but I can get down with a female with a good personality.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (May 27, 2011)

Homo and fucking love it! >:3


----------



## Hir (May 27, 2011)

frostbitten fur_faggot_


----------



## Radiohead (May 27, 2011)

Bisexual with a heavy preference for the ladies.


----------



## Ley (May 27, 2011)

Whatever I don't scare off. : x


----------



## Willow (May 27, 2011)

Bisexual. Pansexual according to one of my friends.


----------



## Takun (May 27, 2011)

I am p homosexual.

Like this homosexual: http://www.fanaticnetworks.com/forums/uploads/1291189961/med_gallery_1132_26_374753.jpg


----------



## Azure (May 27, 2011)

bigendered meatpopsicle

Edit- 420 :V


----------



## Radiohead (May 27, 2011)

Azure said:


> bigendered meatpopsicle


 
Demipansexual multipass.


----------



## Conker (May 27, 2011)

Love the option for pansexual! 

I voted asexual :3


----------



## GadallaRune (May 27, 2011)

I'm not entirely sure, I love the ladies, but I also fantasize about _a lot_ of other stuff. After all if there's a hole, I'm totally in it :3 So I voted Bisexual, heavily leaning towards Hetero, just to be safe.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (May 27, 2011)

We should have one for what yours is publicly.  It could be kind of interesting.

Also, bisexual, maybe leaning homosexual, but it's not concrete yet.


----------



## Alstor (May 27, 2011)

Still bisexual leaning hetero. And I still have a boyfriend.


----------



## Mentova (May 27, 2011)

Bi but I prefer the ladies.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 27, 2011)

Women are hot, 'nuf said.


----------



## Larry (May 27, 2011)

Don't know yet, and probably never will...


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 27, 2011)

larry669 said:


> Don't know yet, and probably never will...



It is impossible.
No amount of experience can ever give you the answer.


----------



## Darkwing (May 27, 2011)

I'm still gay :3 

No boyfriend yet though >.>


----------



## Zenia (May 27, 2011)

I am still pansexual... and it isn't a fake sexuality.


----------



## Spatel (May 27, 2011)

Bisexual. Leaning towards... uh... Bisexual. I said pan last time but I don't feel like carrying that label anymore.


----------



## Discord Nova (May 27, 2011)

Im sort of still figuring out, im pretty sure im gay though.


----------



## Aleu (May 27, 2011)

I am sexually leaning towards HK. Where's that option?


----------



## Spatel (May 27, 2011)

This poll is getting noticeably gayer results. On a Kinsey scale of 0-6, guess how surprised I am?


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (May 27, 2011)

Aleu said:


> I am sexually leaning towards HK. Where's that option?


 
Somewhere between sweaty palms, knocking knees, and 8th-grade confidence with women.  :V


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 27, 2011)

Oh hey.  New thread.

Still bi.


----------



## shaaaark (May 27, 2011)

i'm as confused as i've ever been right now. i voted, but i'm really trying to figure it all out.


----------



## Vaelarsa (May 27, 2011)

My fiance-sexual.


----------



## Irreverent (May 27, 2011)

Alstor said:


> Still bisexual leaning hetero. And I still have a boyfriend.


 
Otters... :roll:



Spatel said:


> This poll is getting noticeably gayer results. On a Kinsey scale of 0-6, guess how surprised I am?


 
3.5, accurate 19 times out of 20, with a 3.1% of error.  You figure it out.  



Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Somewhere between sweaty palms, knocking knees, and 8th-grade confidence with women.  :V



Have you tried Tequila?  For therapeutic use, of course...


----------



## Isen (May 28, 2011)

Bi, with a preference for women.


----------



## Larry (May 28, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> It is impossible.
> No amount of experience can ever give you the answer.


 
Oh trust me, I've had experience (with a guy, not proud of how it went down, though >.>"), but I'm still not sure.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 28, 2011)

Still unable to choose between cake and ice cream! But like BjÃ¶rk said, who needs to?

Bisexual leaning hetero.


----------



## Oopslol (May 28, 2011)

Bi leaning towards hetero; best of both worlds :V


----------



## Leafblower29 (May 28, 2011)

Straight.


----------



## Ricky (May 28, 2011)

not you.


----------



## Grey Wolverine (May 28, 2011)

Im bi. I likes me th ladies, but I likes me the guys.


----------



## redhusky17 (May 28, 2011)

Iâ€™m still bisexual leaning homosexual but never tried with girls or boys  so itâ€™s not 100% sure.


----------



## keretceres (May 28, 2011)

Heh. I am still impressed by the amount of Hetro furs. >_<


----------



## Komamaru (May 28, 2011)

Bisexual, still leaning towards the women.


----------



## Bliss (May 28, 2011)

I liek everybodiii! D:
Voted 'still figuring out'.


----------



## Mentova (May 28, 2011)

keretceres said:


> Heh. I am still impressed by the amount of Hetro furs. >_<


 Why does everyone say this?

It's not like straight furries are a rare beast that nobody has ever heard of.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 28, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why does everyone say this?
> 
> It's not like straight furries are a rare beast that nobody has ever heard of.


 
They sure whine loudly enough to make it seem so.


----------



## Thatch (May 28, 2011)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> They sure whine loudly enough to make it seem so.


 
Plus the furry fandom is so alternative and unique, it's unthinkable that those horrible mainstream heteros would be part of it :V


----------



## Kivaari (May 28, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> and a lot of you are sexually confused and have changed your minds multiple times since then.


Totally true, I think I've voted almost every option except Asexual in the previous polls.

Anyways, gay.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 28, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that in general hetero furries:

a) have something better to do than really be part of this thing
b) are women and therefore have their submissive needs fulfilled by being straight
c) complain on message boards about stereotypes


----------



## Spatel (May 28, 2011)

Look at all this hetero furry erasure. You should be ashamed of yourselves.


----------



## Fenrari (May 28, 2011)

I kinda wonder why an individual's sexuality is an issue in today's world. We're all a bit different aren't we?


----------



## Grey Wolverine (May 28, 2011)

Because, people don't like things that are different. Why? Because, people suck.


----------



## Darkwing (May 28, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> I kinda wonder why an individual's sexuality is an issue in today's world. We're all a bit different aren't we?


 
Gossip and stuff really, I don't get it either honestly. Sexuality is a popular topic nowadays, considering the gay rights movement and stuff. 

Personally I don't give a shit and a half what people do in their bedrooms as long as it's consensual.


----------



## Plantar (May 29, 2011)

Bi, more attracted to women. (yeah sure like you haven't heard that before)


----------



## GoldenJackal (May 29, 2011)

Nothing on this poll because my sexuality isn't fake.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (May 29, 2011)

I'm not Pansexual, I'm Pan-Winning.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 29, 2011)

GoldenJackal said:


> Nothing on this poll because my sexuality isn't fake.


 
I think in general pansexuals don't get enough abuse. I'm starting the revolution here.


----------



## GoldenJackal (May 29, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> I think in general pansexuals don't get enough abuse. I'm starting the revolution here.



I honestly think they do but maybe you're saying that in jest.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 29, 2011)

GoldenJackal said:


> I honestly think they do but maybe you're saying that in jest.


 
Good call I mean
The poll option was just a silly joke (that will remain for another half a year)


----------



## GoldenJackal (May 29, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> Good call I mean
> The poll option was just a silly joke (that will remain for another half a year)



I feel pansecuted.


----------



## SnowFox (May 29, 2011)

I find a pulse rather attractive in a person. And not being repulsive in some way, other than that I'm not picky.

/lonelyanddesperate

Strangely leaning slightly towards straight recently.


----------



## Conker (May 29, 2011)

GoldenJackal said:


> Nothing on this poll because my sexuality isn't fake.


 Psh, yes it is.


----------



## Hir (May 29, 2011)

GoldenJackal said:


> I feel pansecuted.


 
all of a sudden i'm hungry for pancetta :>


----------



## CannonFodder (May 29, 2011)

GoldenJackal said:


> I feel pansecuted.


 Oh that sexy sexy cornbread, _oh yeah._  First I'm going to take the sultry cornmeal and bather it in some slippery oil and I'm going to crack a egg all over this delicious meal, and then I'm going to pour milk all over it.  Oh yeah, you like this don't you?  Don't forget the sugar. Then I'm going to slowly move my hands until it is all moist and wet, oh yeah.  Then I'm going to get it hot, 400 degrees farenheit hot, for half an hour, cause oh yeah bby.  Then I'm going to let it cool off after all that oil, getting it wet and making it hot and then I'm going to stick it in my mouth.
[/wtf did I just write?]


----------



## Grey Wolverine (May 29, 2011)

That was... creepy.


----------



## GoldenJackal (May 29, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Oh that sexy sexy cornbread, _oh yeah._  First I'm going to take the sultry cornmeal and bather it in some slippery oil and I'm going to crack a egg all over this delicious meal, and then I'm going to pour milk all over it.  Oh yeah, you like this don't you?  Don't forget the sugar. Then I'm going to slowly move my hands until it is all moist and wet, oh yeah.  Then I'm going to get it hot, 400 degrees farenheit hot, for half an hour, cause oh yeah bby.  Then I'm going to let it cool off after all that oil, getting it wet and making it hot and then I'm going to stick it in my mouth.
> [/wtf did I just write?]


 
I came.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 30, 2011)

Conker said:


> Psh, yes it is.


 
Yeah, that'll convince him. :V


----------



## Koray (May 30, 2011)

Bi, although I have never been with a girl XP


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 30, 2011)

gaaay~ :3c


----------



## Lemoncholic (May 30, 2011)

Well let me put it this way, I COULD have sex with a woman... theoretically...

I just wouldn't enjoy it, I'm still a meatseeker


----------



## Darkwing (May 30, 2011)

Lemoncholic said:


> I just wouldn't enjoy it, I'm still a meatseeker


 
You and your meat Lemon. 

I have plenty of meat ;3


----------



## Punnchy (May 30, 2011)

Loving being a mostly heterosexual male, i do have pets and members of various websites that are male, but they wish to be treated female, and i still have feelings for them.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 30, 2011)

Not a man of experience, but I'm gonna say gay.


----------



## GoldenJackal (May 30, 2011)

Conker said:


> Psh, yes it is.



http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1763338/


----------



## Conker (May 31, 2011)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Yeah, that'll convince him. :V


 You bet it will, I'm very persua...


GoldenJackal said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1763338/


 Well shit. I'll get him next time.


----------



## --Fluffy-Fox-- (May 31, 2011)

i cant really say im bi but at the same time i cant really say im not.... im confused now

  -  totally fine with any kinda sexual relations with females
  -  i prefer to date girls 
  -  O_O boobs, need i say more
  -  im totally fine with flirting with a cute guy (but its just for fun, nothing serious)
  -  i cant seem to get myself to do things with other guys and when i try i get turned off and a little queezy
  -  im willing to accept pleasure of any kinda (as long as it doesn't involve a real penis, being unsanitary, or just plain gross)
  -  and the previous two are null and void if im in bondage or being dominated 

PLEASE HELP IM SO CONFUSED, WHAT AM I!!!    T_T


----------



## Jude (May 31, 2011)

Haven't been on here in forever.
Is it just me, or does it seem that everyone is turning gay?


----------



## Willow (May 31, 2011)

Jude said:


> Haven't been on here in forever.
> Is it just me, or does it seem that everyone is turning gay?


 It only seems that way because we're furries.


----------



## The_Lightning_Fox (May 31, 2011)

OOPS!

 oh wait nevermind!

@ fluffy fox: Ah shit! bi-ish? Good luck with that.


----------



## shaaaark (May 31, 2011)

Jude said:


> Haven't been on here in forever.
> Is it just me, or does it seem that everyone is turning gay?


someone stated that the longer guys are in the fandom, the more likely they are to turn gay/bi. i, myself, can't point a finger towards the fandom, but... it seems accurate enough.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 31, 2011)

--Fluffy-Fox-- said:


> i cant really say im bi but at the same time i cant really say im not.... im confused now
> 
> -  totally fine with any kinda sexual relations with females
> -  i prefer to date girls
> ...


 
Well if you wouldn't have sex with a man then you're not gay.

But you just seem sexually confused in general. Give it time I guess. Do what you want to do, avoid what you don't want to do.


----------



## --Fluffy-Fox-- (May 31, 2011)

The_Lightning_Fox said:


> @ fluffy fox: Ah shit! bi-ish? Good luck with that.



ah ok... any other opinions before this case is closed at bi-ish
(if you are lost about this question, see post #75)


----------



## --Fluffy-Fox-- (May 31, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> Well if you wouldn't have sex with a man then you're not gay.
> 
> But you just seem sexually confused in general. Give it time I guess. Do what you want to do, avoid what you don't want to do.


 
hmm ok ill give it some more time to mull over.


----------



## Spatel (May 31, 2011)

Jude said:


> Haven't been on here in forever.
> Is it just me, or does it seem that everyone is turning gay?


This is a real, documented phenomenon. You think you're safe, masturbating to your hetero porn for years, secure in the idea that you've got the not-gays. 
And then you get a girlfriend and realize... "What? What is this? Why am I not getting anything out of this?"
And then you realize.... you wanted to be the GIRL in all the porn.

Congratulations you might just be a bit gayer than you previously thought.


----------



## Namba (May 31, 2011)

Awwww... SHIT!


----------



## keretceres (May 31, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why does everyone say this?
> 
> It's not like straight furries are a rare beast that nobody has ever heard of.



Come to the UK... I dare you >:3


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (May 31, 2011)

Straight.


----------



## Darkwing (May 31, 2011)

Jude said:


> Haven't been on here in forever.
> Is it just me, or does it seem that everyone is turning gay?


 
It's not just you :3 

The fandom has quite a big gay community in it, so of course some people will become a little more open-minded.


----------



## Grey Wolverine (May 31, 2011)

So everyone is turning gay, interesting.


----------



## shaaaark (May 31, 2011)

Grey Wolverine said:


> So everyone is turning gay, interesting.


 
Feel free to join us.


----------



## Spatel (Jun 1, 2011)

--Fluffy-Fox-- said:


> i cant really say im bi but at the same time i cant really say im not.... im confused now
> 
> -  totally fine with any kinda sexual relations with females
> -  i prefer to date girls
> ...


 
Ah yes the straight male bottom bitch that can turn on the gay with certain fetishes. I've seen this before.

You're probably genderqueer. You ARE bisexual. Right now you lean female but that will probably not last forever. You're definitely queer in some way, so congratulations. 

You'll figure it out in time. There are certain homosexual situations that arouse you, but right now they're surrounded by things that repulse you, so getting to those is tricky. Luckily, your aversion to male bodies is just anxiety/internalized homophobia.  Watch tons of gay porn and think tons of gay thoughts and it'll stop  being weird. There's nothing on the male body to be afraid of... you see  it in the mirror every day.


----------



## --Fluffy-Fox-- (Jun 1, 2011)

@ spatel

i feel you are right in some sense, but i also feel there is still something missing. im going to try watching tons of porn...

O_O ok i dont think i have been turned off so fast in my life before this......

so with that i will like to make an edit to my staitment made earlier.
  -  i date females
  -  i like boob... a lot 
  -  i like to hag out with gay guys because they are actually nice people who care about your feelings
  -  the fact that i like things from behind; just means i like it, nothing more
  -  i am not attracted to the male body, but i will admit there are some hot guys out there 
  -  im interested in the bondage

thank you everyone who helped ^_^ i am grateful for the new understanding that you have showed me


----------



## Bliss (Jun 1, 2011)

--Fluffy-Fox-- said:


> im going to try watching tons of porn...


 Spatel, look what you have done! D:


----------



## Brenny (Jun 1, 2011)

Bi, all depends on what drugs I am full of ATM though


----------



## Spatel (Jun 1, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> Spatel, look what you have done! D:


 
I made him straight apparently. :/

The world's only straight furry who practices bondage.


----------



## Vibgyor (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm still a flaming homosexual. :3


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 1, 2011)

i am asexual until no longer sobur


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jun 1, 2011)

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
THIS THREAD


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 1, 2011)

Still asexual in real life and gay/gray-a in the furdom; humans are ugly and I don't want anything to do with 'em relationship-wise.


----------



## Conker (Jun 1, 2011)

(specter) said:


> Still asexual in real life and gay/gray-a in the furdom; humans are ugly and I don't want anything to do with 'em relationship-wise.


 Stupid ugly oomans >:[ bein all fleshy and not covered in uncanny valley fur


----------



## --Fluffy-Fox-- (Jun 1, 2011)

Spatel said:


> I made him straight apparently. :/
> 
> The world's only straight furry who practices bondage.


 
hehehe i feel special now ^_^


----------



## Fenrari (Jun 2, 2011)

Conker said:


> Stupid ugly oomans >:[ bein all fleshy and not covered in uncanny valley fur


 
mmm gotta love the sensation of being in a coat 24/7.


----------



## Dreaming (Jun 2, 2011)

Asexual


----------



## --Fluffy-Fox-- (Jun 2, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> mmm gotta love the sensation of being in a coat 24/7.


 
*rolls around thinking about how good it would feel* murrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 2, 2011)

Heteroherpetosexual? Something like that.


----------



## Conker (Jun 2, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> mmm gotta love the sensation of being in a coat 24/7.


 Specially in a good ol Midwest humid summer ^_^


----------



## Ji Unit (Jun 2, 2011)

Bisexual, leaning heavily towards lesbian.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 2, 2011)

Strayght  
nanananannaaa i'm loving it


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 2, 2011)

Still Bi with male prefs


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 2, 2011)

Homosexual. I'd say 80-90%.


----------



## Lexion12 (Jun 2, 2011)

Straight.I find the male form repulsive and incapable of showing beauty as well.


----------



## shaaaark (Jun 2, 2011)

I've honestly been trying to determine where I'm at for quite a while, and I've started to accept the fact that I'm gay.


----------



## Conker (Jun 3, 2011)

Lexion12 said:


> Straight.I find the male form repulsive and incapable of showing beauty as well.


 You don't find yourself attractive then?


----------



## Spatel (Jun 3, 2011)

Conker said:


> You don't find yourself attractive then?


 could be a lesbian in a man's body


----------



## Namba (Jun 3, 2011)

I think "omnisexual" should be added as an option. â€¢_â€¢
Still hetero


----------



## Conker (Jun 3, 2011)

Spatel said:


> could be a lesbian in a man's body


 Like Mr Garrison :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 3, 2011)

luti-kriss said:


> I think "omnisexual" should be added as an option. â€¢_â€¢
> Still hetero


 
AFAIK, omnisexual is just another word for pansexual.


----------



## Rsyk (Jun 3, 2011)

Hmm...I forgot to update this. 
Gay.


----------



## Grey Wolverine (Jun 3, 2011)

shaaaark said:


> Feel free to join us.


 
I am starting to. Hell, 6 months ago I was strait, now I am bi. Lets see what happens in another 6 months.


----------



## Namba (Jun 3, 2011)

Gibby said:


> AFAIK, omnisexual is just another word for pansexual.


 
Makes sense


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 4, 2011)

Straight


----------



## Taleu (Jun 4, 2011)

Homothexual~
Socretes you were SO close.


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Jun 4, 2011)

Lesbian, but I do like guys, too, if they're not a douche. Girls are definitely sexier, though.


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 5, 2011)

Bi, no preference.


----------



## Radiohead (Jun 5, 2011)

nharmonia said:


> Lesbian, but I do like guys, too, if they're not a douche.


Just say you're bi. "Lesbian but I like guys" completely defeats the purpose of the label of "lesbian". 

You know, I don't like girls or guys who are douches either. I guess that makes me asexual?!


----------



## Taleu (Jun 5, 2011)

So you just think everyone's a douche? XD


----------



## Radiohead (Jun 5, 2011)

Taleu said:


> So you just think everyone's a douche? XD


 
Everyone except my girlfriend is a complete douchebag.


----------



## BrennanTheWolfy (Jun 5, 2011)

I suck dick.


----------



## Taleu (Jun 5, 2011)

Radiohead said:


> Everyone except my girlfriend is a complete douchebag.



EVEN ME?


----------



## Ji Unit (Jun 5, 2011)

Radiohead said:


> Everyone except my girlfriend is a complete douchebag.


 
I concur.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 5, 2011)

Wait, didn't I post in this thread already? :V

Ummm, half faggot leaning towards even more faggot.


----------



## Radiohead (Jun 5, 2011)

Ji Unit said:


> I concur.


 
Let's be misanthropic together.

I already gave myself a label. Bisexual leaning homo. It's safe to say I'm a lesbian now though. I don't think I'd ever want to get with a guy ever again in my life.


----------



## Blutide (Jun 7, 2011)

Bi leaning toward Homo.

Meh, its just me.


----------



## Nimhster (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm straight, and I support the rights of marriage to gays and lesbians.


----------



## Vekke (Jun 7, 2011)

Short answer: Bi

Long answer: Bisexual but the word doesn't really mean binary sooooo you could call me pansexual just as easily. Demisexual in that I don't really care about having sex with people until I know what they're like. Girls are more appealing to me in theory, but in "practice" I have no preference for any gender because I don't pay attention to what's between their legs until I know what's between their ears.

The other short answer: Fuck all these words, I like who I like.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 7, 2011)

A little bit of a, and a little bit of b. Throw in a bit of anti-social elitism, and bake it in the oven at 420 degrees Fahrenheit for 17 years, and there you have it. c:


----------



## Sar (Jun 8, 2011)

I like guys, so gay then. *shrugs*


----------



## Kyuugaikaka (Jun 8, 2011)

some thing like 90% towards guys and 10% towards girls just to be specific


----------



## Sar (Jun 9, 2011)

Spatel said:


> This poll is getting noticeably gayer results. On a Kinsey scale of 0-6, guess how surprised I am?


 
My "scientific" guess.
_*>>>>>>>>4 to 6*_<<<<<<<<<<
Am i right?


----------



## Wiskey-Wolf (Jun 10, 2011)

I like teh wimminz


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 10, 2011)

short answer: meh

long answer: sex phobia


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jun 10, 2011)

Skift said:


> short answer: meh
> 
> long answer: sex phobia


 
Never has there been a bigger lie ever posted on FAF.  :V


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 10, 2011)

I voted asexual because I hate both genders equally

and lol at pansexual. christ


----------



## Grey Wolverine (Jun 10, 2011)

Radiohead said:


> Everyone except my girlfriend is a complete douchebag.


 
Even me? But I'm nice. You just need to have patience.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 10, 2011)

Radiohead said:


> Everyone except my girlfriend is a complete douchebag.


 
ow (my heart)


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 10, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Never has there been a bigger lie ever posted on FAF.  :V


 
haha

that's sweet

fuck off.


----------



## Raphael (Jun 10, 2011)

Bisexual.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 10, 2011)

Skift said:


> short answer: meh
> 
> long answer: sex phobia


 
lol that is pretty much me actually >:
I just have no idea, I want to stay away from it foreverrrr


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 10, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> lol that is pretty much me actually >:
> I just have no idea, I want to stay away from it foreverrrr


 
I tried to fix it, you know like being with different people etc

Nope, I always feel panicky and shit. Porn > real life. At least porn doesn't make me feel like I'm going to get murdered or something, haha

Sex is pretty much overrated anyways.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 10, 2011)

sex is such a high pressure situation

have a buddy jerkoff with you instead

"slow & low, that is the tempo" - mike d, the beasty boys


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 10, 2011)

Senzuri Champion said:


> sex is such a high pressure situation
> 
> have a buddy jerkoff with you instead
> 
> "slow & low, that is the tempo" - mike d, the beasty boys



More pleasant than 30 minutes of low-intensity cardio, and sweating.


----------



## Raphael (Jun 10, 2011)

Skift said:


> Sex is pretty much overrated anyways.


 
Yes, sex is over-rated, but the intimacy isn't. Honestly, *SEX*, the act itself, isn't the thing that matters, it's the feeling and the person under/above you. And if that's not something that you need or something that you're afraid of, well... porn and masturbation is just as good.

...Not really, but stick with that. ;P


----------



## Azure (Jun 10, 2011)

Senzuri Champion said:


> sex is such a high pressure situation
> 
> have a buddy jerkoff with you instead
> 
> "slow & low, that is the tempo" - mike d, the beasty boys


 You been drinkin Brass Monkey.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 10, 2011)

JesusFish said:


> More pleasant than 30 minutes of low-intensity cardio, and sweating.


 
your targeting your wrist muscles, your lats, your delts, your gluts (if youre me and concentrate on keeping a tight sphincter), AND your heart

who needs a thighmaster when you can be the master OF your thighs


----------



## Raphael (Jun 10, 2011)

Senzuri Champion said:


> who needs a thighmaster when you can be the master OF your thighs


 
I cannot stop laughing.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 10, 2011)

Senzuri Champion said:


> your targeting your wrist muscles, your lats, your delts, your gluts (if youre me and concentrate on keeping a tight sphincter), AND your heart
> 
> who needs a thighmaster when you can be the master OF your thighs



Camaraderie, too.

Another adventure with a best friend!


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 10, 2011)

Raphael said:


> Yes, sex is over-rated, but the intimacy isn't. Honestly, *SEX*, the act itself, isn't the thing that matters, it's the feeling and the person under/above you. And if that's not something that you need or something that you're afraid of, well... porn and masturbation is just as good.
> 
> ...Not really, but stick with that. ;P


 That's like, your opinion, bro

edit: but yeah, intimacy, sex, whatever, all overrated unless it's snuggling with someone that is not going to guilt trip you if they get turned on

come on now


----------



## Cain (Jun 10, 2011)

Skift said:


> That's like, your opinion, bro
> 
> edit: but yeah, intimacy, sex, whatever, all overrated unless it's snuggling with someone that is not going to guilt trip you if they get turned on
> 
> come on now


 
*snuggles*

Bi Towards Homo here :3


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 10, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> *snuggles*
> 
> Bi Towards Homo here :3


 
yay snuggles <3


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 11, 2011)

Senzuri Champion said:


> your targeting your wrist muscles, your lats, your delts, your gluts (if youre me and concentrate on keeping a tight sphincter), AND your heart
> 
> who needs a thighmaster when you can be the master OF your thighs


 
Hi
I'm a professional ass-trainer and I can tell you straight up that walking/running/etc working your thigh muscles does not make your ass tight.
You have to use anal toys for that shit

I have a degree in assology.


EDIT: people who say "sex is overrated" either:
- Fucked a virgin and they were a virgin as well
- Has never been on top of a virgin
- Was fucked by someone who doesn't know what they're doing
- Is a virgin

Come on guys at least be honest here.


----------



## Night-san (Jun 11, 2011)

Bisexual leaning mildly toward faggotry. <3


----------



## Cain (Jun 11, 2011)

Skift said:


> yay snuggles <3


 
*snuggles more*

Lol Clayton. A PhD or just a normal masters degree in assology? :3c


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 11, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Hi
> I'm a professional ass-trainer and I can tell you straight up that walking/running/etc working your thigh muscles does not make your ass tight.
> You have to use anal toys for that shit
> 
> ...



i am the ASS MASTER

you are a MASTER of BEING an ASS

big diff


edit: frotting is as far as ill go in a consensual sex situation
nothing else until i turn 25
mom's orders


----------



## Cain (Jun 11, 2011)

Senzuri Champion said:


> i am the ASS MASTER
> 
> you are a MASTER of BEING an ASS
> 
> ...


 
Your mom said: "Now son, you can frot, no other gay things 'till you're 25, kay? ^.^"


----------



## Spatel (Jun 11, 2011)

"Now son, you can frot, but no other gay things until you get married."


----------



## ~secret~ (Jun 11, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> Your mom said: "Now son, you can frot, no other gay things 'till you're 25, kay? ^.^"


 


Spatel said:


> "Now son, you can frot, but no other gay things until you get married."


 
what fresh hell is this


----------



## Grey Wolverine (Jun 11, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> what fresh hell is this


 
FAF


----------



## Blutide (Jun 11, 2011)

Spatel said:


> "Now son, you can frot, but no other gay things until you get married."


 
Hahaha, nice.


----------



## Isen (Jun 11, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> what fresh hell is this


Senzuri made a funny joke.  Now people are repeating it, but less funnily.


----------



## ANPUTWOLFGODDESS (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm still trying to figure this out for myself... I know that I'm definitely straight, but at the same time, I still wish to figure out more about myself... >.<'


----------



## Browder (Jun 11, 2011)

Awesomesexual. I am only attracted to people with a modicum of awesomeness. Inversely, everyone is awesomesexual for me.

Honestly though, people are people regardless of gender.


----------



## Spatel (Jun 11, 2011)

ANPUTWOLFGODDESS said:


> I'm still trying to figure this out for myself... I know that I'm definitely straight, but at the same time, I still wish to figure out more about myself... >.<'


Ever have gender identity issues?


----------



## ArgonTheFox (Jun 12, 2011)

Bisexual but I lean towards homosexual ALOT. 97.4% men.


----------



## Raphael (Jun 12, 2011)

ArgonTheFox said:


> Bisexual but I lean towards homosexual ALOT. 97.4% men.


 
That's pretty damn precise. Do you know what that entails? Creepy. O.O


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 12, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> *snuggles more*
> 
> Lol Clayton. A PhD or just a normal masters degree in assology? :3c


I have both



Senzuri Champion said:


> i am the ASS MASTER
> 
> you are a MASTER of BEING an ASS
> 
> ...


 
I am both

& yes frotting. I won't do nothin with a guy who aint shaved though.


----------



## Drakonman (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm gay. Its like I always say. If you don't like it then GET-THE-FUCK-OUT


----------



## Spatel (Jun 12, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I have both
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 One of the guys I dated shaved his head, and absolutely nothing else. It was like the exact opposite of what I wanted. What an asshole.  I don't understand the shaved-head thing. Some gay guys do that, and it's absolutely not my cup of tea.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 12, 2011)

Spatel said:


> One of the guys I dated shaved his head, and absolutely nothing else. It was like the exact opposite of what I wanted. What an asshole.  I don't understand the shaved-head thing. Some gay guys do that, and it's absolutely not my cup of tea.


 
Yeah I agree.  want a guy with only hair on his head, and he had better have some damn fine hair.
The rest can go.


----------



## Darkwing (Jun 12, 2011)

Meh, I don't really care about weather or not a guy is shaved, as long as it's in moderation I'm fine (Not shaved everywhere, yet not hairy like a gorilla.)

And also, yeah, baldness=huge turn off D:


----------



## Grey Wolverine (Jun 12, 2011)

Spatel said:


> One of the guys I dated shaved his head, and absolutely nothing else. It was like the exact opposite of what I wanted. What an asshole.  I don't understand the shaved-head thing. Some gay guys do that, and it's absolutely not my cup of tea.


 
Uhhh, shaved heads.


----------



## Jude (Jun 13, 2011)

I can do without most body hair, but facial hair can look REALLY good if done right.

Facial hair doesn't work on me though. Stupid babyface.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 13, 2011)

Senzuri Champion said:


> frotting is as far as ill go in a consensual sex situation


 
What else could you possibly need



Browder said:


> Awesomesexual. I am only attracted to people with a modicum of awesomeness. Inversely, everyone is awesomesexual for me.


 
At first I was all :3 but then I remembered that my username isn't David M. Awesome anymore.



Clayton said:


> I won't do nothin with a guy who aint shaved though.


 
I'm pretty sure that you're on the wrong forum.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 13, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> I'm pretty sure that you're on the wrong forum.


 
Not really. If a guy is expecting me to take interest in him sexually or do anything with him, I'm making him shave. If he doesn't shave, he don't get *shit.*


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 13, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Not really. If a guy is expecting me to take interest in him sexually or do anything with him, I'm making him shave. If he doesn't shave, he don't get *shit.*


 
No, see, the joke is that this is *Fur* Affinity.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 13, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> No, see, the joke is that this is *Fur* Affinity.


 That was terrible. *slap*


----------



## bjornpolar (Jun 13, 2011)

aw, mines not on there..
omniromantic-demiheterosexual
hahaha. it is real btw. i just say straight.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 13, 2011)

bjornpolar said:


> aw, mines not on there..
> omniromantic-demiheterosexual
> hahaha. it is real btw. i just say straight.


 
Oh shut up.


----------



## ~secret~ (Jun 13, 2011)

bjornpolar said:


> aw, mines not on there..
> omniromantic-demiheterosexual
> hahaha. it is real btw. i just say straight.


 
Go back to the land of speshul snowflakes and pretentious asshattery from whence you came.

EDIT: straight, but forever gay for Dyluck~


----------



## Spatel (Jun 13, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> No, see, the joke is that this is *Fur* Affinity.


 
Scalies brah. Fur is gross.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 13, 2011)

Spatel said:


> Scalies brah. Fur is gross.


 
Clayton's some kind of retarded blue dog, though.

Also how do you feel about burds


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jun 13, 2011)

bjornpolar said:


> aw, mines not on there..
> omniromantic-demiheterosexual
> hahaha. it is real btw. i just say straight.



*Googles Omniromantic-demihetrosexual* NO RESULTS
*Googles Omniromantic* Did you mean "Omni Hotel?"
*Googles demiheterosexual* Did you mean "Am I heterosexual?"

[yt]VDW0ZnZxjn4[/yt]


----------



## BrennanTheWolfy (Jun 14, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Oh shut up.


 
That wasn't very nice D:


----------



## Azure (Jun 14, 2011)

my orientation is I'msuper-thanksforasking!




Dyluck said:


> Also how do you feel about burds


 
I usually pinch their butts and take them to dinner.


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 14, 2011)

this thread
the gender thread
every thread lately

i want to punch all of you

edit: punchyouinthefuckingfacesexual


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 14, 2011)

Browder said:


> Honestly though, people are people regardless of gender.


 
Not true at all. Women are dogs and deserve to be treated as such.

inb4 bestiality jokes


----------



## VentKazemaru (Jun 14, 2011)

What do you call someone who isn't into other people in general, but sees gay furries at it hot?


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 14, 2011)

VentKazemaru said:


> What do you call someone who isn't into other people in general, but sees gay furries at it hot?


 
Yeah I'm the same way. Never been attracted to humans but have been to furries, mostly male ones.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 14, 2011)

VentKazemaru said:


> What do you call someone who isn't into other people in general, but sees gay furries at it hot?


 
Insecure.


----------



## VentKazemaru (Jun 14, 2011)

Can I say I'm gay for furries?


----------



## Sir Tigre (Jun 15, 2011)

â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦


----------



## Blutide (Jun 15, 2011)

(specter) said:


> Yeah I'm the same way. Never been attracted to humans but have been to furries, mostly male ones.


 I am finding this statement to be more true everyday in my case. I mean there is maybe one in a thousand I like, but not recently.( toward humans )


----------



## Milo (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm almost afraid to admit that I'm kind of the same way... I mean obviously I still hold attraction for people in RL, but uh... yea :1


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 17, 2011)

I think the official term for people like that is "awful."


----------



## William (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm true neutral. Bisexual, no preference.


----------



## Blutide (Jun 17, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> I think the official term for people like that is "awful."


 

Aww....

But meh, I go out to look for guys...but seriously I am grossed out by most the fake attitudes they wear. Aren't you? I mean just finding someone "real" in someway would be nice. But then again I work in customer service, so I just started to grow hateful I guess.


----------



## Azure (Jun 17, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> I think the official term for people like that is "awful."


 Silence you chubbysexual.

I think my sexuality is Jungle Fever.


----------



## Rossyfox (Jun 17, 2011)

Azure said:


> Silence you chubbysexual.
> 
> I think my sexuality is Jungle Fever.


 
Get on AIM and I'll show you what your orientation is ;3


----------



## Namba (Jun 17, 2011)

Uh-oh :/


----------



## Spatel (Jun 18, 2011)

VentKazemaru said:


> What do you call someone who isn't into other people in general, but sees gay furries at it hot?


 It's called being a furvert. Welcome to the club.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 18, 2011)

Azure said:


> Silence you chubbysexual.
> 
> I think my sexuality is Jungle Fever.


 
Hey, I like other body types, too. ):

Also I agree with the second half of your post.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 19, 2011)

[dooley]my sexuality is fake [/dooley]


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jun 19, 2011)

This question is easy: I have never, ever been aroused by the opposite sex. Evar.

I'm so gay, the straightest thing I can do is take it in the ass.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jun 19, 2011)

I cant know for certain untill something happens IRL. >.>


----------



## William (Jun 19, 2011)

^ Not true, you can still know what gender(s) you find attractive long before you ever touch a boob or fellate the football team's MVP.


----------



## Azure (Jun 19, 2011)

Is that from personal experience :V


----------



## William (Jun 19, 2011)

I have done both things in the name of science.


edit - everything I do is done in the name of science.


----------



## Azure (Jun 19, 2011)

We do what we must because we can


----------



## William (Jun 19, 2011)

Because we are still alive

and sexually active

edit; fuck being wrong about the lyrics of some nerdass game I never played

Go outside you fucking nerds and fuck something. Fuck.


----------



## ~secret~ (Jun 19, 2011)

William said:


> I have done both things in the name of science.
> 
> 
> edit - everything I do is done in the name of science.


 
Never leave FAF x3

But if you do, take the retards with you~


----------



## William (Jun 19, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> Never leave FAF x3
> 
> But if you do, take the retards with you~


 
"Taking them with me" is going to include a spot in the Sunday paper about a maniac going down in a hail of gunfire and explosions. 

FAF, directed by Michael Bay. Staring William as the new guy and ~secret~ as the more experienced cop who plays by the rules until the newbs kill his family. 

Music by Metallica because we couldn't be arsed to find something better.

Synopsis: William joins the beat with secret to flush out some people dealing shitty posts and they discover a sect of "newbs". Turns out William used to be, and still technically is, apart of that gang. Secret is torn because William doesn't seem like he's one of them, but one day his family is attacked by the newbs after calling one out for being an insufferable prick.
The newbs kill his family and all the evidence points to William. Close the the edge, he stalks William via private message, attempting to gain his trust. He follows William one night to some random thread where William verbally beats down several newbs and escapes by the skin of his teeth. 
They fend off the newbs together and both go down in a blaze of glory. 

Then William wakes up.
Secret never existed.

"You are the newbs."
And then I was a dog.


----------



## Blutide (Jun 19, 2011)

William said:


> ^ Not true, you can still know what gender(s) you find attractive long before you ever touch a boob or fellate the football team's MVP.


 HAHAHA

Nicely put, and true.

I knew I was gay before evening being with another person. FFS I had another guy approach me when I thought I would approach them when I was ready.


----------



## Gold (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm straight. Not gonna change that preference any time soon.


----------



## epslion (Jun 19, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> I kinda wonder why an individual's sexuality is an issue in today's world. We're all a bit different aren't we?


 

exactly we are all different

i really don't judge people by their sexual orientation any ways


----------



## epslion (Jun 19, 2011)

Grey Wolverine said:


> So everyone is turning gay, interesting.



well theoretically the males Y chromosome used to be larger and has steadily shrunk over time 

id say in a few mill years there will only be women...... and im not kidding

some species of whip tail lizards are only female

www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=asexual-lizards


----------



## ~secret~ (Jun 19, 2011)

William said:


> le post


 
I am okay with this.

No Shia LaBeouf.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 19, 2011)

William said:


> Because we are still alive
> 
> and sexually active
> 
> ...


 
lmao I love you, hello hi

AND THEN I SAW PROTOMEN IN YOUR SIG
AND THE PERFECT CREATURE WAS BORN
well not perfect
where's your self loathing


----------



## Grey Wolverine (Jun 20, 2011)

epslion said:


> well theoretically the males Y chromosome used to be larger and has steadily shrunk over time
> 
> id say in a few mill years there will only be women...... and im not kidding
> 
> ...


 
Hmmm, whell that was some interesting information to read, and I do thank you for providing me with such. Now I bid you adue sir. Adue, and goodnight.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 20, 2011)

Slowly becoming more and more heterosexual.

What I don't understand is how people can accept a straight person turning gay, but freak out when a gay person turns straight. There's no rule saying you can't lose complete interest in the same sex.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 20, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Slowly becoming more and more heterosexual.
> 
> What I don't understand is how people can accept a straight person turning gay, but freak out when a gay person turns straight. There's no rule saying you can't lose complete interest in the same sex.


 
Coming out of a phase maybe?
I had a gay phase. I'm just bi now.


----------



## furryraffic (Jun 20, 2011)

straight all the way....well, maybe bi leaning that way


----------



## Mr. Brightside (Jun 20, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> I had a gay phase. I'm just bi now.


 Ditto.


----------



## Spatel (Jun 20, 2011)

Males won't disappear. That has never happened in any mammal. Several mammals have lost their Y chromosome (rodents for instance). They just developed a different method of sex-determination.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 20, 2011)

Prude pansexual. And I'm a rareity, because I'm not autistic, either.


----------



## Spatel (Jun 20, 2011)

JesusFish said:


> Prude pansexual. And I'm a rareity, because I'm not autistic, either.


 autismpansexuality should be a poll option. 

pansautism

pansberger's


----------



## 350125 GO! (Jun 21, 2011)

I voted heterosexual, but there are times when I'm asexual. It depends on my mood. There are some days when I see a hot girl and just don't give a fuck. And I don't really see myself as being male or female. I mean, biologically I'm a male. But I'm not masculine, feminine or androgynous. I'm just me. Also, I've never felt any real emotional connection with a woman, and I have extremely close friendships with other men. But I'm physically attracted to women, and not men. 

I'm not sure exactly how to classify that. Feel free to call it what you will.


----------



## BearlyBen (Jun 22, 2011)

Hetero, I like the women, although I can never seem to get close enough to one


----------



## Bliss (Jun 22, 2011)

epslion said:


> well theoretically the males Y chromosome used to be larger and has steadily shrunk over time
> 
> id say in a few mill years there will only be women...... and im not kidding
> 
> ...


My feminist fantasies have come true! :V

Scientists have already induced parthenogenesis in rabbits, swine, mice, humans, etc. When shall we have babies this way?


----------



## moriko (Jun 22, 2011)

Depends on the person's looks a bit and personality mainly. Their sex organs don't really matter to me.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jun 23, 2011)

To me, sexual arousal is a teleological process leading to orgasm, without which none of us would ever need sex. Orgasm is the payoff which makes sex more enjoyable than chocolate cake, or your favorite sports team winning the championship. If orgasms truly are an end in themselves, then what is the purpose of dating, marriage, or even casual hook-ups? We can save ourselves money, time, arguments, frustration, and the feeling of being cheated all by doing the same thing sex-deprived men have been doing for ages. I know I should have a girlfriend but on my budget I can't really afford one. Even if I had the money I don't want to be cheated by a woman who would abandon me for a wealthier guy. When I have books, movies, the Internet, video games, and so much more of life's good things, why do I need a girlfriend?


----------



## William (Jun 23, 2011)

DarrylWolf said:


> :v


 
Because some of us actually prefer to be social and have intimate contact with another human being. 

Don't get me wrong. Jacking off is fun, but the intimacy of being with another person and having that contact is worth the heartbreak (for most). You're really comparing apples and oranges here. Orgasm is not the point of any relationship unless you've got fucked priorities. Hell, casual hookups are often because the people arranging are lonely and craving contact with another person. 

My 2 cents though I'm tempted to think you're fishing for justification of being a shut in.

edit - also you are paranoid as fuck.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jun 23, 2011)

But I'm not a shut-in. I have a life filled with obligations and meetings at my college, and I often talk to people from all walks of life at cafes, bars, and nightclubs. It's not a boring life and my entertainment provides escape without itself being escapist. It's just that at this current time I feel no need for sex outside of masturbation and even if I did, I still would not have enough money to impress anyone. 

I do wonder if my parents could start searching for attractive single women of my age that I might think of marrying.


----------



## Bliss (Jun 23, 2011)

William said:


> Hell, casual hookups are often because the people arranging are lonely and craving contact with another person.


This one prostitute said in an interview that sometimes her clients don't even want sex but someone to take interest in their feelings.



DarrylWolf said:


> I do wonder if my parents could start searching for attractive single women of my age that I might think of marrying.


... What?


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jun 23, 2011)

Arranged marriages aren't as rare in America as one might think. My parent's neighbors, Mr. and Mrs. Alpert were first introduced to each other by both sets of parents, and my upstairs neighbor Sanjeet met his bride Ajna through his parents. Perhaps I should ask Mom and Dad to help me out in the same way.


----------



## William (Jun 23, 2011)

DarrylWolf said:


> I do wonder if my parents could start searching for attractive single women of my age that I might think of marrying.


 
What in the world is this. Segue straight from an X-Files episode. 

As for the rest of that: if you're not interested in it, then okay. But try to go pseudo-philosophical and...I don't even know, man. I feel like you derailed the train right from the station and shot it right into the moon. Feel free to say "in my personal experience" and "I", but don't say "LET US FREE OURSELVES FROM SEX AND MASTURBATE BECAUSE IT'S THE SAME THING". That's begging for a shitstorm.

At least that's what I've gathered. I'm trying to figure out whether English is your second language or if you're just insane or possibly high because that made about as much sense as a DVD rewinder.

On topic: I'm currently dating someone, she's cool, and I am trying my hardest to keep my mind from exploding.



Lizzie said:


> This one prostitute said in an interview that sometimes her clients don't even want sex but someone to take interest in their feelings.


I dated an ex-prostitute once. She said the same. It's kind of sad.


----------



## Nylak (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm slightly amused that everytime we make a new one of these, I give a slightly different vote.

Kinda hoping I'm done adjusting my answer to this question by now.  XD


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jun 23, 2011)

The main reason for my lack of a sex life is money, or not having enough of it to buy a woman over with gifts, free meals, and the like. If I HAD enough money to have a girlfriend or a wife, I would.


----------



## William (Jun 23, 2011)

You do realize you don't need money to get girls, right? You honestly do not need to do anything but talk to them. Where the heck are you getting that?

Edit - I also like how you go from "masturbation is better" to "well I would have a sex life if I had money". Everything about the way you think is just _so wrong_.


----------



## Bliss (Jun 23, 2011)

DarrylWolf said:


> The main reason for my lack of a sex life is money, or not having enough of it to buy a woman over with gifts, free meals, and the like. If I HAD enough money to have a girlfriend or a wife, I would.


I don't know what to say.... at all.

Why are you so cynic? You keep bringing up your financial situation as an obstacle to getting a girlfriend. You don't buy a girlfriend like a hooker! If that's your attitude I can see the problem, and trust me, it isn't the money!



William said:


> I dated an ex-prostitute once. She said the same. It's kind of sad.


I assume you mean for the clients? I could see myself being a therapist of that kind and getting a nice pay. <


----------



## William (Jun 23, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> I assume you mean for the clients? I could see myself being a therapist of that kind and getting a nice pay. <


 
Yeah, for the clients. To be fair, if you don't have insurance a hooker would be a cheap therapist (depending on the area and the hooker).


----------



## Bliss (Jun 23, 2011)

William said:


> Yeah, for the clients. To be fair, if you don't have insurance a hooker would be a cheap therapist (depending on the area and the hooker).


Not to mention many of these clients may be successful individuals (career wise), and are married and have a family. Everything is '_fine_' for them but it would be nice to be asked "how was your day, dear? :3"


----------



## William (Jun 23, 2011)

Wait, Lizzie, you're not thinking of becoming a hooker are you? The job security is abysmal and you don't even get dental.


----------



## Azure (Jun 23, 2011)

You know what I buy women when I want to fuck? A box of condoms :V

Gifts are not the way to any heart. If you're just looking for sex, I'm sure if you go to the strip club and look pathetic somebody'll make you a deal. It'll be just as expensive as gift buying, but without all that soul crushing awkwardness after your inevitable failure to please. They'll just be grateful you PAID THEM :V


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jun 23, 2011)

Have you SEEN the diamond commercials around Christmas and Valentine's Day where the women get these ridiculously-overpriced (not to mention mined in some of the world's most forsaken places) stones just so that the man can display his love for her? Do you know that it's not even polite to ask a woman to pay her half of the meal on a date? And the dowry that the woman's family pays to you to reimburse you for the financial burden of marrying isn't even practiced anymore. Courtship is ALWAYS a losing proposition for the male and at this time, I can't afford it. Maybe in a few years, but not now.


----------



## William (Jun 23, 2011)

^ You are dumb as a brick. Relationships are 50/50. If you can't find a girl willing to pay or put in 50% of the effort, then don't bother with them. I demand that in a relationship and I still get plenty of poontang.

Well I also exercise and don't listen to Cosmo maganizes because they're fucking insane so that helps too.


----------



## Bliss (Jun 23, 2011)

William said:


> Wait, Lizzie, you're not thinking of becoming a hooker are you? The job security is abysmal and you don't even get dental.


 *NOOO!* Dear dawg... xD

But we _did_ just have our first hooker register her private company... which means she gets to pay capital gains tax (30%) and is entitled to retirement benefits (+ we have socialized health care here so that's not a problem)!


----------



## johnny (Jun 23, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> New thread is needed since the last one was like 6 months ago and a lot of you are sexually confused and have changed your minds multiple times since then.
> 
> The only correct answer is straight but feel free to vote whatever you like.



Its cool how you said the only correct answer is straight, because that has also been the majority's answer (23.98%). 
Being Hetero is plenty enough fun for johnny   :3


----------



## Azure (Jun 23, 2011)

Cosmo Magazine, 50 years of how to shove things up your mans butthole.

Thanks, Cosmo.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jun 23, 2011)

They know we'd have compassion on them and we'd be convinced of buying them expensive in cost, worthless in value things like diamonds as a misguided way of showing them love. As long as men lust after sex, women will continue to pull our strings so the best way is this- eliminate the pain sex causes by eliminating the desire for sex, or at least re-directing it by making yourself the object of your affections. 

What's truly awful is that there isn't a gift good enough in the world to buy unending loyalty. I have heard so many stories of men who bought everything for their wives and girlfriends and then these women slept around- makes me think that infidelity ought to be a punishable offense, equal to the cost of all the money spent on courtship and wedding by the man. And women who do that ought to consider themselves lucky that adultery is not punishable by the death penalty in America,as it is in some other countries.

Main idea: We pay through the nose to get women and what do we get in return?


----------



## Intrapersonality (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm straight....I loves me some mens.

Not the manly ones, though. Just the lovable nerds.


<3




DarrylWolf said:


> They know we'd have compassion on them and  we'd be convinced of buying them expensive in cost, worthless in value  things like diamonds as a misguided way of showing them love. As long as  men lust after sex, women will continue to pull our strings so the best  way is this- eliminate the pain sex causes by eliminating the desire  for sex, or at least re-directing it by making yourself the object of  your affections.
> 
> What's truly awful is that there isn't a gift  good enough in the world to buy unending loyalty. I have heard so many  stories of men who bought everything for their wives and girlfriends and  then these women slept around- makes me think that infidelity ought to  be a punishable offense, equal to the cost of all the money spent on  courtship and wedding by the man. And women who do that ought to  consider themselves lucky that adultery is not punishable by the death  penalty in America,as it is in some other countries.
> 
> Main idea: We pay through the nose to get women and what do we get in return?


 

Good God, man. You've been looking at the /wrong women./ I buy my own shit.


----------



## William (Jun 23, 2011)

DarrylWolf said:


> They know we'd have compassion on them and we'd be convinced of buying them expensive in cost, worthless in value things like diamonds as a misguided way of showing them love. As long as men lust after sex, women will continue to pull our strings so the best way is this- eliminate the pain sex causes by eliminating the desire for sex, or at least re-directing it by making yourself the object of your affections.
> 
> What's truly awful is that there isn't a gift good enough in the world to buy unending loyalty. I have heard so many stories of men who bought everything for their wives and girlfriends and then these women slept around- makes me think that infidelity ought to be a punishable offense, equal to the cost of all the money spent on courtship and wedding by the man. And women who do that ought to consider themselves lucky that adultery is not punishable by the death penalty in America,as it is in some other countries.
> 
> Main idea: We pay through the nose to get women and what do we get in return?


Okay, let's break this down.
1. You think you need to buy a woman's love. You don't.
2. If you spends lots of money on a woman, then they're supposed to reproach you by being loyal. Also incorrect.
3. You're acting as if women have no feelings other than "Honey I would really love a diamond ring". I don't need to explain this one.
4. You're an ignorant, misogynist fuck who needs to be castrated for believing any of that shit. 

It's pretty fucking simple. You can't buy love. You have to _talk to people_, establish a relationship, be POLITE, and not buy shit out of some stupid made up obligation.

If a woman commits adultery on you, you deserve it, and I hope she gets away with everything you own in the proceeding divorce. All the evidence she needs is in your post right here.

Also I'm going to toss my bets in and say a very bad trolling attempt. I'm going to stop derailing now in favor of talking about how the girl I'm dating is amazing. She is. Bought us both dinner last night. It was delicious.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (Jun 23, 2011)

...This thread now makes me want to go to the nearest public park and tip over as many baby carriages as I can find.  Thanks, Darrylwolf.


----------



## William (Jun 23, 2011)

SecretlyAFK said:


> ...This thread now makes me want to go to the nearest public park and tip over as many baby carriages as I can find.  Thanks, Darrylwolf.


 
Kick some chihuahuas on your way out. They're chihuahuas, they deserve it.

To expand on my "in the middle of bisexuality" option; I have dated and done things with both men and women. I have no preference. Generally when looking for porn I like when women are in it. I prefer amateur stuff where you can tell the woman is really enjoying herself. Gay porn always seems so...blunt. I can understand it since generally guys are visual people, but I prefer some sensuality and kisses and stuff (call me a romantic but if it's just senseless fucking, it's not for me). 

In real life, as long as there's passion, the sex doesn't matter (though...honestly, I dislike trans* people, no offense to them). I'm such a weirdo. MUSCULAR BADASS loves cuddles and kissing. don't hate on my fetish


----------



## Namba (Jun 23, 2011)

William said:


> Okay, let's break this down.
> 1. You think you need to buy a woman's love. You don't.
> 2. If you spends lots of money on a woman, then they're supposed to reproach you by being loyal. Also incorrect.
> 3. You're acting as if women have no feelings other than "Honey I would really love a diamond ring". I don't need to explain this one.
> ...


 
Will, I fucking love you.


----------



## William (Jun 23, 2011)

Lutri if I were single I'd take you for dinner.

Oh, wait this isn't the honesty thread uh uh


----------



## Namba (Jun 23, 2011)

I see whatcha did there xB


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jun 24, 2011)

"Misogynist"? Gangsta rappers rapping about beating, or even killing their girlfriends for infidelity is misogynist- that's a terrible way for one human being to treat another human being, especially the one you love. Wrapping your wife in a head-to-toe tent, especially in a desert environment is misogynistic. Making the simple observation that courtship and marriage are financially harder on males than females is not misogynistic. Saying that women have a tendency to be unfaithful in a marriage is not misogynistic.

And yes, I might have said that adultery should be a punishable offense, the punishment is financial NOT physical. And I'd even go so far as to suggest the same punishment for untrue men because adultery sucks. The truth is nobody deserves to be cheated on. This is the reason for these expensive gifts and wedding rituals- if people are reminded of how much their spouse spent on them (and might lose money if they don't remain true), then divorce wouldn't be nearly as common.


----------



## Intrapersonality (Jun 24, 2011)

DarrylWolf said:


> Saying that women have a tendency to be unfaithful in a marriage is not misogynistic.



No, it's just sexist. 



DarrylWolf said:


> This is the reason for these expensive gifts and wedding rituals- if people are reminded of how much their spouse spent on them (and might lose money if they don't remain true), then divorce wouldn't be nearly as common.



Actually, the origins of the dowry are also bred out of sexism, in the sense of gender roles, and who was allowed to be the bread-winner. Because women were not allowed to work outside the home and could not produce an income, the family of the bride was meant to supply money to the groom upon marriage to compensate for him taking on another mouth to feed. It was more a courtesy than anything else...kind of like splitting the gas money if your friend drives you to a concert. It has nothing to do with keeping marriage together. Nobody gives a rat's how much their spouse spends on them if they feel like murdering a kitten every time they look at them.


----------



## Andy Nonimose (Jun 24, 2011)

Gay for the most part, though I do have a couple of kinks that make me question myself. XD


----------



## Hetinalhair295 (Jun 24, 2011)

True... I put the same thing cause that's that... bi leaning hetro, cause i just want a hole!


----------



## Winggy (Jun 24, 2011)

Bisexual leaning hetero.


DarrylWolf said:


> "Misogynist"? Gangsta rappers rapping about beating, or even killing their girlfriends for infidelity is misogynist- that's a terrible way for one human being to treat another human being, especially the one you love. Wrapping your wife in a head-to-toe tent, especially in a desert environment is misogynistic. Making the simple observation that courtship and marriage are financially harder on males than females is not misogynistic. Saying that women have a tendency to be unfaithful in a marriage is not misogynistic.
> 
> And yes, I might have said that adultery should be a punishable offense, the punishment is financial NOT physical. And I'd even go so far as to suggest the same punishment for untrue men because adultery sucks. The truth is nobody deserves to be cheated on. This is the reason for these expensive gifts and wedding rituals- if people are reminded of how much their spouse spent on them (and might lose money if they don't remain true), then divorce wouldn't be nearly as common.


 Dude, what's with the women-bashing? You'd "even go so far" as to suggest the same punishment on men for the same crime as a woman may commit? Wtf is wrong with you?
Forgive me for not reading the previous posts in this conversation, but you appear to be very misguided. A man is just as likely to commit adultery in a relationship as a woman, and suggesting that women are generally unfaithful and need to be "bought" is, as Intra said, just sexist and ignorant. 
My best friend is a woman whose boyfriends have all used her, lied to her, and left. Kay, thanks.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jun 24, 2011)

Didn't I reply to this before? Stop making new threads! 

I'm sexually confused. But when I'm not feeling confused, I consider myself straight.


----------



## SpiralHorn (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm straight/Gray-A. I usually just identify as straight though because I got tired of people feeling sorry for me when I try to explain what Gray-A means. Apparently not caring about sex is scary and confusing for most people.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 24, 2011)

SpiralHorn said:


> I'm straight/Gray-A. I usually just identify as straight though because I got tired of people feeling sorry for me when I try to explain what Gray-A means. Apparently not caring about sex is scary and confusing for most people.


 
I'm gray-a as well but only in the furdom and I don't care about sex either.


----------



## Gold (Jun 26, 2011)

DarrylWolf said:


> "Misogynist"? Gangsta rappers rapping about beating, or even killing their girlfriends for infidelity is misogynist- that's a terrible way for one human being to treat another human being, especially the one you love. Wrapping your wife in a head-to-toe tent, especially in a desert environment is misogynistic. Making the simple observation that courtship and marriage are financially harder on males than females is not misogynistic. Saying that women have a tendency to be unfaithful in a marriage is not misogynistic.
> 
> And yes, I might have said that adultery should be a punishable offense, the punishment is financial NOT physical. And I'd even go so far as to suggest the same punishment for untrue men because adultery sucks. The truth is nobody deserves to be cheated on. This is the reason for these expensive gifts and wedding rituals- if people are reminded of how much their spouse spent on them (and might lose money if they don't remain true), then divorce wouldn't be nearly as common.


Oh wow... I just can't fathom how stupid this is. I mean really. My girlfriend understands that I'm poor (Our idea of a date is a freaking movie at either her place or my place. Although we usually don't pay too much attention to the movie) and even she has some financial issues (Gas is a bitch and so is the rent). We get along just fine. In fact our relationship is stronger because we focus on everything but money. 

Money helps yes (And we both chip in. She's helped me with gas and payed for dinner a few times. I've done the same for her about the same amount). But the relationship is strong because we communicate and enjoy just being together. And even the sex helps (Especially if you understand some degree of foreplay). And I highly doubt she'd commit adultery (Considering she's had issues with people doing that to her which made it rather difficult for me to get her to actually agree to go out with her. Luckily I'm a very patient and understanding person. All good things come to those who wait no?). And I know I could never do that to her (It's against everything I believe).

Getting them gifts is fine but don't make it the only thing you do to keep the relationship going. That just makes you cold, heartless, and bitter. And you'll never be happy that way. Just my two cents on this matter.


----------



## MaskedJackal (Jun 26, 2011)

Spatel said:


> pansberger's


 
brb posting in the favorite word thread

Oh, and bi.


----------



## Hissora (Jun 27, 2011)

Totally pansexual. I only see gender really as a definition to your part in the reproductive process. When you have a feminine boyfriend and an extremely manly bestfriend (whose a girl btw) you don't really care for it that much. Just the person.


----------



## nri786tahira (Jun 27, 2011)

My family ( especially mom) has not been accepting, but my friends and  my older brother and younger sister don't mind that much.


----------



## israfur (Jun 27, 2011)

Apparently my sexuality is a fraud.


----------



## Heroine (Jun 27, 2011)

I like men.... so heterosexual.


----------



## Cain (Jun 27, 2011)

Bi-Sexual, leaning towards Homo, with some Demisexuality thrown in. And maybe some Gray-A chucked into the pot.


----------



## Blutide (Jun 27, 2011)

I think I am just gay, I can't find comfort in women...and I like men more everyday.
Not overly flamboyant, but fuck if I don't have the mood-swings. Final answer, not like I was flip-flopping anyway, I just think bi was a safe answer....but growing a bit I know now what I am with more comfort in saying it.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 28, 2011)

Blutide said:


> I think I am just gay, I can't find comfort in women...and I like men more everyday.
> Not overly flamboyant, but fuck if I don't have the mood-swings. Final answer, not like I was flip-flopping anyway, I just think bi was a safe answer....but growing a bit I know now what I am with more comfort in saying it.


 
This is kinda how I feel in the furry fandom.


----------



## Icen (Jun 29, 2011)

Heterostraight.

MY BOYFRAAAAAAAAAAAAND.


----------



## LunarDevian (Jun 29, 2011)

Bi leaning to homo.


----------



## ZucaiFox (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm straight.


----------



## Cain (Jul 1, 2011)

Demi-Almost Pan-Bi-Androgynosexual.

1.Demi-Its not like I don't experience sexual attraction to hot people, but rather a longer sexual attraction, like a make love, not just sex kinda thing.

2.Almost Pan- I'm pretty open to sexual relationships with anyone, but almost pan, because I am not attracted to Herms. FTMs, GenderQueers, pretty much everything else I'd go for, but not Herms 

3.Bisexual-Maybe leaning a bit towards homo now.

4.Androgynousexual-I find it really interesting how people appear to be the gender opposite to what they actually are, or if they have no noticeble gender, but not if they're over the top with it, like a beard/mustache on a woman, super long hair, make up on a man.


----------



## Spatel (Jul 1, 2011)

It's typical for bisexuals to be more attracted to somewhat more feminine men and somewhat more masculine women. That doesn't make you a demipansexual multipass. 

You've got to be trolling.


----------



## cad (Jul 1, 2011)

Well, I WAS straight before, but my bf turned me bi. Go figure.


----------



## Cain (Jul 1, 2011)

Spatel said:


> It's typical for bisexuals to be more attracted to somewhat more feminine men and somewhat more masculine women. That doesn't make you a demipansexual multipass.
> 
> You've got to be trolling.


 
Nope.


----------



## Clutch (Jul 1, 2011)

To me its either your Straight or Gay.
So I'm Gay..


----------



## jaggedjester (Jul 1, 2011)

Gender and sexuality is way too confusing. But the best I can describe mine as is female-to-male transgender that prefers male-to-female trans and likes both males and females. Bisexual with a trans preference.


----------



## Spatel (Jul 1, 2011)

Clutch said:


> To me its either your Straight or Gay.


 45% of the people in this thread might have a problem with that.


----------



## KingFriday (Jul 2, 2011)

Rule 35 my friend.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jul 2, 2011)

What about straight women who go out to bars, get drunk, then kiss each other, publicly declare that they're "lesbians" and then distance themselves from their drunken acts the morning after? I've seen it happen at bars where for money or attention, they engage in this sort of behavior and it makes me wonder if orientation really is set in stone. What are they supposed to be- lesbians one moment, heterosexual women the next?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jul 2, 2011)

DarrylWolf said:


> What about straight women who go out to bars, get drunk, then kiss each other, publicly declare that they're "lesbians" and then distance themselves from their drunken acts the morning after? I've seen it happen at bars where for money or attention, they engage in this sort of behavior and it makes me wonder if orientation really is set in stone. What are they supposed to be- lesbians one moment, heterosexual women the next?


 
NO! Stop posting the same thing in like 2 different threads. It is baiting and you know it. This is an in thread warning to all. No misogyny baiting at all. I will NOT tolerate it.


----------



## Cain (Jul 2, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> NO! Stop posting the same thing in like 2 different threads. It is baiting and you know it. This is an in thread warning to all. No misogyny baiting at all. I will NOT tolerate it.


 
I sense the banhammer being lifted.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 2, 2011)

Bisexual, but I'm becoming more and more straight for some reason.


----------



## Traven V (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm not homosexual, I'm not hetrosexual, I'm just sexual. 
~ Michael Stipe


----------



## Spatel (Jul 2, 2011)

Traven V said:


> I'm not homosexual, I'm not hetrosexual, I'm just sexual.
> ~ Michael Stipe


 Michael Stipe says he's about 80% homosexual. He never identified as bi or gay though. He prefers the term 'queer'. Anyone else here do that?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jul 2, 2011)

Traven V said:


> I'm not homosexual, I'm not hetrosexual, I'm just sexual.
> ~ Michael Stipe


 
Bisexual then.


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Jul 3, 2011)

This is pretty offensive, why is pansexual labeled "fake sexuality"?
:/


----------



## Conker (Jul 3, 2011)

Felicia Mertallis said:


> This is pretty offensive, why is pansexual labeled "fake sexuality"?
> :/


 Because it is.


----------



## Cain (Jul 3, 2011)

Conker said:


> Because it is.


 
You should probably explain before the shit hits the fan.


----------



## Conker (Jul 3, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> You should probably explain before the shit hits the fan.


 I'm really not in the mood to explain it. It's been explained on the forum before anyways. 

Shit can hit the fan, I don't give a fuck.


----------



## NotInARush (Jul 3, 2011)

Asexy.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jul 3, 2011)

Felicia Mertallis said:


> This is pretty offensive, why is pansexual labeled "fake sexuality"?
> :/


 
for giggles
also because it's just bisexuality for pretentious people


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 3, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> for giggles
> also because it's just bisexuality for pretentious people


i wouldn't say there's such a thing as a "fake" sexuality

HOWEVER

there is such a thing as "too many labels for the same thing"


----------



## BlueRoses (Jul 3, 2011)

Straight all the way. I can look at a woman and say if she's pretty or not, but in the artistic sense and not in a sexually-appealing sense.


----------



## Monkey (Jul 3, 2011)

Heterosexual.


----------



## 350125 GO! (Jul 4, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> because it's just bisexuality for pretentious people



Well done.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jul 4, 2011)

I wonder how many of those who voted 'heterosexual' just did it to muck up the real statistics


----------



## Conker (Jul 4, 2011)

Cocobanana said:


> I wonder how many of those who voted 'heterosexual' just did it to muck up the real statistics


 Historically, ever thread like this has always turned out with more people being heterosexual than the others.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 4, 2011)

Conker said:


> Historically, ever thread like this has always turned out with more people being heterosexual than the others.


 
That's weird, though -- I see more gays and bis and very rarely any straights.


----------



## Cain (Jul 4, 2011)

(specter) said:


> That's weird, though -- I see more gays and bis and very rarely any straights.


 
It's true. But I think we, by far, as the furry fandom, have a higher percentage of gays and bis of the total population than pretty much all other things. Except like LGBT clubs and whatnot.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jul 4, 2011)

(specter) said:


> That's weird, though -- I see more gays and bis and very rarely any straights.


 
Plenty of straight women here I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 4, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> Plenty of straight women here I'm pretty sure.


 
Yeah every woman I see usually is straight but the men I usually see usually aren't.


----------



## Conker (Jul 4, 2011)

(specter) said:


> That's weird, though -- I see more gays and bis and very rarely any straights.


 There's the whole "vocal minority" thing to. I see more gays and bis advertising their sexuality than straight people on this site.


----------



## Spatel (Jul 5, 2011)

there are more bis than straights according to the poll 

they're just split into 4 groups (leaning straight, 50-50, leaning gay, and pan)


----------



## firespiral (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm bi leaning towards gay. Still single though.(I really wan't someone)


----------



## brandondmorris1 (Jul 7, 2011)

Im homosexual I just like bosy either fuc**k them or to be fucked!


----------



## Darkwing (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm gay, with a boyfriend now <=3


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 7, 2011)

Bi leaning homo. In the closet in real life though, I live in a family that doesn't believe that homosexuality is natural. So it'd be too awkward to come out to my friends and family...


----------



## Grey Wolverine (Jul 8, 2011)

Darkwing said:


> I'm gay, with a boyfriend now <=3


 
Good to hear sir *puffs cigar* rather good. Oh look, muffins.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm just going to go with Homo, even though I'm not really interested in guys.
:U


----------



## Winkuru (Jul 9, 2011)

Either straight or bi. By that i mean that i do enjoy watching gay furry stuff and some yaoi art but i do not really have fantasies about real life males.


----------



## ChaosKingX (Jul 9, 2011)

Bi-curious at least, if not out-and-out bisexual. It's never been entirely clear, but I'm definitely interested in women.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 9, 2011)

Monkey said:


> Heterosexual.


 i forgot to say this is LIES AND SLANDER


----------



## XmusicXnXtacosX (Jul 14, 2011)

Hurrah for Fursbians/Lesbifurs~


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jul 14, 2011)

XmusicXnXtacosX said:


> Fursbians/Lesbifurs~


 
I loled....


----------



## Oovie (Jul 14, 2011)

XmusicXnXtacosX said:


> Hurrah for Fursbians/Lesbifurs~


 Sounds like really hairy chicks grinding and scissoring.
:|


----------



## Littledoll (Jul 14, 2011)

Pansexual. I like all sorts of people.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 14, 2011)

XmusicXnXtacosX said:


> Hurrah for Fursbians/Lesbifurs~


 
WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS?

*looks at post count*

oh, it's a noob. Carry on then.


----------



## Accalia Wolfa (Jul 15, 2011)

i am attracted to both guys and girls but i rather date a guy so yea lol


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm forever alone but I'd still rather date a chick than a guy, so there's that.


----------



## HeroHoxha (Jul 16, 2011)

Bisexual. Not really leaning towards one sex or the other. It's more about personality for me.


----------



## Nargle (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm still bi leaning homo =D


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 17, 2011)

Iunno. I'm kind of somewhere between "bisexual" and "lesbian" here.

I've dated both men and women throughout the years, and my sexuality has fluctuated a lot since I was a starry-eyed teen. I find dating women to be overall fulfilling and happy, and while I meet more guys who catch my eye than girls... the male gender is not something I could stick with. I never feel like I'm getting what I need with guys and I lose interest fast, but since I'm so bad with women and naturally gravitate towards guys for friendship, it's not like there's a lot else on the menu.

I feel like I'm the last girl any other girl who likes girls would look at, and I wonder if my own shortcomings and biases aren't swaying my orientation "a little" more to one side than it actually is. 

Where the hell are these lines drawn, anyway. >_>


----------



## dickstamper (Jul 18, 2011)

Straight. Although I think some of my gay friends might be wearing off on me. Hopefully not.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm straight, but I support all types of orientation.


----------



## Bandy (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm straight and I have lots of friends who are bi, lesbian, gay, trans. So I'm not going to bash or look at anyone different for whatever orientation they are.


----------



## Darkwing (Jul 18, 2011)

dickstamper said:


> Straight. Although I think some of my gay friends might be wearing off on me. Hopefully not.


 
Oooh? 

Hehe, it happens sometimes :3


----------



## Scatterbrain (Jul 18, 2011)

Bisexual leaning homosexual, but I'm married to a man. Which is not repressing my sexuality. Someone _actually_ said that too me, because I prefer women, that marrying a man would be "repressing my sexuality".
Really. Someone (a stranger online, no less) said I was repressing my sexuality. And then proceeded to flirt with me. Not a furry, just some random superdyke.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 18, 2011)

HeroHoxha said:


> Bisexual. Not really leaning towards one sex or the other. It's more about personality for me.


 
I'll be anything for you, Father Enver.


----------



## RainbowReptile (Jul 19, 2011)

Eh, I can apreciate the beauty of the female form, but I'll alwayse hold a special place in my vagoo for the cock.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jul 22, 2011)

Hetero.


----------



## ArgonTheFox (Jul 24, 2011)

dickstamper said:


> Straight. Although I think some of my gay friends might be wearing off on me. Hopefully not.




ya that kinda happened to me. I used to like women for the most part with just a small amount of feelings for men. then I walked into a gay club and by the end of the weekend I preferred guys. now I walk round in gay pride hoodies.

homosexuality is contagious.


----------



## Hendly Devin (Jul 30, 2011)

I combine my gender identity, my philosophy of beauty, my feminist politics, and my sexual orientation into one term because they are just too*inseparable*from each other in motivation and experience of them to pull them into each of their own.

I technically refer to it independisexuality. its had a few more humorous terms before, "suckyourdickstick-sexual" "Scandalous" and "B]"

I do what/who i want, how i want, and why i want; the way i want to do it.


----------



## Azure Flare (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm straight.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 1, 2011)

Hendly Devin said:


> I combine my gender identity, my philosophy of beauty, my feminist politics, and my sexual orientation into one term because they are just too*inseparable*from each other in motivation and experience of them to pull them into each of their own.
> 
> I technically refer to it independisexuality. its had a few more humorous terms before, "suckyourdickstick-sexual" "Scandalous" and "B]"
> 
> I do what/who i want, how i want, and why i want; the way i want to do it.



Bisexual then.


----------



## Hendly Devin (Aug 1, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> Bisexual then.


Except bisexual doesnt describe my gender ientity, my philosophy of attraction/beauty, nor my 3rd wave feminist veiws.If you want to just call it bisexual than thats just fine with me i just have alot of fun writing B] in the surveys asking for gender or sexual orientation.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 2, 2011)

Hendly Devin said:


> Except bisexual doesnt describe my gender ientity, my philosophy of attraction/beauty, nor my 3rd wave feminist veiws.If you want to just call it bisexual than thats just fine with me i just have alot of fun writing B] in the surveys asking for gender or sexual orientation.



more like
Bisexual]
or whore is an appropriate term too, it works just the same

Mannn why didn't I make whore a sexual orientation for this thread >:


----------



## Hendly Devin (Aug 2, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> more like
> Bisexual]
> or whore is an appropriate term too, it works just the same
> 
> Mannn why didn't I make whore a sexual orientation for this thread >:



No you!

I'd use that category... 

Also Pansexual isn't a fake sexuality... its not bisexuality... bisexuality means you are attracted to both of the two*patriarchy*defined genders... there are more genders in the world than just two... and a pansexual describes someone that can be attracted to any given gender/body type/gender identity/race/creed... species ... where as bisexual again only really establishes an attraction to both male and female.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 2, 2011)

hey
guys
GUYS YOU GUYS

Heterosexual - 69 votes

lo_ooo_ol do you get it


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 2, 2011)

Hendly Devin said:


> No you!
> 
> 
> I'd use that category...
> ...




pansexuals are zoophiliacs it is confirmed.

also are you saying that herms are a different gender.
because then we have to get a whole new range of sexualities set up.

when a man loves a herm but not a woman or a man is he hermsexual?
when a woman loves a herm and also women but not men is she a hermsexual?

what is a herm when it gets married? the husband or the wife? are they even born with fingers?

also I'm not sure why herm just makes me think of trees but this post is a forest.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 2, 2011)

To quote an old image macro "there be a shitstorm a-brewin'"


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 2, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> To quote an old image macro "there be a shitstorm a-brewin'"



I'm busy watching Grey's Anatomy and being ignorant, I don't have time for this.


----------



## Hendly Devin (Aug 2, 2011)

I guess. But i would figure any one that is exclusively attracted to herms or trannys would be considered fetish-porn-addictsexuals


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 2, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> I'm busy watching Grey's Anatomy and being ignorant, I don't have time for this.



That's fine by me. A good shitstorm is a shitstorm averted.


----------



## Milo (Aug 2, 2011)

Hendly Devin said:


> I guess. But i would figure any one that is exclusively attracted to herms or trannys would be considered fetish-porn-addictsexuals



you mean half of the furry fandom? herms and tranny's are almost right up there with male and female in this fandom. 

although humorously, I recall someone saying they like herms, but shemales are gross... it's like REALLY? you're just NOW being picky?


----------



## littlekiba (Aug 3, 2011)

Well, I do like a few girls but there is a guy I like as well. I mean, maybe pan, because i like them for their personality.
Thats what pan means right?


----------



## Princess Mint (Aug 3, 2011)

Bisexual.


----------



## pheonix (Aug 5, 2011)

Bi leaning gay. Dicks are nice but sometimes you need some boobs and those flesh eating holes.


----------



## Namba (Aug 5, 2011)

Mostly straight leaning asexual.


----------



## CrazyLee (Aug 6, 2011)

littlekiba said:


> Well, I do like a few girls but there is a guy I like as well. I mean, maybe pan, because i like them for their personality.
> Thats what pan means right?



No, Pan means you have strong emotional and sexual feelings for cookware.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Aug 6, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> No, Pan means you have strong emotional and sexual feelings for cookware.



MURR, IT'S NONSTICK!


----------



## Commie Bat (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm Hetro for any & all who care!


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 6, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> No, Pan means you have strong emotional and sexual feelings for cookware.



Wait, does Pan mean you'd fuck absolutely ANYTHING ?


----------



## Conker (Aug 6, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> Wait, does Pan mean you'd fuck absolutely ANYTHING ?


Pretty much. Think Captain Hero from _Drawn Together_.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 6, 2011)

Emperor's tears ... I can't believe 12 people actually voted for that.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 7, 2011)

In an ideal world there wouldn't be sexualities and people would just turn down people who there weren't interested in and pursue those they were.
ALSO WHAT IS IS WITH THE LINE BETWEEN THE THREAD TITLE AND MY POST, BACK OFF CREEP, I'M CLAUSTROPHOBIC !!!!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 7, 2011)

But that's never gonna happen. Mark my words


----------



## iTails (Aug 7, 2011)

Straight. I like women because I just can't get past the feeling of someone being just like me. Hence, same personality AND A PENIS. I like different.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 7, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> But that's never gonna happen. Mark my words


Not with that attitude it wont.
It's time to fight back and abolish sexuality. It's time to piss off the world even more.

Also iTails would you fuck an mtf


----------



## Spatel (Aug 7, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> Not with that attitude it wont.
> It's time to fight back and abolish sexuality. It's time to piss off the world even more.
> 
> Also iTails would you fuck an mtf



There's no reason a straight man wouldn't fuck a post-op mtf if she were convincing, unless he's transphobic.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 7, 2011)

Spatel said:


> There's no reason a straight man wouldn't fuck a post-op mtf if she were convincing, unless he's transphobic.



Which is what I was asking.


----------



## Namba (Aug 7, 2011)

Conker said:


> Pretty much. Think Captain Hero from _Drawn Together_.



Or Captain Jack from Torchwood


----------



## CrazyLee (Aug 8, 2011)

Spatel said:


> There's no reason a straight man wouldn't fuck a post-op mtf* if she were convincing*, unless he's transphobic.


There's the problem. I've met plenty of MTF, and although I haven't been in any of their pants post-op, externally some of them are more convincing than others.


----------



## Spatel (Aug 8, 2011)

I think a lot of straight men would be totally fine with pre-op MtFs, but fear of the social stigma keeps them away. You can like unconventionally attractive women, and you can like transwomen, but then you'll be labeled a tranny chaser, or a chubby chaser or so on. 

From the ages of 15-25 there's a bit of a status-symbol game with dating. I think a lot of people grow out of it and start dating whoever they like after that, but during those ages an ulterior motive is not just to date someone you're attracted to, but to date someone you think other people would consider attractive. It's a sick game society plays but that's life. It's one of the reasons bi guys often end up coming out in their late 20s and early 30s... usually much later than gay guys. They try to fit in for a while until they realize the hot hot mansex they could be having outweighs the hetero privilege they'd been benefiting from.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 9, 2011)

Spatel said:


> I think a lot of straight men would be totally fine with pre-op MtFs, but fear of the social stigma keeps them away.



^ignorance^


----------



## Scotty1700 (Aug 9, 2011)

Well look at that, I made it into someone's sig :v


----------



## CrazyLee (Aug 9, 2011)

Spatel said:


> I think a lot of *straight men *would be totally fine with *pre-op *MtFs, but fear of the social stigma *PENIS* keeps them away.



I think it has more to do with the fact that the pre-op still has a penis. There may also be a stigmata there post-op, as in not wanting to screw something that was once male and in some ways still is.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 9, 2011)

oh gosh I didn't even notice he said pre-op instead of post-op lolll
was that intentional and serious, intentional joke or an accident.
OR A SERIOUS ACCIDENT


----------



## Bliss (Aug 9, 2011)

And here I was, thinking that straight men hold nothing to a higher regard than a penis.


----------



## Spatel (Aug 9, 2011)

they do watch porn with dicks in it

in fact the penis seems to be the only real constant in hetero porn. where it goes is totally optional, but straight men sure do love watching those dicks go places


----------



## DragonWin (Aug 10, 2011)

Completely gay bottom


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 10, 2011)

Spatel said:


> they do watch porn with dicks in it
> 
> in fact the penis seems to be the only real constant in hetero porn. where it goes is totally optional, but straight men sure do love watching those dicks go places



except for when they're only watching women masturbating and fisting each other.
so no, you're wrong.


----------



## KikyoCat (Aug 10, 2011)

I consider myself Pansexual (lol at fake sexuality) though it's basically saying I'm bisexual. So.. >> I just like whoever lol.


----------



## Stawks (Aug 10, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> except for when they're only watching women masturbating and fisting each other.
> so no, you're wrong.



i was a heterosexual male once

so, yeah, teto's right, penor are disgusting.


----------



## Unsilenced (Aug 10, 2011)

Spatel said:


> There's no reason a straight man wouldn't fuck a post-op mtf if she were convincing, unless he's transphobic.



Most straight guys I know would beg to differ. And what do you mean by "transphobic?" You do realize it's possible to be fine with transsexuals but not want to fuck one, right? I mean... otherwise I'd have to be considered transphobic as well as homophobic and heterophobic.


----------



## Spatel (Aug 10, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> except for when they're only watching women masturbating and fisting each other.
> so no, you're wrong.


That's lesbian porn. I said hetero porn. Yes a lot of straight men watch lesbian porn, but few watch it exclusively.



Unsilenced said:


> Most straight guys I know would beg to differ. And what do you mean by "transphobic?" You do realize it's possible to be fine with transsexuals but not want to fuck one, right? I mean... otherwise I'd have to be considered transphobic as well as homophobic and heterophobic.


If they're convincing I'd say no. Just because he's not attracted to guys and she used to be a guy isn't an excuse. *She isn't a guy anymore*. If a straight man doesn't want to date her, that implies he still considers her a guy. It seems insecure.

also... are you asexual or bisexual?

e: I just realized I said pre-op. Sorry, wondered why everyone was bitching about dicks all of a sudden.


----------



## CrazyLee (Aug 10, 2011)

Spatel said:


> they do watch porn with dicks in it
> 
> in fact the penis seems to be the only real constant in hetero porn. where it goes is totally optional, but straight men sure do love watching those dicks go places



Funny, I tend to not like looking at porn with penis or penitration in it, and perfer porn with only women or lesbians in it. What does that make me? A lesbo in a guy's body? :V


----------



## Unsilenced (Aug 10, 2011)

Spatel said:


> If they're convincing I'd say no. Just because he's not attracted to guys and she used to be a guy isn't an excuse. *She isn't a guy anymore*. If a straight man doesn't want to date her, that implies he still considers her a guy. It seems insecure.
> 
> also... are you asexual or bisexual?
> 
> e: I just realized I said pre-op. Sorry, wondered why everyone was bitching about dicks all of a sudden.



When it comes to mate selection people can discriminate on any basis they damned well please, and in my (subjective) opinion "I used to be a dude" is a pretty big one for people to consider. If someone's OK with that, they're OK with that. If they're not, then it's their own damned business. It doesn't mean that they hate all transsexuals, it just means that they're not OK with the idea of themselves having sex with someone who used to be a guy. 

Like I said, if not wanting to have sex with someone is a sign of contempt, then I must be accused of hating all humans.*

...

And I'm asexual. If I were bisexual the whole "homo/heterophobic" thing wouldn't have made sense because then I would be willing to have sex with both heterosexuals and homosex

*also plants and animals you sick furry fuck. (murr prokaryotes.)


CrazyLee said:


> Funny, I tend to not like looking at porn with penis or penitration in it, and perfer porn with only women or lesbians in it. What does that make me? A lesbo in a guy's body? :V



Male lesbianism. 

It's more common than you think.


----------



## Cain (Aug 11, 2011)

I have revised my sexuality...

FaF, I am homosex D:

But seriously, I've rated myself as a 5, maybe a 4 on the Kinsey scale. = I prefer penis to pussy D:

Lulz.


----------



## Bliss (Aug 11, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> I have revised my sexuality...
> 
> FaF, I am homosex D:


Fix'd. :V


----------



## Cain (Aug 11, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> Fix'd. :V



PAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Have my babies :V


----------



## Bliss (Aug 11, 2011)

Now, now... don't be _butthurt_. ;3c



Jagged Edge said:


> Have my babies


I pretend that ':V' wasn't there.


----------



## Cain (Aug 11, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> Now, now... don't be _butthurt_. ;3c
> 
> I pretend that ':V' wasn't there.



:3c


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm sick of guys... I think I'm a lesbian...


----------



## Stawks (Aug 11, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I'm sick of guys... I think I'm a lesbian...



What did we do? :C

We're actually a pretty nice group of individuals if you don't get to know us.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Aug 11, 2011)

Stawks said:


> What did we do? :C
> 
> We're actually a pretty nice group of individuals *if you don't get to know us.*


There's yer problem. :V


----------



## Browder (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm into [redacted].

All you guys need to know is that banning makes me hard. :V


----------



## Stawks (Aug 11, 2011)

Browder said:


> I'm into [redacted].
> 
> All you guys need to know is that banning makes me hard. :V



You're such a top, Ben.


----------



## Browder (Aug 11, 2011)

Stawks said:


> You're such a top, Ben.





Stawks said:


> such a top, Ben.





Stawks said:


> Ben.





He was before my time, but considering what users think of him this makes me sad.


----------



## Stawks (Aug 11, 2011)

Browder said:


> He was before my time, but considering what users think of him this makes me sad.



God. I've made myself sad, via you. That's like I made two people sad. That's too many people.

I'm sorry :C


----------



## caperren (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm right down the middle. Well, maybe a little closer to the gay side. Aah, who knows...


----------



## Belluavir (Aug 11, 2011)

I am so fucking gay! Holy shit!


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 11, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> And I'm asexual.



That actually looks like a pretty convenient outlook on life (but then again, for me, any philosophy than means you don't care is a good one). I'm gonna stay straight, but with an asexual edge because I'm never getting laid anyway so why even try XD


----------



## Bliss (Aug 11, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> I'm gonna stay straight, but with an asexual edge because I'm never getting laid anyway so why even try XD


JE will be crushed. :V


----------



## DW_ (Aug 11, 2011)

Joining the asexual crowd but irl you'd think I'm straight (probably because that's what I consider myself outside of being asexual.).


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 11, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> JE will be crushed. :V



That doesn't count. He's such an exceptional individual that I have double standards just for him. When he comes back from the USA we'll be having sweet homosex everywhere for the next month :V


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm going to say that I'm Homoromantic Asexual.

For those of you who don't know what that is, it's basically a romantic (non-sexual) attraction to those of the same gender.
There's some scepticism whether such an orientation exists, BUT I think it'll do.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 11, 2011)

TechnoGypsy said:


> I'm going to say that I'm Homoromantic Asexual.
> 
> For those of you who don't know what that is, it's basically a romantic (non-sexual) attraction to those of the same gender.
> There's some scepticism whether such an orientation exists, BUT I think it'll do.



It's just words maaan. If you want it to exist and it doesn't sound pretentious  and stupid then it exists [/lifeadviceguru]


----------



## Cain (Aug 11, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> That actually looks like a pretty convenient outlook on life (but then again, for me, any philosophy than means you don't care is a good one). I'm gonna stay straight, but with an asexual edge because _*I'm never getting laid anyway *_so why even try XD



Oh, I'm sure we can arrange something there. >:3c



Lizzie said:


> JE will be crushed. :V


 D: Yes! 


General-jwj said:


> That doesn't count. He's such an exceptional individual that I have double standards just for him. When he comes back from the USA we'll be having sweet homosex everywhere for the next month :V


I'm going to ignore the :V and say Murr, and thank you.

MANSEX!


----------



## Bliss (Aug 11, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> I'm going to ignore the :V and say Murr, and thank you.
> 
> MANSEX!


But if you get pregnant I'll have to ensure that it doesn't happen again. :V


----------



## Conker (Aug 11, 2011)

TechnoGypsy said:


> I'm going to say that I'm Homoromantic Asexual.
> 
> For those of you who don't know what that is, it's basically a romantic (non-sexual) attraction to those of the same gender.
> There's some scepticism whether such an orientation exists, BUT I think it'll do.


All the goofy terms I came across when browsing sites on asexuality made me think the orientation was false for awhile. There are lots of stupid terms :[


----------



## Cain (Aug 11, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> But if you get pregnant I'll have to ensure that it doesn't happen again. :V



D:
I'm the submissive one, neuter General.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm not good at being dominant at anything don't make me 

I'll wear a condom I swear D:


----------



## Cain (Aug 11, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> I'm not good at being dominant at anything don't make me
> 
> I'll wear a condom I swear D:



You will learn, if you want mansex >:C


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 11, 2011)

Right but then I want to get freaky. Buy yourself a M51 belgian army gas mask and the shiniest latex suit this side of the Atlantic ocean >=D


----------



## Bliss (Aug 11, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> D:
> I'm the submissive one, neuter General.


Can I dress you in this? :3c



General-jwj said:


> I'm not good at being dominant at anything don't make me


You just need to learn self-confidence. Watch this educational film about dating, I assure it'll be of great help.



> I'll wear a condom I swear D:


You better! Little Jagged must not catch this 'Belgian Waffle' I've been hearing about! >:V


----------



## Cain (Aug 11, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> Right but then I want to get freaky. Buy yourself a M51 belgian army gas mask and the shiniest latex suit this side of the Atlantic ocean >=D


D:
I'll bring the baddragon stuff then :3c



Lizzie said:


> Can I dress you in this? :3c
> 
> You just need to learn self-confidence. Watch this educational film about dating, I assure it'll be of great help.
> 
> You better! Little Jagged must not catch this 'Belgian Waffle' I've been hearing about! >:V


1. Let me shave my legs, and lose all the muscle in them, then maybe I'll wear it. D:

Eew gross blue waffle D:


----------



## Bliss (Aug 11, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> 1. Let me shave my legs, and lose all the muscle in them, then maybe I'll wear it. D:


Why is this necessary?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Aug 11, 2011)

Ugh, this fluidity in sexuality is very bothersome. Very bothersome indeed.


----------



## Cain (Aug 11, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> Why is this necessary?


D:
Hairy, muscular legs + skirt = fashion disaster.

I'll just stick with my skinny jeans, leather boots, and a shirt.


----------



## Bliss (Aug 11, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> D:
> Hairy, muscular legs + skirt = fashion disaster.
> 
> I'll just stick with my skinny jeans, leather boots, and a shirt.


Well... shaving should do.

Oh, and I forgot you're a fagshionista. :V


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Aug 11, 2011)

Damn I can't be a fashion disaster.
I was hoping my legs were muscular enough.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 11, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> Hairy, muscular legs + leather boots



Rawr, that's what I'm talking about baby >=3


----------



## FoxPhantom (Aug 11, 2011)

I am bisexual, but sometimes I turn from one side to another.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Aug 11, 2011)

FoxPhantom said:


> I am Bisexual, but sometimes I turn from side to another.


That would be bisexual.


----------



## Unsilenced (Aug 11, 2011)

TheDW said:


> Joining the asexual crowd but irl you'd think I'm straight (probably because that's what I consider myself outside of being asexual.).





General-jwj said:


> That actually looks like a pretty convenient outlook on life (but then again, for me, any philosophy than means you don't care is a good one). I'm gonna stay straight, but with an asexual edge because I'm never getting laid anyway so why even try XD





TechnoGypsy said:


> I'm going to say that I'm Homoromantic Asexual.
> 
> For those of you who don't know what that is, it's basically a romantic (non-sexual) attraction to those of the same gender.
> There's some scepticism whether such an orientation exists, BUT I think it'll do.



Fuck ya'll I was asexual before it was cool. You'z just pretenders.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 11, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> Fuck ya'll I was asexual before it was cool. You'z just pretenders.



I hate all you motha-sucka playa hatas. I said an asexual edge, cracka, I ain't stealing nobody's scene. Now you quit killin' my groove or Imma go kung-fu on yo' sorry ass (the side effetcs of blaxsploitation over-exposure)


----------



## Spatel (Aug 11, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> When it comes to mate selection people can discriminate on any basis they damned well please


Racist :V



> and in my (subjective) opinion "I used to be a dude" is a pretty big one for people to consider. If someone's OK with that, they're OK with that. If they're not, then it's their own damned business. It doesn't mean that they hate all transsexuals, it just means that they're not OK with the idea of themselves having sex with someone who used to be a guy.



Why does the past matter? She used to be a man. Straight men aren't attracted to other men. She's not a man anymore, so I'm having trouble seeing what the problem is. I mean if you want to have kids sure, don't marry a transsexual. Same reason you wouldn't marry someone who's infertile--nothing wrong with wanting kids. If you're just having a relationship though I don't see a reason other than transphobia.



> Like I said, if not wanting to have sex with someone is a sign of contempt, then I must be accused of hating all humans.*


No, I think not wanting to have sex with someone because they're beyond your sexuality boundaries is a good reason. I don't hate fat people, I just won't have sex with them. 

However, if someone used to be fat, but isn't anymore, I can't think of a reason not to. 



> And I'm asexual. If I were bisexual the whole "homo/heterophobic" thing wouldn't have made sense because then I would be willing to have sex with both heterosexuals and homosex


There are bisexuals that only date other bisexuals.


----------



## CrazyLee (Aug 11, 2011)

Spatel said:


> I don't hate fat people, I just won't have sex with them.


Sadly, that sounds like me.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Aug 12, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> You'z just pretenders.



Oi, I ran through a serious test to get that result!
Do I like girls in bed? No
Do I like contact with girls? No
Do I like guys in bed? No
Do I like contact with guys? Yep

.'. Homoromanic asexual

But hey, it might change into something more solid after all this hormone-stuffiness-that-suits leaves my system. But I'm thinking that's already happened.



Unsilenced said:


> Fuck ya'll I was asexual before it was cool.



Related note, there's a school in my region where it was suddenly cool to be bisexual, and everyone there strived to be so when I'm very sure they weren't.


----------



## Unsilenced (Aug 12, 2011)

TechnoGypsy said:


> Oi, I ran through a serious test to get that result!
> Do I like girls in bed? No
> Do I like contact with girls? No
> Do I like guys in bed? No
> ...



Super serious test. :v

Also: That sounds kind of awkard. 

"Um... hey man. You know how it's cool now to be bisexual? We'll we've been friends awhile and... um..." 



Spatel said:


> Why does the past matter? She used to be a man. Straight men aren't attracted to other men. She's not a man anymore, so I'm having trouble seeing what the problem is. I mean if you want to have kids sure, don't marry a transsexual. Same reason you wouldn't marry someone who's infertile--nothing wrong with wanting kids. If you're just having a relationship though I don't see a reason other than transphobia.
> 
> 
> No, I think not wanting to have sex with someone because they're beyond your sexuality boundaries is a good reason. I don't hate fat people, I just won't have sex with them.
> ...



Being male isn't like being fat. It's inherent. You cannot be a fat. You *can* be a man. One is a description, the other is an identity. Whatever you go on to look like or be the fact that you were born born (and genetically still are) male stays the same, and if someone's not comfortable with being in a relationship because of it that's nobody's business but their own.


----------



## Cain (Aug 12, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> Rawr, that's what I'm talking about baby >=3


You now must wear a lycra catsuit. :V


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 12, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> You now must wear a lycra catsuit. :V



Grrr anymore kinky and we'd be breaking the law


----------



## Cain (Aug 12, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> Grrr anymore kinky and we'd be breaking the law


....
Bondage.


----------



## Bliss (Aug 12, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> ....
> Bondage.


I can suggest a couple of things that are illegal in 48 states. :V


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 12, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> I can suggest a couple of things that are illegal in 48 states. :V



I want you to do better, and find us something so dirty to do that if we did it the plants around us would die, the wildlife would flee and the ozone layer would pull back from the skies above us !
My Jaggy deserves nothing less !


----------



## Flippy (Aug 12, 2011)

Straight.


----------



## Spatel (Aug 12, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> Being male isn't like being fat. It's  inherent. You cannot be a fat. You *can* be a man. One is a description,  the other is an identity. Whatever you go on to look like or be the  fact that you were born born (and genetically still are) male stays the  same, and if someone's not comfortable with being in a relationship  because of it that's nobody's business but their own.



Disagree. You are what you present yourself as, and if someone  convincingly presents themselves as female then there it is. Telling  them they should keep using men's restrooms and filling out 'M' on legal  documents is absurd. The only aspect of their life where they need to  be male is in medicine. 

The fact that straight men get into relationships with transwomen, only  to leave a month in when their girlfriend tells them she's not  biologically female, kinda says something. They were attracted, but  their insecurities drove them away.


----------



## Unsilenced (Aug 12, 2011)

If a man feels strongly enough about it to leave a relationship then I would have to guess that he doesn't share your "are what you present" philosophy. If it matters to him it matters to him, and that's the only person it has to matter to.


----------



## Cain (Aug 13, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> I want you to do better, and find us something so dirty to do that if we did it the plants around us would die, the wildlife would flee and the ozone layer would pull back from the skies above us !
> My Jaggy deserves nothing less !


I'll get my yiff nukes out!


----------



## Bade (Aug 14, 2011)

I love girls and guys :3 Bi


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Aug 14, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> I'll get my yiff nukes out!



OH GOD NO


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 14, 2011)

Bade said:


> I love girls and guys :3 Bi



You may only choose one.


----------



## Mr. Warper (Aug 15, 2011)

This thread shouldn't be as hilarious as it is, I'm vomiting smiley worlds over here on the subject of sexuality which is very serious topic but goddamn am I rolling on the floor.
Straight


----------



## shidztomes (Aug 15, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> New thread is needed since the last one was like 6 months ago and a lot of you are sexually confused and have changed your minds multiple times since then.
> 
> The only correct answer is straight but feel free to vote whatever you like.



I kiss a man but I am married. I just don't understand why I feel something different when I'm with my male friends.

Click Here for Proactol


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 15, 2011)

TechnoGypsy said:


> OH GOD NO



If ya can't take the gayzor yiff nukes, what are you doing here mister TechnoGypsy ? >:V


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Aug 16, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> If ya can't take the gayzor yiff nukes, what are you doing here mister TechnoGypsy ? >:V


This I cannot answer



General-jwj said:


> I want you to do better, and find us something so dirty to do that if we did it the plants around us would die, the wildlife would flee and the ozone layer would pull back from the skies above us !
> My Jaggy deserves nothing less !





Jagged Edge said:


> I'll get my yiff nukes out!



Something of this magnitude is near-impossible to describe.

The plants would indeed die, the wildlife would indeed flee. BUT the sheer dirtyness as a result of launching the yiff nukes (and it's effect) would not do such a thing as to merely push away the ozone layer. No sir.

IT WOULD IGNITE IT
THE WORLD WOULD BE ENGULFED WITH FIRE, BURNING ALL TO OBLIVION EXCEPT YOU TWO. PURE RAVENRAVEN INSANITY OF INSANE PROPORTIONS WOULD BE RELEASED IN PHYSICAL FORM AND PERSONIFIED INTO MADNESS!
INDESTRUCTIBLE DIRTYNESS THAT IS INCORRUPTIBLE, FROM THE OTHER SIDE OF TERROR TO BEHOLD, INDESTRUCTIBLE!

At that is why I OH GOD NO'd the dirtyness.

heh heh heh, oh what fun.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 16, 2011)

I can't wait. Seems like a fun thing to do to kill time on a saturday.


----------



## Cain (Aug 16, 2011)

TechnoGypsy said:


> This I cannot answer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, you're too late. It's my invention, and I've described what it does in a post in a different thread. Hold on, let me get it out.


----------



## Cain (Aug 16, 2011)

Your argument/description is invalid, TG:

Basically, it's a device, that, on impact with the ground, or may be detonated above the ground for maximum blast/affect range, sends out a wave, or several waves of neurological-affecting electrical impulses that immediately cause anyone in the blast radius to feel overwhelming sexual desires (By stimulating the brain's sexual activity region), and start yiffing, and they cannot stop until the NAEIs are dissipated from the brain (maximum effect lasts around 12 hours), which varies in length of time due to distance from the epicenter of the blast. The NAEIs only linger in one's brain, so anybody who was outside the blast radius, and then goes into the area where the blast would have affected that person, will not be affected at all. It leaves no traces on the earth, unlike traditional nuclear weapons. Troops can then move into the blast radius after the device has been exploded, and capture, or kill all the affected, yiffing, enemy soldiers.

Yiff Nuke-Copyrighted & Patented by Jagged.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Aug 17, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> Your argument/description is invalid, TG:
> 
> Basically, it's a device, that, on impact with the ground, or may be detonated above the ground for maximum blast/affect range, sends out a wave, or several waves of neurological-affecting electrical impulses that immediately cause anyone in the blast radius to feel overwhelming sexual desires (By stimulating the brain's sexual activity region), and start yiffing, and they cannot stop until the NAEIs are dissipated from the brain (maximum effect lasts around 12 hours), which varies in length of time due to distance from the epicenter of the blast. The NAEIs only linger in one's brain, so anybody who was outside the blast radius, and then goes into the area where the blast would have affected that person, will not be affected at all. It leaves no traces on the earth, unlike traditional nuclear weapons. Troops can then move into the blast radius after the device has been exploded, and capture, or kill all the affected, yiffing, enemy soldiers.
> 
> Yiff Nuke-Copyrighted & Patented by Jagged.



With all due respect, I was describing what would happen* as a result *of the yiff nukes being deployed, not what they do.


----------



## Cain (Aug 17, 2011)

TechnoGypsy said:


> With all due respect, I was describing what would happen* as a result *of the yiff nukes being deployed, not what they do.



They leave no lasting effect on the environment.

And as creator, all your arguments are automatically invalid.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Aug 17, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> They leave no lasting effect on the environment.



But how would you and General-jwj affect the environment?


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 17, 2011)

TechnoGypsy said:


> But how would you and General-jwj affect the environment?



You don't want to know. But I have a few suggestions for later Jagged :3


----------



## Aktosh (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm straight (Though I'm not really sure anymore..)


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 17, 2011)

Aktosh said:


> I'm straight (Though I'm not really sure anymore..)



hermsexual


----------



## Alderic (Aug 17, 2011)

I'd have to say BI...Still kinda figuring out but simplest answer to go with.


----------



## mogs_fuentes3 (Aug 17, 2011)

Of course, I have a straight sexual orientation.. No offense on people here, I just want to know how did you discover that you were leaning to be somewhat bisexual.. asexual... homosexual... Are there many factors affecting people that they tend to be like that? Just a little confuse because I have niece and I saw him since he was a kid.. he acted as if he was a little girl and it really pisses me off coz he really loves to wear skirt and make-ups? Now he has grown up and still he is doing this kind of thing. Does anyone here feel the same way as my niece feel?


----------



## Slend (Aug 17, 2011)

sexual orientation is a social construct no one decides to be "gay" or "straight" it occurs due to a complex combination of environmental + genetic factors & changes over time
there's no "homosexual"  or "heterosexual" just sexuality expressed in different ways
that being said i am so fucking gay


----------



## Cain (Aug 18, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> You don't want to know. But I have a few suggestions for later Jagged :3


D:


----------



## Aktosh (Aug 18, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> hermsexual



Oh hell no... What I meant with I'm not really sure was that I don't really know if I'm Bi or Straight. I don't really know if I like men or not (and I don't really want to think about it either).


----------



## Bliss (Aug 18, 2011)

Aktosh said:


> Oh hell no... What I meant with I'm not really sure was that I don't really know if I'm Bi or Straight. I don't really know if I like men or not (and I don't really want to think about it either).


Are you turned on? :V


----------



## Aetius (Aug 18, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> Are you turned on? :V



No...... keep it away.... ;_;


----------



## Aktosh (Aug 18, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> Are you turned on? :V



Now I'm scared... also is this a picture of you? >:V


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Aug 18, 2011)

mogs_fuentes3 said:


> Of course, I have a straight sexual orientation.. No offense on people here, I just want to know how did you discover that you were leaning to be somewhat bisexual.. asexual... homosexual... Are there many factors affecting people that they tend to be like that? Just a little confuse because I have niece and I saw him since he was a kid.. he acted as if he was a little girl and it really pisses me off coz he really loves to wear skirt and make-ups? Now he has grown up and still he is doing this kind of thing. Does anyone here feel the same way as my niece feel?



My gay friend told me that he first noticed he had more attractions to men when he was beginning middle school. I personally am straight, but from what I gather from my gay friends it's just something that they realize as they get older. The friend I mentioned earlier had a very normal life and as far as I know there were no environmental factors that influenced him being gay (altohugh his mom is very homophobic so that's not very good to live with). 

As far as the cross-dressing nephew, it's just a form of self-expression. It's not doing him any harm, and it's what he wants. But for that issue it's best for the parents to help guide him through these things. Also regarding the nephew, it's my opinion because everyone has very different views on that subject. i recently saw a TV show about transgender children that have cross-dressed and acted the other gender since they were toddlers. The parents and some other people were fine with that, but others reacted negatively towards it. It is a very touchy subject.


----------



## Bliss (Aug 18, 2011)

Aktosh said:


> Now I'm scared... also is this a picture of you? >:V


You're scared that? Then yes, it is. >:3c


----------



## Aktosh (Aug 18, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> You're scared that? Then yes, it is. >:3c



Actually I really shouldn't be I saw much much worse stuff on the Internet. 

I just hope I wont have a naked fat guy eating grapes rape me in future..


----------



## CrazyLee (Aug 18, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> hermsexual


Hmmmsexual.



Lizzie said:


> Are you turned on? :V


I want to nuke it from orbit.
It's the only way to be sure. :V


----------



## Spatel (Aug 18, 2011)

mogs_fuentes3 said:


> Of course, I have a straight sexual orientation.. No offense on people here, I just want to know how did you discover that you were leaning to be somewhat bisexual.. asexual... homosexual... Are there many factors affecting people that they tend to be like that? Just a little confuse because I have niece and I saw him since he was a kid.. he acted as if he was a little girl and it really pisses me off coz he really loves to wear skirt and make-ups? Now he has grown up and still he is doing this kind of thing. Does anyone here feel the same way as my niece feel?



I'm Bi and male... not 50/50 but suspiciously damn close.

I had a normal childhood. No gender-nonconforming behaviors. I played sports, video games, hated the color pink etc. Around 12 I developed a huge curiosity about sex. I had a very strong preference for women, not much interest in men.

Over time I accumulated sexual and romantic fantasies, and I never inhibited them. I just let things develop, and slowly I grew to like more and more things... never in denial, never guilty about it... eventually gaining same-sex fantasies in college, and now my attraction to men is pretty solid. I will say I've always had gender identity issues starting when I developed an interest in sex which are still unresolved, so I've always been queer. I also have a pretty strong furry fetish. Perhaps that boundary in your brain that gives you an 'ick' gag reflex from certain things just doesn't work for me. I don't know.

I watch gay and straight porn now... I've dated men and women and I'm pretty confident where I stand. That's a pretty typical story for a formerly-hetero bisexual. I'm actually really curious about bi guys that started out gay and shifted the other way. That must be very interesting. Also bi girls and asexuals. I don't generally get to hear their stories very much.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 19, 2011)

Spatel said:


> (...) and asexuals. I don't generally get to hear their stories very much.



I think getting laid isn't worth the effort and calling myself asexual sounds better than saying "straight but never getting laid" XD
Seriously though I'm not taking any of this seriously.


----------



## Conker (Aug 19, 2011)

Spatel said:


> Also bi girls and asexuals. I don't generally get to hear their stories very much.


I had a pretty normal childhood/early adulthood, perhaps too normal. DUN DUN DUN. 

Anyways, I don't really remember much of puberty--not much to remember I'd imagine--but I was never up for dating in high school. I knew others did, and I even found some of the girls in my high school pretty appealing, but I never wanted to date or do anything with them. Some of my friends were dating, but I was content with remaining alone. Always have been. I"m kinda antisocial though, so I'm sure that factors in. I recall one for sure instance where someone wanted to know if I wanted a girlfriend, and I turned her down (she was one of those scary girls in her stupidity though). Another may have asked the same, but I can't be certain. Memory of that is too fuzzy. 

College rolled around, I still had no interest in finding a girlfriend. Back in highschool, my excuse was always "high school relationships don't last, so why bother?" but that wouldnt' really work in college. So I just sorta ignored teh questions from friends, to me, it wasn't a big deal.

Found the furry fandom, heard hte term "asexual" and figured it fit. Went on my merry way. 

Girl asked me out my junior year, I accepted just to see what it was like. We dated for five months. Was fun at first, but I never really cared much for the physical activity. We did it (kissing and whatnot) because she wanted to. Never had sex. I never wanted to. 

No real "coming out" moment, just sort of a continued apathy towards the idea of relationships, dating, and sex.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 19, 2011)

Conker said:


> I had a pretty normal childhood/early adulthood, perhaps too normal. DUN DUN DUN.
> 
> Anyways, I don't really remember much of puberty--not much to remember I'd imagine--but I was never up for dating in high school. I knew others did, and I even found some of the girls in my high school pretty appealing, but I never wanted to date or do anything with them. Some of my friends were dating, but I was content with remaining alone. Always have been. I"m kinda antisocial though, so I'm sure that factors in. I recall one for sure instance where someone wanted to know if I wanted a girlfriend, and I turned her down (she was one of those scary girls in her stupidity though). Another may have asked the same, but I can't be certain. Memory of that is too fuzzy.
> 
> ...



I always die a little inside when I realize someone on the internet does everything just the same way that I do. You know, killing the "we're all special and unique" illusion and so forth.


----------



## Kanin (Aug 21, 2011)

Mr. Warper said:


> This thread shouldn't be as hilarious as it is, I'm vomiting smiley worlds over here on the subject of sexuality which is very serious topic but goddamn am I rolling on the floor.
> Straight



How is sexuality a serious subject? Because some people are prudes or pushy about it?


----------



## Conker (Aug 21, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> I always die a little inside when I realize someone on the internet does everything just the same way that I do. You know, killing the "we're all special and unique" illusion and so forth.


Sometimes. I think in this case though, or anything involving gender/sexuality, it's nice to have others that had similar experiences, because gender/sexuality can be god damned confusing.


----------



## Blutide (Aug 21, 2011)

Kanin said:


> How is sexuality a serious subject? Because some people are prudes or pushy about it?



The only time I see it serious is when someone is : Fired / Treated differently / Can't get a job because of / Abused / Harassed / and sometimes killed over it. But in the end, it shouldn't even be a factor in ANYTHING we do today. 
Also, lol WHAT Prudes on the interent? No way.....


----------



## Blutide (Aug 21, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> I always die a little inside when I realize someone on the internet does everything just the same way that I do. You know, killing the "we're all special and unique" illusion and so forth.



Well, your not alone in that factor either I am afraid.  No worries man, we are all different but in the commonalities we all have together I think make things better too. ( Hmm....not sure if what I wanted to say came out right, and spelling? I think its right lol )


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 22, 2011)

That didn't make me feel better but you get credit for trying :V


----------



## Blutide (Aug 22, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> That didn't make me feel better but you get credit for trying :V



Oye, well sorry then. But power to metal!


----------



## Cain (Aug 23, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> That didn't make me feel better but you get credit for trying :V


Ilu?



Blutide said:


> Oye, well sorry then. But power to metal!


No.. Just...No.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 23, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> Ilu?
> 
> 
> No.. Just...No.



I sense something is bothering you. You know you can confide in me :V


----------



## Cain (Aug 23, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> I sense something is bothering you. You know you can confide in me :V



...
You has steam?


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 23, 2011)

Yar, I do possess this program, though I very rarely use it.


----------



## Cain (Aug 23, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> Yar, I do possess this program, though I very rarely use it.


Gimmeh!
All my other friends are offline and I r lonely :c


----------



## Ikrit (Aug 23, 2011)

after lots of consderation and depression due to confusion, i now identify as asexual


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 23, 2011)

Ikrit said:


> after lots of consderation and depression due to confusion, i now identify as asexual



The asexual train is full buddy. Find yourself something to fuck ASAP :V


----------



## Cain (Aug 23, 2011)

I classify myself in two categories

Sex: As in, coitus, not gender. I'd classify as Bisexual, a 3, maybe 4 on the kinsey scale.
Relationships: As some may or may not say, a relationship goes beyond sex. I'd classify as a homosexual, a 5 or 6 on the kinsey scale. Relationships as in boyfriends, partners, etc. When it comes to friendships, I'd like to have near equal male and female ones.


----------



## Kihari (Aug 23, 2011)

I could've sworn I'd voted in this thing. Hmm.

Homosexual, though supposedly you wouldn't know it just judging from the way I act.


----------



## Gr8r-G8r (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm still kinda confused. But, I find myself liking both genders, but it depends on their looks and personality. So, I choose bisexual.


----------



## Kanin (Aug 24, 2011)

Blutide said:


> The only time I see it serious is when someone is : Fired / Treated differently / Can't get a job because of / Abused / Harassed / and sometimes killed over it.


That happens to people because of lots of things.


----------



## Grimfang (Aug 24, 2011)

One more in the gay bin here.

I wonder how many homo-votes in these sorts of polls I've casted over the years..


----------



## Blutide (Aug 24, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> Ilu?
> 
> 
> No.. Just...No.



What you don't like metal? lol come on, its not bad. Besides I got a No just no? Bah you could of done better. 4/10.


----------



## CrazyLee (Aug 24, 2011)

This needs to stop being a jwj/Jagged yiff thread. :V



Blutide said:


> What you don't like metal? lol come on, its not bad. Besides I got a No just no? Bah you could of done better. 4/10.



Someone who hates metal? Don't make me stand in front of your house air-guitaring to Iron Maiden blasting from my car. :V


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 25, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> This needs to stop being a jwj/Jagged yiff thread. :V



All this thread is belong to us. Surrender for assimilation into the ultimate yiff.

Did someone say "air-guitar" ? :V


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 25, 2011)

i need to change my vote to whatever orientation covers lady gaga's ass


----------



## Bliss (Aug 25, 2011)

Blutide said:


> What you don't like metal? lol come on, its not bad.





CrazyLee said:


> Someone who hates metal? Don't make me stand in front of your house air-guitaring to Iron Maiden blasting from my car. :V


Why... but WHY!? D:

It burns my ears!


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 25, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> Why... but WHY!? D:
> 
> It burns my ears!



Metal can also be a force for good. You just need to pick the right examples.

 Also, because I've derailed this thread enough, let me remind you all that I consider my orientation to be straight, though if my current mindset does not change radically in the forseeable future I will start calling myself an asexual.

Thanks for tuning in, and keep on being gay (no not that kind of gay, the other kind. You know which one I'm talking about)


----------



## Bliss (Aug 25, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> I consider my orientation to be straight


Errybody is coming out of the closet nowadays! 



> Thanks for tuning in, and keep on being gay (no not that kind of gay, the other kind. You know which one I'm talking about)


I honestly do not...


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm openly lesbian/transgender(FtM non-transitioning). I'm very proud of it and are not afraid to say it. <3333


----------



## Sphinx (Aug 25, 2011)

I am all of the above.


----------



## CrazyLee (Aug 26, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> Why... but WHY!? D:
> 
> It burns my ears!



Dear. Someone needs to try to compete on American Idol.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 27, 2011)

PenningtontheSkunk said:


> I'm openly lesbian/transgender(FtM non-transitioning). I'm very proud of it and are not afraid to say it. <3333



I'm as confused as you are with your gender here. Do I say "You go girl" or would that be considered offensive?


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 27, 2011)

Just read an interesting article on asexualism in a magazine, about how 60 or 70 years ago not bothering about sex was pretty normal, but since may '68 and the sexual liberation, sex has been a major (even central) point of interest for the western world, resulting in the hyper-sexualisation of society as we see it today and in such philosophies as "sex is an obligatory part of life", "it's abnormal to still be a virgin past if older than ... years". And asexualism being an answer to that, people just saying "so what ? Cut it out with the sex already". There are even awareness programs about it (though I think we're entering stupid-territory with this).

What they want to say is : I want the right to not give a fuck (in every sense of the word) without being regarded as a weirdo or a psychological case (a lowered desire for sex being actually considered by psychologists to be a symptom of a mental illness)


----------



## Bliss (Aug 27, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> I want the right to not give a fuck (in every sense of the word) without being regarded as a weirdo or a psychological case (a lowered desire for sex being actually considered by psychologists to be a symptom of a mental illness)


Nope, you're nuts. :V


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Aug 27, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> I'm as confused as you are with your gender here. Do I say "You go girl" or would that be considered offensive?


Yes to "You go girl" and no I wouldn't be offended at all. 

Even thou I'll go through with the SRS in the future (I'm only getting bottom surgery) then I feel like I play both genders in one body.


----------



## Spatel (Aug 27, 2011)

So remember that 2005 report by J Michael Bailey that failed to find bisexual arousal patterns in any self-described bisexual men? It appears JMB has repeated the study with more rigorous volunteer sampling methods and this time has found exactly that. 
http://thechart.blogs.cnn.com/2011/08/23/bisexual-men-science-says-theyre-real/?hpt=hp_t2 
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21763395

Hooray! According to science, we exist again. But I still think they should use hetero porn as well. They've only used gay and lesbian porn in their tests, and it seems like showing all three would be the most thorough. edit: apparently they've done tests with MMF porn and found only bi guys respond to that. There it is, I guess.


----------



## Crazzity (Aug 28, 2011)

Could say that I'm Straight, but I could guess that I'm most likely Asexual.


----------



## Crazzity (Aug 28, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> (a lowered desire for sex being actually considered by psychologists to be a symptom of a mental illness)



Then I guess I'm mentally ill ._. X''D


----------



## Bliss (Aug 28, 2011)

Crazzity said:


> Then I guess I'm mentally ill ._. X''D


You'll fit right in here. :V


----------



## Cain (Aug 29, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> You'll fit right in here. :V



Hahahah that makes sense.


----------



## Jiangxi (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm open-minded. I don't like labels. >_< They're so constricting and tight.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Aug 30, 2011)

Jiangxi said:


> I'm open-minded. I don't like labels. >_< They're so constricting and tight.



*Clicks text.* 
Y U NO LINK.  
*Double take, looks at post count.* 
"Oooooooh okay."


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 31, 2011)

Jiangxi said:


> I'm open-minded. I don't like labels. >_< They're so constricting and tight.


typical furry


----------



## Jiangxi (Aug 31, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> typical furry


I'm not a furry, fffffff. /cry


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 31, 2011)

Jiangxi said:


> I'm not a furry, fffffff. /cry


every post you make, you gain more labels
EVERY POST

the labels are coming for you
there is no escaaape :c


----------



## Jiangxi (Aug 31, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> every post you make, you gain more labels
> EVERY POST
> 
> the labels are coming for you
> there is no escaaape :c



you lie.
shut up and make me sandwiches.
IT'S THE ONLY THING YOU'RE GOOD FOR. >:C


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 31, 2011)

Jiangxi said:


> you lie.
> shut up and make me sandwiches.
> IT'S THE ONLY THING YOU'RE GOOD FOR. >:C


aaaaaaaaaa >:C
ok look

make your own sandwiches 
dick


----------



## Alderic (Aug 31, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> aaaaaaaaaa >:C
> ok look
> 
> make your own sandwiches
> dick


Your signature makes me laugh xD


----------



## Jiangxi (Aug 31, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> dick


My new secret ingredient.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 31, 2011)

Alderic said:


> Your signature makes me laugh xD


<3



Jiangxi said:


> My new secret ingredient.


I wonder what you voted :B


----------



## VGmaster9 (Aug 31, 2011)

Bi-curious. Act straight in RL, can act bi anytime online.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 31, 2011)

VGmaster9 said:


> Bi-curious. Act straight in RL, can act bi anytime online.



what does a bisexual person act like
I guess you mean you're a bit more flamboyant or something?


----------



## Alderic (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm also curious to what you mean VG. I'm pretty much gay but People don't think of me like that. (except the girls i talk to..) I'm an masculine guy but with certain people,i'm really "feminine" So i guess i kinda understand. But I didn't think there was a typical way to act when bi >_>


----------



## Jiangxi (Aug 31, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> <3
> 
> 
> I wonder what you voted :B



I didn't vote anything. Nothing seemed to fit. I don't like saying I'm straight, bi or gay with all strictness in the term.
It's a little weird how people think pansexuality is fake, though.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 31, 2011)

is it the stereotype you dislike or what?


----------



## Alderic (Aug 31, 2011)

Jiangxi said:


> I didn't vote anything. Nothing seemed to fit. I don't like saying I'm straight, bi or gay with all strictness in the term.
> It's a little weird how people think pansexuality is fake, though.


People say Pansexuality is fake because most people _PREFER_ one sex over the other. If none of these fit you,then you could possibly be Asexual. Or just figuring out,of course.


----------



## Jiangxi (Aug 31, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> is it the stereotype you dislike or what?


No, no. I just don't like how constricting and solid the terms are. Sometimes, depending on my mood and even certain times of the year, I'll have a craving for one or the other that has nothing to do with my default / blatant orientation.



> People say Pansexuality is fake because most people _PREFER_ one sex over the other. If none of these fit you,then you could possibly be Asexual. Or just figuring out,of course.


That's true. It's hard to believe people have no preference, but there are some that do have a disposition to select based on personal compatibility rather than the instinctive and 'usual' choosing. I think people just want a handsome / beautiful partner because it's part of an evolutionary instinct; produce the most attractive and advanced young to improve the species.


----------



## Alderic (Aug 31, 2011)

Jiangxi said:


> No, no. I just don't like how constricting and solid the terms are. Sometimes, depending on my mood and even certain times of the year, I'll have a craving for one or the other that has nothing to do with my default / blatant orientation.
> 
> 
> That's true. It's hard to believe people have no preference, but there are some that do have a disposition to select based on personal compatibility rather than the instinctive and 'usual' choosing. I think people just want a handsome / beautiful partner because it's part of an evolutionary instinct; produce the most attractive and advanced young to improve the species.


That's true. It's in our nature to try to find the prettiest. We always overlook the not so attractive but amazing personality people. It's sad for them.


----------



## Spatel (Aug 31, 2011)

Alderic said:


> People say Pansexuality is fake because most people _PREFER_ one sex over the other. If none of these fit you,then you could possibly be Asexual. Or just figuring out,of course.



That's not what pansexuality is, and you can lean to one gender just like you can with bisexuality. The difference is that 'pan' recognizes that gender is a social construct. It's a more political term for the same thing basically.

People don't like it because it tends to come off as "I like guys and girls... by the way... sup trannies???" It's kinda condescending. As for intersexed people, I think those are covered by the 'bi' term just fine. Any intersex person is just going to have male or female traits in some combination. There is no 3rd gender, so until aliens show up pansexual is a redundant term with bisexual.



Hateful Bitch said:


> is it the stereotype you dislike or what?


The only thing I dislike is your signature. Kurt's the worst gay character on television.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 1, 2011)

robbie you are the biggest dick poster in this thread

and also the biggest dick

i mean, you have the biggest dick

it's pretty big

i guess


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Sep 1, 2011)

Spatel said:


> The only thing I dislike is your signature. Kurt's the worst gay character on television.


Glee is just stereotypes everywhere. He's also biphobic (as in he's like YOU CAN'T LIKE BOTH THAT'S IMPOSSIBLE). So he's even worse.



Dyluck said:


> robbie you are the biggest dick poster in this thread
> 
> and also the biggest dick
> 
> ...


why you gotta  go embarrass me in front of people dyluck!! >__<


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 1, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> Just read an interesting article on asexualism in a magazine, about how 60 or 70 years ago not bothering about sex was pretty normal, but since may '68 and the sexual liberation, sex has been a major (even central) point of interest for the western world, resulting in the hyper-sexualisation of society as we see it today.........................


Run on sentence.

Tthe Vatican blamed the priests molesting children on the sexual revolution of the 60s. Of course, blame it on the hippies and non-catholics. :V



PenningtontheSkunk said:


> Yes to "You go girl" and no I wouldn't be offended at all.
> 
> Even thou I'll go through with the SRS in the future (I'm only getting bottom surgery) then I feel like I play both genders in one body.



Wait, wait, wait. You're getting a pseudo-penis in the future but keeping the boobs? So you'll be some kind of freak of nature with a fake penis and breasts, like a man with a horrible case of man-boobs?

Also, how can you be a lesbian and FtM? If you identify as male, and you like women, then you're straight.


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey Crazylee ! I was waiting for you and your sig because someone earlier in the thread was like "I'm pan" and I was all "damn, that guy's got an awesome sig quote that explains it all in very simple terms where is he ?"

So let's hope your presence makes that person realize what's up with pansexualism. :V


----------



## Milo (Sep 2, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> robbie you are the biggest dick poster in this thread
> 
> and also the biggest dick
> 
> ...



you're lucky he turned 18 yesterday... sick fuck :U


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 2, 2011)

Milo said:


> you're lucky he turned 18 yesterday



Age of consent is 16 in Scotland :3c


----------



## Milo (Sep 2, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> Age of consent is 16 in Scotland :3c



why travel all the way to scotland for underage ass, when you've got a 20 year old fine piece of ass in your own state bby. :T


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 2, 2011)

Milo said:


> why travel all the way to scotland for underage ass, when you've got a 20 year old fine piece of ass in your own state bby. :T



I do?


----------



## Jiangxi (Sep 2, 2011)

Milo said:


> why travel all the way to scotland for underage ass, when you've got a 20 year old fine piece of ass in your own state bby. :T


Because.
Them twelve year olds are *tight*.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 3, 2011)

Milo said:


> why travel all the way to scotland for underage ass, when you've got a 20 year old fine piece of ass in your own state bby. :T



He does?

Oh, You were implying yourself?












Nasty.


----------



## Milo (Sep 3, 2011)

pride -1

:c


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 3, 2011)

No need to fret, There's still stuff you can do for him.

Like making his sandwiches for him.

And_ if_ that's not good enough for you, You could always_ "get dangerous" _and mate with Dark wing duck.


----------



## Milo (Sep 3, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> No need to fret, There's still stuff you can do for him.
> 
> Like making his sandwiches for him.



I tried that. frilly thong and maids outfit and all. he just throws the sandwiches at me :<


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 3, 2011)

Milo said:


> frilly thong and maids outfit and all


Obviously, That's were you went wrong.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 3, 2011)

Milo said:


> I tried that. frilly thong and maids outfit and all. he just throws the sandwiches at me :<



Learn to make better sandwiches.


----------



## Milo (Sep 3, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> Learn to make better sandwiches.



learn to settle with a bad cook :c

I do however, make good cheese enchilada's. how about it :U


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 3, 2011)

Milo said:


> learn to settle with a bad cook :c
> 
> I do however, make good cheese enchilada's. how about it :U



they'd better be the best god damned enchiladas I've ever had


----------



## Milo (Sep 3, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> they'd better be the best god damned enchiladas I've ever had



...

I'll go get the ingredients from the store... just don't go to the mexican restaurant you live next to. I'm totally not going to bring you leftovers from there. so there's no reason to even go there. :I


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Sep 3, 2011)

I think Milo is enough gay to make up for the high number of heterosexual votes in the poll.

jk
but really gross

also 18 years old over here is drinking age
something you're still not allowed to do <:


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Sep 3, 2011)

*Come on guys, keep on topic.*


----------



## Milo (Sep 3, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> I think Milo is enough gay to make up for the high number of heterosexual votes in the poll.
> 
> jk
> but really gross
> ...



that's right. I'm 27 people's worth of gay :U


----------



## ZacTheWolf (Sep 5, 2011)

Still trying to figure it out... I'm sure I am gay though, but I can't resist the ladies.


----------



## Telnac (Sep 5, 2011)

100% hetero.  Willing to negotiate about the species of my partner, tho.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 5, 2011)

Telnac said:


> 100% hetero.  Willing to negotiate about the species of my partner, tho.



cyborg lady dragons


----------



## Telnac (Sep 5, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> cyborg lady dragons


 That would be one of my ideal options, yes.    But human women are nice, too.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Sep 5, 2011)

ramsay_baggins said:


> *Come on guys, keep on topic.*


is there a rule against editing the OP so that this is on-topic?


----------



## Spatel (Sep 5, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> cyborg lady dragons


hot


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 6, 2011)

Spatel said:


> hot



oh, you~


----------



## Milo (Sep 6, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> cyborg lady dragons



that sounds like a 70's asian porno...


----------



## Blutide (Sep 6, 2011)

Changing my entry to Bisexual.

.......Ever wake up and a guy is next to you and a women too? ......Yeah I know we did something good.....no more details needed.


----------



## Bakuchu (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm a heterosexual,although I do find myself leaning towards being bi-curious at times.


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 11, 2011)

Bisexual. I considered leaning towards hetero, but when I think about it, I can't say either way. I like certain personalities, but oddly enough, I'm ambivalent to tits.


----------



## Cain (Sep 11, 2011)

I think the phrase "Takes all loads in the rear" says enough :3


----------



## meowtacles (Sep 11, 2011)

Straight.   I likes my guys, what can I say?  :3


----------



## FluffMouse (Sep 11, 2011)

I like how pansexual is fake but asexual isn't. >__> 

Pfft. I'm bi, no lean unless I'm in a picky mood.


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 11, 2011)

SugarMental said:


> I like how pansexual is fake but asexual isn't. >__>
> 
> Pfft. I'm bi, no lean unless I'm in a picky mood.



It's much easier to not want to have sex with anyone than to want to have sex with absolutely everyone and everything ever :V


----------



## FluffMouse (Sep 11, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> It's much easier to not want to have sex with anyone than to want to have sex with absolutely everyone and everything ever :V



I completely disagree. Unless you are a virgin, or have some social problems/dislike people, or are physically incapable of having sex. If you're a perfectly able human being and have had sex before, you should have some sort of sex drive that isn't hindered by meds/medical conditions.. there's no such thing as asexual, at least as an orientation. 

Pansexual on the other hand just means you enjoy sex but have no preference, which is entirely possible and easier than being picky, or denying basic/needed natural functions.


----------



## Bliss (Sep 11, 2011)

SugarMental said:


> ... there's no such thing as asexual, at least as an orientation.
> 
> Pansexual on the other hand...


Ahahhah... There is such thing as asexuality. Where does it come from? What causes it? Why ask, since we have little to say about what causes heterosexuality to begin with?

But this is not the case. I just consider General to be fixated on little Jagged Edge and the subsequent statutory rape charge. :V


----------



## Xeno (Sep 11, 2011)

At the moment I have no idea.


----------



## Conker (Sep 11, 2011)

SugarMental said:


> I completely disagree. Unless you are a virgin, or have some social problems/dislike people, or are physically incapable of having sex. If you're a perfectly able human being and have had sex before, you should have some sort of sex drive that isn't hindered by meds/medical conditions.. there's no such thing as asexual, at least as an orientation.


I've heard some people say Asexuality is some form of disorder or disease or what have you. Maybe it is, but shit, I'm not complaining. I like having no sex drive, it's one less thing to worry about and one less thing to cause stress.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm gayer than a fruit bat.


----------



## kyle19 (Sep 12, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> I'm gayer than a fruit bat.


I'm quite shocked that you have admitted to that. Anywho, I'm Bisexual.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 12, 2011)

kyle19 said:


> I'm quite shocked that you have admitted to that. Anywho, I'm Bisexual.


How are you shocked? Didn't you see the signs? ;_;


----------



## kyle19 (Sep 12, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> How are you shocked? Didn't you see the signs? ;_;



Of course I did, I'm just shocked you admitted to it on a public forum finally.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 12, 2011)

kyle19 said:


> Of course I did, I'm just shocked you admitted to it on a public forum finally.



Well that is the first step after all!


----------



## Konalxis (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm gay, and still searching.


----------



## Cain (Sep 13, 2011)

Konalxis said:


> I'm gay, and still searching.


Well aren't we all.


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 13, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> It's much easier to not want to have sex with anyone than to want to have sex with absolutely everyone and everything ever :V


THIS, I guess.

Do you mean that life is easier when you don't have the desire to screw everyone and everything, or do you mean it's easier to muster the willpower to turn off your sex drive rather than let it run rampant?

If it's the first one, then I agree. I'd rather have a diminished or almost non-existent sex drive, or at least have the ability to turn it off completely until you're ready to use it, than have that urge to nail someone to a wall but can't due to societal norms and rape charges.

Doesn't help when you're single and haven't had any in a while, either.


----------



## Spatel (Sep 13, 2011)

SugarMental said:


> I completely disagree. Unless you are a virgin, or have some social problems/dislike people, or are physically incapable of having sex. If you're a perfectly able human being and have had sex before, you should have some sort of sex drive that isn't hindered by meds/medical conditions.. there's no such thing as asexual, at least as an orientation.



It certainly does exist. In fact, you yourself were asexual at one point. Considering the many different types of existence human beings can have, it's not much of a stretch to assume some people retain their childhood sexuality. Of course I'm sure it works other ways too.


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 13, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> THIS, I guess.
> 
> Do you mean that life is easier when you don't have the desire to screw everyone and everything, or do you mean it's easier to muster the willpower to turn off your sex drive rather than let it run rampant?
> 
> ...



It's easier to not worry about it, is what I'm trying to say. I just  don't feel comfortable being physical with people so as far as I'm  concerned sex is the least of my worries right now, and pretty much  forever into the forseeable future. To sum it up, IDGAF


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Sep 14, 2011)

SugarMental said:


> I completely disagree. Unless you are a virgin, or have some social problems/dislike people, or are physically incapable of having sex. If you're a perfectly able human being and have had sex before, you should have some sort of sex drive that isn't hindered by meds/medical conditions.. there's no such thing as asexual, at least as an orientation.


Completely agreed. If you don't want sex you probably have some kind of mental problem!
But really lol what. Asexuals exist, I believe. Some have sex drives but no desire to actually for the act. I read some big long blog post about it ages ago I think.

Also yeah why do people even care about how others identify themselves if those people have no interest in them. Just the internet's on-going battle against everything it doesn't understand. A great bottomless pit of ignorance. I'm throwing in my fair share too but lol




General-jwj said:


> It's much easier to not want to have sex with anyone than to want to have sex with absolutely everyone and everything ever :V


lol what. I'm trying to put into words what's wrong here. I mean, easier? In sexuality? If you're one thing you can't try to be something else.
I mean, "Guy's it's so much easier to be hetero than it is to be gay because I don't like men!!"


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 14, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> lol what. I'm trying to put into words what's wrong here. I mean, easier? In sexuality? If you're one thing you can't try to be something else. I mean, "Guy's it's so much easier to be hetero than it is to be gay because I don't like men!!"


  I meant easier in the sense "takes less effort and bother". It takes less effort and bother to not care about sex and just ignore the possibility altogether than to try and pursue sexual relations with everyone. No matter your sexual orientation, you have to agree with that.


----------



## Milo (Sep 14, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> I'm throwing in my fair share too but lol



yes... yes you are :1

but still, I agree. sometimes I feel I could be asexual, cause when I think about my first time, all I felt was shame, and wanting to get the hell away from the person. thus... the internet was created. for the satisfaction without the shame! :>

...ok a little shame...


----------



## Cain (Sep 14, 2011)

Instead of clogging up sexual orientation, you guys should really post a new thread.

And penis, and whatnot.


----------



## Milo (Sep 14, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> Instead of clogging up sexual orientation, you guys should really post a new thread.
> 
> And penis, and whatnot.



make it happen my friend :U


----------



## Cain (Sep 14, 2011)

Not one for discussing asexuality...


NOW!
Back on topic.
http://concessioncomic.com/index.php?pid=20100212&id=re
Totally relevant.

Who wouldn't like to have their boyfriend secretly fellate then and then for your mom not to care :U


----------



## Milo (Sep 14, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> Not one for discussing asexuality...
> 
> 
> NOW!
> ...



let me guess. he takes some pills, and turns into a chick like most other furry comics :U


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Sep 14, 2011)

Milo said:


> let me guess. he takes some pills, and turns into a chick like most other furry comics :U


I took a pill and felt reaaally funny.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 14, 2011)

Milo said:


> but still, I agree. sometimes I feel I could be asexual, cause when I think about my first time, all I felt was shame, and wanting to get the hell away from the person.



Maybe you should get some standards.


----------



## Cain (Sep 14, 2011)

Milo said:


> let me guess. he takes some pills, and turns into a chick like most other furry comics :U


D:
No!
Do not make the greatness that is concession look bad :C


----------



## Spatel (Sep 14, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> I meant easier in the sense "takes less effort and bother". It takes less effort and bother to not care about sex and just ignore the possibility altogether than to try and pursue sexual relations with everyone. No matter your sexual orientation, you have to agree with that.



It takes more effort for me to ignore the possibility than to not. I think sexual orientation might make a difference there.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 15, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> the greatness that is concession



joke of the year


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 15, 2011)

I find it kind of funny that asexuality is so hard for people to believe. I guess it's just that fundamental to human interaction. 

Most people have some innate sense that sex is good. Even before they know what it's like, they want it. 

I  don't. I want sex like most people want to stick a pencil up their  nose. I simply do not see the appeal. Yes, there seems to be a common  consensus that sex is good, and that it would totally be the best thing  ever if I did try it, but that's second hand accounts. Besides, it's  also generally the consensus that it's bad to start a relationship just  for sex, and that's all I would really have going for it. A conscious,  logical pursuit of sex based on the testimony of other individuals.


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 15, 2011)

Spatel said:


> It takes more effort for me to ignore the possibility than to not. I think sexual orientation might make a difference there.



Seriously ?? I just think that's so weird, it's the diametral opposite of what I feel. I don't see why sexual orientation would be an issue though.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 15, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> Most people have some innate sense that sex is good. Even before they know what it's like, they want it.
> 
> I  don't. I want sex like most people want to stick a pencil up their  nose. I simply do not see the appeal.



No offense, but you're like 18, right?  =P

Chances are you don't know WHAT you want.


----------



## Bliss (Sep 15, 2011)

Ricky said:


> No offense, but you're like 18, right?  =P
> 
> Chances are you don't know WHAT you want.


This is ageism and you should feel bad.

Or do we have to bring gay and transgender youth into discussion (again and again)? D:<


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 15, 2011)

Ricky said:


> No offense, but you're like 18, right?  =P
> 
> Chances are you don't know WHAT you want.



True enough. I've been wrong before, but 18 is still pretty late for an "oh hey I like girls" revelation.


----------



## Cain (Sep 15, 2011)

http://www.vgcats.com/comics/?strip_id=170
Even more relevant that the concession link.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Sep 15, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> Maybe you should get some standards.


Can I borrow some of yours?
Oh wait you don't have any
BURN


----------



## Milo (Sep 15, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> Maybe you should get some standards.



to be fair, the reason I felt that, was cause a few minutes after, he told me he fooled around with someone else just a day before. :I


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 15, 2011)

Ricky said:


> No offense, but you're like 18, right?  =P
> 
> Chances are you don't know WHAT you want.



He wouldn't know what he wants at 18? What age should he know what he wants? 30? If that's the case I still don't know what the fuck I want, then.


----------



## Spatel (Sep 16, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> True enough. I've been wrong before, but 18 is still pretty late for an "oh hey I like girls" revelation.



Nah it's reasonable at 18. It's reasonable at any point in your life. It's just chemical pathways in the brain, and sometimes the things that light those up aren't as straightforward and intuitive as they are for other people.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 16, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> Can I borrow some of yours?
> Oh wait you don't have any
> BURN



You just said the same thing that I had just said to him

only you said it stupid.


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 16, 2011)

Spatel said:


> Nah it's reasonable at 18. It's reasonable at any  point in your life. It's just chemical pathways in the brain, and  sometimes the things that light those up aren't as straightforward and  intuitive as they are for other people.



People develop at different speeds, yes, but there's a difference between that guy in your 5th grade class who has a mustache and a college freshman who still thinks girls are icky.* 

Considering that I've otherwise matured normally, I think I'd be some sort of medical anomaly if that just "developed" on a fine sunny day. 

*A bit of an exaggeration, but you get my point.


----------



## Milo (Sep 16, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> You just said the same thing that I had just said to him
> 
> only you said it stupid.



you're just jealous that he said it more interestingly.... and with a scottish accent.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Sep 16, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> You just said the same thing that I had just said to him
> 
> only you said it stupid.



I know you did but what am I


----------



## Spatel (Sep 16, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> People develop at different speeds, yes, but there's a difference between that guy in your 5th grade class who has a mustache and a college freshman who still thinks girls are icky.*
> 
> Considering that I've otherwise matured normally, I think I'd be some sort of medical anomaly if that just "developed" on a fine sunny day.
> 
> *A bit of an exaggeration, but you get my point.



Overnight... that would be quite strange. Over a period of several years... not as strange as you might think.


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 16, 2011)

Do you think it would be less strange than someone changing their sexuality (from something other than asexual)?


----------



## Spatel (Sep 17, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> Do you think it would be less strange than someone changing their sexuality (from something other than asexual)?



I'm not sure it's necessarily changing we're talking about, more like unfolding, revealing layers that were always there but unexplored.


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 17, 2011)

If I didn't like women, but I liked men, that would be the end of this discussion. That would be who I was and we could all go home. If I liked women but did not like men there would be no discussion at all. Both and I would be joining a healthy majority. 

Only neither is too extreme.


----------



## Mr. Warper (Sep 20, 2011)

I just like to say that I love the fact that pansexuality is labeled the fake sexuality because it's genuinely what is it is, anybody who claims pansexuality takes the wikipedia definition which Lo and behold matches the bisexual understanding. Then they go off and try to define their pansexuality by arbitrary things like gender which is completey a societal thing therefore made-up like continent boundaries.


----------



## DragonWin (Sep 20, 2011)

What are you if you are gay, subby, male and male looking face and want to have female breasts?


----------



## Conker (Sep 20, 2011)

DragonWin said:


> What are you if you are gay, subby, male and male looking face and want to have female breasts?


Then you're a homofag with a fetish


----------



## FluffMouse (Sep 20, 2011)

I found out I was bisexual not too long ago. I'm 21 now. =O


----------



## Milo (Sep 21, 2011)

DragonWin said:


> What are you if you are gay, subby, male and male looking face and want to have female breasts?



the fuck?


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 21, 2011)

DragonWin said:


> What are you if you are gay, subby, male and male looking face and want to have female breasts?




How come we only ever see these types of posts from new users ?


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 21, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> How come we only ever see these types of posts from new users ?



Because they don't last long.


----------



## GingerM (Sep 21, 2011)

Mr. Warper said:


> I just like to say that I love the fact that pansexuality is labeled the fake sexuality because it's genuinely what is it is, anybody who claims pansexuality takes the wikipedia definition which Lo and behold matches the bisexual understanding. Then they go off and try to define their pansexuality by arbitrary things like gender which is completey a societal thing therefore made-up like continent boundaries.



I don't think I'll address the legitimacy or reliability of anyone-can-edit-this sources such as Wikipedia and Wiktionary. On the other hand, 'pansexual' is closest to what I consider myself. More accurately, I suppose I'd call myself 'sapiosexual'; creative, clever people are what get me fired up. Male, female or inbetween; if they're imaginative, intelligent, considerate and perverted, I'll happily go for a roll in the hay with them


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 21, 2011)

INTERESTING FACT: Your preferences in terms of what you like in a person do not qualify as a sexuality.


----------



## Mr. Warper (Sep 21, 2011)

GingerM said:


> I don't think I'll address the legitimacy or reliability of anyone-can-edit-this sources such as Wikipedia and Wiktionary. On the other hand, 'pansexual' is closest to what I consider myself. More accurately, I suppose I'd call myself 'sapiosexual'; creative, clever people are what get me fired up. Male, female or inbetween; if they're imaginative, intelligent, considerate and perverted, I'll happily go for a roll in the hay with them


See this is why the letter P isn't in LGBT, to the rest of the world you are bisexual- YES! It's true that bisexuality uses an arbitray binary system and doesn't include all the made up sexualities people made as time went on. Since bisexuals don't factor gender into the atrrativeness they see in an individual and it's not that "bisexuality in inherent in pansexuality" it's that pansexuality is about as real as Narnia it only exist in your mind. 

Spellcheck doesn't even count it as a word. <-joke FYI

Yeah sure you have bisexuals that leans towards one or the other but than you have those that don't and factor personality more than ones physical identity.

It's just purely unnecessary, people are taking bisexuality to literally and think bisexuals only like "women" and "men".


----------



## Mr. Warper (Sep 21, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> INTERESTING FACT: Your preferences in terms of what you like in a person do not qualify as a sexuality.


THIS, this so much times infinity, I really like and hour glass figure I'm not a heteroTnA-sexual.


----------



## Bliss (Sep 21, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> INTERESTING FACT: Your preferences in terms of what you like in a person do not qualify as a sexuality.


Is it bisexual if you like older women and young (especially gay) men? :V


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Sep 21, 2011)

i'm straight.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Sep 21, 2011)

DragonWin said:


> What are you if you are gay, subby, male and male looking face and want to have female breasts?


A typical furry? idk


----------



## Milo (Sep 21, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> A typical furry? idk



hey now!... 










I happen to be a dom.


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 21, 2011)

DragonWin said:


> What are you if you are gay, subby, male and male looking face and want to have female breasts?



What the FUCK am I reading? You're the guy who started the other thread. What is wrong with you?


----------



## EchoWolf (Sep 25, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> What the FUCK am I reading? You're the guy who started the other thread. What is wrong with you?



I agree that is an odd I dont even know what to call it but I'm Bi leaning towards guys


----------



## BINKS_Wolf (Sep 26, 2011)

When trying to figure out if I was straight, gay, bi I experimented with both sexes. Though most of my friends are female I like to be with men. Sure women are sexy but when it comes down to feeling safe, loved and security I go for a man. For me I feel more comfortable with being with another guy. My girlfriends are more for going out and having some fun. But whatever floats your boat I say be happy to have someone in your life.


----------



## Rotsala (Sep 29, 2011)

I have no idea at all 

Sex is scary who are you people


----------



## Vega (Sep 30, 2011)

When it comes down to it, I'm a submissive homosexual.  *gasp*



Rotsala said:


> I have no idea at all
> 
> Sex is scary who are you people



We are many for we are legion, you are but one.   Hey, you asked.


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 30, 2011)

What is it with people making their first post in this thread? 

>Show up. 
>Tell people your sexuality. 
>Then maybe other stuff.


----------



## Kranda (Sep 30, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> What is it with people making their first post in this thread?
> 
> >Show up.
> >Tell people your sexuality.
> >Then maybe other stuff.



Idk. Someone posted in another thread that their gay friend just joined the fandom to find other gay guys. So maybe they're only here for that.


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 30, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> What is it with people making their first post in this thread?
> 
> >Show up.
> >Tell people your sexuality.
> >Then maybe other stuff.



Because: Furry.

I only would do it so I don't have legions of gay guys hitting on me and getting the wrong idea.


----------



## Kaizy (Oct 1, 2011)

Undecided, but Im leaning asexual right now
Not really in the mood anymore for relationships


----------



## Perception (Oct 2, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> What is it with people making their first post in this thread?
> 
> >Show up.
> >Tell people your sexuality.
> >Then maybe other stuff.



I guess people are more open to expressing their sexuality here because no-one here is going to make judge them. I doubt all people here who have said they are homosexual here have told their family and friends in real life...


----------



## Vega (Oct 2, 2011)

Ajsforg said:


> I guess people are more open to expressing their sexuality here because no-one here is going to make judge them. I doubt all people here who have said they are homosexual here have told their family and friends in real life...



Actually, my sister and friends know.


----------



## Wobblegong (Oct 4, 2011)

I feel discriminated against. There's no "manual" option. :V


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 5, 2011)

Wobblegong said:


> I feel discriminated against. There's no "manual" option. :V



You've just won all of the lols. All of them.


----------



## Bliss (Oct 5, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> You've just won all of the lols. All of them.


Explain it to me. :V


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 5, 2011)

Explain what now ?


----------



## Bliss (Oct 5, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> Explain what now ?


What should we be lolling about.


----------



## Aktosh (Oct 5, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> What should we be lolling about.



Yea, it's a serious topic! :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 5, 2011)

I can't decide, at all anymore. :c I just feel incapable of actually labelling myself as "bi" and for some reason, I'm more worried about labelling myself as "straight" rather than "gay".

I don't understand me one bit.


----------



## Bliss (Oct 5, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I can't decide, at all anymore. :c I just feel incapable of actually labelling myself as "bi" and for some reason, I'm more worried about labelling myself as "straight" rather than "gay".
> 
> I don't understand me one bit.


Do as I. Sexuality: *super!* :V


----------



## Aetius (Oct 5, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> Do as I. Sexuality: *super!* :V



  That is very wrong....very very wrong. :' (


----------



## ChaosKyuubi (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm gay, probably a 5/6 on the Kinsey Scale. So, um, yeah, there it is internet...


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 6, 2011)

Orientation? Lessee...
Yup, it's pointing downward right now :V


----------



## Spatel (Oct 6, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I can't decide, at all anymore. :c I just feel incapable of actually labelling myself as "bi" and for some reason, I'm more worried about labelling myself as "straight" rather than "gay".
> 
> I don't understand me one bit.



That's normal. You'll get those low moments where you doubt everything. They fade away as you become more confident and experienced. 

I hate going to Wal-Mart. It always makes me question my sexuality. I think I'm bi but when I walk through the store... and I'm not attracted to anyone at all there... I start to worry if maybe I'm asexual. Anyone else get this feeling? The feeling that most humans are really kinda ugly.


----------



## Darkwing (Oct 6, 2011)

Spatel said:


> I hate going to Wal-Mart. It always makes me question my sexuality. I think I'm bi but when I walk through the store... and I'm not attracted to anyone at all there... I start to worry if maybe I'm asexual. Anyone else get this feeling? The feeling that most humans are really kinda ugly.



That's normal, I hate to generalize, buuuut, most walmart shoppers REALLY aren't that attractive =/ 

Never once have I checked out a guy in Walmart lol. I think maybe once I'm not sure >.> Buut, y'know


----------



## Unsilenced (Oct 6, 2011)

Spatel said:


> That's normal. You'll get those low moments where you doubt everything. They fade away as you become more confident and experienced.
> 
> I hate going to Wal-Mart. It always makes me question my sexuality. I think I'm bi but when I walk through the store... and I'm not attracted to anyone at all there... I start to worry if maybe I'm asexual. Anyone else get this feeling? The feeling that most humans are really kinda ugly.



The idea that it would be normal to feel attraction to someone around you at all times is new to me, for what that's worth. 



Gibby said:


> I can't decide, at all anymore. :c I just feel  incapable of actually labelling myself as "bi" and for some reason, I'm  more worried about labelling myself as "straight" rather than "gay".
> 
> I don't understand me one bit.



I kind of get what you're saying. Maybe. 

Before I knew what "asexual" was I just really didn't want to be bi. Not entirely sure why. 

Edit: There was a point at which I realized I was trying to be straight. I had claimed to have crushes simply because I felt like I should, but I always quickly forgot them. Sometimes other people would remember who I "liked" longer than I did... not a good sign in terms of sincerity. I thought for a bit that I might be gay, but I didn't really feel anything more for guys than I did for girls. The two being equal I was stuck with bisexuality, and it annoyed me. Maybe if I actually had a real attraction that went both ways I would have felt differently, but I really couldn't identify as bisexual. It was sort of a default I had slid into through an inability to be anything else. 

...

That of course doesn't necessarily have anything to do with how you feel, but I think I sort of get where you're coming from. 

Maybe.


----------



## Spatel (Oct 6, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> The idea that it would be normal to feel attraction to someone around you at all times is new to me, for what that's worth.


Yeah, pretty much always there is someone. Usually a few. I'd imagine that's what it's like for anyone that isn't asexual, although there's probably a lot of variation. I'd say the majority of people are not attractive though, at least to me.


----------



## Bliss (Oct 7, 2011)

Darkwing said:


> Never once have I checked out a guy in Walmart lol. I think maybe once I'm not sure >.> Buut, y'know


Never once did anyone else check_ you_ out in Walmart.

Just for thought. :V


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm bisexual leaning toward heterosexual cause I never have a girlfriend. I do have one and a boyfriend. Both are not furs ....


----------



## iKero-chu (Oct 9, 2011)

I be sexualizing with ze pans, kthx


----------



## Darkwing (Oct 9, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> Never once did anyone else check_ you_ out in Walmart.
> 
> Just for thought. :V



Have you ever seen a pic of me? 

I'm the sliver of hope and redemption when I strut into walmart ;3


----------



## Commie Bat (Oct 9, 2011)

Don't remember if I've posted here or not.

If you assume anything other than hetro, your mistaken quite badly.  I'm straight.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 10, 2011)

Darkwing said:


> Have you ever seen a pic of me?
> 
> I'm the sliver of hope and redemption when I strut into walmart ;3



Yes, I have, and no, you're not.


----------



## Darkwing (Oct 10, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> Yes, I have, and no, you're not.



LIEEEES 

Speaking of that I haven't posted a mugshot on here in foevaaar. 

I'm do that :3


----------



## LeoLeo (Oct 10, 2011)

Bisexual, plain and simple. I don't lean to one gender or the other most of the time, though sometimes I will like males more and other times I'll like females more so, yeah.


----------



## Antonia (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm bisexual with no preference.


----------



## CrazyLee (Oct 10, 2011)

TrinityWolfess said:


> I'm bisexual leaning toward heterosexual *cause I never have a girlfriend. I do have one* and a boyfriend. Both are not furs ....



Um, what?

You never HAVE a girlfriend, and you DO have one?

Brain scrambling in 3... 2.... 1...


----------



## Strawberri (Oct 11, 2011)

Bisexual leaning towards homosexuality - I just prefer being physically involved with other guys.


----------



## Folgrimeo (Oct 11, 2011)

I voted for bi leaning gay. I should have voted for undecided, or heterosexual (if we're talking strictly what gets me aroused), but that's the option I jumped at.

Reason for voting bi leaning gay is that _in theory_ I could go either way. The major holdup I seem to have is I don't care for displays of muscle or macho-ism, which wipes out every male eye-candy website. Maybe that means I like femboys, I don't know. But if someone looks kinda normal, reserved - you know, someone like me - then there could be something there. Romantically I could see myself with either. Even though I haven't found any males which get me in the mood (maybe a couple GIFs, but not any full-picture male), I can't deny I have a couple habits that seem gay. That and my overwhelming preference for gay furry art. Given that I see myself more likely to be with a man than a woman one day. Just think it'd be easier to sell the idea of who I am to a guy.


----------



## skg001 (Oct 12, 2011)

Where is Demisexual Bi-romantic leaning Homo-romantic?


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 12, 2011)

skg001 said:


> Where is Demisexual Bi-romantic leaning Homo-romantic?



If this is humour you are legendary before even posting two digits worth of posts. : D


----------



## Milo (Oct 12, 2011)

skg001 said:


> Where is Demisexual Bi-romantic leaning Homo-romantic?



I asked for there to be a Pansexual homosexual leaning hetero-romantic with bisexual tendencies option... but no go. I think they're just ignorant


----------



## Scotty1700 (Oct 12, 2011)

Milo said:


> I asked for there to be a Pansexual homosexual leaning hetero-romantic with bisexual tendencies option... but no go. I think they're just ignorant



That makes no sense milo, I hope ye be trollin'.


----------



## Milo (Oct 12, 2011)

Scotty1700 said:


> That makes no sense milo, I hope ye be trollin'.



no! they be trollin' us with their hate of people with confusing sexualities. what's so hard about referring me to my respectable Pansexual homosexual leaning hetero-romantic with bisexual tendencies?




no but really, I think my sexuality is pretty obvious scotty. you of all people should know :U


----------



## Zyn (Oct 12, 2011)

I was going to say how I appreciated this poll distinguishes between true Bisexuality and those leaning towards other sexualities. Then I realised _Bisexual _is written in italics. Now I feel like the word is mocking me


----------



## Unsilenced (Oct 12, 2011)

Zyn said:


> I was going to say how I appreciated this poll distinguishes between true Bisexuality and those leaning towards other sexualities. Then I realised _Bisexual _is written in italics. Now I feel like the word is mocking me



It italicizes whichever you pick.


----------



## Antonia (Oct 12, 2011)

Joke option.
I can only be represented on the Kinsey Scale by imaginary numbers.
I'm a Ï€sexual.


----------



## skg001 (Oct 12, 2011)

Antonia said:


> Joke option.
> I can only be represented on the Kinsey Scale by imaginary numbers.
> I'm a Ï€sexual.



The difference between Ï€sexual and demisexual bi-romantic leaning homo-romantic is that the second is actually claimed as a legitimate orientation.

http://www.asexuality.org/wiki/index.php?title=Demisexual


----------



## Antonia (Oct 12, 2011)

skg001 said:


> The difference between Ï€sexual and demisexual bi-romantic leaning homo-romantic is that the second is actually claimed as a legitimate orientation.
> 
> http://www.asexuality.org/wiki/index.php?title=Demisexual


There's 2 things I've learned about the internet. Boundless stupidity, and endless definitions for said stupidity.


----------



## skg001 (Oct 12, 2011)

Antonia said:


> There's 2 things I've learned about the internet. Boundless stupidity, and endless definitions for said stupidity.



Given the proper cultural and social development, things like that would no longer be boundless stupidity, but a serious social matter, and actual social problems would be seen as boundless stupidity.


----------



## Antonia (Oct 12, 2011)

I can only pray that by then I will be dead.


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 13, 2011)

You know what ? More people should stop bothering about this and just chill, like me. It would make their lives so much more easier. Also, much sadder and possibly pathetic, but that's beside the point :V


----------



## Bliss (Oct 13, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> You know what ? More people should stop bothering about this and just chill, like me. It would make their lives so much more easier. Also, much sadder and possibly pathetic, but that's beside the point :V


I'm wholeheartedly for not stressing about it too much but... what exactly means this 'chill'? D:


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 13, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> I'm wholeheartedly for not stressing about it too much but... what exactly means this 'being chill'? D:



Well, get your wicked zone on motherfucker. Partake of the wicked elixir, take a motherfucking slice of slime pie and just take it the motherfuck easy :V


----------



## Bliss (Oct 13, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> Well, get your wicked zone on motherfucker. Partake of the wicked elixir, take a motherfucking slice of slime pie and just take it the motherfuck easy :V


...

Are you advocating for drug-use and promiscuity? :V


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 13, 2011)

It's an obnoxious Homestuck reference, but nevermind :V


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Oct 13, 2011)

Antonia said:


> Joke option.
> I can only be represented on the Kinsey Scale by imaginary numbers.
> I'm a Ï€sexual.


XD
As funny as this is though, Ï€ isn't imaginary. Ï€ is simply irrational. You should have stuck with being i-sexual.


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 13, 2011)

You know, I'd never even heard of the Kinsey scale until I came to this forum. Goddamn furries with all their gayness. Not to mention their gayness too. :V


----------



## Unsilenced (Oct 13, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> XD
> As funny as this is though, Ï€ isn't imaginary. Ï€ is simply irrational. You should have stuck with being i-sexual.



An isexual either sounds like a huge narcissist or a white, space-age looking electronic device with a no-doubt awesome purpose. :v


----------



## Zyn (Oct 13, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> It italicizes whichever you pick.



/facepalm


----------



## skg001 (Oct 13, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> You know, I'd never even heard of the Kinsey scale until I came to this forum. Goddamn furries with all their gayness. Not to mention their gayness too. :V


Is the american education system that bad? :V


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 13, 2011)

skg001 said:


> Is the american education system that bad? :V



Check the location, I'm Belgian. I think it's just that gay marriage has been legal for so long here, no one even notices gays anymore, so the Kinsey scale kind of loses it's point since no one is like "I don't know if I'm gay or not what am I gonna do how gay am I exactly" ... if people feel gay, they try gay, if it doesn't work out well nevermind.

Then again there aren't many gays where I grew up because it was one of the poorest, most corrupt and less educated regions of the country ( it was the periphery of that place actually, so things were slightly better).
The high number of very devout muslim immigrants from places like Turkey or Morocco and the numerous highly devout catholic italian immigrants don't make for a gay-prone environment either.

But goddamn, most of the gay people I do see are grotesque. Stupid 15-something gothy teenagers with rainbow accessories and "gay love" written in sharpie all over their stuff.


----------



## Antonia (Oct 13, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> XD
> As funny as this is though, Ï€ isn't imaginary. Ï€ is simply irrational. You should have stuck with being i-sexual.



I guess I forgot to mention that's why I chose Ï€, as I am extremely irrational


----------



## Bliss (Oct 13, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> Then again there aren't many gays where I grew up because it was one of the poorest, most corrupt and less educated regions of the country ( it was the periphery of that place actually, so things were slightly better).
> The high number of very devout muslim immigrants from places like Turkey or Morocco and the numerous highly devout catholic italian immigrants don't make for a gay-prone environment either.


Did they become extinct or did they fly away and nest somewhere else? :V



> But goddamn, most of the gay people I do see are grotesque. Stupid 15-something gothy teenagers with rainbow accessories and "gay love" written in sharpie all over their stuff.


My gabbage, is the unemployment in Luik still over 30%?


----------



## Spatel (Oct 14, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> Check the location, I'm Belgian. I think it's just that gay marriage has been legal for so long here, no one even notices gays anymore, so the Kinsey scale kind of loses it's point since no one is like "I don't know if I'm gay or not what am I gonna do how gay am I exactly" ... if people feel gay, they try gay, if it doesn't work out well nevermind.



The Kinsey scale is more of a bisexual thing than a gay thing, but maybe some cultures don't have any concept of that yet idk. Since 40% of furries are bi it's part of the subculture.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Oct 14, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> But goddamn, most of the gay people I do see are grotesque. Stupid 15-something gothy teenagers with rainbow accessories and "gay love" written in sharpie all over their stuff.


Those are just in the butterfly stage; gays develop in reverse. They'll pupate and hatch as drab caterpillars shortly after college and introduction to "the real world." Still gay though.


----------



## mrfoxwily (Oct 14, 2011)

I never understood the urge to know what people do in bed. I've never had the urge to tell to the world who I do in bed. It's such a private thing to me. ><


----------



## Bliss (Oct 14, 2011)

mrfoxwily said:


> I never understood the urge to know what people do in bed. I've never had the urge to tell to the world who I do in bed. It's such a private thing to me. ><


_"Fffffff- now they know we're sleeping together!"_


----------



## mrfoxwily (Oct 15, 2011)

XD. That's not what I meant. I'm just saying, unless you're on the lookout, who cares?

I know this post is stupid.


----------



## Akz (Oct 17, 2011)

Gayfag here :3


----------



## Milo (Oct 18, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> Those are just in the butterfly stage; gays develop in reverse. They'll pupate and hatch as drab caterpillars shortly after college and introduction to "the real world." Still gay though.



at my early stages, I was like "haaaaai ^.^"

now I'm like, "uh... yea hey :U"


----------



## Darkwing (Oct 18, 2011)

Milo said:


> at my early stages, I was like "haaaaai ^.^"
> 
> now I'm like, "uh... yea hey :U"



You probably still limpwrist though :3c


----------



## Milo (Oct 18, 2011)

Darkwing said:


> You probably still limpwrist though :3c



w-well...you see... IT'S NOT....... shut up :I


----------



## Azure (Oct 18, 2011)

Milo said:


> at my early stages, I was like "haaaaai ^.^"
> 
> now I'm like, "uh... yea hey :U"


I have never understood the whole limpwristed business. Is it practiced late at night when nobody is looking? Or is it just kinda there with the person their whole life until somebody flips a switch. But I'm not a good example.

Edit- Pretty sure im asexual, my sex drive is beyond dead in these conditions.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 18, 2011)

Milo said:


> at my early stages, I was like "haaaaai ^.^"
> 
> now I'm like, "uh... yea hey :U"



at my early stage I was like " : |"

now I'm like " >: |"

Nothing can ever change my personality!


----------



## Lukos Rylie (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm mostly gay. :3


----------



## Micahchu (Oct 18, 2011)

Can't really say I'm anything up there. Pansexual is a made up word but meh....I just like to fuck. I'm fuck-sexual. :U


----------



## Darkwing (Oct 18, 2011)

Milo said:


> w-well...you see... IT'S NOT....... shut up :I



Hehehe =3 

Buuut on-topic, still gaaay :3


----------



## xXxXLupicideXxXx (Oct 19, 2011)

Pansexuality is not fake. Though is mostly wrongly explained, it's having a complete lack of preferance to gender identity. Not having no taste. I'm sick of straight people saying they're pan cuz they love someone for who they are and not what they look like, but can still exclude a gender. These people make us look like fakes, even though we aren't. Hope you people are now better educated.


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 19, 2011)

I fail to see the difference between pan- and bi- sexuality. :?


----------



## Bliss (Oct 19, 2011)

Isexual. :V



Azure said:


> I have never understood the whole limpwristed  business. Is it practiced late at night when nobody is looking? Or is it  just kinda there with the person their whole life until somebody flips a  switch. But I'm not a good example.


This picture can help you to improve yours.



Darkwing said:


> Hehehe =3
> 
> Buuut on-topic, still gaaay :3


Sometimes too much. :C



General-jwj said:


> I fail to see the difference between pan- and bi- sexuality.


Sexuality not bound to gender expression. Bisexuality is.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Oct 19, 2011)

I wonder how many people who voted bisexual are actually pansexual but just don't get the difference.

Next thread should probably come with clear definitions of each sexuality.

Androphilia and gynephilia would be cool additions.
_>Androphilia_ or _androsexuality_ describes sexual attraction to men or masculinity, and _gynephilia_ or _gynesexuality_ describes sexual attraction to women orfemininity.[SUP][1]
[/SUP]
I can see these being not-unpopular options here lol


----------



## skg001 (Oct 19, 2011)

All the definitions really depend completely on how people interpret them. For example, here in japan being gay is a "way of thinking", because it is considered as a fetish.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Oct 19, 2011)

skg001 said:


> All the definitions really depend completely on how people interpret them. For example, here in japan being gay is a "way of thinking", because it is considered as a fetish.


So is being Japanese.

But really that's interesting, if true.


----------



## Lunar (Oct 19, 2011)

skg001 said:


> Is the american education system that bad? :V


Yes.  Which is why I'm pretty much the only person here who would rather enlist than go to school.  I don't need a piece of paper telling me I know how to dodge road bombs.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Oct 19, 2011)

lunar_helix said:


> I don't need a piece of paper telling me I know how to dodge road bombs.


teach us


----------



## Micahchu (Oct 19, 2011)

Pansexuals= Bisexuals who lost their ability to pick up men/women long ago so they made up a word to describe themselves as "able to settle for a less than average person".


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Oct 19, 2011)

Micahchu said:


> Pansexuals= Bisexuals who lost their ability to pick up men/women long ago so they made up a word to describe themselves as "able to settle for a less than average person".


FUCK YOU


----------



## Micahchu (Oct 19, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> FUCK YOU



When and where, beautiful? <3


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 19, 2011)

My Gibby sense tells me that Micahchu isn't going to last very long here.


----------



## Micahchu (Oct 19, 2011)

I think I'll survive. :U


----------



## Milo (Oct 19, 2011)

Micahchu said:


> Pansexuals= Bisexuals who lost their ability to pick up men/women long ago so they made up a word to describe themselves as "able to settle for a less than average person".



what is a less than average person if you realize you did better than just settle?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 19, 2011)

Micahchu said:


> I think I'll survive. :U



You're already showing arrogance, stupidity, cockiness, and a desire to offend. While these things don't normally get you banned, those with those "qualities" often pull something else and get suspended or banned. It's been done many times before, and I wouldn't be surprised to see it happen to you. Jus' sayin'.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 19, 2011)

Gibby said:


> You're already showing arrogance, stupidity, cockiness, and a desire to offend.



You need one thousands posts to unlock that feature.


----------



## Bliss (Oct 19, 2011)

Gibby said:


> You're already showing arrogance, stupidity, cockiness, and a desire to offend.


I like him already. :J


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 19, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> You need one thousands posts to unlock that feature.



I call hax.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Oct 19, 2011)

Micahchu said:


> When and where, beautiful? <3


GET A LIFE CREEP

lol sorry, I'm kidding
but really, pansexuality is okay
I've stopped caring (woe is me)


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Oct 19, 2011)

Gibby said:


> My Gibby sense tells me that Micahchu isn't going to last very long here.


More like they were MADE for this forum.


----------



## Milo (Oct 19, 2011)

I still don't quite know the difference between pan and bi other than it sounding like pansexuality is just insulting bisexuality by claiming that they love more... or something.


----------



## Micahchu (Oct 19, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> More like they were MADE for this forum.



More like I was made for YOU!

Norlytho. I'm okay with pansexuals, just thought I'd throw out a cheap laugh :>


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 19, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> More like they were MADE for this forum.



As long as he seeks to offend people here that nobody really likes, then I'm ok with it. :v


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Oct 19, 2011)

Same. Which is why I wrote it in as a fake sexuality in the poll lol. I think this thread has the least number of pansexuals in all the sexuality threads.
And probably the most debate about whether it's an actual thing.

I could be wrong though since I don't even pay attention.


----------



## Milo (Oct 19, 2011)

Gibby said:


> As long as he seeks to offend people here that nobody really likes, then I'm ok with it. :v



whenever I hear the name gibby, I can't help but think of a chubby person that nobody likes...


----------



## Micahchu (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't necessarily seek to offend people :3 I joke around~ and if someone gets offended..oopsie xD Let's be nais nao~


----------



## Milo (Oct 19, 2011)

Micahchu said:


> I don't necessarily seek to offend people :3 I joke around~ and if someone gets offended..oopsie xD Let's be nais nao~



yea you best not be insulting the pans mr. cboy :I

:>


----------



## Micahchu (Oct 19, 2011)

Milo said:


> yea you best not be insulting the pans mr. cboy :I
> 
> :>



Suck my vag <3


----------



## Milo (Oct 19, 2011)

Micahchu said:


> Suck my vag <3



aaand we're done here :I

I'll be over here crying


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Oct 19, 2011)

Milo said:


> whenever I hear the name gibby, I can't help but think of a chubby person that nobody likes...



gibby gibbers has that swigger jigger that make the ladies oh la la


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 19, 2011)

Milo said:


> whenever I hear the name gibby, I can't help but think of a chubby person that nobody likes...



You have made me sad.

Go eat the food you dislike the most or something. >:[


----------



## Milo (Oct 19, 2011)

Gibby said:


> You have made me sad.
> 
> Go eat the food you dislike the most or something. >:[



b-but I like YOU :c


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 19, 2011)

Milo said:


> b-but I like YOU :c



But the point of me being the fat kid still stands.

I SHALL BECOME...

Gubby.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Oct 19, 2011)

Milo said:


> aaand we're done here :I
> 
> I'll be over here crying



HEY! I'm supposed to make you do that. D:<


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Oct 19, 2011)

Milo is a strong, independent woman, and you can't make her do anything.


----------



## Milo (Oct 19, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> Milo is a strong, independent woman, and you can't make her do anything.



I'mma cockslap you.

could a woman do _that_?


----------



## Darkwing (Oct 19, 2011)

Milo said:


> whenever I hear the name gibby, I can't help but think of a chubby person that nobody likes...



Same here. 

I look at his name and I think this http://rafaliusblog.files.wordpress.com/2010/10/16665634.jpg


----------



## CrazyLee (Oct 19, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> You know what ? More people should stop bothering about this and just chill, like me. It would make their lives so much more easier. Also, much sadder and possibly pathetic, but that's beside the point :V


 Yea. I WISH I could give two shits about fucking, instead of wanting to fuck a bunch of things. Sex is just so pointless.

Speaking of that...


Micahchu said:


> Suck my vag <3


When and where?



Milo said:


> I'mma cockslap you.
> 
> could a woman do _that_?


I've seen a few women with cocks....


----------



## Spatel (Oct 19, 2011)

Milo said:


> I still don't quite know the difference between pan and bi other than it sounding like pansexuality is just insulting bisexuality by claiming that they love more... or something.


They mean the same thing but pansexual sounds less gay. 

Bi has been tarnished over the years from all the gay guys using it before admitting they're gay. Elton John said he was bi at first, and look at him now. So if you come out as bi and you're male, and you don't have a girlfriend at the time of coming out or a long, colorful history of having sex with lots of women previously,  people will automatically think "right.... gay". 

This got so bad in the last two decades that actual bisexuals were forced to invent a new term to distance themselves from the "bi now gay later" crowd, hence pansexuality.


(this is sort of half :V half sincere history right here)


----------



## Bliss (Oct 20, 2011)

Darkwing said:


> Same here.
> 
> I look at his name and I think this http://rafaliusblog.files.wordpress.com/2010/10/16665634.jpg


You think of David Cameron as a child? 



CrazyLee said:


> Sex is just so pointless.


Now I couldn't do without starting to laugh halfway through it. 
_
"Well, this *is* kind of silly..." _:V


----------



## Milo (Oct 20, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> When and where?



when I hear "suck my vag" my mind just goes to this... god awful gif on ED I saw of what these two women did... just thinking about it makes me shudder


that didn't make me sound gay at all.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Oct 20, 2011)

Milo said:


> that didn't make me sound gay at all.



Miro you so gay :3c


----------



## Milo (Oct 20, 2011)

Scotty1700 said:


> Miro you so gay :3c



says the guy who goes "EWWWW go away mr. enderman" when one chases him in minecraft D:< 

a straight person would have been like "dude wtf, get away from me :U"


----------



## Darkwing (Oct 20, 2011)

Milo said:


> says the guy who goes "EWWWW go away mr. enderman" when one chases him in minecraft D:<
> 
> a straight person would have been like "dude wtf, get away from me :U"



MINECRAAAFT? =3 

Sorry to go offtopic buut what server you go on? :3


----------



## Milo (Oct 20, 2011)

Darkwing said:


> MINECRAAAFT? =3
> 
> Sorry to go offtopic buut what server you go on? :3



lol I don't play on a server. just single player.

and the reason I know he says that is because of tinychat. he get's on mic, and we get to hear him react to mobs chasing him lol.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Oct 20, 2011)

darkwing?

more like dork wang


----------



## Milo (Oct 20, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> darkwing?
> 
> more like dork wang



why didn't I think of this. 

now I can't call him that because I'd be copying you. ugh, THANKS~


----------



## Darkwing (Oct 20, 2011)

Milo said:


> lol I don't play on a server. just single player.
> 
> and the reason I know he says that is because of tinychat. he get's on mic, and we get to hear him react to mobs chasing him lol.


 
Oooh.

I should join this tinychat someday =3 I video chatted with my boyfriend already soooo x3 



Hateful Bitch said:


> darkwing?
> 
> more like dork wang



Hai Teto =3


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Oct 20, 2011)

Milo said:


> why didn't I think of this. now I can't call him that because I'd be copying you. ugh, THANKS~


save it for the right time
when he least expects it
when he thinks that it has been lost to the great void of time
strike him with it and destroy him ~emotionally~


----------



## Milo (Oct 20, 2011)

Darkwing said:


> Oooh.
> 
> I should join this tinychat someday =3 I video chatted with my boyfriend already soooo x3
> 
> ...



http://tinychat.com/shapeshifter20

do it.

but not until tonight, because it's always dead during the day :U


----------



## Darkwing (Oct 20, 2011)

Milo said:


> http://tinychat.com/shapeshifter20
> 
> do it.
> 
> but not until tonight, because it's always dead during the day :U



Thaaaaanks =3 

I will try to get on tonight, if I'm in the middle of a voice chat I'll just bring my bf and you can talk to him tooooo =3


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 20, 2011)

Since when was this thread a ball full of gay homosexual fun that didn't involve sex, shopping or RP for once :V


----------



## Scotty1700 (Oct 20, 2011)

Darkwing said:


> Thaaaaanks =3
> 
> I will try to get on tonight, if I'm in the middle of a voice chat I'll just bring my bf and you can talk to him tooooo =3



Aww, the one night I have plans. Eh, I should be back by like 10-ish but I hope to see you thar


----------



## Darkwing (Oct 20, 2011)

Scotty1700 said:


> Aww, the one night I have plans. Eh, I should be back by like 10-ish but I hope to see you thar



Okiiiiii hope to see you there as welll =3


----------



## CrazyLee (Oct 20, 2011)

Milo said:


> when I hear "suck my vag" my mind just goes to this... god awful gif on ED I saw of what these two women did... just thinking about it makes me shudder
> 
> 
> that didn't make me sound gay at all.



Nope.

What WERE they doing? Now you have me curious.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 21, 2011)

dork wang

more like fagmaster


----------



## TreacleFox (Oct 21, 2011)

I am undefined. D:


----------



## Obscurimity (Oct 21, 2011)

Don't ask.


----------



## Unsilenced (Oct 22, 2011)

Obscurimity said:


> Don't ask.



We didn't. 

/smartass.


----------



## xtrememilesprower (Oct 22, 2011)

Cross between asexual and pansexual


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 22, 2011)

xtrememilesprower said:


> Cross between asexual and pansexual



How does this make sense?


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 22, 2011)

Gibby said:


> How does this make sense?



He wants to be in a relationship with everyone but doesn't want to fuck them ?
He's straight if straight were considered the sexual "neutral ground" because asexual and pansexual cancel each-other ?
He faps to all sorts of porn but can't be arsed to actually get a partner ?


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Oct 22, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> He wants to be in a relationship with everyone but doesn't want to fuck them ?
> He's straight if straight were considered the sexual "neutral ground" because asexual and pansexual cancel each-other ?
> He faps to all sorts of porn but can't be arsed to actually get a partner ?



So? I'm kinda like that, too. I have a mate but don't want to yiff him or anything, so we're in an open relationship. And I fap to clean things and never to porn/yiff.


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 22, 2011)

(specter) said:


> I fap to clean things and never to porn/yiff.



You say that as if it's somehow more normal and not potentially disturbing in the slightest


----------



## Bliss (Oct 22, 2011)

SnowFox said:


> You say that as if it's somehow more normal and not potentially disturbing in the slightest


Does it have antiseptic / disinfectant qualities? D:


----------



## Micahchu (Oct 22, 2011)

What ever turns you on, really! Some people really don't fap to porn, but at least they admit they fap to at least something.  Some people try and play it off like "no no no I don't masturbate, that's for weirdos". C'mon. It's like...2011, if you can't admit to jerkin your Gerkin that's pretty sad. :U


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 22, 2011)

Micahchu said:


> What ever turns you on, really! Some people really don't fap to porn, but at least they admit they fap to at least something.  Some people try and play it off like "no no no I don't masturbate, that's for weirdos". C'mon. It's like...2011, if you can't admit to jerkin your Gerkin that's pretty sad. :U



Aye. If you ask me, anyone who says that they haven't even briefly touched themselves in a way that feels slightly pleasant at least _once_, they're lying.  Fapping is a natural and normal thing.


----------



## Bliss (Oct 22, 2011)

Micahchu said:


> Some people try and play it off like "no no no I don't masturbate, that's for weirdos".


Some people should try *not to ask about it*. Especially doctors. I don't need to choke on my own spit. Again.

Now it's getting uncomfortable here. Bye! D:



> C'mon. It's like...2011, if you can't admit to *jerkin your Gerkin* that's pretty sad. :U


I didn't need to learn this.


----------



## Spatel (Oct 23, 2011)

(specter) said:


> So? I'm kinda like that, too. I have a mate but don't want to yiff him or anything, so we're in an open relationship. And I fap to clean things and never to porn/yiff.



nude singles are kinda meant to be erotic, even if they don't have any sex in them


----------



## Cearulwolf (Oct 23, 2011)

I am heterosexual, however I find many types of art here to be stimulating


----------



## Falux (Oct 23, 2011)

I am straight as blade. Unless it's one of those curved ones. Then I'm not that curved blade, I'm the straight kind. Yeah.


----------



## Aidy (Oct 23, 2011)

Micahchu said:


> C'mon. It's like...2011, if you can't admit to jerkin your Gerkin that's pretty sad. :U



jerkin your gerkin, that's fucking amazing


----------



## Mr PyroCopter (Oct 23, 2011)

*straight*


----------



## Milo (Oct 24, 2011)

Micahchu said:


> jerkin your Gerkin



something tells me you do this quite often...


----------



## CrazyLee (Oct 24, 2011)

Micahchu said:


> jerkin your Gerkin


Gerkin is a fine and upstanding man and doesn't need to be jerked around. :V


----------



## Kapherdel (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm bi-sexual...


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Oct 26, 2011)

trisexual


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 26, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> trisexual



Amateurs like you give octasexuals like me a bad reputation.


----------



## CrazyLee (Oct 26, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> trisexual



Damn you people and your unnatural love for tricycles. Do you know that will send you straight to HELL?


----------



## batgirl567 (Oct 26, 2011)

Pansexual, and it's not fake, end of story, byebye.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Oct 27, 2011)

batgirl567 said:


> Pansexual, and it's not fake, end of story, byebye.


ur hermsexual


----------



## Bliss (Oct 27, 2011)

I like Ellen so I must be a lesbian.


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 27, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> I like Ellen so I must be a lesbian.



This amu-raged me. Mostly amused because I'm 99% sure its fake or satyre, but slightly raged because some of the people in the comments seemed to be taking it seriously.


----------



## CrazyLee (Oct 27, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> This amu-raged me. Mostly amused because I'm 99% sure its fake or satyre, but slightly raged because some of the people in the comments seemed to be taking it seriously.


The site is satire. But remember, idiots congregate like moths to places where their twisted ideas are validated.


----------



## BitterBunny (Oct 28, 2011)

Well, as of yet, I've not seen any woman that I find sexually attractive.  So, I'm going to go ahead and say I'm homosexual.  So, yeah.


----------



## Conker (Oct 29, 2011)

Sometimes I wonder if asexuality is just as fake as pansexuality and that I'm gay/bi and just hiding it so deeply that I just don't know :[ 

It's best to not think of such things


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Oct 29, 2011)

Y'all know what? I just LOVE, DAMMIT! If I love you, I love you. If I find you attractive, I find you attractive. 

:/ I hate all the names for sexuality, I really do.


----------



## Bliss (Oct 29, 2011)

Conker said:


> Sometimes I wonder if asexuality is just as fake as pansexuality and that I'm gay/bi and just hiding it so deeply that I just don't know :[
> 
> It's best to not think of such things


If you have to ask yourself it is most likely true. Now, go get gay and film me a film.



Sparrowkin said:


> Y'all know what? I just LOVE, DAMMIT! If I love you, I love you. If I find you attractive, I find you attractive.


Or then you just don't like anybody. Problem solved. :V


----------



## Conker (Oct 29, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> If you have to ask yourself it is most likely true. Now, go get gay and film me a film.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Well, I don't think I could kiss a dude...Course, I didn't much enjoy kissing my girlfriend when we dated, so there's that. You know, kissing just is kinda lame. 

If I stay single and drunk, I don't have to question myself, so I'll do that :3


----------



## skg001 (Oct 31, 2011)

Conker said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> Well, I don't think I could kiss a dude...Course, I didn't much enjoy kissing my girlfriend when we dated, so there's that. You know, kissing just is kinda lame.
> 
> If I stay single and drunk, I don't have to question myself, so I'll do that :3



Here is a simple test, try having sex with a person of each gender, and if they both appear to be uninteresting, boring, plain, and even disgusting, then you are asexual...
If not..... Demisexual maybe, but there is the attraction problem. If you are attracted sexually to people in any way, shape or form, you are not asexual. If you are not normally sexually attracted to people, but after you get to know someone and after a time you start to feel sexual atraction for that person, then you are demisexual.

Personally I think it really doesn't matter be worried about things like that. I can understand between been attracted to someone of your same gender, because unfortunately we live in a world were that is a big deal, and is a living hell for those with that attraction, but if that is not the case, and your sexuality really isn't causing you that much problems, besides of trying to determine "what are you", then you shouldn't worry and shouldn't over think it, because you could fall into believing that you are something you are really not and into doing things you don't really wanna do just to prove your point.
Of course, if you are gay and you are unconsciously using the asexual excuse I can understand why you would be so unsure, but only you can determine that.


----------



## Unsilenced (Oct 31, 2011)

Having dispassionate, loveless sex (twice) seems a bit far to go just to test your sexuality. 

The way I figure, most people who aren't asexual seem to know. They look at someone and think, "oh hey. I'm attracted to that person." (Ok maybe not exactly but you know...) 

If it's necessary to enter a relationship with someone you don't feel attracted to just to have the aforementioned loveless sex, something's not right.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Oct 31, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> The site is satire. But remember, idiots congregate like moths to places where their twisted ideas are validated.


Most people couldn't recognize satire if it beat them over the head with a tire iron.
And the people being made fun of are the least likely of all to realize it.


----------



## Conker (Oct 31, 2011)

skg001 said:


> Here is a simple test, try having sex with a person of each gender, and if they both appear to be uninteresting, boring, plain, and even disgusting, then you are asexual...


Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too much work.


----------



## skg001 (Nov 1, 2011)

Conker said:


> Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too much work.


Then don't worry about it, if you are not really asexual then you should get it without that much doubt, so just let it be.


----------



## skg001 (Nov 1, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> Having dispassionate, loveless sex (twice) seems a bit far to go just to test your sexuality.
> 
> The way I figure, most people who aren't asexual seem to know. They look at someone and think, "oh hey. I'm attracted to that person." (Ok maybe not exactly but you know...)
> 
> If it's necessary to enter a relationship with someone you don't feel attracted to just to have the aforementioned loveless sex, something's not right.



I was talking in a "doing it for science" experiment kind of way. Of course it is too far and a waste of time and resources, but my point was exactly that. If you are asexual you don't need to worry that much about it. Not because everyone else seem to do it and enjoy it means that you should be worried if you don't, and on the other hand it doesn't mean that then you should search exactly what you are and try to justify it with a community. 
Just be yourself.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 1, 2011)

Sometimes I feel that my sexual orientation depends entirely on my overall mood. Is there a word for that?


----------



## kyle19 (Nov 1, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Sometimes I feel that my sexual orientation depends entirely on my overall mood. Is there a word for that?



Its just your preference at that time, that's all.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 1, 2011)

kyle19 said:


> Its just your preference at that time, that's all.



Well identifing myself is now harder than it needs to be. :<


----------



## skg001 (Nov 1, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Sometimes I feel that my sexual orientation depends entirely on my overall mood. Is there a word for that?


It's called emosexual :V


----------



## Remy (Nov 1, 2011)

If omnisexual (Pansexual) is fake, then my Demisexual is fake too, justsaiyan.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 1, 2011)

skg001 said:


> It's called emosexual :V



I got served.

It's a good term for it, though. It's just the "emo" prefix just doesn't work... Is there some greek/latin word that could fit in there instead?


----------



## skg001 (Nov 1, 2011)

Remy said:


> If omnisexual (Pansexual) is fake, then my Demisexual is fake too, justsaiyan.


Demisexual is like the middle point between sexual and asexual, it has nothing to do with gender. So someone who is Demisexual could also be pan-sexual... and that would make that person with a double fake sexuality :V


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 1, 2011)

Omnisexual is even funnier than pansexual. 

"BEHOLD, I AM THE ALL-FUCKING"


----------



## Conker (Nov 1, 2011)

Why isn't the fake sexuality in last place? I am disappoint, FAF.


----------



## Sharga (Nov 2, 2011)

100% Bi...or 55/45, leaning ever so slightly towards straight. Women are just so soft and squishy compared to the overall firmness of men.

 I wish my boyfriend would allow us to occasionally share a female partner or something, but he isn't comfortable with such things and I respect that.


----------



## thewall (Nov 2, 2011)

This thread is stickied.  I'm impressed.  In a really bad way.


----------



## DefectiveSpoons (Nov 2, 2011)

I am the 14.44%


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 2, 2011)

mike37 said:


> This thread is stickied.  I'm impressed.  In a really bad way.



Make sense plz.


----------



## Aetius (Nov 2, 2011)

mike37 said:


> This thread is stickied.  I'm impressed.  In a really bad way.



Errr... Yeah?


----------



## augustamars (Nov 2, 2011)

In sense, regulary hetero.


----------



## thewall (Nov 2, 2011)

never mind.


----------



## Milo (Nov 2, 2011)

Sharga said:


> 100% Bi...or 55/45, leaning ever so slightly towards straight. Women are just so soft and squishy compared to the overall firmness of men.
> 
> I wish my boyfriend would allow us to occasionally share a female partner or something, but he isn't comfortable with such things and I respect that.



I heard the chances of one person in a relationship wanting multiple partners, while the other being monogamous, they don't end well. uh, yea.

then again what the fuck do I know. never been in a relationship :U


----------



## Jackrabbit (Nov 2, 2011)

If I were any more of a lesbian I'd be shitting pink triangles.


----------



## Noobkillerxx (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm straight. Nuff said, kthx.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 2, 2011)

Noobkillerxx said:


> I'm straight. Nuff said, kthx.



*looks at the gay porn in your favourites*


----------



## Sirffuzzyloigk (Nov 2, 2011)

I'd say I'm gay but I still have a little bit of an attraction to females, so bisexual leaning homosexual I guess.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 2, 2011)

Gibby said:


> *looks at the gay porn in your favourites*



Wait really he ha-OH MY FUCKING GOODNESS


----------



## Sharga (Nov 3, 2011)

Milo said:


> I heard the chances of one person in a relationship wanting multiple partners, while the other being monogamous, they don't end well. uh, yea.
> 
> then again what the fuck do I know. never been in a relationship :U



This is generally true. However, I'm not a poly person or otherwise feel like I'm "missing out" sticking to one person/gender - it would just be fun to hit up a swinger's club every once in a while. My ex and I explored this without breaking our monogamy by sharing dances at strip clubs, for example. This one's just uncomfortable with the idea of anyone else being involved in general, for either of us. 

I'm content with keeping the idea to fantasy but should we break up, I'll definitely keep an eye out for someone more open next time.


----------



## W0lfen (Nov 3, 2011)

I prefer Gay yiff but that's all I have no gay pride or any of that.[h=2][/h]


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 4, 2011)

W0lfen said:


> I prefer Gay yiff but that's all I have no gay pride or any of that.



Uh, so you only like gay yiff art? Not anything else gay anywhere else, not even people? Or do you mean you're just a gay man who doesn't shit rainbows all over the place?


----------



## Cain (Nov 4, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Uh, so you only like gay yiff art? Not anything else gay anywhere else, not even people? Or do you mean you're just a gay man who doesn't shit rainbows all over the place?


Wtf you talking about? No gay men DON'T shit rainbows 
:V


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 4, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> Wtf you talking about? No gay men DON'T shit rainbows
> :V



Relevant.


----------



## Aetius (Nov 4, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> Wtf you talking about? No gay men DON'T shit rainbows
> :V



Brb I got the rainbow craps again.


----------



## israfur (Nov 5, 2011)

So uh.. I've been wondering about this for a while, but why do people have a problem with *pansexuality, omnisexuality, and pomosexuality?*
I'm pretty much one of those stereotypical "love everybody" hippies that eats organic food and does yoga and.. other nature loving shit.
Not that food and yoga has anything to do with sexuality, but that kind of gives you some insight to what I'm like lullz.


So yeah it seems like people hate those 3 sexualities and I'm confused as to why. D:


----------



## Onnes (Nov 5, 2011)

israfur said:


> So yeah it seems like people hate those 3 sexualities and I'm confused as to why. D:



I think it's due to the conflict in definition with bisexuality. Once you define pansexuality then you face a choice: make it form a subset to bisexuality or implicitly define bisexuality as attraction restricted to the binary sexes. In the first case you've got that every pansexual is bisexual but not every bisexual is pansexual and the whole thing becomes a nuisance. The second case is that typically implied by the definition of pansexuality, and the problem with it is that many or most people don't view bisexuality as restricting attraction to absolutely defined male or female sexes. Basically, pansexuality is stepping on the toes of bisexuality, and the bisexuals don't like it.

Also, pomosexuality? I hadn't even heard of that one before, although wiktionary has an entry for it. Identifying your sexual orientation with post-modernism just seems demented.


----------



## skg001 (Nov 5, 2011)

israfur said:


> So uh.. I've been wondering about this for a while, but why do people have a problem with *pansexuality, omnisexuality, and pomosexuality?*


I think pomosexuality is a self-defeating term. If you don't like terms to label people's sexuality, then don't make a new label to define that posture.


----------



## Driftwood (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm pansexual. Odd to find that I can't vote in the poll because my orientation is listed as fake, but I am attracted to men, women, transgender, and androgynous.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 5, 2011)

You can totally vote. You just need to take a joke to do it.


----------



## Conker (Nov 5, 2011)

israfur said:


> So uh.. I've been wondering about this for a while, but why do people have a problem with *pansexuality, omnisexuality, and pomosexuality?*
> I'm pretty much one of those stereotypical "love everybody" hippies that eats organic food and does yoga and.. other nature loving shit.
> Not that food and yoga has anything to do with sexuality, but that kind of gives you some insight to what I'm like lullz.
> 
> ...


I haven't even heard of the last two.

And that's why I hate them. Because people feel the need to make up bullshit terms so they can be special snowflakes.


----------



## ~secret~ (Nov 5, 2011)

Conker said:


> I haven't even heard of the last two.
> 
> And that's why I hate them. Because people feel the need to make up bullshit terms so they can be special snowflakes.



Pansexuality and omnisexuality are the same thing as far as I know. The third one may have something to do with pomengranates.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 5, 2011)

What the fuck is pomosexuality anyways? 

Omnisexual is just... no. If you really are "all fucking," what you have is a disorder, not an orientation.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 5, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> What the fuck is pomosexuality anyways?
> 
> Omnisexual is just... no. If you really are "all fucking," what you have is a disorder, not an orientation.



I thought it was just interchangable with pansexual.


----------



## Driftwood (Nov 5, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> You can totally vote. You just need to take a joke to do it.


 
I can take a joke. In fact, I rather prefer joking around. However, being relatively new to the forum (and inexperienced with the dynamics of the forum), I wasn't certain whether it was a joke or not. You have 4,000+ posts over 2 years to give you context. I do not.




Gibby said:


> I thought it was just interchangable with pansexual.



It is. "Omnisexual" became popularized due to one Mr. Captain Jack Harkness from Doctor Who, who identified himself as such.


----------



## FF_CCSa1F (Nov 5, 2011)

Bi leaning straight is _clearly_ the best sexuality. It lets one answer "Pretty straight." when one is asked about it without neither lying nor letting physicality stand in the way of things. Oh, yes.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 5, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I thought it was just interchangable with pansexual.



Well "pan" means, like, "across." You are sexual across all possible definitions of sex. 

"Omni" means "all." You are sexual. Period. No exceptions.


----------



## ~secret~ (Nov 6, 2011)

Driftwood said:


> It is. "Omnisexual" became popularized due to one Mr. Captain Jack Harkness from Doctor Who, who identified himself as such.



Nice to see that bad tv can still influence society. Fucking Torchwood.


----------



## Driftwood (Nov 6, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> Nice to see that bad tv can still influence society. Fucking Torchwood.



John Barrowman likes it and that's all I need to know.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 6, 2011)

Driftwood said:


> It is. "Omnisexual" became popularized due to one Mr. Captain Jack Harkness from Doctor Who, who identified himself as such.



Captain Jack probably wouldn't limit himself to just other humans, so I guess it makes sense for him.


----------



## Driftwood (Nov 6, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> Captain Jack probably wouldn't limit himself to just other humans, so I guess it makes sense for him.



True. People who use the term seem to forget the whole "humans *and aliens*" part of that definition. Of course, I probably would, too. Still, until then, I figure omni works as well as pansexual, as long as it's understood the "omni" part is more of a pun than an actual definition.


----------



## Spatel (Nov 6, 2011)

> I'm pansexual. Odd to find that I can't vote in the poll because my  orientation is listed as fake, but I am attracted to men, women,*  transgender*, and androgynous.



You realize that transgenders are just men or  women, right? They are whatever their preferred gender is. They're not a  "third gender".


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 6, 2011)

Spatel said:


> You realize that transgenders are just men or  women, right? They are whatever their preferred gender is. They're not a  "third gender".



I'd rather say transgenders are just whatever sex they possess the sexual organs from. But your point still stands.


----------



## Driftwood (Nov 6, 2011)

Spatel said:


> You realize that transgenders are just men or  women, right? They are whatever their preferred gender is. They're not a  "third gender".



Yes, but the idea being put forward is that the gender doesn't matter. It's about the attraction itself.


----------



## Bliss (Nov 6, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> I'd rather say transgenders are just whatever sex they possess the sexual organs from. But your point still stands.


And if they have them removed and/or reconstructed? :V


----------



## Aetius (Nov 6, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> And if they have them removed and/or reconstructed? :V



WE HAVE THE TECHNOLOGY! :V


----------



## EmiBish (Nov 6, 2011)

HomoSMEXUAL and happily taken. ~<3 *sigh*


----------



## Bliss (Nov 6, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> WE HAVE THE TECHNOLOGY! :V


Yes we do!

(After some consideration I figured linking a picture or two wouldn't be a good idea.)


----------



## Aetius (Nov 6, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> Yes we do!
> 
> (After some consideration I figured linking a picture or two wouldn't be a good idea.)



Yeaaaaaaah....... That would not be good 3:


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 6, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> And if they have them removed and/or reconstructed? :V





			
				General-jwj said:
			
		

> I'd rather say transgenders are just whatever sex they *CURRENTLY* possess the sexual organs from. But your point still stands.



Fix'd it myself -_-'


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 6, 2011)

Driftwood said:


> True. People who use the term seem to forget the whole "humans *and aliens*" part of that definition. Of course, I probably would, too. Still, until then, I figure omni works as well as pansexual, as long as it's understood the "omni" part is more of a pun than an actual definition.



I guess if there are aliens then the term makes some sense as "ALL sentient life," but when there *AREN'T* any other immediately present sentient lifeforms... :v


----------



## Bliss (Nov 6, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> I guess if there are aliens then the term makes some sense as "ALL sentient life," but when there *AREN'T* any other immediately present sentient lifeforms... :v


Y'mean..? V;


----------



## Driftwood (Nov 6, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> I guess if there are aliens then the term makes some sense as "ALL sentient life," but when there *AREN'T* any other immediately present sentient lifeforms... :v



I don't get the reference. [/is oblivious]


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 6, 2011)

Driftwood said:


> I don't get the reference. [/is oblivious]



The picture from the link is from the "X all the things !" meme. My guess is, he's referring to omni-sexuality by saying "when there are not sentients things nearby, Fuck all the things", or something like that.


----------



## Driftwood (Nov 6, 2011)

Ah, thanks! Got it!


----------



## israfur (Nov 8, 2011)

Spatel said:


> You realize that transgenders are just men or  women, right? They are whatever their preferred gender is. They're not a  "third gender".


There are still people who are born with both genders under rare circumstances. d:


----------



## CrazyLee (Nov 8, 2011)

Remy said:


> If omnisexual (Pansexual) is fake, then my Demisexual is fake too, justsaiyan.


No, you're just a normal woman then.
"I'm not sexually attracted to someone unless I have an emotional bond with them" is about 80% of the female population. The other 20% are Jersey and SoCal whores. :V


----------



## DKitty (Nov 9, 2011)

I am a female that loves dicks & only dicks.

Straight.


----------



## CrazyLee (Nov 9, 2011)

DKitty said:


> I am a female that loves dicks & only dicks.
> 
> Straight.


Yea, I like Dick's too. Fuck Dunham's.


----------



## Cytozire (Nov 10, 2011)

100% straight


----------



## Francis Vixen (Nov 10, 2011)

I am straight.


----------



## Aetius (Nov 10, 2011)

Straight as a circle.


----------



## Bliss (Nov 10, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Straight as a circle.


Confucius says...


----------



## Onnes (Nov 10, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Straight as a circle.



Well, a circle is merely equivalent to the one-point compactification of the real line. I'm sure there is a dirty topology joke hiding in there somewhere.


----------



## Driftwood (Nov 11, 2011)

I think it's amazing there are dirty topology jokes.


----------



## King Animalia (Nov 13, 2011)

Masculine homosexual here.


----------



## CrazyLee (Nov 14, 2011)

King Animalia said:


> Masculine homosexual here.


Those don't exist. There are only fembois.


----------



## Bliss (Nov 14, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> Those don't exist. There are only fembois.


Your fantasy does not represent reality, good sire. :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 15, 2011)

DKitty said:


> I am a female that loves dicks & only dicks.
> 
> Straight.



Hoho, you like dicks! Gay :n


----------



## Spatel (Nov 15, 2011)

Sometimes when I talk to straight women I can't help but think of them as extremely gay effeminate men in women's bodies.


----------



## Xeno (Nov 15, 2011)

I honestly have no idea.... c:


----------



## shteev (Nov 16, 2011)

110% Gay.

Cum at me :V


----------



## Driftwood (Nov 16, 2011)

shteev said:


> 110% Gay.
> 
> Cum at me :V



Okay, but my aim's been off ever since that incident with Sean Connery's gardener.


----------



## s1lwerwolf (Nov 17, 2011)

Well this is odd i am state but i resently found hardblush.com and that is so hot.


----------



## shy_dash (Nov 17, 2011)

Asexual, even though I currently have a BF.


----------



## Spatel (Nov 18, 2011)

s1lwerwolf said:


> Well this is odd i am state but i resently found hardblush.com and that is so hot.



That's not unusual. Hardblush characters are pretty androgynous.


----------



## Criminal Scum (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm a half-faggot, whatever that means. :V


----------



## Catilda Lily (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm straight.


----------



## CrazyLee (Nov 20, 2011)

Criminal Scum said:


> I'm a half-faggot, whatever that means. :V



That means your lower torso and legs are made of bundles of wood.


----------



## Criminal Scum (Nov 20, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> That means your lower torso and legs are made of bundles of wood.



At least I don't have bowed legs. :V


----------



## Spatel (Nov 20, 2011)

Criminal Scum said:


> I'm a half-faggot, whatever that means. :V



Harry Potter and the Half-Gay Prince


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 20, 2011)

I am straight.


----------



## Criminal Scum (Nov 21, 2011)

Spatel said:


> Harry Potter and the Half-Gay Prince



My career as a spinoff porno star is promising.


----------



## Jaded Cherret (Nov 21, 2011)

Totally gay, but titties are awesome.  Nature's pillows  :3


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 22, 2011)

Homosexual.


----------



## DragonWin (Nov 23, 2011)

Wheres the i like getting humped by my dog and i am male option??


----------



## Criminal Scum (Nov 23, 2011)

DragonWin said:


> Wheres the i like getting humped by my dog and i am male option??



what


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 23, 2011)

Aromantic asexual here, and I'm 0kay with that.



DragonWin said:


> Wheres the i like getting humped by my dog and i am male option??


Oh goddammit, not _this_ guy again.


----------



## tessiursa (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm a flaming heterosexual.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 24, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> Oh goddammit, not _this_ guy again.



Who is he?


----------



## israfur (Nov 24, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> Who is he?


He always talks about dog dicks and getting raped by male dogs, in every single post and it never ends. Don't take his posts seriously.
@Topic: My sexuality is presumably offensive.


----------



## Conker (Nov 25, 2011)

DragonWin said:


> Wheres the i like getting humped by my dog and i am male option??


Prison is => that way


----------



## DragonWin (Nov 25, 2011)

Conker said:


> Prison is => that way



Sorry but being in prison doesnt mean your wrong xD but you wish it did xD. Being zooseuxal should have been an option, its a gay furry forum for yiffs sake. Oh w8 i forgot the close mindness


----------



## Milo (Nov 25, 2011)

DragonWin said:


> Sorry but being in prison doesnt mean your wrong xD but you wish it did xD. Being zooseuxal should have been an option, its a gay furry forum for yiffs sake. Oh w8 i forgot the close mindness



I wouldn't blame the dog you're fucking for being closed minded...


----------



## DragonWin (Nov 25, 2011)

Milo said:


> I wouldn't blame the dog you're fucking for being closed minded...


I am not fucking any dog for yiffs sake...The dog does that to me xD. Also i blame u for needing to feel better so much


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh! I thought I had voted here. Anyway, heterosexual (the fact we're a majority in this poll, when only individual categories are considered, still strikes me as surprising).


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 25, 2011)

AHA! Asexuals are no longer in last! 

Quick! We need converts! Everyone be unsexy!


----------



## Driftwood (Nov 25, 2011)

[/takes off pants]

THAT should do it.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Nov 25, 2011)

DragonWin said:


> The dog does that to me xD.


You are the weakest link, goodbye.


----------



## Spatel (Nov 26, 2011)

Looks to me like Asexuals are still last, by quite a lot.   On a related note: 43% of all furries are bi.   There are estimated to be a million active furries in the US.  And the number of online furries that aren't active should be even higher.  Only 3% of the population of the US openly identify as bi.  That means the chances that any bisexual you ever meet IRL is a furry are very high.   You might as well assume all of them are.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 26, 2011)

Spatel said:


> Looks to me like Asexuals are still last, by quite a lot.   -On a related note: 43% of all furries are bi.  -There are estimated to be a million active furries in the US. And the number of online furries that aren't active should be even higher. -Only 3% of the population of the US openly identify as bi. -That means the chances that any *bisexual you ever meet IRL is a furry are very high*. You might as well assume all of them are.



We're tied with the fake sexuality. 

And statistics don't work like that.


----------



## Spatel (Nov 26, 2011)

Pan is just a subset of bi. And "still figuring out" doesn't count.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 26, 2011)

I voted, but I am not sure I posted. Still, I'm Questioning.


----------



## Slighted (Nov 26, 2011)

"I'm very much gay, yup." - He stated ominously.


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 26, 2011)

No way. A gay furry ? i didn't think I'd live to see the day ... :V


----------



## Slighted (Nov 26, 2011)

I KNOW! ITS LIKE THE SEVENTH SEAL HAS BROKEN AND NOW WE WILL ALL BLEED FROM THE EYES AND BE UNHAPPY AND STUFF!


----------



## Xeno (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I'm gay. ^-^
Yay for discovering myself?


----------



## Wynter_pheonix (Nov 26, 2011)

Strictly dickly yo


----------



## Conker (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I'm still asexual, but I think I have a fetish for getting fucked, because the idea appeals to me, but I think only in my mind. Some screwed up shit right there.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 27, 2011)

Conker said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm still asexual, but I think I have a fetish for getting fucked, because the idea appeals to me, but I think only in my mind. Some screwed up shit right there.



You're an asexual who has occasional consensual sex fantasies. 

OK :v


----------



## pikayoshigirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Honestly, I'm not so sure. Up until high school I considered myself straight. 

In sophomore and junior year, I thought I was bisexual because I was attracted to girls in a romantic sense.

And then in senior year, I considered myself asexual because the idea of sex itself just didn't appeal to me. Cuddling, yes. But not sex.


----------



## Spatel (Nov 27, 2011)

Conker said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm still asexual, but I think I have a fetish for getting fucked, because the idea appeals to me, but I think only in my mind. Some screwed up shit right there.



grey-a?


----------



## Conker (Nov 27, 2011)

Spatel said:


> grey-a?


Dunno what that means.


----------



## skg001 (Nov 29, 2011)

Conker said:


> Dunno what that means.


Asexuality and sexuality are not black and white; some people identify in the *gray* (spelled "*grey*" in some countries) area between them. People who identify as *gray-A* can include, but are not limited to those who:

do not normally experience sexual attraction, but do experience it sometimes
experience sexual attraction, but a low sex drive
experience sexual attraction and drive, but not strongly enough to want to act on them
people who can enjoy and desire sex, but only under very limited and specific circumstances
From http://www.asexuality.org/wiki/index.php?title=Grey-A


----------



## Aetius (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm so far in the closet I discovered Narnia.


----------



## Calemeyr (Nov 29, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> I'm so far in the closet I discovered Narnia.




Have you met Mr Tumnus yet?


----------



## Criminal Scum (Nov 29, 2011)

Probably not, seeing that I found him first. Mr. Tumnus isn't going to be walking for a while since I got done with him. The braying is weird though. :V


----------



## Conker (Nov 29, 2011)

skg001 said:


> Asexuality and sexuality are not black and white; some people identify in the *gray* (spelled "*grey*" in some countries) area between them. People who identify as *gray-A* can include, but are not limited to those who:
> 
> do not normally experience sexual attraction, but do experience it sometimes
> experience sexual attraction, but a low sex drive
> ...


Might be that then. /shrug.

I always spell grey "grey" because one of my teachers yelled at me for spelling it that way. So fuck him.


----------



## Spatel (Nov 29, 2011)

It's British English so it's better.


----------



## Conker (Nov 30, 2011)

Spatel said:


> It's British English so it's better.


Was in an American English class :V We were studying American literature, so he got all pissy. 

On topic though: it fits I guess. So that makes me an aromantic grey a? God, see that sounds fucking made up. :[


----------



## Bliss (Nov 30, 2011)

Conker said:


> Was in an American English class :V We were studying American literature, so he got all pissy.


It's _horrible_ when websites have a language choice and 'English' is paired with the American flag.



> On topic though: it fits I guess. So that makes me an aromantic grey a? God, see that sounds fucking made up. :[


Nah, you're just a closet fagling. :grin:


----------



## Conker (Nov 30, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> Nah, you're just a closet fagling. :grin:


Wouldn't that be something. Not sure what I'd do about it.


----------



## Namba (Nov 30, 2011)

Fuck sex.


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 1, 2011)

Luti Kriss said:


> Fuck sex.



Meta screw.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Dec 1, 2011)

I am so proud of all of you <3

Unrelated to above:
Bisexual leaning homosexual - 69
OH HO HO
hurr


----------



## General-jwj (Dec 1, 2011)

skg001 said:


> Asexuality and sexuality are not black and white; some people identify in the *gray* (spelled "*grey*" in some countries) area between them. People who identify as *gray-A* can include, but are not limited to those who:
> 
> 
> experience sexual attraction, but a low sex drive
> ...



Aren't those two basically the same thing ? (though the first one implies a slim possibility of sex, contrarily to the second one)

In any case I'm probably the second one.


----------



## Milo (Dec 3, 2011)

wait wait... wh-what just happened here... last time I came on here and checked, the bisexuals WAY outnumbered the homosexuals... now it's the other way around? what?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Dec 3, 2011)

Well I guess you could say they still do, since the bisexuals are split into three categories.


----------



## Excalibur (Dec 3, 2011)

...... Well, unrelated to all above, I'm straight. And looking for a girl.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 3, 2011)

Excalibur said:


> And looking for a girl.



No shit.


----------



## Aidy (Dec 3, 2011)

i'm fabulous, therefore homogay


----------



## Criminal Scum (Dec 3, 2011)

Excalibur said:


> ...... Well, unrelated to all above, I'm straight. And looking for a girl.



Neat.


----------



## Spatel (Dec 3, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> Well I guess you could say they still do, since the bisexuals are split into three categories.



four categories (pansexuals)


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Dec 3, 2011)

Spatel said:


> four categories (pansexuals)


Nah I'm done considering that a stupid sexuality. Even if it is. At least I know what people mean when they tell me.
Also helps weed out the hipsters. So it's pretty useful.


----------



## acid871 (Dec 3, 2011)

<----homo :3


----------



## Namba (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm becoming more asexual every day.


----------



## GldnClaw (Dec 3, 2011)

Heterosexual


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 4, 2011)

I can prove I'm asexual, homosexual, and hertosexual.
But I know I'm not bisexual.
Ack, this is confusing.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Dec 4, 2011)

TechnoGypsy said:


> I can prove I'm asexual, homosexual, and hertosexual.
> But I know I'm not bisexual.
> Ack, this is confusing.


I don't understand at all. Care to explain how you're split three ways?


----------



## General-jwj (Dec 4, 2011)

Hertosexuality isn't on the list Techno :V


----------



## zachery980 (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm a little complex. I am attracted only to women but, I can not view them in a sexual manner.


----------



## General-jwj (Dec 4, 2011)

zachery980 said:


> I'm a little complex. I am attracted only to women but, I can not view them in a sexual manner.



No you're not complex you're a heteroromantic asexual. BHAM that was easy.


----------



## Ilse (Dec 4, 2011)

TechnoGypsy said:


> I can prove I'm asexual, homosexual, and hertosexual.
> But I know I'm not bisexual.
> Ack, this is confusing.



Would like to know how this is possible too. Homosexual + heterosexual... IS bisexuality lol?

Yeerrp, I am equal opportunities pervert bisexual


----------



## Namba (Dec 4, 2011)

TechnoGypsy said:


> I can prove I'm asexual, homosexual, and hertosexual.
> But I know I'm not bisexual.
> Ack, this is confusing.



Invent a new sexuality. All the cool kids are doing it.


----------



## Milo (Dec 4, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> Nah I'm done considering that a stupid sexuality. Even if it is. At least I know what people mean when they tell me.
> Also helps weed out the hipsters. So it's pretty useful.



eh, I still can't help but view that sexuality as "holier than thou" every time I ask what the difference between bisexuality and pansexuality is, it's always "we can love anybody" as if bisexuals don't know how to love or something :\


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 4, 2011)

Luti Kriss said:


> Invent a new sexuality. All the cool kids are doing it.



And it shall be called...TECHNOSEXUALITY


----------



## General-jwj (Dec 4, 2011)

TechnoGypsy said:


> And it shall be called...TECHNOSEXUALITY



I'll be Generaxuality.


----------



## Creamsicle (Dec 4, 2011)

Bi-to-gay. More gay. But.
Boobs are nice.


----------



## Vexx (Dec 4, 2011)

Who cares for me? I'd go with anyone, 'nuff love to go around.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Dec 4, 2011)

Vexx said:


> Who cares for me? I'd go with anyone, 'nuff love to go around.


slutsexual
(nice to meet you btw)


----------



## HuskyWusky (Dec 5, 2011)

I am Bisexual leaning homosexual


----------



## B0X (Dec 8, 2011)

Asexual


----------



## Milo (Dec 8, 2011)

B0X said:


> Asexual



you seem to have a thing for boxes... you sure you're asexual?


----------



## Criminal Scum (Dec 8, 2011)

He's sexsexual.


----------



## Mollfie (Dec 8, 2011)

I can't remember if I replied to this or the other topic or not. But I hadn't done the poll so probably not.

Bisexual, prefer girls over guys but have a male fiancÃ©...who to be fair isn't the most masculine man and is currently sitting opposite me wearing a penguin hat.


----------



## CrazyLee (Dec 8, 2011)

He's wearing a penguin hat? Shit, take it off! TAKE IT OFF! Before something fabulous happens!


----------



## The Kitty (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm gay =^_^=
No boyfriend or anything like that... But still nice to have a sexuality that I'm secure with finally. X3


----------



## Raphial Hebert (Dec 11, 2011)

I love my women, and my girl. I'm straight as a board O:


----------



## rosewolf13 (Dec 17, 2011)

Heterosexual


----------



## Strife (Dec 17, 2011)

Happily married to a lady here, so I'm as straight as a crosswalk.


----------



## JC~Jox (Dec 17, 2011)

dated three girls and three guys and I can now say quite easily that I am gay.


----------



## Teal (Dec 17, 2011)

Completely straight.


----------



## johnpm995 (Dec 17, 2011)

Still figuring stuff out, at this point it depends on who asks me first


----------



## Hipstotter (Dec 18, 2011)

Not really claiming either, have no rush to be in any kind of relationship. Though I do fancy having a bunch of kids someday.


----------



## Delta Fox (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm an Aromantic Asexual.


----------



## FurryLady (Dec 18, 2011)

I am totally 100% straight...


----------



## Furries (Dec 18, 2011)

Uhh I thought "sex" didn't matter in the furry fandom? 
Looks like them trolls were right.
The first off-topic discussion is about your sexual orentation?
Oh my...
Well, unlike 80% of the furries in the fandom I'm a heterosexual.


----------



## Furries (Dec 19, 2011)

HuskyWusky said:


> I am Bisexual leaning homosexual


What... a furry bi... leaning to become a homosexual...?  Unheard of...?!?


----------



## Corwin Cross (Dec 19, 2011)

STFU Furries. LOL.
To answer le question... I honestly don't know anymore


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Dec 21, 2011)

Corwin Cross said:


> STFU Furries. LOL.
> To answer le question... I honestly don't know anymore


doorsexual


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 21, 2011)

Alerio Corvinus said:


> I'm an Aromantic Asexual.


yo!




Furries said:


> Uhh I thought "sex" didn't matter in the furry fandom?
> Looks like them trolls were right.
> The first off-topic discussion is about your sexual orentation?
> .


Wait.........what?

1) It's a pinned thread.
2) ''Sexual orientation'' is commonly a hot topic on any Off-Topic forum. 
3) Sexual orientation doesn't necessarily equate to sex


----------



## The Dingo (Dec 26, 2011)

Bi leaning hetero. I love me some girls, but a good-looking guy is going to catch my attention and hold it longer than a good-looking girl. It's all in the abs... And thick, sexy arms. I love girls with short hair and are on the lean or petite side. Big boobs are not so much what I look for, but I appreciate a girl with nice hips. But I definitely like girls that are feminine and not masculine, even if they look a tad svelte.


----------



## Aetius (Dec 26, 2011)

I am so far in the closet, I found Tom Cruise.


----------



## Conker (Dec 26, 2011)

Furries said:


> Uhh I thought "sex" didn't matter in the furry fandom?
> Looks like them trolls were right.
> The first off-topic discussion is about your sexual orentation?
> Oh my...
> Well, unlike 80% of the furries in the fandom I'm a heterosexual.


You didn't think sex mattered in this fandom? You really are new :V 

Topic is pinned

Oh you...

If you look at the poll, 30% of the people are heterosexual, with another 10% "bi leaning hetero" so they might as well be hetero. So technically you should say "unlike the other 60% of the furries in the fandom, I'm heterosexual."


----------



## Tricky (Dec 26, 2011)

100% dyke.


----------



## Kariva (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm bi, among other things. Gender isn't important to me if I like somebody.


----------



## Spatel (Dec 31, 2011)

Conker said:


> If you look at the poll, 30% of the people are heterosexual, with another 10% "bi leaning hetero" so they might as well be hetero. So technically you should say "unlike the other 60% of the furries in the fandom, I'm heterosexual."



I'm kinda bothered by this "might as well be hetero" thing. Most straight-identified guys are probably 80/20, but act 100/0 due to the social stigma. Someone who's 70/30, who is open about it and acts on it is going to really stand out.


----------



## Conker (Dec 31, 2011)

Spatel said:


> I'm kinda bothered by this "might as well be hetero" thing. Most straight-identified guys are probably 80/20, but act 100/0 due to the social stigma. Someone who's 70/30, who is open about it and acts on it is going to really stand out.


Well, the polls options don't count for percents, but are taken as a general statement. It's kind of hard to quantify "somewhat heterosexual" anyways, and so for the sake of argument, I crunched some of the numbers together.


----------



## AlexInsane (Dec 31, 2011)

I love the weenie, but I keep it under wraps.

Most of the time.


----------



## Namba (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm slowly becoming bisexual. Still, I prefer the ladies.


----------



## Bliss (Jan 1, 2012)

Luti Kriss said:


> I'm slowly becoming bisexual.


I KNEW IT! I KNEW IT! 

So this is how a scientist feels when their hypothesis becomes the truth. :grin:


----------



## The_Mask (Jan 1, 2012)

Luti Kriss said:


> I'm slowly becoming bisexual. Still, I prefer the ladies.



Don't worry, the fandom will finish you off.


----------



## Cain (Jan 1, 2012)

Luti Kriss said:


> I'm slowly becoming bisexual. Still, I prefer the ladies.


NNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Namba (Jan 1, 2012)

I come back to this. Damn this is quite a stir I've caused


----------



## Kye Vixen (Jan 2, 2012)

Hetero I love the guys :3


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 2, 2012)

I vote that the next poll include 'handsesxual', for all of you lonely kids out there that prefer your own personal touch. :v
tee hee


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 2, 2012)

barefootfoof said:


> I vote that the next poll include 'handsesxual', for all of you lonely kids out there that prefer your own personal touch. :v
> tee hee



All in favor, raise your *other* hand.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 3, 2012)

Questioning leaning bisexual.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jan 3, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> All in favor, raise your *other* hand.



Both of my hands are unavailable for comment.


----------



## Slyther_Whitewing (Jan 3, 2012)

Homosexual, with slight occurrences of bisexuality but for the most part homosexual


----------



## DaniSkunk (Jan 3, 2012)

I like guys.


----------



## brandot (Jan 4, 2012)

I am a guy, and I think my profile picture explains it all. I <3 guys.


----------



## Kindreth (Jan 4, 2012)

Kariva said:


> I'm bi, among other things. Gender isn't important to me if I like somebody.



I agree


----------



## TreacleFox (Jan 4, 2012)

brandot said:


> I am a guy, and I think my profile picture explains it all. I <3 guys.



I think your species explains it all. :V


----------



## brandot (Jan 4, 2012)

LOL.... Yes I suppose thats true. Was referring to the colors. XD


----------



## Jeras (Jan 5, 2012)

I guess I'm kinda bi-curious... 
Oh well, the time will come


----------



## Bread (Jan 5, 2012)

Pansexual


----------



## shteev (Jan 5, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> I think your species explains it all. :V



HEY, not all Huskies are gay... wait.
Yes we are.


----------



## Cult (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm Straight.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jan 5, 2012)

barefootfoof said:


> I vote that the next poll include 'handsesxual', for all of you lonely kids out there that prefer your own personal touch. :v
> tee hee


Hey, it's not my fault I have no one else to touch in a personal way. Where the hell have you been?



TreacleFox said:


> I think your species explains it all. :V


I think _your_ species explains it all. Foxes are supposed to all be gay whores, not huskies.


----------



## ladybluekodiac (Jan 5, 2012)

shteev said:


> HEY, not all Huskies are gay... wait.Yes we are.


So my avatar looks a lot like a husky, but I made it my own little bear. At any rate, I'm straight, not narrow. There is a time and a place for experimenting. So, I got out my lesbiana curiousities in college. Since then, I've been a one man girl.


----------



## Aurus ARK-III (Jan 6, 2012)

So let's do it... Bisexual leaning to homosexual... Yeah, I still feel attracted to women, but I like guys better. It's just I never EVER met a girl whose likes and dislikes matches mine. I'm always looking for someone that likes RPG, games in general, anime, and would be able to help me with my "still-not-existing" game industry. And yes, I like guys much more than I like girls, because (I don't mean to be Sexist), there are only that much girls who are geek gamers or something close to that, and all the girls I met are already taken (and I feel quite jealous of the lucky guys that are their boyfriends).


----------



## Spatel (Jan 6, 2012)

I've actually had the opposite experience. Even though there are proportionally less girls that have the same interests out there, there are 10 times as many datable girls as there are gay/out bi guys, so I end up finding girls that match my personality much more than the guys. 

That said, I've still seen more guys. Asking women out is harder


----------



## Astro_Ferret (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm pretty straight. :u I enjoy penis. Boobs are cool, but I don't particularly enjoy vag, so I'm gonna say straight.


----------



## RattleCan (Jan 13, 2012)

Definitely straight. I'm one of those outdoorsy-hunting-fishing-geeky-gaming girls though, so I'm always surrounded by guys in everything I do anyway. And I love penis


----------



## deadjackal (Jan 13, 2012)

I am gay.


----------



## Kitutal (Jan 17, 2012)

I was asexual, maybe I still am in some way, not sure yet how far I'd feel comfortable taking a physical relationship, that seems to be fading much slower than the other realisation grew back in November. I like men, I like seeing them, I like it when they send me little messages online, with inuendoes and thinly veiled suggestions and compliments and so on, and as of a couple of weeks ago I am pretty sure I would like to be in a long term serious relationship with one. If at all possible, though I'm finding that difficult now.
Only trouble is, (other than the continual lack of such a partner) these constant feelings that I missed out on so much growing up, I hear interesting stories of others first discovering it all (mine, as you can see is boring and overly complicated), I missed years of... well you know, back when I was young, and as yet I haven't even has the chance to tell anyone outside the internet (not that it has made much difference to my life. I bought a mug with flowers on, that's about the biggest change)

Just realised, I never actually answered the question, did I- 'I found myself to be a gay man at age 23, after years of being a proud asexual.'


----------



## Veraan (Jan 17, 2012)

At the age of 10 I started realizing I might be gay. After a while, and a few years later and a few failed relationships (With females might I add) I found myself not being able to feel anything for them. So, I assumed that meant I was gay. And honestly, I have found very few people I like. So, I came to the conclusion that I didn't really need to know right now, I will just wait till I feel something.


----------



## Veraan (Jan 17, 2012)

Gah, it double posted. How do I delete this...?


----------



## kobuzero (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm a lesbian, been in a relationship with my wonderful lady for a little over a year now.


----------



## Yago (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm bisexual.

My gender preference changes like the tides though.


----------



## phasma (Jan 17, 2012)

Hateful Bitch said:


> It is impossible.
> No amount of experience can ever give you the answer.



I could not agree more.


----------



## Caramel_pup (Jan 17, 2012)

I guess I'm bi, but i've never dated another female before and haven't really gotten past second base with one.


----------



## Caramel_pup (Jan 17, 2012)

penis is awesome


----------



## Namba (Jan 17, 2012)

Pretty sure I'm bi. Still partial to the gals, though.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 18, 2012)

why do i bother checking this thread


----------



## deadhead04 (Jan 18, 2012)

gay


----------



## deadhead04 (Jan 18, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> why do i bother checking this thread


why are you asking us


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 18, 2012)

deadhead04 said:


> why are you asking us



the alcohol told me to


----------



## AmplifiedX (Jan 19, 2012)

Bi - Meaning I prefer feminine girly boys over girls 8/10 times depending on their looks and personality. Ive gone out with both and im leaning towards femboys to be honest. Not shemales. Ill still do a hot chick or two when given the chance though.


----------



## Seian Verian (Jan 19, 2012)

Eh... Think I'm probably bi, but with a strong leaning toward gay. I find breasts completely unappealing, and don't really think much of vagina either, while I really like penis. ...Yet, I've still had a few fantasies of females, so I can't say I'm entirely gay.

(Such an odd feeling making my first post in this thread. Just kind of felt like it, I guess? And now to disappear back to lurking.)


----------



## NarNarZombie (Jan 19, 2012)

hetero lol though my mother doesn't believe me -_- lol


----------



## veeno (Jan 19, 2012)

Lesbian


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 19, 2012)

NarNarZombie said:


> hetero lol though my mother doesn't believe me -_- lol



This is a new one.
Why doesn't she believe you? This is interesting to me.

Also, double lol in the same line, are your sides okay?


----------



## General-jwj (Jan 20, 2012)

Hateful Bitch said:


> This is a new one.
> Why doesn't she believe you? This is interesting to me.
> 
> Also, double lol in the same line, are your sides okay?



The same thing happens to me too, dumb as it sounds.

Short version : my parents never saw me with a girl, so they figured I was either wavering between orientations or closet gay. At the very least they think I'm a bi-leaning heterosexual.

Little do they know that I actually just don't give a shit about relationships and am not interested in one.


----------



## Bliss (Jan 20, 2012)

General-jwj said:


> The same thing happens to me too, dumb as it sounds.


It doesn't sound dumb. :V

I'm still money-and-powersexual.


----------



## Kitutal (Jan 20, 2012)

My parents don't know what to make of me, it seems. Though, they are reasonably sure I might end up with a girlfriend one day, at least I think they are, not something we ever talk about. Not even a hint of suspicion with all the pretty flowers and pink clothes and whatever, but then, that's how I have been for years back when I was similarly disinterested in relationships.

I just want to see the looks on their faces when I do bring a boy back with me one day...


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 20, 2012)

General-jwj said:


> Little do they know that I actually just don't give a shit about relationships and am not interested in one.



Get back to us on that. I'm the same pretty much.
"Why always this obsession with love?"

But I'm convinced for now that it's probably just a temporary thing.


----------



## veeno (Jan 20, 2012)

My cousin hates that i am a lesbian.

HATES IT


----------



## Namba (Jan 20, 2012)

For what reason??


----------



## veeno (Jan 20, 2012)

He just thinks that it is stupid for a girl to like a girl.

I have now idea.

I meen he is gay.

So i dont know.


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 20, 2012)

Luti Kriss said:


> For what reason??



He's jealous. :V


----------



## Wreth (Jan 21, 2012)

veeno said:


> My *cousin* hates that i am a lesbian.
> 
> HATES IT





barefootfoof said:


> He's jealous. :V



Ewwwww


----------



## Aleu (Jan 21, 2012)

Wreth said:


> Ewwwww



It's not that bad :/


----------



## veeno (Jan 21, 2012)

Well this got awhward.


----------



## Kuro-Arashi-Ame (Jan 21, 2012)

Im overall straight, but I could be viewed as bi-romantic for when the right kind of girl comes along.  Its complicated sometimes, but still overall, I love dudes.


----------



## Spatel (Jan 21, 2012)

Isn't it about time for a new thread?


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jan 22, 2012)

Captain's Log:

Stardate: Who really gives a fuck?

I've been in this God-forsaken fandom for nearly a year now. Still on the _straight_ and narrow. :V


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 22, 2012)

Spatel said:


> Isn't it about time for a new thread?



What at all would be the point of that?


----------



## The_Mask (Jan 22, 2012)

veeno said:


> He just thinks that it is stupid for a girl to like a girl.
> 
> I have now idea.
> 
> ...



WTF?


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jan 22, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> What at all would be the point of that?



Refresh the poll statistics for all the people that "became gay" after posting that they were some variation of straight when they originally posted. :V


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 22, 2012)

Next thread should be a yes/no poll called "DO YOU LIKE DOOOOODS"


----------



## Bliss (Jan 22, 2012)

Next poll should be public. :3c

*nosynosynose*


----------



## Cain (Jan 22, 2012)

Lizzie said:


> Next poll should be public. :3c
> 
> *nosynosynose*


... But people post their sexuality anyways.

But be welcome to make your own!


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 22, 2012)

Bisexual leaning straight, I suppose. Girls are just too pretty to ignore and might be a healthy alternative, pretty much every guy I've tried to date has been trouble so far. That's not to say I think all guys are dicks, just putting that out there.


----------



## veeno (Jan 22, 2012)

The_Mask said:


> WTF?


I know right?


----------



## Lupo garon (Jan 22, 2012)

Bisexual. split down the middle so to speak.


----------



## Lunar (Jan 22, 2012)

veeno said:


> My cousin hates that i am a lesbian.
> 
> HATES IT



Mine hates it too.  She's all like OHMYGOD SAVANAH YOU ARE GOING TO HELL TO BURN AND PERISH
and I'm like bitch please, I already know I'm going to hell.  Me and Lucifer are good buddies; I've even got my own condo on the Lake of Fire.


----------



## Yago (Jan 23, 2012)

Lunar said:


> Mine hates it too.  She's all like OHMYGOD SAVANAH YOU ARE GOING TO HELL TO BURN AND PERISH
> and I'm like bitch please, I already know I'm going to hell.  Me and Lucifer are good buddies; I've even got my own condo on the Lake of Fire.



I'm tempted to add this to my signature.


----------



## Criminal Scum (Jan 23, 2012)

Lupo garon said:


> Bisexual. split down the middle so to speak.



I'm so sorry. Are you all right? :V

Same for me, but different; I can't explain.


----------



## Spatel (Jan 24, 2012)

I could try...

Girls are sweet, Boys are savory. Why someone would limit themselves to only sweet foods or only savory foods, I will never understand. Cake becomes too cloying after a while, and steak becomes too boring after a while. 

And masturbating forever is like living off of nutrigrain bars and pop tarts exclusively.


----------



## Yago (Jan 24, 2012)

Spatel said:


> I could try...
> 
> Girls are sweet, Boys are savory. Why someone would limit themselves to only sweet foods or only savory foods, I will never understand. Cake becomes too cloying after a while, and steak becomes too boring after a while.
> 
> And masturbating forever is like living off of nutrigrain bars and pop tarts exclusively.



Epic win.


----------



## Cain (Jan 24, 2012)

Spatel said:


> I could try...
> 
> Girls are sweet, Boys are savory. Why someone would limit themselves to only sweet foods or only savory foods, I will never understand. Cake becomes too cloying after a while, and steak becomes too boring after a while.
> 
> And masturbating forever is like living off of nutrigrain bars and pop tarts exclusively.


Hah, what a good euphemism. I agree with this.
But I never get tired of steak. 
Mmm. Salty foods.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 24, 2012)

Spatel said:


> I could try...
> 
> Girls are sweet, Boys are savory. Why someone would limit themselves to only sweet foods or only savory foods, I will never understand. Cake becomes too cloying after a while, and steak becomes too boring after a while.
> 
> And masturbating forever is like living off of nutrigrain bars and pop tarts exclusively.



Maybe I just don't like cake?


----------



## Seian Verian (Jan 24, 2012)

Aleu said:


> Maybe I just don't like cake?



Not liking cake? Pff, you probably just haven't  found the right cake yet.

...Wait, we were speaking metaphorically. ...Still might work


----------



## CrazyLee (Jan 24, 2012)

Maybe I just don't like the steak, either.

And these pop tarts and nutrigrain bars are driving me nuts.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 24, 2012)

Seian Verian said:


> Not liking cake? Pff, you probably just haven't  found the right cake yet.
> 
> ...Wait, we were speaking metaphorically. ...Still might work



I don't care what kind of cake it is. It's still cake.


----------



## Spatel (Jan 24, 2012)

what if it's a cake made of steak?


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 24, 2012)

Spatel said:


> what if it's a cake made of steak?


Or a steak-shaped cake?


----------



## Aleu (Jan 24, 2012)

I just realized something.

Every other thread about anything becomes something sexual.

A sexual thread turns into a metaphorical discussion on cake.

WAT?


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 24, 2012)

Aleu said:


> I just realized something.
> 
> Every other thread about anything becomes something sexual.
> 
> ...


Yarr, we're a funny bunch.


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 24, 2012)

I get all of my nutrients through multivitamins, your sexy arguments are invalid. :v


----------



## KittyJes (Jan 25, 2012)

Ace and engaged =]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 25, 2012)

KittyJes said:


> Ace


I suppose that means 'Asexual'?


----------



## UrineFlamethrower (Jan 25, 2012)

Gay


----------



## Kaibunny94 (Jan 26, 2012)

Iudicium_86 said:


> Homo and fucking love it! >:3


Well said. Well said indeed.


----------



## shadowninja42 (Jan 26, 2012)

So I picked bisexual but lately I've been leaning towards guys/gay porn, I've never been with a guy before though. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Cain (Jan 26, 2012)

shadowninja42 said:


> So I picked bisexual but lately I've been leaning towards guys/gay porn, I've never been with a guy before though. Anyone have any suggestions?


Suggestions for what?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 26, 2012)

shadowninja42 said:


> So I picked bisexual but lately I've been leaning towards guys/gay porn, I've never been with a guy before though. Anyone have any suggestions?


Fuck one.


----------



## Truxi (Jan 26, 2012)

Eeh, for now I'd say I'm still in the process of deciding. Since I'd never felt anything before for either gender, I assumed for the last few years that I was asexual â€” now I've reached the point where I'm about to go to university and become more independent, I've noticed that I rarely feel any sort of attraction to men, but that I wouldn't rule out a relationship with women entirely. But I've never 'felt' anything, if you get my drift.


----------



## Milo (Jan 26, 2012)

gay, but a bit ashamed of my experience around other gay dudes. it's like, most gay guys I got to know in RL, are nympho's.

either that, or I'm a prude. it get's to a point where the guys I'm around, I have to tell them to back the fuck off. 

so I'm like... shamefully gay :V


----------



## MetaBaka (Jan 26, 2012)

i am gay.


----------



## Greyscale (Jan 26, 2012)

^ Thats not being a prude, thats just being normal and not a furfag.

<-- Still homoghey.


----------



## Cain (Jan 28, 2012)

Milo said:


> gay, but a bit ashamed of my experience around other gay dudes. it's like, most gay guys I got to know in RL, are nympho's.
> 
> either that, or I'm a prude. it get's to a point where the guys I'm around, I have to tell them to back the fuck off.
> 
> so I'm like... shamefully gay :V


You aren't as gay without your dolphin avatar :c


----------



## shadowninja42 (Jan 28, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> Suggestions for what?



Umm.. I don't really know where I was going with that. I guess suggestions on how to bag me a man?  lol


----------



## The_Mask (Jan 28, 2012)

shadowninja42 said:


> Umm.. I don't really know where I was going with that. I guess suggestions on how to bag me a man?  lol



1. Buy a 50lb bag of potatoes
2. Empty said bag
3. Throw the bag over targeted man
4. Tie off the bag and take it back to your hideout
5. ????
6. Profit


----------



## shadowninja42 (Jan 28, 2012)

The_Mask said:


> 1. Buy a 50lb bag of potatoes
> 2. Empty said bag
> 3. Throw the bag over targeted man
> 4. Tie off the bag and take it back to your hideout
> ...



Sounds like a great plan! Wanna help me with that? We could bag men for both of us!


----------



## Keeroh (Jan 28, 2012)

Bisexual-leaning-homosexual seems fitting enough. I tend to go under the 'queer' label though, mainly because I have a habit of crossdressing (woop woop, drag kings) or presenting androgynous. 
Sexuality is weird, guys. Really weird.


----------



## veeno (Jan 28, 2012)

Thingymabob said:


> Bisexual-leaning-homosexual seems fitting enough. I tend to go under the 'queer' label though, mainly because I have a habit of crossdressing (woop woop, drag kings) or presenting androgynous.
> Sexuality is weird, guys. Really weird.


Life is weird friend.

Yet we survive it every day.


----------



## shadowninja42 (Jan 28, 2012)

Thingymabob said:


> Bisexual-leaning-homosexual seems fitting enough. I tend to go under the 'queer' label though, mainly because I have a habit of crossdressing (woop woop, drag kings) or presenting androgynous.
> Sexuality is weird, guys. Really weird.



Can I see some of this crossdressing?  sounds awesome lol


----------



## Keeroh (Jan 28, 2012)

shadowninja42 said:


> Can I see some of this crossdressing?  sounds awesome lol



I don't really have any pictures of it, just google "Drag king" and you can probably find some lovely stuff along those lines. It's essentially just dressing like a tomboy, but with chest binding and occasionally fake 5 o'clock shadow. Some folks use a packer, too, but I'm not really at that point yet.


----------



## Cain (Jan 29, 2012)

shadowninja42 said:


> Can I see some of this crossdressing?  sounds awesome lol


It isn't.
It really isn't, unless it's in a good Broadway musical.
Or, if you really do dare, take a peek at some of the older, closed, mugshots threads in Forum Games, and look for a user named Greyscale. He posts so many crossdressing pics I want to puke.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 29, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> It isn't.
> It really isn't, unless it's in a good Broadway musical.
> Or, if you really do dare, take a peek at some of the older, closed, mugshots threads in Forum Games, and look for a user named Greyscale. He posts so many crossdressing pics I want to puke.


What the fuck is it with you and cross dressing?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 29, 2012)

Aleu said:


> What the fuck is it with you and cross dressing?


He can't pull it off.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 29, 2012)

Also, unrelated: Next thread if there is one should be "Do you like dick, vag,personality, nothing, or any combination of those or I AM A DIRTY VIRGIN I WILL INFECT YOU WITH MY VIRGINITY", but probably a catchier title than that.
So that gender doesn't come into it when comparing results. Different perspective.

edit: edit button where art thou


----------



## Cain (Jan 29, 2012)

Aleu said:


> What the fuck is it with you and cross dressing?


I hate it with a passion.


Hateful Bitch said:


> He can't pull it off.


Ha, good one.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm funny.

But really I'm sure people have already pointed out similarities between your crossdressing hatred and homophobia. Just going to remind you that they're still there.


----------



## Seian Verian (Jan 29, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> I hate it with a passion.



...Why? Honestly, I'm curious. I can understand being mildly uncomfortable, maybe, but why do you hate it so much? It's not like they're hurting anyone in any conceivable way.


----------



## Lunar (Jan 29, 2012)

Shoulda waited to vote.  I came out last night, to myself and my friends.


----------



## Keeroh (Jan 29, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> I hate it with a passion.


...Why? Drag kings and queens are having fun, often people around them have fun. I make a pretty passable looking dude if I put some time into it, and even if it wasn't convincing _who cares_?


----------



## Bliss (Jan 29, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> I hate it with a passion.


I'm going to put you into a cute little dress. o3o


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 29, 2012)

Hateful Bitch said:


> Also, unrelated: Next thread if there is one should be "Do you like dick, vag,personality, nothing, or any combination of those or I AM A DIRTY VIRGIN I WILL INFECT YOU WITH MY VIRGINITY", but probably a catchier title than that.
> So that gender doesn't come into it when comparing results. Different perspective.



androphilic/gynephilic


----------



## Namba (Jan 29, 2012)

Lizzie said:


> I'm going to put you into a cute little dress. o3o


Jagged, you know you enjoy it.


----------



## Cain (Jan 29, 2012)

Hateful Bitch said:


> I'm funny.
> 
> But really I'm sure people have already pointed out similarities between your crossdressing hatred and homophobia. Just going to remind you that they're still there.


My cross dressing hatred, has nothing to do with homophobia, I assure you.



Seian Verian said:


> ...Why? Honestly, I'm curious. I can understand being mildly uncomfortable, maybe, but why do you hate it so much? It's not like they're hurting anyone in any conceivable way.


I don't like it, because it's the stereotype lots of non LGBT people place lgbts in. I'm fine with being left well alone, but being placed ino a stereotype of a cross dressing flamer, no thank you.


Thingymabob said:


> ...Why? Drag kings and queens are having fun, often people around them have fun. I make a pretty passable looking dude if I put some time into it, and even if it wasn't convincing _who cares_?


The part about drag isn't the believability of the drag, it might be fantastic or awful, but it's cross dressing, see above reply. I don't like being stereotyped for the same reasons as others, I don't do it, but just because of one thing I'm automatically associated with cross dressing.

@Lizzie
If you put me in a dress I will touch your hair so much.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 29, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> My cross dressing hatred, has nothing to do with homophobia, I assure you.
> 
> 
> I don't like it, because it's the stereotype lots of non LGBT people place lgbts in. I'm fine with being left well alone, but being placed ino a stereotype of a cross dressing flamer, no thank you.
> ...



Just because idiots associate transvestites with the gay community doesn't mean that you have to hate it. Hate the idiots, not cross-dressing.


----------



## Bliss (Jan 29, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> @Lizzie
> If you put me in a dress I will touch your hair so much.


Deal!


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 29, 2012)

Regardless, he is entitled to his opinion. Just because Jagged doesn't like cross-dressing, doesn't mean he hates all the people who do it. :T


----------



## Cain (Jan 29, 2012)

barefootfoof said:


> Regardless, he is entitled to his opinion. Just because Jagged doesn't like cross-dressing, doesn't mean he hates all the people who do it. :T


My 'this' button has disappeared.


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 29, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> My 'this' button has disappeared.



It says that you this'd my comment though :0

While we're on the topic, I am curious of your opinions on ftm cross-dressing, if you'd like to share. c: It seems to be more socially acceptable, but is it still irritating?
Personally, I wear a binder on occasion, mostly only when wearing a sexually-ambiguous costume though. (It makes for a more believable zombie, for one instance.)


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jan 29, 2012)

barefootfoof said:


> It says that you this'd my comment though :0
> 
> While we're on the topic, I am curious of your opinions on ftm cross-dressing, if you'd like to share. c: It seems to be more socially acceptable, but is it still irritating?
> Personally, I wear a binder on occasion, mostly only when wearing a sexually-ambiguous costume though. (It makes for a more believable zombie, for one instance.)



There's no such thing as ftm cross-dressing nowadays, most girls dresses like guys at all times.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 29, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> There's no such thing as ftm cross-dressing nowadays, most girls dresses like guys at all times.



Still cross dressing even if they deny it is.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jan 29, 2012)

Aleu said:


> Still cross dressing even if they deny it is.



It's not cross-dressing if everybody does it, it's just the way women are now, because of feminism.  By wanting to mimic men so much, they somewhat became men, without the only thing that makes a man a man, so now we have a bunch of angry women who hate men because they have a dick and they don't, and who do everything to destroy men (like being angry feminists who whine about everything)


----------



## Aleu (Jan 29, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> It's not cross-dressing if everybody does it, it's just the way women are now, because of feminism.  By wanting to mimic men so much, they somewhat became men, without the only thing that makes a man a man, so now we have a bunch of angry women who hate men because they have a dick and they don't, and who do everything to destroy men (like being angry feminists who whine about everything)





Aleu said:


> Still cross dressing even if they deny it is.



The rest of your post is just ridiculous and wtf.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jan 29, 2012)

Aleu said:


> ridiculous and wtf.



That resumes the modern woman pretty well :V


----------



## Aleu (Jan 29, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> That resumes the modern woman pretty well :V



I didn't know you were a female..


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jan 29, 2012)

Aleu said:


> I didn't know you were a female..



Eh, I'm just bored and typing shit to try and start a debate to kill some time.


----------



## Keeroh (Jan 29, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> There's no such thing as ftm cross-dressing nowadays, most girls dresses like guys at all times.



Putting on jeans and a t-shirt is one thing. Male crossdressing usually involves chest binding and fake facial hair, possibly wigs, occasionally a sock in the trousers. 
Unless I missed some sort of meeting, that's not a typical occurrence amongst ladies as a whole.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jan 29, 2012)

Thingymabob said:


> Putting on jeans and a t-shirt is one thing. Male crossdressing usually involves chest binding and fake facial hair, possibly wigs, occasionally a sock in the trousers.
> Unless I missed some sort of meeting, that's not a typical occurrence amongst ladies as a whole.



Putting on jeans and a t-shirt is enough to be called a cross-dresser.  Going farther than that is just gender-bending and not having enough to have a sex-change surgery.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 29, 2012)

Thingymabob said:


> Putting on jeans and a t-shirt is one thing. Male crossdressing usually involves chest binding and fake facial hair, possibly wigs,* occasionally a sock in the trousers. *
> Unless I missed some sort of meeting, that's not a typical occurrence amongst ladies as a whole.


wat....


----------



## Keeroh (Jan 29, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> Putting on jeans and a t-shirt is enough to be called a cross-dresser.  Going farther than that is just gender-bending and not having enough to have a sex-change surgery.



You're clearly just trawling for some sort of internet spat. No.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jan 29, 2012)

Thingymabob said:


> You're clearly just trawling for some sort of internet spat. No.



Actually, I'm serious on that one.


----------



## Seian Verian (Jan 29, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> Putting on jeans and a t-shirt is enough to be called a cross-dresser.



...Uh. Have you never heard of unisex clothing? Jeans are pretty gender-neutral, and a t-shirt doesn't tend to make people think "THIS IS THE MANLIEST PIECE OF CLOTHING EVER" either.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 29, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> Actually, I'm serious on that one.



And only half right, really. Still cross-dressing but there's not always the desire to get a sex change. Sometimes we just want to look like guys for a bit but not permanently.



Seian Verian said:


> ...Uh. Have you never heard of unisex  clothing? Jeans are pretty gender-neutral, and a t-shirt doesn't tend to  make people think "THIS IS THE MANLIEST PIECE OF CLOTHING EVER"  either.


Jeans aren't gender-neutral.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jan 29, 2012)

Seian Verian said:


> ...Uh. Have you never heard of unisex clothing? Jeans are pretty gender-neutral, and a t-shirt doesn't tend to make people think "THIS IS THE MANLIEST PIECE OF CLOTHING EVER" either.



They're only considered that way since every woman started wearing 'em and forced people to stop saying these were men's clothes ='/



Aleu said:


> And only half right, really. Still cross-dressing  but there's not always the desire to get a sex change. Sometimes we just  want to look like guys for a bit but not permanently.



If you only do it a few times, it's alright.  I'm talking about those who do it every day.


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 29, 2012)

WHAT HAVE I DONE?! D:

Sometimes, I feel safer in public situations if I outwardly appear male, especially in cities where there are lots of people I do not know. It's silly, really, but it's more of a personal security thing than anything.


----------



## Keeroh (Jan 29, 2012)

Aleu said:


> Jeans aren't gender-neutral.



Jeans are gender-neutral for the same reason that heels are considered feminine. They used to be masculine, and over time they shifted based on the general ebb and flow of fashion and society. Saying that it's gender-bending because it used to be that way is exceptionally narrow-minded.


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 29, 2012)

Thingymabob said:


> Jeans are gender-neutral for the same reason that heels are considered feminine. They used to be masculine, and over time they shifted based on the general ebb and flow of fashion and society. Saying that it's gender-bending because it used to be that way is exceptionally narrow-minded.



Eh, to an extent. There are jeans styled specifically for each gender, same goes with high-heeled shoes. Men can wear 1" heeled boots, and not appear to be cross-dressing, but one in boot cut fitted jeans, and rest assured he'll be getting some looks.


----------



## Cain (Jan 30, 2012)

barefootfoof said:


> It says that you this'd my comment though :0
> 
> While we're on the topic, I am curious of your opinions on ftm cross-dressing, if you'd like to share. c: It seems to be more socially acceptable, but is it still irritating?
> Personally, I wear a binder on occasion, mostly only when wearing a sexually-ambiguous costume though. (It makes for a more believable zombie, for one instance.)


FTM Crossdressing, as I've said in DD's what does it mean to be gay/trans, is more socially accepted than MTF. However, there is, of course varying degrees of crossdressing for FTM, whereas MTF crossdressing has a pretty defining line. 
FTM crossdressing starts at not wearing a dress, or skirt, or low-cut top, or a shirt that reveals the stomach (no idea what they're called). For example, a female wearing jeans (not ones specifically styled for women) could be considered minor crossdressing, and a loose-fitting tshirt as well. Moving deeper into FTM crossdressing, you get into the border of regular chest binding, fake facial hair, even stuffing your pants to produce a specific 'bulge' I don't really tolerate.
MTF crossdressing is rather more defined. Anything slightly 'girly' in fashion, such as thin, wide-necked t-shirts and skinny jeans, is just considered as having a slightly 'girly' sense of fashion. But, as soon as you shift into the dresses, skirts, stockings etc, you're a clear MTF crossdresser. This I don't tolerate.
I also hate how that, pretty much universally, that the male LGBT community have been stereotyped to fit under the MTF crossdressing heading.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jan 30, 2012)

barefootfoof said:


> WHAT HAVE I DONE?! D:



You started a debate, and now you have to finish it.  Bwahahahahahah!


----------



## Aleu (Jan 30, 2012)

Thingymabob said:


> Jeans are gender-neutral for the same reason that heels are considered feminine. They used to be masculine, and over time they shifted based on the general ebb and flow of fashion and society. Saying that it's gender-bending because it used to be that way is exceptionally narrow-minded.


I never said it was gender-bending to wear jeans. Just that jeans are normally considered masculine.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 31, 2012)

barefootfoof said:


> Regardless, he is entitled to his opinion. Just because Jagged doesn't like cross-dressing, doesn't mean he hates all the people who do it. :T


Yes it does.


----------



## Cain (Jan 31, 2012)

Hateful Bitch said:


> Yes it does.


No it doesn't.
If I had a friend who crossdressed, which I doubt because its illegal here, I'd be slightly annoyed by it, but we all do have our flaws, and if he's already a fried, I must've overlooked the CDing before.

I really barely give any shits about FTM CDing, MTF annoys me much more.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 31, 2012)

You think they'd be flawed that's the same as dislike.


----------



## Cain (Jan 31, 2012)

Hateful Bitch said:


> You think they'd be flawed that's the same as dislike.


But not the same as hate.
Look, just because I have a strong distaste for something, and my friend has/does that dislike, I overlook the dislike and focus on the positive aspects about him/her, else thy wouldn't be my friend.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 31, 2012)

It shows hatred for the person, as well as the fact that you think dressing as a woman is shameful and therefore believe it's shameful to be a woman, so therefore you hate women and believe that men are better than woman.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't dislike women or gays (evident that by the fact that I like dudes and my best friends happen to be female), but I do dislike floweryness and flamboyance in general. It's not like I feel hatred or digust towards those who do have such traits, not at all, it's just that the trait isn't one that pleases me or falls into e.g. preference of partner. That doesn't make me homophobic or sexist. It's one of those traits that can be found in either gender. Masculinity and femininiminity can be found in hugely varying amounts in individuals of both genders.

Another outside example, a black dude can be an absolute asshole and I'll dislike him cos he's an asshole. Doesn't make me a racist, it means I just don't like assholes. But if I assumed assholism as a black trait, THAT would be racist.

I think that labelling it as either a female/gay trait is the sexist/homophobic part, not the dislike for the personality trait itself.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 31, 2012)

Just because he hates gender bending doesn't mean he should hate trannies. Openly calling them awful is pretty mean really. Calling them out on their life choices, just to let it be known that you don't like it isn't particularly nice okay. I wouldn't suddenly just go "I don't like goths" because goths are people too.

He shows contempt for trannies he hates trannies he hates women he hates his friends he hates life.
It all adds up in the end.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Jan 31, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> But not the same as hate.
> Look, just because I have a strong distaste for something, and my friend has/does that dislike, I overlook the dislike and focus on the positive aspects about him/her, else thy wouldn't be my friend.



Yeah so you may dislike it but at lease be a little bit supportive of your friend. Even if you don't like it show at least some interest in it and learn a lot about it if you don't know about it. Even that little bit of support can make a difference to a friend. If you already have done these things then disregard this statement.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 31, 2012)

teto

teto you need to stop ):


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 31, 2012)

</3

Back to reality, why hasn't this thread been remade yet.
Weren't you all discussing that a few pages back.


----------



## veeno (Jan 31, 2012)

Hateful Bitch said:


> </3
> 
> Back to reality, why hasn't this thread been remade yet.
> Weren't you all discussing that a few pages back.


Why does it need a remake?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 31, 2012)

veeno said:


> Why does it need a remake?


Because pansexuality is still in the poll.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 31, 2012)

can i remake it with the option "i only have sex with crossdressers"


----------



## Cain (Jan 31, 2012)

Hateful Bitch said:


> It shows hatred for the person, as well as the fact that you think dressing as a woman is shameful and therefore believe it's shameful to be a woman, so therefore you hate women and believe that men are better than woman.


What?
No!
I think purposefully dressing as the other sex, especially males, is downright redundant and stupid. Not 'wrong'. Just because mtf cders dress up as women, does not mean I hate women. The action is the thing that annoys me, not the person that the crossdresser is aiming to look like, as they have no real part of it. Therefore, I do not hate women, nor think it is shameful to be a woman, rather than a male attempting to appear like a woman.
Stop twisting my words.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 31, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> What?
> No!
> I think purposefully dressing as the other sex, especially males, is downright redundant and stupid. Not 'wrong'. Just because mtf cders dress up as women, does not mean I hate women. The action is the thing that annoys me, not the person that the crossdresser is aiming to look like, as they have no real part of it. Therefore, I do not hate women, nor think it is shameful to be a woman, rather than a male attempting to appear like a woman.
> Stop twisting my words.



How is it redundant for a male to cross-dress as a female?


----------



## Xash (Jan 31, 2012)

gayer then a rainbow :3


----------



## The_Mask (Feb 1, 2012)

Xash said:


> gayer then a rainbow :3



High-five! :V


----------



## Xash (Feb 1, 2012)

The_Mask said:


> High-five! :V



hehe X3 *high-paws*


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 1, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> What?
> No!
> I think purposefully dressing as the other sex, especially males, is downright redundant and stupid. Not 'wrong'. Just because mtf cders dress up as women, does not mean I hate women. The action is the thing that annoys me, not the person that the crossdresser is aiming to look like, as they have no real part of it. Therefore, I do not hate women, nor think it is shameful to be a woman, rather than a male attempting to appear like a woman.
> Stop twisting my words.



Sorry, I'll stop playing around >: Joke's going on for too long.
But yeah, your dislike makes sense to you, it doesn't have to make sense to me or anybody else.
You're rational enough to not let that ruin your opinion of someone, and that's really all that matters.

Now let us embrace as the argument draws to a close.

Still don't get why you can't find this sexy though.


----------



## Cain (Feb 1, 2012)

Aleu said:


> How is it redundant for a male to cross-dress as a female?


It seems redundant because you're purpousefully dressing up as/aiming to look like/disguising yourself as the other sex. Which makes no sense to me



Hateful Bitch said:


> Sorry, I'll stop playing around >: Joke's going on for too long.
> But yeah, your dislike makes sense to you, it doesn't have to make sense to me or anybody else.
> You're rational enough to not let that ruin your opinion of someone, and that's really all that matters.
> 
> ...


Thank you.
Lucky, because I was running out of arguments :V

Oh murr that pic is so sexy now my entire argument is invalid.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 1, 2012)

Hateful Bitch said:


> Still don't get why you can't find this sexy though.



Meth's a hell of a drug


----------



## Aleu (Feb 1, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> It seems redundant because you're purpousefully dressing up as/aiming to look like/disguising yourself as the other sex. Which makes no sense to me



Do you even know what redundant means?


----------



## The_Mask (Feb 1, 2012)

Hateful Bitch said:


> Still don't get why you can't find this sexy though.



Excuse me, hyperventilating from laughter.


----------



## General-jwj (Feb 1, 2012)

Oooh watch out when you're talking about 'dem gender identity issues Jaggy, I know from experience in other forums that talking about that without being dead knowledgeable on the matter _and _being in for the kill will get you torn to pieces or nagged to death in seconds.

Hell I got pestered for half an hour just because that I said as a straight heterosexual person that identifies with their sex of birth (and without any additional knowledge on the matter) I just couldn't grasp the concept of people rejecting their gender of birth and genderqueers and whatnot. Shit got nasty everyone was on my case. And it was a forum about a damn webcomic for chrissakes! People need to chill on the matter.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 1, 2012)

I hate you for the sole reason that you hate people for sole reasons.


----------



## Spatel (Feb 1, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> What?
> No!
> I think purposefully dressing as the other sex, especially males, is downright redundant and stupid. Not 'wrong'. Just because mtf cders dress up as women, does not mean I hate women. The action is the thing that annoys me, not the person that the crossdresser is aiming to look like, as they have no real part of it. Therefore, I do not hate women, nor think it is shameful to be a woman, rather than a male attempting to appear like a woman.
> Stop twisting my words.



I find it hot, but only if boyish looking guys or androgynous guys do it. When an extremely male-featured man crossdresses (like the image above) it looks comical.


----------



## Cain (Feb 1, 2012)

Aleu said:


> Do you even know what redundant means?


It's a synonym for unnecessary.


----------



## CrazyLee (Feb 1, 2012)

Hateful Bitch said:


> Still don't get why you can't find this sexy though.


Because it's Iggy Pop. :V

Also, I'm not exactly sure why we need "cross-dressing". In an ideal world all clothing should be gender-neutral instead of being something that only a man or woman would wear. But then again certain clothing types tend to fit one gender better than another or give more room for wide hips and boobs, so I doubt that's going to happen.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 1, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> It's a synonym for unnecessary.



No, it means repetitive.


----------



## Cain (Feb 1, 2012)

Aleu said:


> No, it means repetitive.


Okay, I'm sorry if my wrong choice of vocabulary affected your understanding of the point I was trying to make/get across.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 2, 2012)

You're both right!!
Repetitive and therefore unnecessary.

Shake hands and laugh heartily.


One day I will dress up like a Japanese schoolgirl and sneak into your house.


----------



## eversleep (Feb 2, 2012)

This question has probably been asked/answered already but I am not gonna look through 46 pages of this shit.

How come when a man who was formerly known as straight comes out and says he's gay, everyone believes him, but if a guy who is known to be gay says he's straight, no one believes him?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 2, 2012)

eversleep said:


> This question has probably been asked/answered already but I am not gonna look through 46 pages of this shit.
> 
> How come when a man who was formerly known as straight comes out and says he's gay, everyone believes him, but if a guy who is known to be gay says he's straight, no one believes him?



He is tainted. He can never go back.

But really, I've never seen this situation and didn't even think it happened.

Maybe the fact that you come out as gay makes your sexuality a defining factor of your character, whereas if you're straight, that's always been assumed and so it's never really something people define you as. A gay man will always be thought of as a gay man, whereas a straight man is whatever else he is, and sexuality doesn't really come into how people see him.

And so a gay person coming out as straight obscures people's idea of the person, whereas a straight person coming out as gay just adds a new detail. Harder to take away than to add something.

Maybe.


----------



## Bishoop (Feb 2, 2012)

Bi leaning towards straight.
I can hit the sack with both genders, I find both experiences equally good, in each its own way.

Where I lean against the straight side is with kissing.
Kissing with a guy just feels, out of place.


----------



## Spatel (Feb 2, 2012)

That's just internalized homophobia and anxiety. Lotta bi guys have that problem at first. You'll get over it.


----------



## Cain (Feb 2, 2012)

Hateful Bitch said:


> You're both right!!
> Repetitive and therefore unnecessary.
> 
> Shake hands and laugh heartily.
> ...



D:
I do not want japanese schoolgirl lassie in my house. Although I will probably snuggle your thick collie fur.


----------



## Milo (Feb 2, 2012)

Hateful Bitch said:


> He is tainted. He can never go back.
> 
> But really, I've never seen this situation and didn't even think it happened.
> 
> ...



not to mention, that's something you do when you're 15 and jump the gun with your sexuality. when you're like, 20, it's a little more obscure because that's when you settle in with your own way of life. 

if some 15 year old kid went from gay to straight, I'd just go "eh, nothing new" but if it were an adult, it's more "you've had a while to think about this, and you're just NOW realizing this?"

if it helps, I rarely believe anyone who goes from straight, to gay. usually it's like a straight to bi with a one or two year wait before he goes to gay. you don't usually just go from straight, to gay. that's weird, and I judge people for doing that. judge judge judge


----------



## Spatel (Feb 2, 2012)

> This question has probably been asked/answered already but I am not gonna look through 46 pages of this shit.
> 
> How come when a man who was formerly known as straight comes out and  says he's gay, everyone believes him, but if a guy who is known to be  gay says he's straight, no one believes him?



The real reason I think is complicated, but for simplicity I'll say homophobia. It's a sort of "what the hell are you doing with women, you queer? Stay away from them, they're mine!" attitude that insecure homophobic straight guys project. 

Personally I think it goes beyond homophobia and delves into sexism. Male sexuality is seen as basically servicing a woman. If a man cannot perform for a woman, he is emasculated. I could go on a pretty huge rant here but I'll save it for when I'm not at work.



Hateful Bitch said:


> But really, I've never seen this situation and didn't even think it happened.



You're serious? Happens all the time. Happened earlier in this thread IIRC.



Milo said:


> not to mention, that's something you do when you're  15 and jump the gun with your sexuality. when you're like, 20, it's a  little more obscure because that's when you settle in with your own way  of life.
> 
> if some 15 year old kid went from gay to straight, I'd just go "eh,  nothing new" but if it were an adult, it's more "you've had a while to  think about this, and you're just NOW realizing this?"
> 
> if it helps, I rarely believe anyone who goes from straight, to gay.  usually it's like a straight to bi with a one or two year wait before he  goes to gay. you don't usually just go from straight, to gay. that's  weird, and I judge people for doing that. judge judge judge



Gay to straight directly never happens. It's always gay to bi to straight. As for the reverse, when a straight man suddenly identifies as gay, it's because he knew he was gay and he was in the closet. There's no reason to closet yourself if you're straight though, so gay-identified men who shift in that direction are simply identifying as what they *think* they are. It can be quite complicated though.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 2, 2012)

eversleep said:


> This question has probably been asked/answered already but I am not gonna look through 46 pages of this shit.
> 
> How come when a man who was formerly known as straight comes out and says he's gay, everyone believes him, but if a guy who is known to be gay says he's straight, no one believes him?


What the fuck have you been smoking? When kids come out to their parents as gay, the parents are in denial a lot of the time.


----------



## veeno (Feb 2, 2012)

Aleu said:


> What the fuck have you been smoking? When kids come out to their parents as gay, the parents are in denial a lot of the time.


Really?

My mom yelled and threw a bottle at me when i tolled her i was a lesbian.


----------



## Yago (Feb 2, 2012)

veeno said:


> Really?
> 
> My mom yelled and threw a bottle at me when i tolled her i was a lesbian.



Huh. I'd expect a similar or more violent reaction from my father is he knew I was bisexual. (Though I no longer talk to him).

My mom I think would be alright with it... but I'm not about to test the water.


----------



## veeno (Feb 2, 2012)

Yago said:


> Huh. I'd expect a similar or more violent reaction from my father is he knew I was bisexual. (Though I no longer talk to him).
> 
> My mom I think would be alright with it... but I'm not about to test the water.


My mom was a alcoholic bitch.

She did not love me very much.

She said i was and accident.

That is why she did that.


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Feb 2, 2012)

Straight like a ruler.


----------



## veeno (Feb 2, 2012)

NEStalgia Fox said:


> Straight like a ruler.


They have those bendy rubber rulers V:


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Feb 2, 2012)

veeno said:


> They have those bendy rubber rulers V:


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 2, 2012)

veeno said:


> They have those bendy rubber rulers V:


And then there's this one.


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Feb 2, 2012)

You are tearing me apart bendy and rainbow rulers! D:


----------



## veeno (Feb 2, 2012)

NEStalgia Fox said:


> You are tearing me apart bendy and rainbow rulers! D:


I is sorry.

Do you forgives me?


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Feb 2, 2012)

veeno said:


> I is sorry.
> 
> Do you forgives me?


It's ok.  

Just replying to jokes with another joke.


----------



## The_Mask (Feb 3, 2012)

I want said ruler. It looks awesome.


----------



## Yago (Feb 3, 2012)

veeno said:


> My mom was a alcoholic bitch.
> 
> She did not love me very much.
> 
> ...



Yeouch. Sorry . I know what worthless jerk parents are like. I've had a few.


----------



## Cain (Feb 3, 2012)

TechnoGypsy said:


> And then there's this one.


Now I know what to make for my DT GCSEs.
:V
lol jks, I'm going to make a companion cube.


----------



## GetsurouTaiyou (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm 100% homosexual. Love men <3


----------



## veeno (Feb 4, 2012)

Yago said:


> Yeouch. Sorry



It does not hurt much.


----------



## Yago (Feb 4, 2012)

GetsurouTaiyou said:


> I'm 100% homosexual. Love men <3



Nice avatar.




veeno said:


> It does not hurt much.



I understand that. You'd think I"d be upset about not talkign to my father anymore, I really dont' care. Actually, my house is more stable now, and I"m happier.


----------



## Bornes (Feb 5, 2012)

pan = fake?
If we're going to be ridiculously opinionated, I'd like to rewrite the poll as such:

- Heterosexual (good answer)
- Bisexual (fake)
- Bisexual leaning toward heterosexual (Barsexual)
- Bisexual leaning toward homosexual (gay)
- Homosexual (fag)
- Pansexual (fake)
- Omnisexual (more fake)
- Asexual (go kill yourself)
- Yiffy

That aside.

I'm a transman. I used to call myself a straight guy, since I physically like women. But I'm emotionally attracted to men. On the interim I just call myself bi to get over the immense confusion (especially since I've only had sex with dudes; only dated girls). Maybe I'm a straight "female"? I think sexuality is too hard to define and everyone should just intrinsically like everyone. Lines should only be drawn to the "Reproduction" category.

We should call people who are physically able to reproduce breeders, they can be of the breeder sexuality. Everyone else can just go fuck themselves (and other nonbreeders). 

:V


----------



## eversleep (Feb 5, 2012)

Bornes said:


> We should call people who are physically able to reproduce breeders, they can be of the breeder sexuality. Everyone else can just go fuck themselves (and other nonbreeders).


"Breeding" is also the word for a fetish though, and "breeders" are persons who participate in it. >.>


----------



## Aleu (Feb 5, 2012)

Bornes said:


> We should call people who are physically able to reproduce breeders, they can be of the breeder sexuality. Everyone else can just go fuck themselves (and other nonbreeders).
> 
> :V


What about those that are physically able yet refuse?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 5, 2012)

Aleu said:


> What about those that are physically able yet refuse?


You give 'em pills and they will breed


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 5, 2012)

Bornes said:


> pan = fake?



Let me explain by turning your own words against you.



Bornes said:


> That aside.
> 
> I'm a transman. I used to call myself a straight guy, since I physically like women. But I'm emotionally attracted to men. On the interim I just call myself bi to get over the immense confusion (especially since I've only had sex with dudes; only dated girls). Maybe I'm a straight "female"? I think sexuality is too hard to define and everyone should just intrinsically like everyone. Lines should only be drawn to the "Reproduction" category.



See? It's all really confusing and unnecessary and nobody can understand. Therefore pansexuality shouldn't be counted as a sexuality.

And you also seem confused by what you are. And this shows that you've just resorted to a cop out sexuality to cover everything, because nobody knows what it is so it can be whatever you want it to be. This is exactly what pansexuality is! A cop out sexuality for confused people to claim to avoid being piled in with stereotypes they don't like.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 5, 2012)

asexual doesn't seem all that complicated to me

if you don't like sex with ANYONE, then you're asexual. that's pretty much the gist of it ri
cuz it'd be easier to say that then try to explain "i don't have a sexuality"
meanwhile pansexual is bisexual, get over it


----------



## eversleep (Feb 5, 2012)

Gavrill said:


> asexual doesn't seem all that complicated to me
> 
> if you don't like sex with ANYONE, then you're asexual. that's pretty much the gist of it ri
> cuz it'd be easier to say that then try to explain "i don't have a sexuality"
> meanwhile pansexual is bisexual, get over it


What I've always thought was that bi was stictly males and females, while pan included things that might not be considered one or the other. So it's like bi 2.0.


----------



## Bornes (Feb 5, 2012)

Hateful Bitch said:


> See? It's all really confusing and unnecessary and nobody can understand. Therefore pansexuality shouldn't be counted as a sexuality.
> 
> And you also seem confused by what you are. And this shows that you've just resorted to a cop out sexuality to cover everything, because nobody knows what it is so it can be whatever you want it to be. This is exactly what pansexuality is! A cop out sexuality for confused people to claim to avoid being piled in with stereotypes they don't like.



I don't know if you're being sarcastic or not, but I like your thinking.

@Gavril & eversleep
Pan is supposed to be "based on personality" so gender doesn't matter. So pans would, in theory, like everyone, including intersexed, agender, etc. 
Bisexual implies only male and female.
Asexual implies no sexual attraction.

However the people within these labels often fight about what the labels mean. There are pans who won't date some trans, there's bis who don't really see gender either, there are asexuals who masturbate, or who have sex for their partner, etc., etc.
Everything is muddled.

Though pan vs bi seems to be the current trend. It really does sum up to "I'm too cool to call myself bi, so I'll call myself something else instead". 
Well, that's how I see it anyway.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 5, 2012)

Bisexual implies male and female - and maybe you're forgetting there are people who identify as male and female as well who are not necessarily biologically male or biologically female.
Why explain pan when you can just say "I'm bi and don't care about what genitals you have all that much"
because it's the same thing
really

Pan is just complicating it to me, especially if you're describing it to someone who isn't aware of these newer labels. 
Kind of like you can explain being genderqueer to someone who hasn't heard of it as "I don't care if you call me a girl or a dude". There's just so many simpler ways to go about it.


----------



## Bornes (Feb 5, 2012)

Gavrill said:


> words


Exactly.
I don't even bother explaining what being trans means anymore (in real life). I don't even tell people I'm trans. I just go "Hey, I look like a dude and people are going to call me a dude. Let's not make it a huge scene and just roll with it, ok? It's easier and I dislike conflict."
It's a bit wordier than "Hey I am gonna get a sex change later lol"  but far more acceptable to society, apparently.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 5, 2012)

Bornes said:


> I don't know if you're being sarcastic or not, but I like your thinking.
> 
> @Gavril & eversleep
> *Pan is supposed to be "based on personality" *so gender doesn't matter. So pans would, in theory, like everyone, including intersexed, agender, etc.
> ...



Implying that other orientations are somehow shallow/only care about the naughty bits. This is why pansexuals can't have nice things. 

Really the only difference between a bisexual and a pansexual would be attraction to those of indeterminate/other/no gender/sex, and considering that sexuality not clear-cut by it's very nature, that's not a huge distinction to make. What about men who only like men and hermaphrodites, but not women? Do they get their own category?


----------



## Cain (Feb 5, 2012)

Why does this thread gather so many arguments?


----------



## Dragonfurry (Feb 5, 2012)

Is the OP considering making a new poll?


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 5, 2012)

Dragonfurry said:


> Is the OP considering making a new poll?



Why would they do that though? I mean, yeah there's a fake sexuality up there, but look how many people have voted. It'd kinda just be dumping data.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 5, 2012)

The amount of people that think pansexual is fake just because they don't understand it makes me facepalm. Just because you don't understand it doesn't mean it's fake. A lot of people still don't understand bisexuality so does that mean it's fake as well? Pansexuality includes those who are intersexed/trans.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 5, 2012)

Aleu said:


> The amount of people that think pansexual is fake just because they don't understand it makes me facepalm. Just because you don't understand it doesn't mean it's fake. A lot of people still don't understand bisexuality so does that mean it's fake as well? Pansexuality includes those who are intersexed/trans.



We understand it just fine. We just don't think that that warrants it's own category.


----------



## Onnes (Feb 5, 2012)

Aleu said:


> The amount of people that think pansexual is fake just because they don't understand it makes me facepalm. Just because you don't understand it doesn't mean it's fake. A lot of people still don't understand bisexuality so does that mean it's fake as well? Pansexuality includes those who are intersexed/trans.



But many would disagree with the assertion that bisexuality excludes interex/trans. That's sort of the problem: for pansexuality to mean anything people would have to change how they define bisexuality. Until definitions are agreed upon the distinction between bisexuality and pansexuality in polling is meaningless, since you don't know what definition a respondent is assuming.


----------



## Spatel (Feb 6, 2012)

Look, this is all very simple. Bisexual means an attraction to the spectrum of features from male to female, which includes intersex or non-gender-identified persons. Pansexual is a redundant term unless aliens land on earth.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 6, 2012)

plus if you're bisexual and _don't _â€‹like trans* or intersex or genderqueer or whatever people - you can just say so.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Feb 6, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> Why would they do that though? I mean, yeah there's a fake sexuality up there, but look how many people have voted. It'd kinda just be dumping data.



Simply for data purposes. Considering how old this poll is and how many new members have come on to FaF, how many people may have found out something different about their sexuality, and how a lot of these numbers could have changed I say we need a new poll. But hey I am still kinda of a noob here and I may not know much about how things work here so just take this as a suggestion.

Plus if you are concerned about the loss of data have the OP or someone else take a screenshot of the poll before they lock it or delete it if they so choose to start a new poll.


----------



## Tao (Feb 6, 2012)

i like the sex


----------



## Brendon Flannigan (Feb 7, 2012)

gay


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 7, 2012)

Gavrill said:


> plus if you're bisexual and _don't _â€‹like trans* or intersex or genderqueer or whatever people - you can just say so.


I like the "just say so" thing for most things. Hate labels in general, unless there's a label for every possibility. And when it comes to sexuality, if you label everything there's just far too many labels.

Ideally the world would work where everybody is assumed to like anyone. And if someone asks you out, you say yes or you say no. Simple as. Pretty much how I'd like to live. At this point I'm beyond caring what my label is. So I just tell everybody I don't know.


----------



## Semisar (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm not immediately attracted to much, but can be attracted to someone if I know and love them. However, I'm not immediately attracted to any humans, like, I've never looked at any human and thought, "I'd f**k that bitch". So this could be asexual, but there is a small handful of creatures I am immediately attracted to, and as said I can be attracted to someone if I'm close enough with them, so maybe not. I've been told I fit under the pansexual category best, which I guess I do, but I do think this is a lame cop out/catch all, so it pains me to admit it.


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Feb 12, 2012)

I am leaning toward Asexuality.


----------



## eversleep (Feb 12, 2012)

Andy Dingo Wolf said:


> I am leaning toward Asexuality.


Good! I wish I could say that. Love and sex suck.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 12, 2012)

eversleep said:


> Good! I wish I could say that. Love and sex suck.



-facepalms-
Asexuality doesn't mean that they can't love people. Just that they're not sexually attracted to anything.


----------



## eversleep (Feb 12, 2012)

Aleu said:


> -facepalms-
> Asexuality doesn't mean that they can't love people. Just that they're not sexually attracted to anything.


Ugh that reminds me, I know people who are like "I'm asexual but homo-romantic". 
Now, if a guy was anti-sex religious or something, but married a girl, he'd be considered straight, regardless or whether he considered himself "hetero_sexual_" or not.
These "asexual but homo-romantic" people are just trying to dodge the "gay" label. Hipsters much? Maybe. I can't say I exactly blame them, but if a guy dates a guy, regardless of if there's sex involved or not, you know everyone's gonna consider him gay. So just say "gay" and don't beat around the fucking bush.
End rant.


----------



## Sexto Gato (Feb 13, 2012)

It's really hard to say it right. I am bisexual when it comes to attractedness, yet I am homosexual when it comes to finding a intimate lover. I don't know why that is. :<


----------



## Tha_Pig (Feb 13, 2012)

Where is the _*"I don't believe in sexual orientations"*_ option?


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Feb 13, 2012)

Tha_Pig said:


> Where is the _*"I don't believe in sexual orientations"*_ option?



Under "Pansexual."



eversleep said:


> Good! I wish I could say that. Love and sex suck.





eversleep said:


> Ugh that reminds me, I know people who are like "I'm asexual but homo-romantic".
> Now, if a guy was anti-sex religious or something, but married a girl,  he'd be considered straight, regardless or whether he considered himself  "hetero_sexual_" or not.
> These "asexual but homo-romantic" people are just trying to dodge the  "gay" label. Hipsters much? Maybe. I can't say I exactly blame them, but  if a guy dates a guy, regardless of if there's sex involved or not, you  know everyone's gonna consider him gay. So just say "gay" and don't  beat around the fucking bush.
> End rant.



Wha... what the fuck... I don't even... what the fuck is this?

I am at such a loss for words right now.  >_<


----------



## Semisar (Feb 13, 2012)

Sexto Gato said:


> It's really hard to say it right. I am bisexual when it comes to attractedness, yet I am homosexual when it comes to finding a intimate lover. I don't know why that is. :<



because bitches be crazy? But in all seriousness you just haven't met a right girl then. Unfortunately when I think I have I get put in the friend zone real hard.


----------



## Cain (Feb 13, 2012)

'Tha fuck is "homo-romantic"?


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Feb 13, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> 'Tha fuck is "homo-romantic"?


Romantic (as opposed to sexual) feelings toward someone of the same sex, I think.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 13, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> 'Tha fuck is "homo-romantic"?


A new Lady Gaga song.
---
I'm still bisexual, leaning more towards women.


----------



## Cain (Feb 13, 2012)

Andy Dingo Wolf said:


> Romantic (as opposed to sexual) feelings toward someone of the same sex, I think.


Oh brilliant, another word to describe one's possible sexuality.

So now I'm Bisexual Homo-Romantic.
Now ain't that a mouthful.


----------



## Xahvi (Feb 13, 2012)

I guess it would be appropriate my first post says homodog.


----------



## kevin22-pandaheart (Feb 13, 2012)

Bi bi bi :B
Which reminds me of: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHAlzNB1-Cw


----------



## eversleep (Feb 13, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> Oh brilliant, another word to describe one's possible sexuality.
> 
> So now I'm Bisexual Homo-Romantic.
> Now ain't that a mouthful.


It's just people who don't want to label as "gay". As I said, they say "asexual" because they don't have sex, even though they have romance with the same gender. So they are gay they just don't want to admit it.


----------



## LuckyLiolf (Feb 13, 2012)

I can't help but laugh at a thread about sexul orientation was started by a 'Hateful Bitch' xD

GAY ALL THE WAY <3


----------



## Spatel (Feb 13, 2012)

eversleep said:


> Ugh that reminds me, I know people who are like "I'm asexual but homo-romantic".
> Now, if a guy was anti-sex religious or something, but married a girl, he'd be considered straight, regardless or whether he considered himself "hetero_sexual_" or not.
> These "asexual but homo-romantic" people are just trying to dodge the "gay" label. Hipsters much? Maybe. I can't say I exactly blame them, but *if a guy dates a guy, regardless of if there's sex involved or not, you know everyone's gonna consider him gay.* So just say "gay" and don't beat around the fucking bush.
> End rant.


Two guys dating are not necessarily gay. They could be bisexual.

I find it interesting you'd take the position that "asexual but homo-romantic" people are dodging the gay label. Why? Asexuality is seen in a much more negative light than homosexuality. Why would someone avoid a label by hiding behind an even worse label?

I think you've got it completely arse backwards. They're asexuals who are trying to not look lame. Going gay gets you hipster cred in more progressive circles. At the end of the day though, their lack of interest in sex or real attraction to the same sex gives them away.


----------



## eversleep (Feb 13, 2012)

Spatel said:


> Two guys dating are not necessarily gay. They could be bisexual.
> 
> I find it interesting you'd take the position that "asexual but homo-romantic" people are dodging the gay label. Why? Asexuality is seen in a much more negative light than homosexuality. Why would someone avoid a label by hiding behind an even worse label?
> 
> I think you've got it completely arse backwards. They're asexuals who are trying to not look lame. Going gay gets you hipster cred in more progressive circles. At the end of the day though, their lack of interest in sex or real attraction to the same sex gives them away.


Where the fuck do you live where all of this is true?

Most people I talk to would rather deal with asexuals than homogays. If you say you're asexual here, people may look at you strangely, but that's it. If you say you're gay, everyone hates you. It does not get you "hipster cred". Hell, I think asexuals would get more of that than a faggot would.

Although some people think that nobody is asexual, and that people who claim to be are just saying that as an excuse why they haven't dated, when in reality they're just gay but don't want to admit to it. I don't blame them, I wouldn't want to be associated with most gays either.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 13, 2012)

eversleep said:


> Where the fuck do you live where all of this is true?
> 
> Most people I talk to would rather deal with asexuals than homogays. If you say you're asexual here, people may look at you strangely, but that's it. If you say you're gay, everyone hates you. It does not get you "hipster cred". Hell, I think asexuals would get more of that than a faggot would.
> 
> Although some people think that nobody is asexual, and that people who claim to be are just saying that as an excuse why they haven't dated, when in reality they're just gay but don't want to admit to it. I don't blame them, I wouldn't want to be associated with most gays either.



So basically if everyone hates gays where you are, it can't possibly be anything but true in every other place in the world.

Ok.


----------



## Cain (Feb 13, 2012)

Gibby said:


> So basically if everyone hates gays where you are, it can't possibly be anything but true in every other place in the world.
> 
> Ok.


He's right about here.


----------



## Spatel (Feb 13, 2012)

eversleep said:


> Where the fuck do you live where all of this is true?



I live in a progressive enclave (the triangle) in a conservative southern state in the US (North Carolina). If you are gay here, nobody gives a fuck. Asexuality is less well-known. It will be tolerated, but you have to be prepared to argue about the legitimacy of your sexual orientation for the rest of your life. It probably would be easier to just say you're gay and never date anybody. 



> Most people I talk to would rather deal with asexuals than homogays. If you say you're asexual here, people may look at you strangely, but that's it. If you say you're gay, everyone hates you. It does not get you "hipster cred". Hell, I think asexuals would get more of that than a faggot would.



In the furry community, being gay is definitely more of an asset than a liability.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Feb 13, 2012)

eversleep said:


> Where the fuck do you live where all of this is true?
> 
> Most people I talk to would rather deal with asexuals than homogays. If you say you're asexual here, people may look at you strangely, but that's it. If you say you're gay, everyone hates you. It does not get you "hipster cred". Hell, I think asexuals would get more of that than a faggot would.
> 
> Although some people think that nobody is asexual, and that people who claim to be are just saying that as an excuse why they haven't dated, when in reality they're just gay but don't want to admit to it. I don't blame them, I wouldn't want to be associated with most gays either.



My God, let the unjustified butthurt run through you. 

I don't know how many times I've had to say this to someone, but the place where you live is likely different than where other people live. Just because people would rather deal with asexuals over gays doesn't mean that this is true elsewhere in the US, or even within your state. It's best just to assume that people use these labels as a way to more clearly define their perceived relationship with other people. Hell, if someone wanted to dodge the gay label, they could just stay in the closet and say that they're currently single; there really isn't any need in today's society to make up weird labels like "Asexual Homo-romantic" unless you really feel that's really the way that you view yourself in relation to others. Hell, if some ignorant fuck like you came along and heard this bizarre title, would they be any more inclined to take them at their word than just calling them "gay?" Probably not. I agree that it's probably overly complicated, but I doubt someone would go to the trouble of labeling themselves as such if they were just trying to avoid a label most would just tack on them anyway. >_>


----------



## Fenrari (Feb 13, 2012)

I'd like to believe that everyone is figuring themselves out. That no one is truly sure of themselves. 

Which isn't to say that people don't lean one way or another, it's more of me saying that the view point is an evolving.


----------



## shteev (Feb 13, 2012)

eversleep said:


> Hell, I think asexuals would get more of that than a *faggot* would.



You just love that word, don't you?


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 13, 2012)

> Why? Asexuality is seen in a much more negative light than homosexuality.


I dunno. People certainly find it to be more unusual, and do often question the legitimacy of it, but it's rarely seen in a more negative light than homosexuality. At least, very few, if any, asexuals have experienced a hate crime. I've certainly never heard of this happening. 



eversleep said:


> Although some people think that nobody is asexual, and that people who  claim to be are just saying that as an excuse why they haven't dated,  when in reality they're just gay but don't want to admit to it. I don't  blame them, I wouldn't want to be associated with most gays  either.


Well........



Spatel said:


> Asexuality is less well-known. It will be tolerated, but you have to be prepared to argue about the legitimacy of your sexual orientation for the rest of your life.


This is true, for the most part.


----------



## mzzazn (Feb 14, 2012)

I've kissed people of the opposite sex, but I'm definitely straight-- however, sometimes I can't stop staring at beautiful women of course!


----------



## Khei (Feb 14, 2012)

meh. What the hell. I'll jump in here..

Used to be Asexual. I simply didn't care. I still don't feel I'm "Missing out"  by still being a virgin but I've changed enough to realize I'm straight as straight gets. I'm a chick. I like guys , and couldn't care less about girls (Except drawing them accurately). Still the big V tho.. (Still don't give a shit what anyone thinks of it either XP )


----------



## eversleep (Feb 14, 2012)

Khei said:


> meh. What the hell. I'll jump in here..
> 
> Used to be Asexual. I simply didn't care. I still don't feel I'm "Missing out"  by still being a virgin but I've changed enough to realize I'm straight as straight gets. I'm a chick. I like guys , and couldn't care less about girls (Except drawing them accurately). Still the big V tho.. (Still don't give a shit what anyone thinks of it either XP )


Good. I wish I was a virgin (I tell people I am sometimes though). Usually the first time sucks if you rush into it.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Feb 14, 2012)

Still heterosexual.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 14, 2012)

Dragonfurry said:


> Still heterosexual.



Thank you for reminding us all.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 14, 2012)

Dragonfurry said:


> Still heterosexual.


FOR THE SHITPOSTING!!


----------



## Dragonfurry (Feb 14, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> FOR THE SHITPOSTING!!



Oh so I am the only one who shit posted in here? Heaven forbid someone make a mistake on here!!


----------



## Khei (Feb 14, 2012)

eversleep said:


> Good. I wish I was a virgin (I tell people I am sometimes though). Usually the first time sucks if you rush into it.


If I moved any slower sexually I'd be a fucking nun! lol


----------



## Keeroh (Feb 14, 2012)

Khei said:


> If I moved any slower sexually I'd be a fucking nun! lol



"It's not embarrassing to be a virgin.  It's simply one state of being."

10 brownie points if you can recognize the quote.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 14, 2012)

eversleep said:


> Ugh that reminds me, I know people who are like "I'm asexual but homo-romantic".
> Now, if a guy was anti-sex religious or something, but married a girl, he'd be considered straight, regardless or whether he considered himself "hetero_sexual_" or not.
> These "asexual but homo-romantic" people are just trying to dodge the "gay" label. Hipsters much? Maybe. I can't say I exactly blame them, but if a guy dates a guy, regardless of if there's sex involved or not, you know everyone's gonna consider him gay. So just say "gay" and don't beat around the fucking bush.
> End rant.


You're a fucking 'tard. They're not trying to dodge the "gay" label because gay usually means homoSEXUAL. HomoROMANTIC does not mean they are gay. Just like there are sexualities, there is the romantic side as well. Heteroromantic, homoromantic, bi-romantic etc.
Before you rant, learn what the fuck you're ranting about you ignorant twat.


----------



## Cain (Feb 14, 2012)

Aleu said:


> You're a fucking 'tard. They're not trying to dodge the "gay" label because gay usually means homoSEXUAL. HomoROMANTIC does not mean they are gay. Just like there are sexualities, there is the romantic side as well. Heteroromantic, homoromantic, bi-romantic etc.
> Before you rant, learn what the fuck you're ranting about you ignorant twat.


Whoaaaaa someone's aggressive today!


----------



## eversleep (Feb 14, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> Whoaaaaa someone's aggressive today!


This week in particular seems to be everyone's perioding week.


----------



## veeno (Feb 14, 2012)

I would like to change my answer to bi i think.

Yeah bisexual.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 14, 2012)

eversleep said:


> This week in particular seems to be everyone's perioding week.



I wish I had your people skills.


----------



## Cain (Feb 14, 2012)

Hateful Bitch said:


> I wish I had your people skills.


He's brilliant at making friends, amirite?


----------



## Aleu (Feb 14, 2012)

eversleep said:


> This week in particular seems to be everyone's perioding week.



No, we're just tired of you.


----------



## Khei (Feb 15, 2012)

FURRY DRAMA!!

*Hides in a bunker till it blows over*

No PMS here. I just go with the flow.. XP


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Feb 15, 2012)

Heh, being a geek automatically means it's not going to matter how I am.


----------



## Littlerock (Feb 15, 2012)

eversleep said:


> This week in particular seems to be everyone's perioding week.



On behalf of the rest of the sane forumites and myself, would you please just get yourself permabanned already? Everyone has had it with your whiny shit, and terribly ignorant comments.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 15, 2012)

Still bisexual.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Feb 15, 2012)

barefootfoof said:


> On behalf of the rest of the sane forumites and myself, would you please just get yourself permabanned already? Everyone has had it with your whiny shit, and terribly ignorant comments.



Well what is exactly a sane forum user? Please give us your definition to enlighten us all!


----------



## Cain (Feb 15, 2012)

Dragonfurry said:


> Well what is exactly a sane forum user? Please give us your definition to enlighten us all!


Hi.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 15, 2012)

Can I be considered sane now that I don't try to be creepy on purpose


----------



## Cain (Feb 15, 2012)

Gavrill said:


> Can I be considered sane now that I don't try to be creepy on purpose


Yus.


----------



## Khei (Feb 15, 2012)

Aw But where's the fun in being sane?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 15, 2012)

Khei said:


> FURRY DRAMA!!
> 
> *Hides in a bunker till it blows over*
> 
> No PMS here. I just go with the flow.. XP



WHY REPLY?
LET'S FIGHT THIS OUT


----------



## eversleep (Feb 15, 2012)

barefootfoof said:


> On behalf of the rest of the sane forumites and myself, would you please just get yourself permabanned already? Everyone has had it with your whiny shit, and terribly ignorant comments.


You guys are really mean to me and hurt my feelings a lot. =( I feel like a second-rate citizen here. Also I'm not gonna give up that easily.

There actually are people here who like me. Stop being too selfish to see that.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 15, 2012)

Khei said:


> Aw But where's the fun in being sane?


You get to think before you do more often.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Feb 15, 2012)

eversleep said:


> You guys are really mean to me and hurt my feelings a lot. =( I feel like a second-rate citizen here. Also I'm not gonna give up that easily.


Lurk more, dude. So much of what you say seems to be stuff that you don't fully think out and ends up with you being butthurt because people disagree with something ignorant that you posted. It seems that 600 something posts, 2 years and a ban  would teach you this already, but you really need to think out exactly what it is that you're posting and what most people's view on the subject is.


> There actually are people here who like me. Stop being too selfish to see that.


Good for you, but seriously, quit being so fucking butthurt and quit posting ignorant bullshit. I guarantee that more people will like you a bit better if you think before you post.

As a side note, this post could have been much more abrasive; be thankful that I practice what I just told you.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 15, 2012)

My old fursona may be turning me bi leaning gay.
and
stop with the flaming derailing guys and girls.
I'm no mod, but if this above post thread replies keep happening, I know a lock will be around the corner.
Not a big deal if it is locked, but this flaming has been going on for a few pages and I'm quite tired of it.


----------



## Criminal Scum (Feb 15, 2012)

Idfk whether I'm bisexual or simply gay. I never date- there have been no girls I've liked for years- and I'm not out, so I can't get a mang. Tits.


----------



## shteev (Feb 15, 2012)

Criminal Scum said:


> Idfk whether I'm bisexual or simply gay. I never date- there have been no girls I've liked for years- and I'm not out, so I can't get a mang. Tits.



Technically you're out _here_, so technically you can get a hawt mang here.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 15, 2012)

dibs


----------



## Criminal Scum (Feb 15, 2012)

So many choices :V

I'm only out here, and no one I know comes to FAF. The only way someone could figure out who I am is if they recognise my bucket face avi.

The question still remains: does my swing swing on two axes or am I homosex?


----------



## Milo (Feb 15, 2012)

Khei said:


> PMS
> 
> flow



aaaand just like that, I'm gayer than I was yesterday


----------



## Viva (Feb 15, 2012)

I like dicks, vagina, not boobs, not women, and I love guys.

make something of it :V


----------



## Khei (Feb 15, 2012)

Milo said:


> aaaand just like that, I'm gayer than I was yesterday



*Snerks*

Someone actually noticed the joke/gag.

No flaming here. I'm here to have a lil fun and communicate with folks. Flaming leads to butthurt and that's just not me.

*Tosses Snickers bars around the thread and hauls ass out*


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 16, 2012)

Viva said:


> I like dicks, vagina, not boobs, not women, and I love guys.
> 
> make something of it :V


Bisexual, homoromantic.
Or maybe you just have an idea of yourself as being gay and you're latching onto it so much that you can't see yourself with a woman.
YOU LIE TO US AND YOURSELF AND YOU DISGRACE YOUR KIND

Up
Set

There's probably a term. Someone should make a generator that you can put in all the things you like or dislike and it'll give your label. 
That would be handy for people who go around showing people how weird their preferences are in order to look different.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 16, 2012)

Hateful Bitch said:


> Bisexual, homoromantic.
> Or maybe you just have an idea of yourself as being gay and you're latching onto it so much that you can't see yourself with a woman.
> YOU LIE TO US AND YOURSELF AND YOU DISGRACE YOUR KIND
> 
> ...



If you input too many terms it should just output "snowflake."


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 16, 2012)

A whole page of sick porn. Tick off the things that turn you on as you scroll.


----------



## Khei (Feb 16, 2012)

Hateful Bitch said:


> A whole page of sick porn. Tick off the things that turn you on as you scroll.


lol. Some people would never finish the generator to get a lable 'cause they'd be too busy fapping. XP


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 16, 2012)

Khei said:


> lol. Some people would never finish the generator to get a lable 'cause they'd be too busy fapping. XP



Either way, they'll get an answer.


----------



## Criminal Scum (Feb 16, 2012)

Khei said:


> lol. Some people would never finish the generator to get a lable 'cause they'd be too busy fapping. XP


Good thing I'm ambidextrous! :V


----------



## Fellout (Feb 17, 2012)

Homosexual and awesome?


----------



## Dragonfurry (Feb 18, 2012)

Well I guess I am changed. I am Bisexual leaning Hetero.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 19, 2012)

It begins!


----------



## Spatel (Feb 19, 2012)

He has seen the power of the Dark Side of the Force.


----------



## Semisar (Feb 26, 2012)

I have so little libido it's actually difficult to determine if I'm asexual or just bisexual with very little libido. I have no strong feelings either way. Anyone have any advice on how to tell?


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 26, 2012)

Semisar said:


> I have so little libido it's actually difficult to determine if I'm asexual or just bisexual with very little libido. I have no strong feelings either way. Anyone have any advice on how to tell?



Well... it depends whether or not you want to have sex. You don't have to not be attracted to anyone to be asexual, it just means you aren't interested in having sex. 

It's a bit ambiguous because a lot of people don't fall neatly into one catagory or another, so it's good to think of it in terms of "closest fit," or what it makes the most sense to tell people. If your looking to be in a relationship, say you're bisexual. If you're not, say your asexual.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 26, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> Well... it depends whether or not you want to have sex. You don't have to not be attracted to anyone to be asexual, it just means you aren't interested in having sex.
> 
> It's a bit ambiguous because a lot of people don't fall neatly into one catagory or another, so it's good to think of it in terms of "closest fit," or what it makes the most sense to tell people. If your looking to be in a relationship, say you're bisexual. If you're not, say your asexual.



I'm not interested in having sex at all, but I don't think it's sexuality related. And I feel like if I resign to calling myself "asexual" just because I'm insecure, then I'll be forcing myself further away from wanting it by getting the idea that "I don't want sex". So when people ask me what my sexuality is, I tell them I don't know, because I honestly don't. I don't care what that might imply about my relationship status (whether or not I'm looking for someone), I'll say no if I don't want to date someone, or ask them if I do of course. Simple as. 

And I really don't think alternating between telling people you're bisexual or asexual based on your feelings in that moment is a good idea, because answers like that usually stick, and a lot of people will be out of the loop once you really have it figured out.

Thatâ€™s my line of thinking at the moment. I have no experience, so I think it's ridiculous to continue trying to figure it out.

And that's all I have to say about my own sexuality.


----------



## Cain (Feb 26, 2012)

Hateful Bitch said:


> I'm not interested in having sex at all, but I don't think it's sexuality related. And I feel like if I resign to calling myself "asexual" just because I'm insecure, then I'll be forcing myself further away from wanting it by getting the idea that "I don't want sex". So when people ask me what my sexuality is, I tell them I don't know, because I honestly don't. I don't care what that might imply about my relationship status (whether or not I'm looking for someone), I'll say no if I don't want to date someone, or ask them if I do of course. Simple as.
> 
> And I really don't think alternating between telling people you're bisexual or asexual based on your feelings in that moment is a good idea, because answers like that usually stick, and a lot of people will be out of the loop once you really have it figured out.
> 
> ...



You started this thread, so you should at LEAST post a page's worth about your sexuality. :V


----------



## Agentsmithfa (Feb 26, 2012)

... would gay people like bodybuilder women? 


It's like Aerosmith's "Duuude looks like a lady", only it's "Laaady looks like a dude".


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 26, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> You started this thread, so you should at LEAST post a page's worth about your sexuality. :V


FUCK YOU MAN

But do I really mean that
Do I really mean fuck you
Or do I mean relationship you
Or do I mean isolation you

I don't know!! I'm so confused!!


----------



## eversleep (Feb 26, 2012)

Agentsmithfa said:


> ... would gay people like bodybuilder women?
> 
> 
> It's like Aerosmith's "Duuude looks like a lady", only it's "Laaady looks like a dude".


Sometimes if a girl wears loose, masculine clothing and no make-up, I'll think it's a guy with long hair and think he's cute... until I realize it's not a guy.


----------



## Cain (Feb 26, 2012)

eversleep said:


> Sometimes if a girl wears loose, masculine clothing and no make-up, I'll think it's a guy with long hair and think he's cute... until I realize it's not a guy.


Aren't you banned?


Hateful Bitch said:


> FUCK YOU MAN
> 
> But do I really mean that
> Do I really mean fuck you
> ...



*Applauds*


----------



## Kosdu (Feb 26, 2012)

Never though I'd say this, but I'm bi.
Mostly straight, was homophobic before I, very recently, became a furry. 
One of my furry friends is having jolly good time making me more gay, just have to wait for summer for all the dirty sex.
We just use our imagination now.

I'm just gay for him. I don't like the thought of a gay relationship with another.
Yiff though. Stuff's addicting. Not too picky.


----------



## Semisar (Feb 29, 2012)

Leitfaden said:


> One of my furry friends is having jolly good time making me more gay



Ah yes, I have one of those friends a well. He has also made drugs more readily available for me. I think he is a bad influence on me, but at the same time he helped me do my taxes and be more independent, which would be a good influence?

I also have a friend who's favourite activity is making straight girls bisexual. Apparently the difference is two drinks.


----------



## Lunar (Feb 29, 2012)

Leitfaden said:


> Never though I'd say this, but I'm bi.
> Mostly straight, was homophobic before I, very recently, became a furry.
> One of my furry friends is having jolly good time making me more gay, just have to wait for summer for all the dirty sex.
> We just use our imagination now.
> ...



One does not simply become a furry...


----------



## Foxlovingfurry (Feb 29, 2012)

hetrosexual, sorry furries i aint turning gay or bi. i understand and respect that almost all furries in this fandom are homo, lesbion or bi but not me


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 29, 2012)

Foxlovingfurry said:


> hetrosexual, sorry furries i aint turning gay or bi. i understand and respect that almost all furries in this fandom are homo, lesbion or bi but not me


Oh look, Another Mentova!


----------



## Cain (Feb 29, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> Oh look, Another Mentova!


You, sir, have won the Internet.


----------



## Kitutal (Feb 29, 2012)

Foxlovingfurry said:


> hetrosexual, sorry furries i aint turning gay or bi. i understand and respect that almost all furries in this fandom are homo, lesbion or bi but not me



Recent survey found that 24% of furries were heterosexual.
meanwhile, you don't have to define yourself as anything, if you are a bit uncertain, best thing is to give it time and see how you feel then.
As well, it is far from unusual for heterosexual men to consider a breif intimate encounter with another man, just to see what it's like.


----------



## Conker (Feb 29, 2012)

Foxlovingfurry said:


> hetrosexual, sorry furries i aint turning gay or bi. i understand and respect that almost all furries in this fandom are homo, lesbion or bi but not me


Someone hasn't looked at the poll results.


----------



## Goronian (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm as bi as it can bi.

Ow-ow-ow, okay, ow, I get it!


----------



## CrazyLee (Mar 1, 2012)

Lunar said:


> One does not simply become a furry...


There are large black fox penises gates guarding the entrance, and entire legion of horny foxes orcs waiting behind them.


----------



## The_Mask (Mar 2, 2012)

Foxlovingfurry said:


> hetrosexual, sorry furries i aint turning gay or bi. i understand and respect that almost all furries in this fandom are homo, lesbion or bi but not me



Oh don't worry. Give it a few months and we'll have you fixed right up and farting rainbows.


----------



## Foxlovingfurry (Mar 2, 2012)

The_Mask said:


> Oh don't worry. Give it a few months and we'll have you fixed right up and farting rainbows.



your gonna turn me into nyan cat?


----------



## Siren (Mar 2, 2012)

Lesbian ladies ova here!


----------



## Cody_Morgan (Mar 2, 2012)

I follow the gay way


----------



## Namba (Mar 2, 2012)

Meh, it took some serious thinking in spite of what I said earlier and... I'm (mostly) hetero. Sorry, furries.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 3, 2012)

i think i can honestly and truly now come out as having no fucking clue what i am doing


----------



## Lunar (Mar 3, 2012)

Siren said:


> Lesbian ladies ova here!



I can count on one hand how many lesbians I've seen in the fandom.


----------



## CrazyLee (Mar 3, 2012)

Viva said:


> I like dicks, vagina, not boobs, not women, and I love guys.
> 
> make something of it :V


You like male-bodied hermaphrodites. In other words a man with both a dick and a vagina.


----------



## Kirby (Mar 4, 2012)

I honestly don't know my sexuality. ^^;

I am 'turned on' by gay stuff, but also by 'straight' stuff... So... Bi?

But I'm more turned on by the gay stuff than the straight stuff... So, maybe homo? XD


----------



## Cain (Mar 4, 2012)

Luti Kriss said:


> Meh, it took some serious thinking in spite of what I said earlier and... I'm (mostly) hetero. Sorry, furries.


----------



## PapayaShark (Mar 4, 2012)

Kirby said:


> I honestly don't know my sexuality. ^^;
> 
> I am 'turned on' by gay stuff, but also by 'straight' stuff... So... Bi?
> 
> But I'm more turned on by the gay stuff than the straight stuff... So, maybe homo? XD



Bisexual leaning homosexual?


----------



## The_Mask (Mar 4, 2012)

Foxlovingfurry said:


> your gonna turn me into nyan cat?



Your a fox, sooooo, something like that.


----------



## shteev (Mar 5, 2012)

God, I love penis.


----------



## Foxlovingfurry (Mar 5, 2012)

The_Mask said:


> Your a fox, sooooo, something like that.


 
Touche.

well, i doubt the furries will get me anywhere past Bi-Curious. but i wish them luck.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Mar 5, 2012)

Foxlovingfurry said:


> Touche.
> 
> well, i doubt the furries will get me anywhere past Bi-Curious. but i wish them luck.



Oh they will trust me they will... :V


----------



## Foxlovingfurry (Mar 5, 2012)

Dragonfurry said:


> Oh they will trust me they will... :V



lol, its funny that you say that, when its obvious that they wont.


----------



## Aleu (Mar 5, 2012)

Foxlovingfurry said:


> lol, its funny that you say that, when its obvious that they wont.



You're a fox. Your fate has been sealed.


----------



## Foxlovingfurry (Mar 5, 2012)

Aleu said:


> You're a fox. Your fate has been sealed.



hmmm, fate has ways of breaking my friend and im gonna prove it.


----------



## Lunar (Mar 5, 2012)

Foxlovingfurry said:


> hmmm, fate has ways of breaking my friend and im gonna prove it.



I don't think you should be too concerned with it.  You're straight, whoop-de-doo.


----------



## Foxlovingfurry (Mar 5, 2012)

Lunar said:


> I don't think you should be too concerned with it.  You're straight, whoop-de-doo.



don't worry im not gonna be conerned. i shouldn't worry really anyway as it's not gonna make my life any better.


----------



## Sontiskel (Mar 8, 2012)

Bisexual though I found out in the strangest of ways. I was hanging out with my man and suddenly he says, "So I've been doing some digging." And of course I was like, what the fuck are you talking about, but I let him finish. "You are definitely bisexual." And gave me all the great reasons why /he/ thought I was bisexual. You know, constantly looking at ladies, drawing nude ladies, wanting to play with other ladies boobies. Yeah, after he said it, it made sense. Experimented a bit after that, and low and behold, I am bisexual. XD


----------



## RadioCatastrophe (Mar 8, 2012)

Why is pansexual deemed as fake on this poll? If no one minds answering.. I kinda feel a bit offended by it o.e


----------



## Aetius (Mar 8, 2012)

RadioCatastrophe said:


> Why is pansexual deemed as fake on this poll? If no one minds answering.. I kinda feel a bit offended by it o.e



Small text : (

Because Pansexuality=Bisexual


----------



## RadioCatastrophe (Mar 8, 2012)

Crusader Mike said:


> Small text : (
> 
> Because Pansexuality=Bisexual



Should look into some forums on different sexualities other than the basics that everyone knows about, they as well as myself, would beg to differ. Opinions should be kept private in something like this if not to offend anyone. :c


----------



## Sontiskel (Mar 8, 2012)

Yeah I was a little confused by that also..


----------



## Conker (Mar 8, 2012)

RadioCatastrophe said:


> Why is pansexual deemed as fake on this poll? If no one minds answering.. I kinda feel a bit offended by it o.e


Because pansexuality is bisexuality for pretentious people.


----------



## RadioCatastrophe (Mar 9, 2012)

Judging people before ya know 'em much? Has anyone who feels this way against pansexuals actually looked into the meaning? Does anyone of you actually know the definition behind it? .-.

All this feels like needless name calling.


----------



## Lunar (Mar 9, 2012)

Yeah, to be honest, I never knew the difference between pansexuality and bisexuality.  Just like I have no idea why people get sex changes.  I'm sure it's important and all to them, and it makes sense to them, and that's all fine and good, but my itty-bitty brain can't make sense of it.


----------



## Onnes (Mar 9, 2012)

RadioCatastrophe said:


> Judging people before ya know 'em much? Has anyone who feels this way against pansexuals actually looked into the meaning? Does anyone of you actually know the definition behind it? .-.
> 
> All this feels like needless name calling.



If you're really looking for a serious answer, let me proffer one. Pansexuality is only well defined when bisexuality is completely restricted to the standard gender binary. Yet it isn't commonly accepted that bisexuality is so restricted, so the choice between bisexuality and pansexuality on anything like a poll is more going to reflect differing definitions than differences in sexual orientation. To make things clear, you can either define them in the poll (and spark that argument), combine them into a single option, or drop one entirely. In this case the thread starter instead chose to include both options and then mock the lesser preferred.


----------



## RadioCatastrophe (Mar 9, 2012)

The last bit was more so my argument, the comment wasn't really needed unless they were looking to spark some sort of debate, but with the answers I received with my original post it didn't seem as if anyone who responded knew the meaning or at least had some basic understanding of. Or they were just out for some easy insults against a sexuality that isn't something of the norm.


----------



## Lunar (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm not insulting anything, I just legitimately do not understand it.  :<


----------



## Onnes (Mar 9, 2012)

RadioCatastrophe said:


> The last bit was more so my argument, the comment wasn't really needed unless they were looking to spark some sort of debate, but with the answers I received with my original post it didn't seem as if anyone who responded knew the meaning or at least had some basic understanding of. Or they were just out for some easy insults against a sexuality that isn't something of the norm.



Well, the very act of defining pansexuality means you think it's necessary to split up bisexuality. This comes across to pretentious to anyone who does not accept the bisexuality definition implied when defining pansexuality. It also completely screws up the normal axes for considering sexual attraction, moving from the Kinsey scale to some sort of nightmarish hypercube.



Lunar said:


> I'm not insulting anything, I just legitimately do not understand it.  :<



I'm not sure what is difficult in understanding how any of these are defined. You may not be able to identify with them in any way, but that's different than simply knowing what they are.


----------



## Lunar (Mar 9, 2012)

Kinsey scale?  Hypercube?  Why do we need all these terms to define people we wanna do?  :V  Y'all are confusing moo-moo.


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Mar 9, 2012)

People are too damn confusing. If it were up to simpletons like me, just break everything up into asexual and nonasexual. Problem solved. 
Though I could make an exception for metalsexuals.


----------



## RadioCatastrophe (Mar 9, 2012)

Never said you were insulting anyone Lunar, just the few comments I received from my original question seemed to be reaching out for them. And yes Onnes, I guess I can see how someone could get upset over a further definition of bisexuality including more than just sex. I mean before I even ehard of about pansexual I just went by bi and included that I'd date more than just males and females, it is much simplier and easier to explain that I am bi than searching for a legit site explaining why pansexuality is for people who think I run around fk'ing pans.


----------



## CrazyLee (Mar 9, 2012)

Didn't we have this pansexuality debate before? Maybe we should just direct them to that debate.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 9, 2012)

CrazyLee said:


> Didn't we have this pansexuality debate before? Maybe we should just direct them to that debate.



Or just mock them. My favorite definition of pansexual is still someone with a bread fetish. 



Legitanswer: Pansexuality just isn't necessary. These terms are loose by nature, and if we tried to have different words for every possible combination of exact inclinations, we would end up with a long list. The reason people tend to make fun of pansexuals is because you hear a lot of comments along the lines of "I'm pansexual, I care about personality," implying that everyone else is partnering up based solely on a junk-check.


EDIT:


Bornes said:


> Pan is supposed to be "based on personality"



Like this guy.


----------



## Lunar (Mar 9, 2012)

RadioCatastrophe said:


> Never said you were insulting anyone Lunar, just the few comments I received from my original question seemed to be reaching out for them. And yes Onnes, I guess I can see how someone could get upset over a further definition of bisexuality including more than just sex. I mean before I even ehard of about pansexual I just went by bi and included that I'd date more than just males and females, it is much simplier and easier to explain that I am bi than searching for a legit site explaining why pansexuality is for people who think I run around fk'ing pans.


So... does that mean pansexuality goes to include transsexuals/transgenders while bisexuals are strictly only male or female preference?


----------



## Neirus (Mar 10, 2012)

Bisexual learning Hetero seams to be the opposite of me. It's more Heterosexual learning Bi.. but I don't know - I'm quite open minded. More verging onto the hetero side though


----------



## Goronian (Mar 10, 2012)

Lunar said:


> So... does that mean pansexuality goes to include transsexuals/transgenders while bisexuals are strictly only male or female preference?


I think sexuality and gender have less in common, than one might think. I'm transgendered (that is, psychologically) and quite bisexual. But I happen to know a few FTMs who sleep with men and vice versa. It's related, yes, but it's not the same thing.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 10, 2012)

Well I used to be very very certain I liked the opposite sex. Then I used to be very certain that I liked the same sex. I then picked up an interest in women again and that confused the shit out of me. After that I ended up putting my interest in a man again, then it became pretty clear to me. I shouldn't label myself as gay or straight or bi, but if I find myself interested in someone/want to be with them/want to do things to em :v, I should just go with it, regardless if they're male, female, or something in-between. 

Instead of categorising myself as something and sticking to it, I should just be me, I shouldn't limit myself and I should enjoy life and not leave stones unturned. With this idea, I don't feel worried about what I am anymore and I feel, well, _free._ Quite liberating.

Feels good, man.


----------



## RadioCatastrophe (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm going to end the pansexual debate on this note: bi means "two" and pan means "all" (not to get confused with omni). Pansexuals are usually gender-blind, but they can still have preferences for certain genders or sex.


----------



## Conker (Mar 10, 2012)

Pansexuality will only be a useful term if we find aliens that would be willing to fuck humans. 

Shepard from Mass Effect is a pansexual then. He's also a dirty dirty whore :V


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 10, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> Legitanswer: Pansexuality just isn't necessary. These terms are loose by nature, and if we tried to have different words for every possible combination of exact inclinations, we would end up with a long list. The reason people tend to make fun of pansexuals is because you hear a lot of comments along the lines of "I'm pansexual, I care about personality," implying that everyone else is partnering up based solely on a junk-check.


Let's consider this a moment. Just to take it all in.

But I get that you feel differently. Whatever works for you I suppose. Just be aware that you insult a lot of people when you go on about personality related stuff. And that's all I'll say against you, because I might just not be able to understand at this point, and to keep going at you like this would probably be pretty depressing on your end.

Repeat: Poll option was a joke. I don't like the sexuality but I'll accept it as an actual thing that has forced it's way into existence and into the hearts of confused bisexuals, as they battle against the stereotypes of bisexuality. 

I'm just going to continue being casually and absentmindedly insulting towards you all though, because this is the one thing I find it impossible to understand. Oh well.

As ignorant and close minded as I might seem, I point out that pansexuality is the one thing I find difficult to accept. Everything else is pretty straight forward.

Magic posts from across the web!


> I think maybe people should stop pigeonholing themselves as "straight" or "gay" or "bi". People change all the time, and their tastes change accordingly. Love shouldn't be dependent on sex or gender. It's just like tastes in music; you might like one band or genre now, but in five years that might change. Some people will listen to country music their whole lives, but others will be constantly changing musical styles and bands. It doesn't mean either one is out of touch with themselves or their tastes.


----------



## Milo (Mar 11, 2012)

RadioCatastrophe said:


> I'm going to end the pansexual debate on this note: bi means "two" and pan means "all" (not to get confused with omni). Pansexuals are usually gender-blind, but they can still have preferences for certain genders or sex.



I still find the definition of pansexuality to be a bit holier than thou. 

I mean you're basically saying that pansexuals are the non-judgmental version of bisexuals. "I like men and women, but unlike you people, I don't care if they're anything else."

I never thought that bisexual was limited to man and woman. I mean I always assumed that; while not everyone is on board with it; people could still be into transgenders, without having a completely different label for it.

why not just remove bisexuality as a whole, and replace it with pansexuality? let those bisexuals feel as special as you pansexuals do


----------



## Aleu (Mar 11, 2012)

Milo said:


> I still find the definition of pansexuality to be a bit holier than thou.
> 
> I mean you're basically saying that pansexuals are the non-judgmental version of bisexuals. "I like men and women, but unlike you people, I don't care if they're anything else."
> 
> ...



then by that logic, wouldn't bisexuals be the "Non judgmental version" of straight/gays? Basically "I'm not closed minded to one sex like YOU are" type of deal.


----------



## Milo (Mar 11, 2012)

Aleu said:


> then by that logic, wouldn't bisexuals be the "Non judgmental version" of straight/gays? Basically "I'm not closed minded to one sex like YOU are" type of deal.



eh, I won't argue that I know some bisexuals who feel like they're better because they can be attracted to both sexes. and I won't argue that gay men/women can be known to be homophobic douchebags who think every other sexuality is just gross. 

I guess it's just down to textbook definitions. you have straight, who are attracted to the opposite sex, bi who are attracted to both, and gays, who are attracted to the same sex, but then comes along pansexuality, which raises itself on a pedestal as something more unique and accepting. 

I'm not saying pansexuality is stupid. I just don't understand how bisexuals were all of a sudden defined as people who strictly only liked men and women (opposed to transgenders, etc.) only to be set apart for a whole new sexuality as soon as they realized they were attracted to a transgender. I mean one of my friends I've known since highschool was bi, and he actually dated a MtF. and it's not like he all of a sudden thought "oh, I'm suddenly an entirely different sexuality now"


----------



## Llamapotamus (Mar 11, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm still figuring out my sexuality. And btw, WTF IS WITH ALL THIS ARGUING OVER PANSEXUALITY!!? If somebody chooses to call themselves a pansexual, let them. Don't go and tell them they're really just a bisexual that wants a cooler sounding name to be a special snowflake. Chances are they've put a lot more thought into it than you give them credit for...


----------



## jessie_Snowpaws (Mar 13, 2012)

I hontestly don care what sex the other person is just as long as they are willing to love me. I am still hunting for a mate that Is why I am Bi-sexual so that way I can keep my mind open to anyone who would want me.


----------



## Spatel (Mar 13, 2012)

Milo said:


> eh, I won't argue that I know some bisexuals who feel like they're better because they can be attracted to both sexes.


That isn't a contentious opinion to have. What's not better about it?



> I'm not saying pansexuality is stupid. I just don't understand how bisexuals were all of a sudden defined as people who strictly only liked men and women (opposed to transgenders, etc.) only to be set apart for a whole new sexuality as soon as they realized they were attracted to a transgender. I mean one of my friends I've known since highschool was bi, and he actually dated a MtF. and it's not like he all of a sudden thought "oh, I'm suddenly an entirely different sexuality now"



Pansexuals have a variety of reasons for using the term. A few really do think bisexual means strictly cis-men and cis-women only, but the gist that I'm getting from most of them is that the term itself seems "less gay" than bisexual. It implies that they "don't care" about a person's sex, rather than  making a positive claim that they have any same sex attraction, like the bisexual term does. It feels like a more comfortable term for straight leaning bisexuals that are just dangling their toes outside the closet. 

The term 'bisexual' has been gayed a bit over time due to a large number of prominent bisexuals later coming out as *flamingly* gay (Elton John being the worst offender probably), and bi characters in movies and tv shows generally being shown in same-sex relationships far more than opposite sex ones. (Jack Harkness from Torchwood, both the bi characters from the L-word)


----------



## Ovidius (Mar 13, 2012)

Hetero'


----------



## Milo (Mar 13, 2012)

Spatel said:


> That isn't a contentious opinion to have. What's not better about it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I completely understand. I was never opposed to the idea. I just never quite understood the difference. 

or maybe it's the fact that the few people I know who identified as pansexual described it as "being more accepting than others"


----------



## Ira (Mar 13, 2012)

100% Hetero


----------



## Kosdu (Mar 13, 2012)

Not sure now.


Kinda broke up from my gay relationship. Never got to see how I performed in the act.

I suppose I still am bi, but only if there was someone special. There's not.

Relationships of any kind scare the shit out of me now. I just retreat behind a layer of ice.

Asexual? Bi? Straight with him being the only exception? I have no idea.
Maybe still figuring out.


----------



## SL1PSH0D (Mar 13, 2012)

Fake sexuality, huh? Ouch. xD

Hey, at least we got more votes than those crafty asexuals! Heh


----------



## Milo (Mar 14, 2012)

I have a question. if heterosexual has just about everything beat by over 100 votes, where are these hetero's? are they hiding from us? 

I've seen like, 3 or 4 people here who are straight, but the other 100 seem to be hiding :V


----------



## CrazyLee (Mar 14, 2012)

Milo said:


> I have a question. if heterosexual has just about everything beat by over 100 votes, where are these hetero's? are they hiding from us?
> 
> I've seen like, 3 or 4 people here who are straight, but the other 100 seem to be hiding :V



Heeellllllllllllooooooo....

But yea, I'm straight.


----------



## ErikutoSan (Mar 14, 2012)

jessie_Snowpaws said:


> I hontestly don care what sex the other person is just as long as they are willing to love me. I am still hunting for a mate that Is why I am Bi-sexual so that way I can keep my mind open to anyone who would want me.



Same here I'm also Bi. 
One: i had a crush and dated this girl and it was fine

Two: i had a small crush on one of my guy friends but that subsided


----------



## Aleu (Mar 14, 2012)

Milo said:


> I have a question. if heterosexual has just about everything beat by over 100 votes, where are these hetero's? are they hiding from us?
> 
> I've seen like, 3 or 4 people here who are straight, but the other 100 seem to be hiding :V



HI


----------



## Semisar (Mar 15, 2012)

Llamapotamus said:


> Chances are they've put a lot more thought into it than you give them credit for...



I put a lot of thought into it. Pansexual was suggested to me since I didn't really have a particular preference, and gender didn't really matter to me. I even considered asexuality because I don't particularly like humans sexually in general, but no. I can love men and women, and who knows, never really knew any in between those two, so I decided that that is bisexual. There are only two genders, and then various fusions of the two. Pansexual would be legit if there was a third gender that required partnering, or if someone liked men and women, but also liked to divide multiply on their own or something, like a sexually deviant fungus. When we find bangable mushroom aliens I will accept pansexuals' claim to legitimacy. As it stands though, pansexual is often a way for bisexuals who don't want to be associated with bisexual stereotypes to distance themselves from that, which is kinda pathetic that they can't just be proud enough of who they are to declare bisexuality, or that they are too cowardly to try and oppose the stereotypes. Pansexual is an unnecessary term really, hetero covers the 100% straight, homo the 100% gay, asexual for 0% anything, and bi was working fine for everything in between. Pansexual is also often a term for people who are unsure of their sexuality, but who still want a label in the mean time, to run with. I ran with that for a short time, but never liked it, because I recognised that it was this false thing, because I'm not a tool.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 15, 2012)

Milo said:


> I have a question. if heterosexual has just about everything beat by over 100 votes, where are these hetero's? are they hiding from us?


Probably a lot of them are of the female persuasion, people who might have voted as soon as they joined, or lurkers.

Edit: As mentioned a while ago, a better poll would be the attraction towards masculinity or femininity.
There are masculine women and effeminate men though, so it wouldn't always be an easy question to ask I suppose.
Probably a way to combine the two polls, though it'd end up with a ridiculous number of options.


----------



## Magick (Mar 16, 2012)

Gay, but it's hard to tell just by looking at me


----------



## Criminal Scum (Mar 17, 2012)

^ I know what you mean. You'd have to know me personally to even have the slightest notion I'm [not straight]

As for me, I'm still not entirely sure, but I'm definitely leaning gay. I drop subtle hints here and there to plant the seed of doubt, but no one seems to be getting it. For example:

Grandfatherin front of family) So have you been kissing any girls? (generic embarrassing question)

Mesarcastically)... sure...

Everyone else: <Ohoho, you're so funny laugh laugh>


----------



## Cain (Mar 17, 2012)

Would looking 'gay' potentially make you the subject of more abuse by homophobes?


----------



## Frroat (Mar 17, 2012)

I am not attracted to women at all.


----------



## Kahoku (Mar 17, 2012)

:arrow: Reluctantly bisexual. 
That's because I have slept with both sexes, and honestly like them both.  I do " lean " towards men mostly, but I still like women too.


----------



## Spatel (Mar 17, 2012)

Hateful Bitch said:


> Probably a lot of them are of the female persuasion, people who might have voted as soon as they joined, or lurkers.
> 
> Edit: As mentioned a while ago, a better poll would be the attraction towards masculinity or femininity.
> There are masculine women and effeminate men though, so it wouldn't always be an easy question to ask I suppose.
> Probably a way to combine the two polls, though it'd end up with a ridiculous number of options.



I think the poll accurately reflects the proportions I see at furmeets and conventions. It's hard to tell with the ladies since the sample size is smaller, but out of the men, 50% IRL tend to be straight, about 30% are bi, and 20% are gay, with one or two asexuals thrown in. I think it reflects the forum pretty well too. Lotta straight male furs in the Den and R+R.

Your poll idea might be useful for transfurs. You'd probably want to add an attraction for 'androgyny' as well.


----------



## Magick (Mar 17, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> Would looking 'gay' potentially make you the subject of more abuse by homophobes?



It's possible, males appearing more feminine or metrosexual may be targeted for harassment and such. Even though it's kind of hard to tell that I'm not straight a friend of mine has described me as an "Adorable Badass" and I'm not entirely sure how to feel about it other than a strange sense of approval.


----------



## wolf200 (Mar 17, 2012)

my sexuality is not up there........ oh well


----------



## spacezoomer (Mar 17, 2012)

I honestly do not know. I think I am bisexual, but I really like guys. But I also hit on all the girls at my school, so I suppose that narrows it down. But all of my friends say I need to get a boyfriend


----------



## The Wretched Automatons (Mar 18, 2012)

Not entirely sure, but I'd say bisexual. The reason I can't really figure it out is because I see a relationship with a guy as a more emotional, tender thing, and...well, less so with a woman.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 19, 2012)

The Wretched Automatons said:


> Not entirely sure, but I'd say bisexual. The reason I can't really figure it out is because I see a relationship with a guy as a more emotional, tender thing, and...well, less so with a woman.


And what are you basing that on?


----------



## hon (Mar 19, 2012)

yeah, I'd like to know, too. I've been reading stuff like this every now and then for years, and always from furries. might be related to the high homosexuality ratio in the furry fandom in some way. exciting.


----------



## The Wretched Automatons (Mar 19, 2012)

Hateful Bitch said:


> And what are you basing that on?



Based on my own feeling. Don't get me wrong, I'm not criticising real relationships. Just how I would see myself in one.


----------



## Soturo (Mar 19, 2012)

I am heterosexual. But some of my friends are homosexual. I have no problem with this and I have found that these people are mostly friendlier as the other ones. I spend my spare time (weekend) with these guys and we have a lot of fun.


----------



## Spatel (Mar 19, 2012)

hon said:


> yeah, I'd like to know, too. I've been reading stuff like this every now and then for years, and always from furries. might be related to the high homosexuality ratio in the furry fandom in some way. exciting.



Could be.

For bi-leaning-gay guys, I always wondered if it was the competitive nature of dating women. The stress of having to perform (both romantically, and sexually) isn't there as much in male-male relationships. Plus, nerdy introverted types have a hard time approaching women. But you can be very passive and pick up hot guys easily. You get to sit back and be the girl for once. For bi-leaning-straight guys, it always seemed straightforward. We live in a homophobic society, and the motivation to seek hetero relationships primarily and just have same-sex 'flings' to minimize the apparent queerness seems like a no-brainer.

Just speculation though. Perhaps some of them thought they were gay for many years before discovering some opposite sex feelings, and they're just not used to those yet.  Or they thought they were straight for many years and are so excited to explore that unexplored side of themselves they don't really want anything else at the moment.

 I'm probably talking out of my ass and have no idea.


----------



## hon (Mar 19, 2012)

I actually think what you're saying is fairly plausible. it's a very simple attempt of explaining it, but if you're surrounded by a heterosexual society, it's in some way logical that a homosexual relationship appears or feels more romantic to you because there are less associations that go beyond the first factor of love, like, for example, the competitive association. yes, I do think that makes sense. wow, so simple. thank you.


----------



## LouyieBlu (Mar 20, 2012)

Im straight but i have no problem with any ones orientation. I think its kinda cool that people have the guts do go do what they want no matter what others think. It takes a lot of courage to do such a thing.


----------



## JArt. (Mar 24, 2012)

Still figuring out; i've always been straight and would like to remain,but after all ive done without even really flirting with a girl andbeing stuck in the friends zone i dont have many points with the ladies however wiith men its a much different story  im only 15 i got plenty of time to figure out.


----------



## Mxpklx (Mar 24, 2012)

15 and bi...  Being bi is seriously difficult when you go to an all male school.

Random question... I did a report a while back on the Nazi's and how one of the largest groups that exists today in Australia has an encampment with a couple hundred people where they only believe that heterosexual sex is strictly ONLY for reproduction. All other sexual activities should be homosexual. Now I can somewhat agree with this, but what is your opinion?http://forums.furaffinity.net/members/66568-The-Wretched-Automatons


----------



## JArt. (Mar 24, 2012)

Mxpklx said:


> 15 and bi...  Being bi is seriously difficult when you go to an all male school.
> 
> Random question... I did a report a while back on the Nazi's and how one of the largest groups that exists today in Australia has an encampment with a couple hundred people where they only believe that heterosexual sex is strictly ONLY for reproduction. All other sexual activities should be homosexual. Now I can somewhat agree with this, but what is your opinion?



Bi? i think you might be gay....


----------



## Cirocco the Silver Fox (Mar 24, 2012)

It was once suggested that my sexuality was leaning closer to demisexuality - however in all honesty, my sexuality is something that tends to come in cycles and I find rather hard to peg for certain. I spent the majority of my life being hetrosexual, now I'm not even sure if I am. However homosexual and bisexual don't really fit the bill with me either.


----------



## TheSSF (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm pansexual, and I don't really give a damn about gender, I become attracted to people on an emotional level rather than a physical one.

What do you mean by 'Fake Sexuality' Though?


----------



## Mxpklx (Mar 24, 2012)

JArt. said:


> Bi? i think you might be gay....


I am 100% certain I am not full on gay. And what I meant by saying I kind of agree with that is because I can see why they would do something like that. I don't agree with it.


----------



## Yago (Mar 24, 2012)

TheSSF said:


> I'm pansexual, and I don't really give a damn about gender, I become attracted to people on an emotional level rather than a physical one.
> 
> What do you mean by 'Fake Sexuality' Though?



Pansexual is essentially a special snowflake type of bisexual.

(Not to insult any of you pansexuals, but when it comes down to definition, it's the simplest way to explain it. Bisexuality means attracted to both male and female. It says nothing including or excluding other gender identities. Whereas pansexuality specifically defines identities. It doesn't really matter. After all, words are words. It comes down to what you are, not some stupid term for it.)


----------



## Glitch (Mar 24, 2012)

Jee, thanks for saying pansexuality is fake.

To that I say most "bi" people are lying sluts anyway.

/hate

Anyway.
I don't identify with a gender.  I am dating a transgender.  I am barely attracted to anyone or anything.  I'm attracted to the person I am dating.  That's it.

In short, I don't know what the hell I am.


----------



## Conker (Mar 24, 2012)

TheSSF said:


> I'm pansexual, and I don't really give a damn about gender, I become attracted to people on an emotional level rather than a physical one.
> 
> What do you mean by 'Fake Sexuality' Though?


>Implying that heterosexuals, homosexuals, and bisexuals aren't attracted to their partners on an emotional level


----------



## Llamapotamus (Mar 25, 2012)

Llamapotamus said:


> Hey guys, I'm still figuring out my sexuality. And btw, WTF IS WITH ALL THIS ARGUING OVER PANSEXUALITY!!? If somebody chooses to call themselves a pansexual, let them. Don't go and tell them they're really just a bisexual that wants a cooler sounding name to be a special snowflake. Chances are they've put a lot more thought into it than you give them credit for...





Yago said:


> Pansexual is essentially a special snowflake type of bisexual.
> 
> (Not to insult any of you pansexuals, but when it comes down to definition, it's the simplest way to explain it. Bisexuality means attracted to both male and female. It says nothing including or excluding other gender identities. Whereas pansexuality specifically defines identities. It doesn't really matter. After all, words are words. It comes down to what you are, not some stupid term for it.)



:/
How about this:
pansexual |panËˆsekSHoÍžoÉ™l|
adjective
not limited or inhibited in sexual choice with regard to gender or activity.

bisexual |bÄ«ËˆsekSHoÍžoÉ™l|
adjective
sexually attracted to both men and women.

Source: New Oxford American Dictionary
Make of that what you will...



TheSSF said:


> I'm pansexual, and I don't really give a damn about gender, I become attracted to people on an emotional level rather than a physical one.
> 
> What do you mean by 'Fake Sexuality' Though?



I think he meant that as a sort of tongue-in-cheek joke when he posted the poll. Kinda like if the Celestial Teapot was listed in a religious poll.


----------



## Kosdu (Mar 25, 2012)

Well, I feel very akward asking this (Please don't judge me on this if you read it Brit):



Is it... unusual I don't really think dirty thoughts? I don't really think them, I may have forced msyelf not to when younger, like I forced myself not to be bi/gay.
They only come up when I am horny or really, really don't want them to. Like in paryer or church XD

Also..... is it unusual that I don't (I think) find random guys phsyically attractive, or for that matter girls?
(Girl pROn {I'm no perv, please don't judge Brit} does turn me on... I don't think I'd like guy pROn. Too much hair. I do love that gay ass yiff though =P)



Still new to being bi....... still finding my limits, I suppose.

Maybe once I get used to it, I'll start... appreciating guys' bodies more...


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Mar 25, 2012)

Being Bisexual isn't all that bad. It's just like being heterosexual, but have a thing for guys too. To be honest, it really doesn't change your personal and professional life that much.



Kosdu said:


> Well, I feel very akward asking this (Please don't judge me on this if you read it Brit):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You'll get there eventually. In fact, that's how I became Bisexual. I got aroused by that 'Gay Ass Furry' stuff, and thought about normal guys for a while. I seldom got around to the fact that I just like to bang both guys and girls.

If it happens, be happy with it. If it doesn't, just mutter under your breath 'Thank god!'. Lmao.


----------



## Kosdu (Mar 25, 2012)

Yeah, I think I'd rather have a guy than a gal....


Opens more options too, which is nice.


People say I'm like the straightest person they know... like my gay (by bond) brother. I don't know, may act more gay now that I've accepted being bi.


----------



## JArt. (Mar 25, 2012)

Ive done some thinking about if i am really straight and i think i might need to change my option to Bi leaning towards homo.


----------



## Kosdu (Mar 25, 2012)

What's come up?

Big change man, but I feel ya


----------



## JArt. (Mar 25, 2012)

Kosdu said:


> What's come up?
> 
> Big change man, but I feel ya



Just done some soul searching and well.. i didnt want to admit it at first but i can't fight the facts when they're staring me in the face, i like women and have always said im straight but ive never had a girlfriend or wanted too yet ive been with by two best friends who are male so yeah.


----------



## Kosdu (Mar 25, 2012)

Nothing wrong with it... like I used to make myself believe.


Seems as if I feel better after coming to terms with myself. Just try to keep your mind open to yourself.


----------



## JArt. (Mar 25, 2012)

Kosdu said:


> Nothing wrong with it... like I used to make myself believe.
> 
> 
> Seems as if I feel better after coming to terms with myself. Just try to keep your mind open to yourself.



Thanks man ill remember that, just wish i could tell my parents but i think that can wait about 6 years when im out of highschool and college.


----------



## Kosdu (Mar 25, 2012)

It depends on your parents.


Mine I know to be fully accepting.... just too..... embarassed I guess. To tell them.
Two straight (male) friends know about me... even the yiff part. They stick by me.
My Mom thinks it was just a passing phrase, I'll tell her when I see her this Summer. My Dad knows and tried to have a "I understand and love you" talk, but I was too embarassed.

One straight (female) friend of mine was recently given this site and my username... let's see how it goes.

I'm in Highschool, but for some reason alot of people think me (the nice guy, guess they only see me when i'm angry or tired) a psychopath. Screwed up, but I'm not worried about other kids.

Hell, I might find reason to come out to my highschool. Who knows? I just see no point, and I'm too shy.



Goodluck when ya come out.


----------



## Angelic321 (Mar 25, 2012)

Seems like a lot of you on here are boys? , thought actually the most would be girls xD.. 
Well iam girl, bi-sexual.


----------



## Kosdu (Mar 25, 2012)

Welcome to the fandom. Horny bi guys all around, girls are an endangered species

:V


----------



## JArt. (Mar 25, 2012)

Kosdu said:


> It depends on your parents.
> 
> 
> Mine I know to be fully accepting.... just too..... embarassed I guess. To tell them.
> ...



Yeah my parents are closed minded Catholics that think gay people go to hell, and on the other subject ive seen most of your comments and you seem like a very nice logical guy.


----------



## Kosdu (Mar 25, 2012)

Thank you, I try to be.


I'm sure glad my parents are OPEN-MINDED Catholics.


Jeeze, why do some follow religions blindly? 
Don't seem to see that even if it were a sin, I believe it is not, how many other sins eclipse that?

I'm stopping before I rant >.>


----------



## JArt. (Mar 25, 2012)

Kosdu said:


> I'm stopping before I rant >.>



Oh come on, it was just getting good too.


----------



## Kosdu (Mar 25, 2012)

=P




Am I getting off topic? I don't care, lol.




My gay friend revealed it to his homophobic family.... went well, actually. I think him saying he was a furry went across alot worse.

I come from Texoma, so I know what it can be like down there.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Mar 25, 2012)

Kosdu said:


> Thank you, I try to be.
> 
> 
> I'm sure glad my parents are OPEN-MINDED Catholics.
> ...



It's perfectly fine. Have a visit to the Rants & Raves section to cool off. On Topic though, a open-minded Catholic? That's a first for me. Hell, I got kicked out of Catholic School because I told them I was Bisexual. That was my very first experience of Sexual Discrimination, and I'll tell ya, it cuts you really deep. 

Oh, and you want to know something Hilariously Ironic?

People who discriminate against other people's sexuality, actually go to Hell for it. Gotta love Loop-Holes.


----------



## JArt. (Mar 25, 2012)

Kosdu said:


> =P
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Telling them im a furry would be easy, explaining to them now that's hard; and i would tell them but ironically i have a "furryphobic" brother who would tell them all the terrrible stereotypes.

Man, don't you just love family! :V


----------



## Kosdu (Mar 25, 2012)

I think I'' pass on the R&Rs section. Tends to get me more upset XD

Heh, I was kicked out of Catholic school as a young kid because I couldn't sit still and always wanted more prizes.

Sorry to hear you got kicked out though =/

Those loopholes.. are awesome.




@JArt
Heh, I guess I'm lucky my Dad doesn't want to know more and my mom thinks they are like Trekkies.
True family will stick by ya


----------



## JArt. (Mar 25, 2012)

Kosdu said:


> @JArt
> Heh, I guess I'm lucky my Dad doesn't want to know more and my mom thinks they are like Trekkies.
> True family will stick by ya



Ive always wondered what it would be like to have a family that is really open-minded instead of just pretending to be.
I would say you got a good life, but unfortunately those dont exist (at least none that ive seen)

sorry to hear about catholic school, i didnt go to one because my brother went to one and the nun was crazy, so lucky me.


----------



## Kosdu (Mar 25, 2012)

As my brother's lover said:

"Hatred is taught, it can be unlearned".




The open-minded part doesn't matter so much as them loving you. Don't need to accept, just love ya.



(I really wish I could help others have my acceptance =/)


----------



## JArt. (Mar 25, 2012)

I believe you're the one who made a thread about your father catching you and figuring out you are bi (sorry if im wrong) i sometimes wonder if leaving hints for them to figure out on their own would be better- and easier- then telling them.


----------



## Kosdu (Mar 25, 2012)

Yeah. Like leave up some (clean) gay furry art on your desktop.... etc.


Would probably work.


----------



## JArt. (Mar 25, 2012)

Kosdu said:


> Yeah. Like leave up some (clean) furry art on your desktop.... etc.
> 
> 
> Would probably work.



I do that stuff with my brother (he likes to draw pokemon) ill ask him if he ever thought about anthros and hell be like "why would i do that?" and ill just say "no reason"
or
ill tell him "i need to stop playing (insert game here) so i can just go chat on the internet" and he'll just reply "ok whatever" and not even try to interrogate me which is odd because normaly he will.


----------



## Kosdu (Mar 25, 2012)

I meant gay furry art =P


----------



## JArt. (Mar 25, 2012)

Kosdu said:


> I meant gay furry art =P



oh.... hhuh i could maybe try that some day but first i think i would use straight art the second time i would make sure to leave gay art, just to ease into it.


----------



## Angelic321 (Mar 25, 2012)

My parents don't know im bi, only my sister does, she thinks it's weird and not normal. The one time i did try to tell my mom, she started babbling about that she could understand there were homo-sexuals in the world and that there were straight, but she couldn't understand peopel who were bi-sexual, cause if they're bi-sexual why not just go ahead and be straight instead, peopel who are bi-sexual must be fucked up persons she said, and i was like that's not true, and she said " come on? really now?, something gotta be wrong in their head if they can be that screwed up to love both genders?" so yeah.. Ever since i simply dropped the ball and i don't intend to tell them, they gotta figure out on their own some day.


----------



## JArt. (Mar 25, 2012)

Angelic321 said:


> My parents don't know im bi, only my sister does, she thinks it's weird and not normal. The one time i did try to tell my mom, she started babbling about that she could understand there were homo-sexuals in the world and that there were straight, but she couldn't understand peopel who were bi-sexual, cause if they're bi-sexual why not just go ahead and be straight instead, peopel who are bi-sexual must be fucked up persons she said, and i was like that's not true, and she said " come on? really now?, something gotta be wrong in their head if they can be that screwed up to love both genders?" so yeah.. Ever since i simply dropped the ball and i don't intend to tell them, they gotta figure out on their own some day.



Hey she understands straight people and homosexuals so you have breathing room to convince her that bisexuality is ok, just talk to her a little more and im sure she'll come around. Now good night sweet rose and go evrmore into the abyss we call life.  (that last part is from nothing just threw together some words to make it sound all knowlegdey and stuff.)


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Mar 25, 2012)

Kosdu said:


> I meant gay furry art =P



It's alright. We already get what you mean.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Mar 25, 2012)

Kosdu said:


> I think I'' pass on the R&Rs section. Tends to get me more upset XD
> 
> Heh, I was kicked out of Catholic school as a young kid because I couldn't sit still and always wanted more prizes.
> 
> ...



Yeah. The school sucked anyway. No creative writing, no I.T. course, no Filming course, the place was essentially a 'dead-end'. What's worse is that they sent me to the Church (which was right-fucking-next to the school) and tried to convert me. Needless to say, I filed a Harassment & Discrimination charge against them, and walked out of there free and clear. While they had to cough up $300 in Compensation Funds.

And they say 'Revenge is a dish best served cold'...


----------



## Kosdu (Mar 25, 2012)

@Foxecality


Haha, wow. Nice, man.


----------



## Aleu (Mar 25, 2012)

Angelic321 said:


> My parents don't know im bi, only my sister does, she thinks it's weird and not normal. The one time i did try to tell my mom, she started babbling about that she could understand there were homo-sexuals in the world and that there were straight, but she couldn't understand peopel who were bi-sexual, cause if they're bi-sexual why not just go ahead and be straight instead, peopel who are bi-sexual must be fucked up persons she said, and i was like that's not true, and she said " come on? really now?, something gotta be wrong in their head if they can be that screwed up to love both genders?" so yeah.. Ever since i simply dropped the ball and i don't intend to tell them, they gotta figure out on their own some day.


Tell her this.
It's like cake. People can like chocolate cake only. People can like vanilla cake only. Why is it so strange that people like both cakes when they're equally delicious?


----------



## Mxpklx (Mar 25, 2012)

Foxecality said:


> Yeah. The school sucked anyway. No creative writing, no I.T. course, no Filming course, the place was essentially a 'dead-end'. What's worse is that they sent me to the Church (which was right-fucking-next to the school) and tried to convert me. Needless to say, I filed a Harassment & Discrimination charge against them, and walked out of there free and clear. While they had to cough up $300 in Compensation Funds.
> 
> And they say 'Revenge is a dish best served cold'...



Convert you to what?


----------



## JArt. (Mar 25, 2012)

Mxpklx said:


> Convert you to what?



To being straight.


----------



## Kosdu (Mar 25, 2012)

Oh wow.



Sure, they want you to supress it which would just create stress and turmoil with you 
>.>


----------



## JArt. (Mar 25, 2012)

Kosdu said:


> Oh wow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As long as you agree with us, we dont care how much greif it causes you. :V


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Mar 25, 2012)

JArt. said:


> To being straight.



Technically to Christianity, because I wasn't baptised at birth. But the outcome is the same either way.


----------



## JArt. (Mar 25, 2012)

Foxecality said:


> Technically to Christianity, because I wasn't baptised at birth. But the outcome is the same either way.



ah, my bad.


----------



## IsaacRaccoon (Mar 25, 2012)

i'm a gay boy 
men are just so much sexier than women lol


----------



## Aleu (Mar 25, 2012)

IsaacRaccoon said:


> i'm a gay boy
> men are just so much sexier than women lol



This is so strange because I made a character named Isaac and drew him as a raccoon once. He's also gay.

...holy fuck my creations are coming to life D:


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Mar 25, 2012)

Aleu said:


> This is so strange because I made a character named Isaac and drew him as a raccoon once. He's also gay.
> 
> ...holy fuck my creations are coming to life D:



Ok, Aleu. I want to you imagine Lindsay Lohan naked and doing a backwards crab-walk.


----------



## Aleu (Mar 25, 2012)

Foxecality said:


> Ok, Aleu. I want to you imagine Lindsay Lohan naked and doing a backwards crab-walk.



Why would I WANT to imagine that? D: D: D:


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Mar 25, 2012)

Aleu said:


> Why would I WANT to imagine that? D: D: D:



JUST DO THIS FOR ME!

Did you get the reference?


----------



## JArt. (Mar 25, 2012)

Foxecality said:


> JUST DO THIS FOR ME!
> 
> Did you get the reference?



lol I get it, just think of the baby in a bubble and release that baby into the world!


----------



## Dragonfurry (Mar 26, 2012)

Well I guess I am now Bisexual. Cant say I dont find men attractive but I do also like woman.


----------



## TheSSF (Mar 26, 2012)

Yago said:


> Pansexual is essentially a special snowflake type of bisexual.
> 
> (Not to insult any of you pansexuals, but when it comes down to definition, it's the simplest way to explain it. Bisexuality means attracted to both male and female. It says nothing including or excluding other gender identities. Whereas pansexuality specifically defines identities. It doesn't really matter. After all, words are words. It comes down to what you are, not some stupid term for it.)



I guess I get what you mean. Generally I do say I'm bisexual, but there is a little difference. While this has classed Bisexual but leaning towards hetero or homo, normally bisexuality is seen as liking both genders but often having a preference. Pansexuality is similar, only instead of liking both genders one simply does not see gender as being much of a factor.

It's a minor difference, rather persnickety I suppose.. I very much agree with your last statement, 'It comes down to what you are, not some stupid term for it' in that I don't really care for the whole labelling thing that comes with sexualities ^^'


----------



## BarlettaX (Mar 27, 2012)

Bi leaning towards homo, idk why. I guess I'll fuck anything. :V


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Mar 28, 2012)

Hiderimty said:


> I guess I'll fuck anything. :V



Hey! We Foxes already do that! Get your own line of work, mate!


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 28, 2012)

Spoilers: People here find pansexuals hard to understand because they are pansexuals but don't realise that they aren't bisexual.


----------



## Conker (Mar 28, 2012)

TheSSF said:


> I guess I get what you mean. Generally I do say I'm bisexual, but there is a little difference. While this has classed Bisexual but leaning towards hetero or homo, normally bisexuality is seen as liking both genders but often having a preference. Pansexuality is similar, only instead of liking both genders one simply does not see gender as being much of a factor.
> 
> It's a minor difference, rather persnickety I suppose.. I very much agree with your last statement, 'It comes down to what you are, not some stupid term for it' in that I don't really care for the whole labelling thing that comes with sexualities ^^'


Even if you get that nitpicky with a definition, and that definition can still be broken down into the male/female dichotomy (you either like males or females because that's all there really is to choose from save some super minute percent of birth deformities), there still isn't a need for a new term. Just say "I'm bisexual, but I'll fuck anything with screwed up gentiles" :V


----------



## Aleu (Mar 28, 2012)

Conker said:


> Even if you get that nitpicky with a definition, and that definition can still be broken down into the male/female dichotomy (you either like males or females because that's all there really is to choose from save some super minute percent of birth deformities), there still isn't a need for a new term. Just say "I'm bisexual, but* I'll fuck anything with screwed up gentiles"* :V



What's wrong with non-Jews?


----------



## Onnes (Mar 29, 2012)

Conker said:


> Even if you get that nitpicky with a definition, and that definition can still be broken down into the male/female dichotomy (you either like males or females because that's all there really is to choose from save some super minute percent of birth deformities), there still isn't a need for a new term. Just say "I'm bisexual, but I'll fuck anything with screwed up gentiles" :V



There's more than intersex people outside of the gender binary. Consider how many heterosexual men view male-to-female transgender individuals. There's a distinction of preference made there that falls outside of the usual scale of sexual orientation. Of course, how you denote this sort of thing is difficult to conclude, and only bringing it up in the case of bisexuality doesn't clarify much.


----------



## Conker (Mar 29, 2012)

Onnes said:


> There's more than intersex people outside of the gender binary. Consider how many heterosexual men view male-to-female transgender individuals. There's a distinction of preference made there that falls outside of the usual scale of sexual orientation. Of course, how you denote this sort of thing is difficult to conclude, and only bringing it up in the case of bisexuality doesn't clarify much.


True, heterosexuals can and do have problems with transgenders, but the idea that we need a pansexual definition because of this doesn't fly for me. The transgender thing seems to fall outside of sexual attraction, because a man can be attracted to a MtF and only get pissed when he finds out that the girl he was screwing wasn't always a girl. 

And theoretically, a bisexual shouldn't have a problem with a transgender because said bisexual is attracted to both males and females! Pansexuality seems like some sub definition at best.


----------



## Spatel (Mar 30, 2012)

Hateful Bitch said:


> Spoilers: People here find pansexuals hard to understand because they are pansexuals but don't realise that they aren't bisexual.



By definition, pansexuals would have to be a subset of bisexuals, so no.

And regarding the more recent posts in the thread: I still think heterosexuals can date transsexuals if they're just open-minded. Bisexuality is not necessary. If they're convincing then it doesn't matter what body they used to have.


----------



## Glitch (Mar 30, 2012)

I say I'm pan instead of bi because I don't want to be lumped in with people.  
So yay, special fucking snowflake.

Plus, no gender identity kind of makes it hard for a sexual orientation to be pinned down.  At least from my standpoint.


----------



## S.L.p (Mar 30, 2012)

gay, not a flamer.


----------



## Darkwolf23 (Apr 2, 2012)

My sexual preference comes and goes. Sometimes I feel like screwing chicks, sometimes I feel like getting screwed by guys. I honestly don't prefer one or the other, I love aspects of both. I also think that it's crazy to write off half the world's population just because of their gender. I'm not saying there is one true love for each person, but limiting your pool to only Men or Women is kinda narrow. I like what I like in a person, regardless of physical gender, ya know? Jussayin...


----------



## Delta Fox (Apr 3, 2012)

I am very very gay.


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 3, 2012)

That avatar certainly looks it.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 3, 2012)

Lol does it seem a bit offensive to anyone else to put transgenders as separate from male and female when talking about sexuality?


----------



## Milo (Apr 5, 2012)

Hateful Bitch said:


> Lol does it seem a bit offensive to anyone else to put transgenders as separate from male and female when talking about sexuality?



I'm afraid to touch that subject... no, I'm actually terrified.


----------



## zakrox93 (Apr 5, 2012)

Well, for me, I feel that I am straight, but like I'm sure some of you are, I feel like I am bi at least, because I see both genders as good. I personally prefer a person who has great personality, not objectifying a certain person. But, if i had to choose a "sexual orientation", i would say bi, maybe leaning slightly straight.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 5, 2012)

Milo said:


> I'm afraid to touch that subject... no, I'm actually terrified.


*staring, waiting for your answer* O_O




:U


----------



## Spatel (Apr 6, 2012)

Check out the sexuality poll on BadDragon. 

Heterosexual - 22%
Bisexual leaning straight - 16%
Bisexual even 50/50 - 8%
Bisexual leaning gay - 6%
Gay - 15%
*Omnisexual/Pansexual - 25%*
Asexual - 2%
Other - 6%


----------



## akaras (Apr 6, 2012)

I have no concrete idea.... I've never really been in a relationship to speak of, so I can't really say where I feel most comfortable. For that matter, I just don't feel too interested in a relationship at the moment anyway..... man, I hope that doesn't mean I'm Asexual.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 6, 2012)

akaras said:


> I have no concrete idea.... I've never really been in a relationship to speak of, so I can't really say where I feel most comfortable. For that matter, I just don't feel too interested in a relationship at the moment anyway..... man, I hope that doesn't mean I'm Asexual.


not wanting a relationship doesn't mean that you're asexual.


----------



## Havick (Apr 6, 2012)

_Bisexual_


----------



## diesel24 (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm gay and proud of it


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 6, 2012)

Spatel said:


> Check out the sexuality poll on BadDragon.



why were you on bad dragon ):


----------



## Spatel (Apr 7, 2012)

because so many long-time veterans on FaF recommended it


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 7, 2012)

Spatel said:


> because so many long-time veterans on FaF recommended it



that just makes me sadder ):


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 7, 2012)

Spatel said:


> Check out the sexuality poll on BadDragon.
> 
> Heterosexual - 22%
> Bisexual leaning straight - 16%
> ...



I still think the term omnisexual has some... implications.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 7, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> I still think the term omnisexual has some... implications.


IDK, maybe they are only attracted to omnivores.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 7, 2012)

NerdyMunk said:


> IDK, maybe they are only attracted to omnivores.



Seeing as how most Omnivores have a severe lack of muscle strength and cause them to go pale and fragile, I can't really see why omnisexual's would attracted to Helena Bonham Carter. *snicker*


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 7, 2012)

Foxecality said:


> Seeing as how most Omnivores have a severe lack of muscle strength and cause them to go pale and fragile,



not sure you understand what an omnivore is


----------



## I Am That Is (Apr 7, 2012)

Straight all the way.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 7, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> not sure you understand what an omnivore is



A Vegetarian.


----------



## Commie Bat (Apr 7, 2012)

Foxecality said:


> A Vegetarian.



Your joking, right?


----------



## Seian Verian (Apr 7, 2012)

Foxecality said:


> A Vegetarian.



Um... No. Omnivore =/= vegetarian. Omnivore means eating both plant material and meat. It's herbivore that would match with vegetarian, meaning only eating plants... But humans, as a species, are omnivorous


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 7, 2012)

Seian Verian said:


> Um... No. Omnivore =/= vegetarian. Omnivore means eating both plant material and meat. It's herbivore that would match with vegetarian, meaning only eating plants... But humans, as a species, are omnivorous



Oh damn it! You were right. That's what I get for skemping on my morning coffee...


----------



## Marisol (Apr 7, 2012)

I suppose heterosexual. Though, I enjoy looking at naked females. I just have no interest in doing anything with them, at least for now.


----------



## Kaii (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm homosexual. :B I have a girlfriend, who I've been with for 6 years, and we're really happy together.


----------



## akaras (Apr 9, 2012)

That's a good sign then.


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 9, 2012)

Yesssss... come to the straight side...


----------



## thenerdymathpimp (Apr 10, 2012)

I dont know. that may sound wierd but i just dont feel like taking the time to figure it out.


----------



## Havick (Apr 10, 2012)

ill be honest im very surprised it pools


----------



## Aidy (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm quite offended that Chinese isn't an option. It obviously is one, this picture proves it.


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 12, 2012)

Chinese? Should be Asian.


----------



## Sundown (Apr 13, 2012)

Ace all the way. :3

Well technically biromantic ace, but since we couldn't pick two options... >>


----------



## Furryjones (Apr 13, 2012)

Totally hetero. I love the way a woman looks, so sexy


----------



## Yago (Apr 13, 2012)

Sundown said:


> Ace all the way. :3
> 
> Well technically biromantic ace, but since we couldn't pick two options... >>



Absolutely epic profile picture avatar thing. I love the fish cup.

I'm assuming ace would be asexual, then?


----------



## HyenaGreyscale (Apr 15, 2012)

Asexual, I guess. o o


----------



## Foxlovingfurry (Apr 15, 2012)

hey guys it been a month and guess what. im still straight! though thats maybe becuase i been avoiding this site for so long but oh well. i shall now leave you all to react to my post.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 15, 2012)

Foxlovingfurry said:


> hey guys it been a month and guess what. im still straight! though thats maybe becuase i been avoiding this site for so long but oh well. i shall now leave you all to react to my post.



Did somebody ever imply with a serious face and truthful, non-sarcastic words that being a furry makes you gay?


----------



## Foxlovingfurry (Apr 15, 2012)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Did somebody ever imply with a serious face and truthful, non-sarcastic words that being a furry makes you gay?



hmm...touchÃ© my friend


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 15, 2012)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Did somebody ever imply with a serious face and truthful, non-sarcastic words that being a furry makes you gay?



Hey, it happened to me. But that's probably because of the copious amounts of GFP I look at. But that's not important right now.


----------



## Spatel (Apr 16, 2012)

I realize this is prying, but I'd be curious to know more about that. 

-What are your exact preferences now? What is your relative attraction to men/women, and what do you see in them... like, what exactly turns you on about them?
-What were your preferences when you developed an interest in sex?
-Over what span of time did that change? 

We have several people that claim to have done a 180 over about 4-10 years, furry or not. I think stuff like that needs to get researched and reported. The problem is that most studies don't usually hit those folks. I think it's important because it could potentially be a paper I could publish potentially be very useful to people who are studying human sexuality and trying to develop a working model for sexual orientation differentiation. It kills me, as a scientist, to see people sitting on fucking awesome case studies like that and just letting it go to waste, while lots of shitty research is done that accomplishes nothing, because important people are being (either deliberately or not) left out.


----------



## Yago (Apr 16, 2012)

Spatel said:


> I realize this is prying, but I'd be curious to know more about that.
> 
> -What are your exact preferences now? What is your relative attraction to men/women, and what do you see in them... like, what exactly turns you on about them?
> -What were your preferences when you developed an interest in sex?
> ...



Well, I used to be quite easily aroused by women. Like topless = instant arousal. Now, it's difficult for me to be aroused by women, and very easy for men, who I used to not notice at all. (Though I still am attracted to women, it's significantly less)


----------



## Mazooky (Apr 16, 2012)

I still don't know yet. I'll probably end up being bi though.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 16, 2012)

Spatel said:


> I realize this is prying, but I'd be curious to know more about that.
> 
> -What are your exact preferences now? What is your relative attraction to men/women, and what do you see in them... like, what exactly turns you on about them?
> -What were your preferences when you developed an interest in sex?
> ...



Hmmmmm... Now that I've spent some time as a Bisexual, I've definitely learned that I'm leaning more towards Homosexuality rather than just staying Hetero. My lust for Men is just more passionate than my love for Women. I mean, I still fantasize about women and all but it's mostly about men. Especially with all the Gfur that I look at, I think that's also causing my sexuality to go Homo. As for what turns me on... Well... I think that's to discuss behind closed doors, don't you think?

Now, preferences. Me? My preferences are fit, but not buff. Brown to Black hair. Medium-Long is best. That their intelligence out-matches their charm, and their sense of humour is brilliant. Essentially, I'm looking for a guy that's well-read, intelligent, hilarious, fit but not buff, thoughtful, open-minded and terrific in the sack.

Well, as for the span of time it did change, I would say about 6 months ago. That's when I realised my life would be better as a Homosexual, rather than just being Bi. I don't know why though, it just sort of clicked. Like and epiphany of some sort.


----------



## Kosdu (Apr 16, 2012)

I.... I think I'm nearly fully gay now. I need some time to think this over, find out the specifics.



Bring on the hot guys
=P


----------



## Yago (Apr 17, 2012)

Kosdu said:


> I.... I think I'm nearly fully gay now. I need some time to think this over, find out the specifics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think like that a lot, but every now and again I still find a woman attractive.

I think perhaps the reason that people might "turn gay" is because they were all along but training from society teaches them to be straight.


----------



## tehxepmig (Apr 17, 2012)

Totally gay. I can't see chicks as anything more then really good friends xD I seem to develop that strong emotional / sexual bond with men
 Dating the same boy now for a little under a year and a half now and I absolutely love him to bits! :3


----------



## Spatel (Apr 17, 2012)

Foxecality said:


> Hmmmmm... Now that I've spent some time as a Bisexual, I've definitely learned that I'm leaning more towards Homosexuality rather than just staying Hetero. My lust for Men is just more passionate than my love for Women. I mean, I still fantasize about women and all but it's mostly about men. Especially with all the Gfur that I look at, I think that's also causing my sexuality to go Homo. As for what turns me on... Well... I think that's to discuss behind closed doors, don't you think?
> 
> Now, preferences. Me? My preferences are fit, but not buff. Brown to Black hair. Medium-Long is best. That their intelligence out-matches their charm, and their sense of humour is brilliant. Essentially, I'm looking for a guy that's well-read, intelligent, hilarious, fit but not buff, thoughtful, open-minded and terrific in the sack.
> 
> Well, as for the span of time it did change, I would say about 6 months ago. That's when I realised my life would be better as a Homosexual, rather than just being Bi. I don't know why though, it just sort of clicked. Like and epiphany of some sort.



Thanks! That is very interesting.



			
				Yago said:
			
		

> I think like that a lot, but every now and again I still find a woman attractive.
> 
> I think perhaps the reason that people might "turn gay" is because they  were all along but training from society teaches them to be straight.



Perhaps that's how it works for some people, but I don't think it explains the ones that truly thought they were straight at first, before identifying as bi for some time and then gay later in life. Also, what about people that think they're gay at first and wind up straight? That happens. You can't argue they were trying to 'conform to society' when they were gay in their 20s.


----------



## Yago (Apr 17, 2012)

That's true, Spatel, and I'm not saying it'd be true in every case. But that's certain an explanation for some cases. 

Doesn't really matter, though. Sexuality is fluid, anyways.


----------



## Kosdu (Apr 17, 2012)

Spatel said:


> I realize this is prying, but I'd be curious to know more about that.
> 
> -What are your exact preferences now? What is your relative attraction to men/women, and what do you see in them... like, what exactly turns you on about them?
> -What were your preferences when you developed an interest in sex?
> ...



-Men, I just like everything more. So much more there, much more upfront and outgoing. Thinking about rubbing their body turns me on, not into muscle too much... just toned. Most don't shirk from stuff like gals. Them streching out like Foxecality's avatar turns me on.. alot.....
-Women, I'm now gay. Used to like tom-boy girls, because I guess even though I hid from homosexuality, it still came out a bit.

-At first.... just gals, I hid from it. Then being bi, still hiding just a tiny bit
-Now, I'm pretty much just gay (I'm very sure).
-I first became bi-curious maybe 4-5 months ago. I became bi shortly thereafter. I just recently became gay, and I love it!

Sex with women just seems limited, unsatisfying, and too formal when I think of it.
Sex with men seems fun, varied, satisfying, and just plain great when I fantasize about it.



Funny, I used to enjoy sparring and otherwise being touchy with guys for reasons I didn't know... I do now.


----------



## JArt. (Apr 17, 2012)

I would say i'm totally gay, but man when i look at a girl's butt i know i'm bisexual. Maybe i'd be a little more hetero once i get romantically involved with a girl.


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 17, 2012)

Foxecality said:


> Hmmmmm... Now that I've spent some time as a Bisexual, I've definitely learned that I'm leaning more towards Homosexuality rather than just staying Hetero. My lust for Men is just more passionate than my love for Women. I mean, I still fantasize about women and all but it's mostly about men. Especially with all the Gfur that I look at, I think that's also causing my sexuality to go Homo. As for what turns me on... Well... I think that's to discuss behind closed doors, don't you think?
> 
> Now, preferences. Me? My preferences are fit, but not buff. Brown to Black hair. Medium-Long is best. That their intelligence out-matches their charm, and their sense of humour is brilliant. Essentially, I'm looking for a guy that's well-read, intelligent, hilarious, fit but not buff, thoughtful, open-minded and terrific in the sack.
> 
> Well, as for the span of time it did change, I would say about 6 months ago. That's when I realised my life would be better as a Homosexual, rather than just being Bi. I don't know why though, it just sort of clicked. Like and epiphany of some sort.



you're a fox. Gay cumslut is default.


----------



## Maszrum (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm straight but have tendencies to drool intensely over other girls bodies and only fap to females. Would never want to date a chick though.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 17, 2012)

CrazyLee said:


> you're a fox. Gay cumslut is default.



A hot one at that.


----------



## Yago (Apr 17, 2012)

Foxecality said:


> A hot one at that.



 Can't argue with that.


----------



## JArt. (Apr 17, 2012)

Foxecality said:


> A hot one at that.



Don't you ever change that avatar.

I need the fapping fuel. :V


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 18, 2012)

JArt. said:


> Don't you ever change that avatar.
> 
> I need the fapping fuel. :V



That's a guarantee!


----------



## JArt. (Apr 18, 2012)

Foxecality said:


> That's a guarantee!



You don't know how happy you've made me!


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 18, 2012)

JArt. said:


> You don't know how happy you've made me!



I sure hope you're talking about JArt Junior.


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm straight but, for some strange reason, I can't socialise with women well. Every conversation I have with a girl ends awkward but, I can talk to must guys with no promblem. I was told by a therapist in high school that was not normal for someone my age and that I might be in the closet.

So, I dont know. I would like to think that I was staight.


----------



## Elim Garak (Apr 18, 2012)

Genderpanfluidqueerbicurioussexual.


----------



## Spatel (Apr 18, 2012)

JDogTheHellhound said:


> I'm straight but, for some strange reason, I can't socialise with women well. Every conversation I have with a girl ends awkward but, I can talk to must guys with no promblem. I was told by a therapist in high school that was not normal for someone my age and that I might be in the closet.
> 
> So, I dont know. I would like to think that I was staight.


I would think being more nervous and awkward around women is uh... exactly what should happen if you're attracted to them. 

@Kosdu: thanks! Very interesting. 

And agreed, hot avatar foxecality.


----------



## NeoTokyo22 (Apr 18, 2012)

i suppose bisexual leaning hetero I love me some womenz but I would not be opposed to being with a guy given the right circumstances


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 18, 2012)

Maszrum said:


> I'm straight but have tendencies to drool intensely over other girls bodies and only fap to females. Would never want to date a chick though.


DURRR?

Why is it that furries have to make sexuality such a fucking complex thing?

Sounds to me you're actually bi, you find girls sexually attractive but are more emotionally attracted to guys.



JDogTheHellhound said:


> I'm straight but, for some strange  reason, I can't socialise with women well. Every conversation I have  with a girl ends awkward but, I can talk to must guys with no promblem. I  was told by a therapist in high school that was not normal for someone  my age and that I might be in the closet.
> 
> So, I dont know. I would like to think that I was staight.


Welcome to MOST GEEKS ON THE PLANET.


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 18, 2012)

JDogTheHellhound said:


> I'm straight but, for some strange reason, I can't socialise with women well. Every conversation I have with a girl ends awkward but, I can talk to must guys with no promblem. I was told by a therapist in high school that was not normal for someone my age and that I might be in the closet.
> 
> So, I dont know. I would like to think that I was staight.



A therapist treating high school students thought it was unusual for a teenage male to act awkwardly around females. 

... 

I just don't even.


----------



## BarlettaX (Apr 19, 2012)

Caroline Dax said:


> Genderpanfluidqueerbicurioussexual.



Wait,








What?


----------



## Sundown (Apr 20, 2012)

It's kinda difficult to say what I'm attracted to since my tastes vary so widely. I'd have to say I find the feminine preferable, but the masculine does have a certain appeal as well. 

I guess I find women more... erotic than men. Though men tend to be more straightforward, and I'm fond of that trait. Suppose it's more difficult to be sure though, since what is might find "pretty" and what I would actually look for in a partner are rather different.



Yago said:


> Absolutely epic profile picture avatar thing. I love the fish cup.
> 
> I'm assuming ace would be asexual, then?



Yup. I like the fish picture too. Hoping to replace it with something else before long though.


----------



## The_Lycan (Apr 20, 2012)

Still making my mind up.

Never had much luck with women, I lack the confidence to ask them out and so far none of them have asked me out.

A few guys have wanted to get their paws on me, and one of them recently succeeded. 

Still not sure if I'm bi, gay or straight, trying to make up my mind.


----------



## SiLJinned (Apr 20, 2012)

I think sexual orientation is something that develops over the years, rather than something that instantly happens and stays that way. That doesn't mean you can suddenly say you want to change orientation and stay that way in a matter of seconds though.

 I started off as being curious about females and starting to kind of lean towards them, although I wasn't interested in relationships as of the time. I thought penises looked wierd at first. I had found it hard to find any males attractive and I wasn't even sure if I was even attracted to them at all. But when I did find what was attractive in guys, my mind changed a whole lot about them. I tend to lean a lot towards guys with medium-long to long hair (head hair, not body hair), anything shorter, I find isn't really "EWW UGLY" but rather...boring I guess, like I don't feel anything. The sad thing is a lot of guys cut their hair boringly short, and it seems to be some kind of socially unacceptable thing towards the public for guys to have long hair like as if it's gross and unhygenic. Stupid double standards. Ok I'm starting to fall off-topic here...

Back to females, I can find them attractive but I don't feel as inclined to be in a relationship with them, if not at all, I'm reluctant about experimenting because being with a male sounds more fun. I guess it's best to say I'm a bi leaning hetero.


----------



## Rhampage (Apr 26, 2012)

Straight!


----------



## Xaerun (Apr 26, 2012)

Couple of the posts recently in this thread have been thoroughly inappropriate- this isn't some murry purry bullshit thread guys, don't lay on the flirtatiousness/circlejerking heavier than your momma after she's been for her weekly three-day binge at McDonalds. There are other forums for that.


----------



## soutthpaw (Apr 26, 2012)

I actually had to Google Pansexual.   I think some of the definitions are too broad in that they say, romantic, sexual or emotional attraction.   I am wondering if there needs to be options to separate sexual from romantic.   such as one could be sexually interested in same, all sexes for the purpose of sexual gratification but romantic/emotional connection to only a specific gender?   for the latter I am definitely Hetro and if I had gender reassignment surgery I would definitely be a Lesbian.  That part is not a choice and is hardwired into the brain (my opinion).  After such surgery would I crave the real thing inside me?  ,  I have never had any other type of sex but I wouldn't totally rule it out depending on the situation.
  Here is an example: say a Hetro Submissive is ordered to pleasure a male and they do it,  would they get sexual gratification from that and would it be because they enjoy the specific act,  enjoy being dominated and controlled, enjoy seeing the top being pleased from their actions, a combination of these. etc.    What if the Sub was feminized first? would that change the situation? does this then make the person Bisexual?    These are just my own musings.  Maybe some of you actually have experiences with this?
Do you identify with one of the options in the poll sexually but romantically (one you choose to love and take as a life partner) identify as a different option?


----------



## Spatel (Apr 26, 2012)

I think that bisexual men who have trouble emotionally bonding with other men are dealing with a bit of internalized homophobia.


----------



## TheYoungFurry (Apr 28, 2012)

r'o'r bisexual just in the middle :3


----------



## SamSlam (Apr 29, 2012)

Bisexual... My freind is awesome 

Also, nice putting in Pansexuel x3


----------



## EatingChildren (Apr 29, 2012)

Straight, but I love dem boobies


----------



## Arik~Vulpes (May 1, 2012)

Straight. Got a girlfriend.


----------



## Yago (May 1, 2012)

Arik~Vulpes said:


> Straight. Got a girlfriend.



Doesn't mean you're straight, though .


----------



## DaedolonX (May 2, 2012)

Bi/Homo

Just more comfortable with men.


----------



## Dyluck (May 2, 2012)

Although I identify as a homosexual, I've been feeling an unusual amount of interest towards females lately. no idea what's causing it.


----------



## Sar (May 2, 2012)

Yago said:


> Doesn't mean you're straight, though .



Means your straight, at minimum.


----------



## Spatel (May 3, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> Although I identify as a homosexual, I've been feeling an unusual amount of interest towards females lately. no idea what's causing it.



Variety is the spice of life.


----------



## Dyluck (May 3, 2012)

Spatel said:


> Variety is the spice of life.



goes well with both fish and sausage


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (May 3, 2012)

Decidedly a total gay. All the way, through and through.

(Until after college...if going with boys ends badly)


----------



## TreacleFox (May 6, 2012)

I dont know. D:
How do people find out these things? :S


----------



## Spatel (May 6, 2012)

By turning 12 and having hormones, usually.


----------



## Dyluck (May 7, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> I dont know. D:
> How do people find out these things? :S



You're gay.

There you go.

Mystery solved.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 8, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> Although I identify as a homosexual, I've been feeling an unusual amount of interest towards females lately. no idea what's causing it.


----------



## Milo (May 8, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


>



I can do that too

http://29.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m3iy4tOMcf1qc4p2oo1_500.jpg

you know you'd want to listen to _that _fairy


----------



## Dyluck (May 9, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


>





Milo said:


> I can do that too
> 
> http://29.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m3iy4tOMcf1qc4p2oo1_500.jpg
> 
> you know you'd want to listen to _that _fairy


----------



## Anubite (May 9, 2012)

Hetero for me. I shall see as my life goes on what it ends up being. but im ok with whatever i am.


----------



## Milo (May 9, 2012)

Dyluck said:


>



yes


----------



## Ariosto (May 9, 2012)

Milo said:


> yes


Oh yes (but I wouldn't listen to that fairy, or to any fairy, for that matter).


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 9, 2012)

Dyluck said:


>


----------



## kman (May 19, 2012)

Voted 'Still figuring out', because well... I'm still not sure

Real photos, Art, Furry Art, orientation of Male, Female, or some further Fantasy (Herms and such), I find myself viewing everything almost on a individual-basis...

Like I'll find male-oriented Fur art that I like one moment, get on that train for a bit, then find another piece with a different body-type or something that I don't like, Then switch to Female, and then find curiosity in Herm's and such. Maybe I'm bi for fur on and individual basis...

Now my minds racing...


----------



## sleepyrat (May 20, 2012)

I said heterosexual because well I am. That's not to say if I picked up a "chick" at the bar only to find she's a tranny I wouldn't put it in his butt though. I'm attracted to the feminine form really but still as far as dating and such goes I only pursue actual females.


----------



## Abundance (May 21, 2012)

I find this poll offensive and think sexualities should be represented through vegetables. And instead of calling them "sexualities," we call them "salads."

I am winter squash. So very winter squash.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 21, 2012)

Abundance said:


> I find this poll offensive and think sexualities should be represented through vegetables. And instead of calling them "sexualities," we call them "salads."
> 
> I am winter squash. So very winter squash.


^Fake salad.


----------



## Abundance (May 21, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> ^Fake salad.



OMG U R A BIGOT


----------



## KatmanDu (May 22, 2012)

Abundance said:


> And instead of calling them "sexualities," we call them "salads."



I thought "tossed salad" was already a thing...


----------



## Littlerock (May 22, 2012)

Potato salad is disgusting.


----------



## Mullerornis (May 26, 2012)

Bi.

This thread does seem to confirm the notion most of the furry fandom is straight. Hilarity ensues.


----------



## SiLJinned (May 26, 2012)

Mullerornis said:


> Bi.
> 
> This thread does seem to confirm the notion most of the furry fandom is straight. Hilarity ensues.



Not sure about that if you add all the other results compared to Hetero. 576 didn't select it (yes I added the other numbers up on a calculator). I would think there is mostly hetero (I think about half) but compared to other fandoms, there are a higher amount of non heterosexuals than usual.

Disclaimer: I don't see it as a big deal, I just wanted to correct.


----------



## Brayton (May 28, 2012)

I honestly don't know where I stand, but I like tits too much.


----------



## CaptainCool (May 28, 2012)

SiLJinned said:


> Not sure about that if you add all the other results compared to Hetero. 576 didn't select it (yes I added the other numbers up on a calculator). I would think there is mostly hetero (I think about half) but compared to other fandoms, there are a higher amount of non heterosexuals than usual.
> 
> Disclaimer: I don't see it as a big deal, I just wanted to correct.



as far as i know its actually very evenly distributed. 1/3 gay, 1/3 bi and 1/3 straightfags. at least those are usually the results of that furry survey thats happening every year.
although that survey also says that 15.99% of all people who answered the questions call themselves zoophiles... so, yeah :V


----------



## Jaxinc (Jun 1, 2012)

Pansexual, which is fake according to the poll, yet asexual isnt...ironic.

Guess I'm fake cause I don't care about physical appearance or gender, huh....


----------



## just.chillin (Jun 1, 2012)

Apparently my horniness and sexual preferences are faked.
Yep. It was all just a big act for years.


----------



## Natheren (Jun 2, 2012)

Hetero.


----------



## Criminal Scum (Jun 2, 2012)

Look at me, I'm offended that the poll says pan is fake.


----------



## Mullerornis (Jun 2, 2012)

Pansexuality is just glorified bisexuality anyways.


----------



## MollyRoo343 (Jun 3, 2012)

Well, I'm a hermaphrodite and I'm dating a female. I guess I'm bisexual leaning towards being straight? I don't know really.


----------



## Xanderous (Jun 8, 2012)

Mullerornis said:


> Pansexuality is just glorified bisexuality anyways.



Not really. Bisexual- attracted to two genders. Pansexual- attracted to all genders. And there are more than two genders, more than two sexes, and more than two combinations of gender and sex. So...yeah. No, not the same.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 8, 2012)

Xanderous said:


> Not really. Bisexual- attracted to two genders. Pansexual- attracted to all genders. And there are more than two genders, more than two sexes, and more than two combinations of gender and sex. So...yeah. No, not the same.



By your definition, which is apparently based entirely on root words, bisexual would be attraction to two SEXES, not genders.  Meaning bisexuals could still be attracted to anyone in the spectrum of genders.  Also, in the real world, many self-identified bisexuals are open to intersex or etc. folks as well as males and females, which is why "pansexual" is considered to be a redundant term.


----------



## Xanderous (Jun 8, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> By your definition, which is apparently based entirely on root words, bisexual would be attraction to two SEXES, not genders.  Meaning bisexuals could still be attracted to anyone in the spectrum of genders.  Also, in the real world, many self-identified bisexuals are open to intersex or etc. folks as well as males and females, which is why "pansexual" is considered to be a redundant term.



For me, it's the idea that counts. As someone that is intersex and transgender, I'd prefer a term where I don't feel like an exception to someone's preferences, i.e.: I usually only like two sexes but I'll make an exception for you because -insert reason-. I'd rather have a sexuality that includes me already.

Also, it's applicable to how I think of my sexuality, which is that I like attractive people; gender and sex don't really matter.


----------



## Onnes (Jun 8, 2012)

Think of it this way, Xanderous. How often do you expect to come across someone who identifies as bisexual and actually adheres to your definition of bisexual? Which is to say, just how many self-identified bisexuals are out there that would reject intersex, transgender, or androgynous individuals? The point being that it is damn hard to find an example of such. That's really the problem with choosing to define bisexuality and pansexuality in such a manner.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jun 8, 2012)

MollyRoo343 said:


> Well, I'm a hermaphrodite and I'm dating a female. I guess I'm bisexual leaning towards being straight? I don't know really.


You're a hermaphadite, or your FURSONA'S a herm?


----------



## Xanderous (Jun 8, 2012)

Onnes said:


> Think of it this way, Xanderous. How often do you expect to come across someone who identifies as bisexual and actually adheres to your definition of bisexual? Which is to say, just how many self-identified bisexuals are out there that would reject intersex, transgender, or androgynous individuals? The point being that it is damn hard to find an example of such. That's really the problem with choosing to define bisexuality and pansexuality in such a manner.



Lol, I'm guessing you're not a person that is intersex or transgender, because I get rejected by people that are self-identified bisexuals all the time. In fact, I estimate that I get rejected by people that call themselves bisexual more than people who identify as straight and gay.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 8, 2012)

Xanderous said:


> For me, it's the idea that counts.



Well I hope you enjoy dating hipsters and other intersex/trans folks!



> Also, it's applicable to how I think of my sexuality, which is that I like attractive people; gender and sex don't really matter.



This is super funny to me because a lot of pansexuals claim that they don't care about physical attractiveness in addition to gender, which is obviously bullshit (or because the person making the claim is ugly kekekekeke).



Xanderous said:


> Lol, I'm guessing you're not a person that is intersex or transgender, because I get rejected by people that are self-identified bisexuals all the time. In fact, I estimate that I get rejected by people that call themselves bisexual more than people who identify as straight and gay.



THAT'S BECAUSE TRANNIES ARE ICKY EWWWW


----------



## shteev (Jun 8, 2012)

Man, why is it that, regardless of being bisexual or pan, most individuals lean a certain way? Do they just like the freedom of being able to have any sex according to their current mindset? Or rather, is it that they feel that, by picking a certain gender, they miss out on the other(s)? 

I'm a gay individual, mainly because my sexual preference is inverted compared to a straight person. I.E., I prefer the same sex.
However, I don't feel anything toward the opposite sex. Am I missing out?

Blah, I blabber too much. What I'm getting at is, how and why do bi and pansexual people prefer more than one sex? Is it just like me, where my preference is definite and static, or is it because of some mindset? Do they prefer multiple sexes, or do they _want_ to prefer multiple sexes?


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 8, 2012)

shteev said:


> Do they prefer multiple sexes, or do they _want_ to prefer multiple sexes?



It could be either. Some people are truly bisexual and some people are just full of shit!


----------



## Spatel (Jun 8, 2012)

As a bi man who is 50/50, but who considered himself leaning female years ago, I feel like I could offer a 10-page thesis on that subject.

But for the sake of simplicity I will say it is because they thought they were exclusively attracted to whatever sex they claim to lean toward, and they have spent maybe a decade or so developing a strong emotional tether to that sex. Even though they've gone back and realized they're really attracted to both, that emotional tether is very painful to sever once they have it, and most never do.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 9, 2012)

Spatel said:


> As a bi man who is 50/50, but who considered himself leaning female years ago, I feel like I could offer a 10-page thesis on that subject.



I think that you should do exactly that.

I would read it.


----------



## Xanderous (Jun 9, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> Well I hope you enjoy dating hipsters and other intersex/trans folks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excuse me? There's no need to be rude. I was merely arguing my point, never once even using what I would consider a hostile tone. Your language is completely uncalled for. In case, for whatever reason, you don't realise it, saying tranny is equivalent to calling somone that is gay a faggot or calling someone that's black the n-word. It's extremely hateful and brings back to a lot of trans individuals the kind of transphobia that has caused the assaults and even murders of our people.

I don't even care if you were attempting to be humourous. It's not funny; it's extremely hurtful.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 9, 2012)

Xanderous said:


> I don't even care if you were attempting to be humourous.



Clearly.


----------



## Xanderous (Jun 9, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> Clearly.



Dude, it's flat-out rude. It might be funny if transphobia and discrimination of transpeople was something that was in the past, but it's not. It's something that people like me face everyday. Humour was originally a device to jest at those in power. Making fun of people that are already downtrodden, hated, assaulted, brutalized, and belittled is unnecessary and cruel.



shteev said:


> Man, why is it that, regardless of being bisexual or pan, most individuals lean a certain way? Do they just like the freedom of being able to have any sex according to their current mindset? Or rather, is it that they feel that, by picking a certain gender, they miss out on the other(s)?
> 
> I'm a gay individual, mainly because my sexual preference is inverted compared to a straight person. I.E., I prefer the same sex.
> However, I don't feel anything toward the opposite sex. Am I missing out?
> ...



I'm not sure what you mean by 'how and why'. We just do. It's not something I've ever tried to do. Hell, I tried for a long time to only be attracted to one gender, but I can't help that when someone is in-shape with nice features, I'm attracted to them. And while it's true that people lean a certain way, I think that's just because perfect symmetry isn't very common. So it's rare to find someone whose attraction is split 50/50 (of course, this assumes falsely that, again, there are only 2 genders and 2 sexes, but whatever).


----------



## Yago (Jun 9, 2012)

Xanderous said:


> Dude, it's flat-out rude. It might be funny if transphobia and discrimination of transpeople was something that was in the past, but it's not. It's something that people like me face everyday. Humour was originally a device to jest at those in power. Making fun of people that are already downtrodden, hated, assaulted, brutalized, and belittled is unnecessary and cruel.



I'm honestly finding your reaction funny--not becuase I'm being an asshole, but because you yourself are being somewhat childish with your overreaction and definitely over-sensitive. He made a jest, perhaps his quip wasn't the kindest of things, but you've also got to realize, that here upon FAF there is a great deal of those who fit into the various spectrums of the LGBT community.

 There's very very few, if any, around here that are against any of the LGBT community. So he's most likely not seriously mocking those who are a part of it. 

 I'm going to assume his joke was more of a reference to pansexuality being such a controversial folly. Pansexuality is, as it has most likely already been mentioned, covered in the definition of bisexual. Words are words, and the various different words for sexualities hardly matter any more than the sexualities themselves. 

You really ought to just calm down a little, and, as a fair warning, in case you haven't noticed, FAF's full of delightfully satirical asshats.


----------



## Aetius (Jun 9, 2012)

Xanderous said:


> Excuse me? There's no need to be rude. I was merely arguing my point, never once even using what I would consider a hostile tone. Your language is completely uncalled for. In case, for whatever reason, you don't realise it, saying tranny is equivalent to calling somone that is gay a faggot or calling someone that's black the n-word. It's extremely hateful and brings back to a lot of trans individuals the kind of transphobia that has caused the assaults and even murders of our people.
> 
> I don't even care if you were attempting to be humourous. It's not funny; it's extremely hurtful.



Somebody is lacking in the humor department.


----------



## Amador_Reuki (Jun 9, 2012)

Wow either we don't have all the furries here to answer this or the furry community is not all homosexual like statistics say. o-o [I voted bi]


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 9, 2012)

Amador_Reuki said:


> Wow either we don't have all the furries here to answer this or the furry community is not all homosexual *like statistics say*. o-o [I voted bi]



You mean like people say. Statistics say otherwise.

But anyway, I may be Heterosexual, but sometimes I feel I may as well be Asexual what with my complete lack of interest in anything sexual.


----------



## Spatel (Jun 9, 2012)

Xanderous said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by 'how and why'. We  just do. It's not something I've ever tried to do. Hell, I tried for a  long time to only be attracted to one gender, but I can't help that when  someone is in-shape with nice features, I'm attracted to them. And  while it's true that people lean a certain way, I think that's just  because perfect symmetry isn't very common. So it's rare to find someone  whose attraction is split 50/50 (of course, this assumes falsely that,  again, there are only 2 genders and 2 sexes, but whatever).



There are only 2 sexes, and gender is a social construct. Intersex  is a combination of the 2 existing sexes. There is no 3rd set of  genitalia and gametes that intersex people carry around. They will only  carry things that appear on men and women, and consequently they won't  have anything on them that bisexuals aren't already very familiar with.


----------



## lrdfang (Jun 10, 2012)

Amador_Reuki said:


> Wow either we don't have all the furries here to answer this or the furry community is not all homosexual like statistics say. o-o [I voted bi]



I thought the same thing when I voted. I am bi leaning straight, though it seems in fursona I lean the other way. Two sides of my personality I guess. Maybe it is the vocal side of the community is homosexual.


----------



## Randolph (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm an odd one.

I prefer masculine females and feminine males.



Amador_Reuki said:


> Wow either we don't have all the furries here to answer this or the furry community is not all homosexual like statistics say. o-o [I voted bi]


No. The fandom is usually classed as mostly bi, not homosexual.


----------



## Jaxinc (Jun 11, 2012)

> By your definition, which is apparently based entirely on root words,  bisexual would be attraction to two SEXES, not genders.  Meaning  bisexuals could still be attracted to anyone in the spectrum of genders.   Also, in the real world, many self-identified bisexuals are open to  intersex or etc. folks as well as males and females, which is why  "pansexual" is considered to be a redundant term.


Bisexual refers to being into one or the other, or both, but almost always lean towards one gender. True pansexuals have no proference of gender or appearance. The problem is pansexuality IS too board.. if you look at the definition on wikipedia there is THREE different ways it can go which is just flawed. 



Dyluck said:


> This is super funny to me because a lot of pansexuals claim that they don't care about physical attractiveness in addition to gender, which is obviously bullshit (or because the person making the claim is ugly kekekekeke).



I don't. You ever heard the phrase "Don't judge a book by it's cover..." ? I take that in a literal sense regarding people. What I've learned is that they could be 'drop dead gorgeous' and be a complete and utter asshole in every sense of the word, and then someone that isn't super model material would be real and worth the time of a relationship. I've been with girls, guys, trans, IS, people younger than me and as much as 15 years older than me... I don't see why any of that matters. You don't get into a relationship because of how they look, but how they act.. and if you truly only base your relationships on how someone looks then you're a very shallow person.

Although I will say a LOT of 'self identified pansexuals' are not actually pansexual, but are either confused bisexuals, or just confused in general. I have met maybe 3-4 other pans that were that(my mate being one of them) and about 12 that were NOT pan.

Also you come across as rude and an ass from your posts, but I guess you were 'joking' as a few others say.



> I'm going to assume his joke was more of a reference to pansexuality  being such a controversial folly. Pansexuality is, as it has most likely  already been mentioned, covered in the definition of bisexual. Words  are words, and the various different words for sexualities hardly matter  any more than the sexualities themselves.


So tomato, tamato in other words?
http://haha.nu/files/uploads/2009/goldberg-greenberg-iceberg/500.jpg

To some it's the same, or no different than bisexuality but to use it isn't. I've yet to meet one bisexual person that didn't heavily lean towards a single gender with a 'curiosity' to the other, but then maybe I've never met a real bisexual and only met people confused as to what they were.

I used to relate myself as 'bi' but as more and more time went by I didn't really fit in with other bi people who cared about appearance, physical traits, gender, ect... I simply didn't care about any of it. Wasn't till I looked up different sexualities and saw what I fit into that I saw pansexuality. Although I still feel as a whole it needs to be further defined.. rather than the broad "gender blind, ALL, or don't care" variations...


----------



## Spatel (Jun 11, 2012)

Jaxinc said:


> Bisexual refers to being into one or the other, or both, but almost always lean towards one gender. True pansexuals have no proference of gender or appearance. The problem is pansexuality IS too board.. if you look at the definition on wikipedia there is THREE different ways it can go which is just flawed.


No, you pulled that definition out of your ass. Bisexuality is an attraction to both sexes. Pansexuality is attraction "regardless of gender". Bisexuals and Pansexuals can both lean. The terms are interchangeable as our species has only two sexes, and will continue to be interchangeable until aliens land on this shitty rock. Intersexuals are always some combination of male/female. They are not a third sex. They are simply androgynous, and most bisexuals find certain kinds of androgyny very attractive. Transsexuals are their desired sex, not a third sex, and implying that you would need to be pan or even bi to date one is condescending and transphobic. Straight and gay identified people routinely date transsexual guys/gals, if they're convincing in their desired gender.



			
				Jaxinc said:
			
		

> I don't. You ever heard the phrase "Don't judge a book by it's cover..." ? I take that in a literal sense regarding people. What I've learned is that they could be *'drop dead gorgeous'* and be a complete and utter asshole in every sense of the word, and then someone that isn't super model material would be real and worth the time of a relationship. I've been with girls, guys, trans, IS, people younger than me and as much as 15 years older than me... I don't see why any of that matters. You don't get into a relationship because of how they look, but how they act.. and if you truly only base your relationships on how someone looks then you're a very shallow person.


You are unknowingly but tacitly admitting that you distinguish between these people in terms of physical attraction. Turning down someone attractive because they have a shitty personality isn't a special kind of sexuality. Everyone does that. It's called *common sense*. Dating someone who isn't attractive according to conventional metrics but is personally attractive _to you_ isn't special either. I probably consider only 20% of the human race attractive, at most. Usually they're just physically fit and have good faces but there are islands, there are exceptions. Everyone has exceptions that just happen to work for them.



			
				Jaxinc said:
			
		

> To some it's the same, or no different than bisexuality but to use it isn't. I've yet to meet one bisexual person that didn't heavily lean towards a single gender with a 'curiosity' to the other, but then maybe I've never met a real bisexual and only met people confused as to what they were.


Here's a bisexual that doesn't lean, right here. I guess you can eat your words now. I know plenty others too... 

As for why leaning occurs, it's complicated. Human attraction is very complicated, but generally the difference between bisexuals who consider themselves 70/30 and bisexuals who consider themselves 50/50 is simply confidence, experience, and not getting trapped in the mindset that you're stuck at '80/20' or wherever the hell you think you are at the time, because that tends to create a self-fulfilling prophesy if you reinforce it.


----------



## thoughtmaster (Jun 12, 2012)

I have a question for the creator of this question, "is it any of your damn buisness?!?"


----------



## Jaxinc (Jun 13, 2012)

> No, you pulled that definition out of your ass. Bisexuality is an  attraction to both sexes. Pansexuality is attraction "regardless of  gender". Bisexuals and Pansexuals can both lean. The terms are  interchangeable as our species has only two sexes, and will continue to  be interchangeable until aliens land on this shitty rock. Intersexuals  are always some combination of male/female. They are not a third sex.  They are simply androgynous, and most bisexuals find certain kinds of  androgyny very attractive. Transsexuals are their desired sex, not a  third sex, and implying that you would need to be pan or even bi to date  one is condescending and transphobic. Straight and gay identified  people routinely date transsexual guys/gals, if they're convincing in  their desired gender.


You're overthinking my post, in that section I made no mention to IS or Trans.

On Wiki it states that pansexuals can be defined as this, this or this... "Genderblind" as in people that physically can not see or tell the difference in gender. "All genders" as you stated, and the last was "Personalities" which is what I fall under.



> You are unknowingly but tacitly admitting that you distinguish between  these people in terms of physical attraction. Turning down someone  attractive because they have a shitty personality isn't a special kind  of sexuality. Everyone does that. It's called *common sense*. Dating someone who isn't attractive according to conventional metrics but is personally attractive _to you_  isn't special either. I probably consider only 20% of the human race  attractive, at most. Usually they're just physically fit and have good  faces but there are islands, there are exceptions. Everyone has  exceptions that just happen to work for them.


Again you're overthinking my post. I was giving an example due to the fact everyone I know says they are attracted to people physically in some shape or form when I am not. 



> Here's a bisexual that doesn't lean, right here. I guess you can eat your words now. I know plenty others too...
> 
> As for why leaning occurs, it's complicated. Human attraction is very  complicated, but generally the difference between bisexuals who consider  themselves 70/30 and bisexuals who consider themselves 50/50 is simply  confidence, experience, and not getting trapped in the mindset that  you're stuck at '80/20' or wherever the hell you think you are at the  time, because that tends to create a self-fulfilling prophesy if you  reinforce it.


Ok, and as I said I knew none. Maybe you do and you'd be the first I've met that doesn't have a preference towards either gender. Although I do agree with the latter portion of your post.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 13, 2012)

thoughtmaster said:


> I have a question for the creator of this question, "is it any of your damn buisness?!?"



This could be said for any poll ever. Calm down. Christ.


----------



## Littlerock (Jun 13, 2012)

Mmmmm, I just love the smell of fresh butthurt in the morning! Don't you?


----------



## VertMB (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm gay and I like it in the butt butt, but I don't like putting my weiner in butt butts.


----------



## DanyWolf (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm a straight furry,  but i respect the other orientations


----------



## m0rla (Jun 17, 2012)

Straight girl, who accepts and respects all other sexual oriented beings. :>


----------



## RainwoOlf (Jun 18, 2012)

*I'm a Bisexual aam 70% straight and 30% gay *


----------



## WanderingFox (Jun 20, 2012)

Short and simple answer: No Friggin' Idea. I'll probably find out sooner or later (at least that's what I like to think).


----------



## Bateleur (Jun 20, 2012)

I don't care about sex or gender in a partner. If I find you attractive and I like you, I don't care what junk you're packin' in your trunk. I know how to work whatever you got.


----------



## Rexxie (Jun 20, 2012)

Pansexual is NOT fake...
Its very real for me.
I am attracted to people of all genders and sexes.


----------



## Iokaru (Jun 20, 2012)

bi leaning gay, except its more like..more like im on the side of the teeter totter where all the penises are at.. and theres a pound of feathers on the other side.


----------



## Kyash-tyur (Jun 20, 2012)

I guess I'm still figuring it out. I've had a couple of girlfriends, but nothing spectacular. No strong feelings for the other side either. -_-


----------



## Flazedaze (Jun 21, 2012)

Bisexual leaning homosexual. I'm not totally sure yet, but it seems to be that way. =P


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Jun 21, 2012)

Flazedaze said:


> Bisexual leaning homosexual. I'm not totally sure yet, but it seems to be that way. =P



Hell, It's how I came to be Gay. You'll get there eventually. =)


----------



## Spatel (Jun 22, 2012)

Nah Flaze go totally 50-50 man. Come on over here and live the dream.

"The true jedi warrior understands that there is no light or dark side to the force, only the unifying force. The Sith sees the force as a means to an end, while for the jedi, the force is an end in itself."


----------



## WARTORIOUS (Jun 22, 2012)

i like rainbows! wheeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Conker (Jun 25, 2012)

I wonder if it says something that there are more fake sexuals than asexuals.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 25, 2012)

Conker said:


> I wonder if it says something that there are more fake sexuals than asexuals.



Perhaps it suggests pansexuality is more common the asexuality?


----------



## Furrylover571 (Jun 27, 2012)

I am bi learning gay but I think I need help with decision


----------



## CrazyLee (Jun 29, 2012)

Furrylover571 said:


> I am bi learning gay but I think I need help with decision



This is not a dating site kthxbye.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm an aromantic asexual: the kind that doesn't feel romantic or sexual attraction. Just never have feelings like those, so it's hard for me to imagine that "need" to have a special someone.


----------



## Viva (Jul 1, 2012)

my sex orientation is peen

and vag


----------



## foxantlers (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm not gay... I'm a homosexual.


Like a sir.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jul 5, 2012)

Butterflygoddess16 said:


> I'm an aromantic asexual: the kind that doesn't feel romantic or sexual attraction. Just never have feelings like those, so it's hard for me to imagine that "need" to have a special someone.


You are the lone wanderer. Drink your fill of this crisp dark night, for you alone feel this moment.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 5, 2012)

Hateful Bitch said:


> You are the lone wanderer. Drink your fill of this crisp dark night, for you alone feel this moment.



Well, that's real purty, but that doesn't answer my question...XP http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IH6TBEbP77Q Skip to 9:29 for a laugh.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jul 5, 2012)

I am glad for your swift and humorous reply.

But see there is one hole in the plot: The question; where is it?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 5, 2012)

Hateful Bitch said:


> I am glad for your swift and humorous reply.
> 
> But see there is one hole in the plot: The question; where is it?



lol there isn't one. It's just what I thought when I read ur post: it's as eloquent as a poem but I don't get it. T^T I wanna laugh too!


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jul 5, 2012)

I propose a toast to "I don't know what I'm reading".


----------



## KigRatel (Jul 5, 2012)

Butterflygoddess16 said:


> I'm an aromantic asexual: the kind that doesn't feel romantic or sexual attraction. Just never have feelings like those, so it's hard for me to imagine that "need" to have a special someone.



I wish I was like you.


----------



## Melazzee (Jul 5, 2012)

Straight, I get on with dudes much better xDD


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 6, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> I wish I was like you.



I _*have*_ noticed you have a distaste for pornography, and oversexualized stuff. I did too until a couple years ago. I've come to realize that some ppl just need it, it's nothing to be ashamed of...(or if you were really, _really_ like me:demonized...)


----------



## Kahoku (Jul 7, 2012)

Hateful Bitch said:


> I propose a toast to "I don't know what I'm reading".



Half the time for me it's, "I don't know what I am fucking.(tonight)"

Ah the problems of a Bisexual.
@Butterfly: I feel that way about most people around my area because they are all so goddamn ugly on the inside.


----------



## SlippingStar (Jul 7, 2012)

Demisexual, but I chose asexual, as it was the closest option.  I don't typically say asexual because (the action) sex does NOT repulse me.  But someone's body does not attract or repulse me either.  It doesn't affect my attraction to a person. Later, their body may become attractive to me, but only because it's theirs.  If it was someone else's body, I wouldn't like it.


----------



## Indigo-Mew (Jul 8, 2012)

Gay here. If you asked me 6 months ago straight, 4 months ago confused, 2 months ago bi, gay now!


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Jul 8, 2012)

-trent- said:


> Gay here. If you asked me 6 months ago straight, 4 months ago confused, 2 months ago bi, gay now!



Wow. It's like looking at a timeline of my transition into Homosexuality.


----------



## aefields (Jul 8, 2012)

Please add to questionnaire: "Xenosexual"
That is me.  Xeno.  Thus I can't choose any of the given options.


----------



## rafacarrilho (Jul 8, 2012)

Gay, and not really proud because I don't care about sexual orientation that much


----------



## HarmFaul (Jul 8, 2012)

Recel said:


> Straight, 'nuf said.



Haha, same here.  Hetero.. nothing interesting here. xD


----------



## Conker (Jul 8, 2012)

aefields said:


> Please add to questionnaire: "Xenosexual"
> That is me.  Xeno.  Thus I can't choose any of the given options.


On LV426, the Xeno's fuck you.


----------



## Littlerock (Jul 8, 2012)

aefields said:


> Please add to questionnaire: "Xenosexual"
> That is me.  Xeno.  Thus I can't choose any of the given options.



...you don't know how a forum poll works, huh? 
Also, _wat_.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jul 8, 2012)

aefields said:


> Please add to questionnaire: "Xenosexual"
> That is me.  Xeno.  Thus I can't choose any of the given options.


Just vote pansexual, since pansexuality pretty much an umbrella term for all the fake sexualities.


----------



## Milo (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm gay. nobody knows though


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jul 8, 2012)

Milo said:


> you're a sexist _dick
> 
> _see what I did there



you totally fabricated something I didn't write and put it in quote tags
wow


----------



## Milo (Jul 8, 2012)

Hateful Bitch said:


> you totally fabricated something I didn't write and put it in quote tags
> wow



you... need to edit faster :l


----------



## Unsilenced (Jul 8, 2012)

aefields said:


> Please add to questionnaire: "Xenosexual"
> That is me.  Xeno.  Thus I can't choose any of the given options.



I am going to assume this means you rape people in the face and your young burst out of their chest.


----------



## Milo (Jul 8, 2012)

what a waste of a joke. god dammit teto


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jul 8, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> I am going to assume this means you rape people in the face and your young burst out of their chest.


actually means having sex with aliens and foreigners


----------



## Milo (Jul 8, 2012)

if bronysexual were an option, heterosexual would be long gone


----------



## Littlerock (Jul 8, 2012)

Wait, so you're only sexually attracted to immagrants? That's oddly specific, and a fake sexuality, to say the least. How does this work when you're abroad, perhaps you turn to pure narcissism after crossing the border, since you are technically the foreigner in that situation? Also, if someone has been in the country long enough, and sucessfully gets their citizenship, does that make them un-sexy? 

Also; how do you feel regarding foreign _objects_ entering your personal space? Is it overly stimulating, or a vague remnant of the feeling you get when you realize that the boy who cuts your lawn for $0.10 an hour is from Mexico?

:v


----------



## foxantlers (Jul 9, 2012)

-trent- said:


> Gay here. If you asked me 6 months ago straight, 4 months ago confused, 2 months ago bi, gay now!



But you were always gay right, just, covering?


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 9, 2012)

-trent- said:


> Gay here. If you asked me 6 months ago straight, 4 months ago confused, 2 months ago bi, gay now!


Don't people figure out their sexual orientation at puberty? You're attracted to a certain gender and you know it for certain?


----------



## Zaxxeh (Jul 10, 2012)

Heterosexual, meh.


----------



## SlippingStar (Jul 10, 2012)

> Don't people figure out their sexual orientation at puberty? You're attracted to a certain gender and you know it for certain?



Some do, some don't.  It has to do with many things, like how you're being influenced at the time, if you're open to the change, or in my case, if there's even a word for it!  As linguistic creatures, having a word for it really helps.  For a long time, I thought I was straight, because I was raised to be that (christian household).  But I knew I didn't find random men attractive.  And then I found girls I found attractive _after I knew them._  I knew that the sex of the people I liked didn't factor in to my attraction to them, because I didn't find them attractive when I first met them.  Hell, I thought some were BUTT-UGLY.  But I became attracted to them because of their personality.  Because their body was THEIRS, I found it attractive.  Not because of any certain physical attributes.


----------



## Skrappy (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm pretty homo.


----------



## Spatel (Jul 10, 2012)

CrazyLee said:


> Don't people figure out their sexual orientation at puberty? You're attracted to a certain gender and you know it for certain?



If you're bisexual it can take a long time to realize you're attracted to more than one gender.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jul 10, 2012)

I am an Immortal Omnisexual who is from the 51th century.


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Jul 10, 2012)

-trent- said:


> Gay here. If you asked me 6 months ago straight, 4 months ago confused, 2 months ago bi, gay now!


Haha, same thing with me. Only difference is that my sexual orientation changed over a longer period of time.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 11, 2012)

Lead Jester said:


> I am an Immortal Omnisexual who is from the 51th century.



Don't you ever, like, get tired of yourself?


----------



## meh_is_all (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm 100% Gay and proud. First of all because I have a boyfriend, second. Is because I'm scared of vaginas. :v  ROFL.


----------



## Bark (Jul 11, 2012)

meh_is_all said:


> I'm 100% Gay and proud. First of all because I have a boyfriend, second. Is because I'm scared of vaginas. :v  ROFL.



Those things will bite you, man.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Jul 11, 2012)

meh_is_all said:


> I'm 100% Gay and proud. First of all because I have a boyfriend, second. Is because I'm scared of vaginas. :v  ROFL.



Watching too much 'Aliens' would do that to you. XD


----------



## Spatel (Jul 11, 2012)

Really? I find those movies a huge turn-on.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Jul 11, 2012)

Spatel said:


> Really? I find those movies a huge turn-on.



Seeing a flying face-vagina latch onto a 20-year-old Sigourney Weaver would turn any straight man on.


----------



## Magick (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm damn good at flying under people's gaydar, good thing because I'm in NJ but bad because I'd actually like a guy


----------



## Ikrit (Jul 11, 2012)

I used to think I was asexual

but then whenever I saw a certain something, the first few words in my mind was.

"yea, I'm gay"


----------



## Spatel (Jul 11, 2012)

Bipolar Bear said:


> Seeing a flying face-vagina latch onto a 20-year-old Sigourney Weaver would turn any straight man on.



Even a half-gay one?


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Jul 12, 2012)

Spatel said:


> Even a half-gay one?



A half-gay one? Maybe. A full-gay one? Scarred for life.


----------



## meh_is_all (Jul 12, 2012)

Unzipped Zebra said:


> Those things will bite you, man.


Vaginas bite!? Wholly shit!!


----------



## meh_is_all (Jul 12, 2012)

Bipolar Bear said:


> Watching too much 'Aliens' would do that to you. XD


I happen to beloved your born with your sexual orientation. Meh. Good movie though.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 12, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> I used to think I was asexual
> 
> but then whenever I saw a certain something, the first few words in my mind was.
> 
> "yea, I'm gay"



Yes, large black penis will often do that to you... :V


----------



## Cain (Jul 13, 2012)

CrazyLee said:


> Yes, large black penis will often do that to you... :V


I think most people would run.


----------



## Vinyl (Jul 13, 2012)

Sorta asexual/pansexual (Asexuality does not equal celibacy, by the way.). That is to say, I don't think I've ever actually felt "Lust" for myself, despite all the stories I've heard of it, but I'm quite open to the idea of intercourse with pretty much anything provided I happen to like it non-sexually first and this thing actively desired intercourse with me. Although I do happen to like flirting, kissing and cuddling, beacause they seem like a lot of fun, I just don't think about it sexually.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Jul 13, 2012)

Cain said:


> I think most people would run.



Oh, I doubt that... l=)


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm starting to feel pansexual fits me the most, so I'm going to go with that for now. All I care about is personality in someone, not looks or anything else.


----------



## Fjordy (Jul 15, 2012)

I would say I'm heterosexual.


----------



## BloodBride (Jul 15, 2012)

Proudly gay. All about the womens.  
Well, just one. But yeah.


----------



## Conn1496 (Jul 19, 2012)

I would probably be bi if I could find women attractive. I know that it sounds bad, but I can only really find men attractive. :|


----------



## softi (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm furry.  That's my sexual orientation.


----------



## TheSkitch (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm straight... Though I find gfur hot, and can appreciate an attractive guy. So maybe a bit bi? But irl I could do nothing more than appreciate, so like 90:10, women:men :L


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 22, 2012)

Conn1496 said:


> I would probably be bi if I could find women attractive. I know that it sounds bad, but I can only really find men attractive. :|



Now, why would that sound bad? I don't think it does.


----------



## Aleu (Jul 22, 2012)

softi said:


> I'm furry.  That's my sexual orientation.


Furry is not a sexual orientation. -_-


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 22, 2012)

Aleu said:


> Furry is not a sexual orientation. -_-



Methinks they're trying to provoke people to respond. x3 If not and they're just a little ignorant, since furry isn't a gender it can't be an orientation.


----------



## Ptomaine (Jul 23, 2012)

I would say I'm bi, only because I've experimented with women before and I can appreciate a womans' beauty, both physically and mentally. Other than that though, I prefer big, fluffy men. So... 95:5  Men:Women

(And yes, that was a Gabriel Iglesias reference.)


----------



## Spatel (Jul 23, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> Methinks they're trying to provoke people to respond. x3 If not and they're just a little ignorant, since furry isn't a gender it can't be an orientation.


The difference between a sexual orientation and a fetish is not a psychological one or a biological one, but an arbitrary one based on political correctness. At the end of the day, it's just what you are attracted to. Someone that has a strong attraction to one gender is potected by the term 'sexual orientation'. Someone that gravitates to something other than gender is ridiculed and harassed for saying so.


----------



## Cynicism (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm heterosexual, not too much to explain there lol.


----------



## CodedRage (Jul 27, 2012)

Personally I must say I am surprised that people are confused as to why heteros are in this fandom. It's a bit insulting, I know you didn't mean to be insulting but to be honest it sort of is that you are surprised at the amount of straight people in the fandom.


----------



## rynr (Jul 28, 2012)

i consider my self bi but really lean towards gay


----------



## Shadow (Jul 28, 2012)

Gray-asexual.

Don't give me that look, it's a term. :U


----------



## Vega (Jul 28, 2012)

Hopefully my avatar and sig can spell it out for you.  :3



Gay.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 28, 2012)

Vega said:


> Hopefully my avatar and sig can spell it out for you.  :3



G
A
Y
Straight!
:V


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 28, 2012)

Spatel said:


> The difference between a sexual orientation and a fetish is not a psychological one or a biological one, but an arbitrary one based on political correctness. At the end of the day, it's just what you are attracted to. Someone that has a strong attraction to one gender is potected by the term 'sexual orientation'. Someone that gravitates to something other than gender is ridiculed and harassed for saying so.



Mhm I do have to agree with you there, 
I thought previously that orientation was the foundation that further subdivisions extended from, but if someone's pansexual then arguably any fetishim they subscribe to is the discerning charachter of their sexuality.


----------



## Brandon_X_Fox (Jul 29, 2012)

Bisexual with male preference what can I say love teh cock :3 but pussy is good too! >.<


----------



## Whimsical_Sage (Jul 29, 2012)

Homosexual. Single. Forever alone - just kidding~  I'm rather content with being single for now, except not really. I still haven't come out though. :I But then again, why tell anyone if it's my business?


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Jul 29, 2012)

Vega said:


> Hopefully my avatar and sig can spell it out for you.  :3
> 
> 
> 
> Gay.



Automatic friend request! :3


----------



## Dreaming (Jul 29, 2012)

Shadow said:


> Gray-asexual.
> 
> Don't give me that look, it's a term. :U



It's not often you see it used outside of the asexual community


----------



## BlueDog4 (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm gay. I think I've been aware of my sexuality since maybe 3rd grade.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jul 30, 2012)

As time goes on, the more I learn about myself. I am very much attracted to personalities but never want to take it more beyond being close friends.


----------



## Kahoku (Jul 30, 2012)

Sigh, to kill my last post in here....I am just gay. No ways around it, but not the flaming type just the kind of gay that no one thinks is gay one....


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 30, 2012)

Kijha said:


> Sigh, to kill my last post in here....I am just gay. No ways around it, but not the flaming type just the kind of gay that no one thinks is gay one....



A straight gay perhaps? :V


----------



## Usarise (Jul 30, 2012)

Straight, single, and nerdy.  Woe is me for I am average. :V


----------



## Whimsical_Sage (Jul 31, 2012)

Kijha said:


> Sigh, to kill my last post in here....I am just gay. No ways around it, but not the flaming type just the kind of gay that no one thinks is gay one....


Straight gay is the best gay. Because then, people look at me and assume that I'm at _most_â€‹ bisexual. And then they look at you, and they're like "Pfffffft~ He en't gay." Good times man. Good times.


----------



## Aidanh2000 (Jul 31, 2012)

Straight and forever alone, O HAI GURLZ.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 31, 2012)

Straight as me when I see ( . )( . )'s.

That was so stupid.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jul 31, 2012)

Aidanh2000 said:


> Straight and forever alone, O HAI GURLZ.



u will be with that attitude


----------



## Kahoku (Jul 31, 2012)

Butterflygoddess16 said:


> A straight gay perhaps? :V


Possible.
But I just was never too overboard on the gay stuff.



Whimsical_Sage said:


> Straight gay is the best gay. Because then, people look at me and assume that I'm at _most_â€‹ bisexual. And then they look at you, and they're like "Pfffffft~ He en't gay." Good times man. Good times.



Yup, most people think I am straight. Sorrytodisappointladies.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Aug 1, 2012)

Kijha said:


> Sigh, to kill my last post in here....I am just gay. No ways around it, but not the flaming type just the kind of gay that no one thinks is gay one....




I would say I'm Straight Gay around my friends and relatives, then I'm semi-Straight Gay and semi-Flamboyant around my immediate family. But with my boyfriend... Pfft! Fuck Straight Gay! Black & Purple Arm warmers, collars and flamboyancy galore! =D


----------



## Ruethel (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm boring old straight, the ladies are just too appealing.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 1, 2012)

Ruethel said:


> I'm boring old straight, the ladies are just too appealing.


you could say you have a thing for _chicks_


----------



## RedBat (Aug 1, 2012)

Aidanh2000 said:


> Straight and forever alone, O HAI GURLZ.



I feel dat feel, preach on


----------



## Kaiser (Aug 1, 2012)

Hmmm... Bi inclining to Hetero, I have to admit it :3


----------



## FoxAlot (Aug 1, 2012)

there's so much variety ^o^


----------



## Almo (Aug 2, 2012)

Another bisexual here. Actually a bi-identified pansexual.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 2, 2012)

<--masculine furfag.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 6, 2012)

d.batty said:


> <--masculine furfag.


Nice to know. And your sexuality is...?


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 7, 2012)

Straight, why are so many furries not?
Just seems a bit weird such a massive majority are other.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 7, 2012)

Harbinger said:


> Straight, why are so many furries not?
> Just seems a bit weird such a massive majority are other.


Brain problems.


----------



## Milo (Aug 7, 2012)

Harbinger said:


> Straight, why are so many furries not?



are you... not paying attention to the poll results?


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 8, 2012)

Milo said:


> are you... not paying attention to the poll results?




29%, that means 71% something else.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 8, 2012)

Hateful Bitch said:


> Nice to know. And your sexuality is...?



Oh I admit it's a bit of a mystery, but if you follow the clues it's not that hard to find out


----------



## Kahoku (Aug 8, 2012)

Rather just keep it to myself, just some people are confused or dumb.


----------



## Spatel (Aug 9, 2012)

Harbinger said:


> 29%, that means 71% something else.



40% are still half-straight.

I'm rounding of course. Some of those are more like 3/4ths straight and others are 1/4th straight, so it cancels out.


----------



## Milo (Aug 9, 2012)

Harbinger said:


> 29%, that means 71% something else.



I guess if it doesn't make you happy, you can always go outside, away from your computer, where the majority is in fact heterosexual.


----------



## TaurenOnASnowboard (Aug 10, 2012)

Heterosexual here. And honestly, unlike a ton of people I have NO problem with homosexuals. Truth is a pair of them raised some of the sweetest, most friendly cows that I have pleasure of knowing.


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 10, 2012)

Milo said:


> I guess if it doesn't make you happy, you can always go outside, away from your computer, where the majority is in fact heterosexual.



Straight on the defensive i see.(lol pun)

I was merely stating a statistic, nothing more.


----------



## Milo (Aug 10, 2012)

Harbinger said:


> Straight on the defensive i see.(lol pun)
> 
> I was merely stating a statistic, nothing more.



there's also asexual, unsure, and other fake sexualities that don't quite have anything to do with same sex attraction. 

I'm finding myself becoming more and more asexual. seeing what lengths some people go through (like my friends) makes me back away a bit.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 10, 2012)

Milo said:


> there's also asexual, unsure, and other fake sexualities that don't quite have anything to do with same sex attraction.
> 
> I'm finding myself becoming more and more asexual. seeing what lengths some people go through (like my friends) makes me back away a bit.



You could consider yourself "gray" asexual. That's those who feel sexual desire but do not feel the need/want to fulfill it. Yeah, that dating/courting drama is a little absurd from the asexual pov.


----------



## omegasama (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm bisexual. I love women and men equally much.


----------



## Vega (Aug 10, 2012)

>_>

<_<

Submissive Gay.


----------



## KigRatel (Aug 10, 2012)

Vega said:


> >_>
> 
> <_<
> 
> Submissive Gay.



I wouldn't exactly have thought that the submissive part is really relevant to your actual orientation. Jussayin'.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Aug 10, 2012)

Vega said:


> >_>
> 
> <_<
> 
> Submissive Gay.



*puts arm around shoulder*

Likewise, my friend. _Likewise_. l


----------



## Itzal (Aug 10, 2012)

I am a lover of beautiful women


----------



## Bliss (Aug 11, 2012)

Vega said:


> >_>
> 
> <_<
> 
> Submissive Gay.


The club is full already!


----------



## Vega (Aug 11, 2012)

Lizzie said:


> The club is full already!



Guess I'll go and be a dominant-type of gay person then.  :c


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 11, 2012)

We made it to page 69 of a sexual orientation thread!!! Party everybody!!


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Aug 11, 2012)

Butterflygoddess16 said:


> We made it to page 69 of a sexual orientation thread!!! Party everybody!!



Woo.

\m/(-_-)\m/


----------



## Kahoku (Aug 11, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> I wouldn't exactly have thought that the submissive part is really relevant to your actual orientation. Jussayin'.



He hasn't met me yet, and it's part of being gay. You like takin it, or like giving it.


----------



## Bliss (Aug 11, 2012)

Kijha said:


> He hasn't met me yet, and it's part of being gay. You like takin it, or like giving it.


One cannot enjoy both? And which means which, again?


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 11, 2012)

It's entirely possible to like both, and many people do.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 11, 2012)

Should I make a "Virginity Loss Megathread" for everybody's virginity loss announcement needs?

Did I ever make a "Pet Death Megathread"? I feel like I did.


----------



## Bliss (Aug 11, 2012)

Hateful Bitch said:


> Should I make a "Virginity Loss Megathread" for everybody's virginity loss announcement needs?


But if you renounce it publicly you cannot auction it again! :V


----------



## Aleu (Aug 11, 2012)

Hateful Bitch said:


> Should I make a "Virginity Loss Megathread" for everybody's virginity loss announcement needs?



I don't see what the point would be. It'd be dead all the time :V


----------



## Muscelymustache (Aug 11, 2012)

Page 69. Allllright. Giggity giggity. Anyways, straight I guess.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Aug 12, 2012)

Where's the furry-sexual option? :V


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 12, 2012)

Llamapotamus said:


> Where's the furry-sexual option? :V



It's that last option there


----------



## Zarry (Aug 13, 2012)

Pansexual.

Not sure why it was deemed a fake sexuality, but whatever, I guess


----------



## Zuckerdachs (Aug 15, 2012)

Adding my voice to the legions wondering why the hell pansexuality is labeled fake.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 15, 2012)

I made this poll a long time ago.

Pansexuality is usually pretty vague to me, since people give it all sorts of definitions when I ask them about it. By definition, it's sexual attraction to all gender identities. I always saw bisexuality as attraction to male and female, independent of the persons gender identity, and that the gender identity would come down to what the bisexual person liked. So to have a separate sexuality for people who like men and women of all gender identities seemed a bit unnecessary, since I didn't really consider gender identity as being something that affects your sexuality.

The whole difference between gender and sex I understand, but when you take into sexual orientation, that's when it confuses me. I haven't really looked into it.

I find it much easier therefore to base your sexual orientation on the sex of the person rather than anything else. 

Here's a new one for you though not on the list. Demisexual, where sexual attraction only follows emotional attraction.

Take all of this with a pinch of salt though, I've done little to no research of my own and am only going by what people have said elsewhere and my own deductions, when I don't even think about the subject much at all.

But I hope you understand why I don't really understand a need for pansexuality. But if someone can explain well how gender comes into sexual orientation, feel free.
And no, I don't see hermaphrodites as a third sex. Again, I see it as personal preference like the whole gender thing. I wont say much more on that.

In a way I really don't care, but it confuses me so much that I feel the need to see what information I'm missing.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 15, 2012)

A handy 'other' option could cover the treachorous semantics of the peripheral sexualities.


----------



## Falox (Aug 15, 2012)

I am a big raging homosexual.


----------



## TheWildLeon (Aug 17, 2012)

Straight.. but mildly interested in futas.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Aug 17, 2012)

Falox said:


> I am a big raging homosexual.



Welcome to the club, brother.


----------



## Percy (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm heterosexual, but slowly leaning toward bisexuality. So I guess that'd be considered unsure.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 17, 2012)

TheWildLeon said:


> Straight.. but mildly interested in futas.



Had to look that one up. That's quite the fancy word for "one stop shoppin' down there"...


----------



## XXDeathPheonixXX (Aug 17, 2012)

Pansexual and I dont think its a fake sexuality


----------



## TheWildLeon (Aug 17, 2012)

Butterflygoddess16 said:


> Had to look that one up. That's quite the fancy word for "one stop shoppin' down there"...



XD Indeed


----------



## Spatel (Aug 17, 2012)

It's been a year and a half. Isn't it time for a new poll?


----------



## Milo (Aug 17, 2012)

TheWildLeon said:


> Straight.. but mildly interested in futas.



on the seam or in-between?


----------



## TheWildLeon (Aug 17, 2012)

Milo said:


> on the seam or in-between?



Wha? ._.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 17, 2012)

Spatel said:


> It's been a year and a half. Isn't it time for a new poll?



I think that you should make it, since you're the best poster in these threads!


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 18, 2012)

XXDeathPheonixXX said:


> Pansexual and I dont think its a fake sexuality


Your name and avatar suggest otherwise.


----------



## fur-ballz (Aug 18, 2012)

gay fox and availible :3


----------



## Papa Gator (Aug 19, 2012)

Bi leaning towards hetero, I prefer the ladies, but I don't hate dicks either.


----------



## Spatel (Aug 19, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> I think that you should make it, since you're the best poster in these threads!



I'll do it, but I need assurance that the mods will sticky it and close the old thread and link everyone to the new one.


----------



## Symlus (Aug 22, 2012)

Extremely straight. But I can tell you when a guy is handsome. :/


----------



## Hinalle K. (Aug 22, 2012)

Teh-Drahon said:


> Extremely straight. But I can tell you when a guy is handsome. :/


swag.


----------



## Symlus (Aug 22, 2012)

Hinalle K. said:


> swag.



Class.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 23, 2012)

Spatel said:


> I'll do it, but I need assurance that the mods will sticky it and close the old thread and link everyone to the new one.


Worked for me when I posted this one, and this one is _shit_.


----------



## Spatel (Aug 23, 2012)

Your avatar is adorable. Where is it from?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 23, 2012)

Katanagatari. Very minor character though.


----------



## Perfect Corruption (Aug 24, 2012)

I am bisexual, and often lean both ways. Not much else to tell... I've had tail from all ends of the spectrum.


----------



## King of the Beach (Aug 25, 2012)

I am for the most part gay as fuck with a side of liking girls. Now I will proceed to tell the class about my sexual conquests as if they actually cared at all. ONE TIME I TOUCHED A BOOB. The end.


----------



## Milo (Aug 25, 2012)

Hateful Bitch said:


> Katanagatari.



that's a ridiculous name


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 25, 2012)

Milo said:


> that's a ridiculous name


Katana = sword
gatari = story

It's about a journey to collect 12 swords.


----------



## Milo (Aug 25, 2012)

Hateful Bitch said:


> Katana = sword
> gatari = story
> 
> It's about a journey to collect 12 swords.



oh, it's the name of the anime? I thought that was the guys name. I'd feel bad for him. I know japanese names, and that has too many A's


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Aug 26, 2012)

Now, if you've got solid proof that pansexuality is not a legitimate sexuality, then I might change my tune, but until then, I'm sticking with pansexuality.


----------



## DrewlyYours (Aug 26, 2012)

Im straight. But i dont hate on what others choose to do with their lives.


----------



## DefectiveSpoons (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm a fucking lobster, debate me.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 28, 2012)

Continued in new thread


----------

